# October Testers (106) BFP (24) Angels (2) Find your TTC/Future Bump Buddies Here!



## MrsMM24

:test: *LIST* :flower:​

_ers *TBD* (2)_
NEWBIEPA
SWEET LULLABY


10/1 - testers (9) 
ANNAIMI10 --> AF, see you at November's begin...:hugs:
B MICHAELSON --> AF, see you at October's end...:hugs:
CHARLIEGIRL27 --> AF, see you at November's begin...:hugs:
xEMMADx --> AF, see you at October's end...:hugs:
:bfp:KATE87 :bfp: 10.1.12 :happydance:
LITTLEFISHYGG --> AF, see you at November's begin...:hugs:
:bfp:MELLIE1988 :bfp: 9.27.12 :happydance:
NNE0813 --> AF, see you at November's begin...:hugs:
SNOIL2000 --> AF, see you at November's begin...:hugs:
:bfp:OPTIMISTIC1 :bfp: 9.30.12 :happydance:
:bfp:TRUEBLUEBABY :bfp: 10.5.12 :happydance:


10/2 - testers (2) 
7ANDCOUNTING --> AF, see you at November's begin...:hugs:
STEVI11 --> AF, see you at November's begin...:hugs:
TTCMUMMYOF3 ??


10/3- testers (1) 
MAH0113 --> AF, see you at November's begin...:hugs:


10/4 - testers (3) 
:bfp:JENNYJANE :bfp: 10.9.12 :happydance:
MAMAX3 ??
MISSAMANDA ??


10/5 - testers (9) 
CASSAFRASS ??
:bfp:CHARLIEWORLD :bfp: 10.5.12 :happydance:
FAIRYMOMMY --> AF, see you at November's begin...:hugs:
FOXY37 --> AF, see you at November's begin...:hugs:
KIMMIK2344 --> AF, see you at November's begin...:hugs:
:bfp:LOGAN's MUM :bfp: 10.8.12 :happydance:
PRAYINGLADY --> AF, see you at November's begin...:hugs:
RIANNE85 ??
SHOLI --> AF, see you at November's begin...:hugs:


10/6 - testers (7) 
BABYNUMBER03 ??
CONFETTI63 --> AF, see you at November's begin...:hugs:
GNOME86 --> AF, see you at November's begin...:hugs:
JESSTHEMESS --> AF, see you at November's begin...:hugs:
JUHNAYME --> AF, see you at November's begin...:hugs:
MRS GRUFFALO --> AF, see you at November's begin...:hugs:
QUEST55 --> AF, see you at November's begin...:hugs:


10/7 - testers (1) 
USAMOM --> AF, see you at November's begin...:hugs:


10/8 - testers (2) Happy B-day CHARISSE28:cake: 
:bfp:JULESILLINI8 :bfp: 10.7.12 :happydance:
RIVER54 --> AF, see you at November's begin...:hugs:


10/9 - testers (6) 
2YEARSANDTRYI --> AF, see you at November's begin...:hugs:
DBZ34 --> AF, see you at October's end...:hugs:
FOOTIEC --> AF, see you at November's begin...:hugs:
LILYV --> AF, see you at November's begin...:hugs:
LOROJOVANOS --> AF, see you at November's begin...:hugs:
LOVETOTEACH86 --> AF, see you at November's begin...:hugs:


10/10 - testers (7) 
DSEMCHO --> AF, see you at November's begin...:hugs:
ES89 --> AF, see you at November's begin...:hugs:
FIREFLY153 --> AF, see you at November's begin...:hugs:
:bfp:JCLIFF :bfp: 10.7.12 :happydance:
:bfp:JTHRO24 :bfp: 10.8.12 :happydance:
JUNIPER1450 --> AF, see you at November's begin...:hugs:
MUSTANGGTGIRL ??


10/11 - testers (1) 
BABY_DREAM ??


10/12 - testers (1) 
JENWANTSABABY ??


10/13 - testers (3) Happy B-day BEAUTIFULLEI2:cake: 
ECHO --> AF, see you at November's begin...:hugs:
GEM1210390 --> AF, see you at November's begin...:hugs:
MRS. 2010 --> AF, see you at November's begin...:hugs:


10/14 - testers (3) 
DRAGONFLY26 --> AF, see you at November's begin...:hugs:
NEEDABUMPASAP --> AF, see you at November's begin...:hugs:
SUNFLOWER5678 ??


10/15 - testers (6) 
:bfp:BBANNER19 :bfp: 10.11.12 :happydance:
HIRI786 ??
:bfp:LEBO1981 :bfp: 10.16.12 :happydance:
:bfp:PRAYING41MORE :bfp: 10.15.12 :happydance:
:bfp:SARAHRN04 :bfp: 10.15.12 :happydance:
STACIE79 ??


10/16 - testers (3) 
BEAUTIFULLEI2 --> AF, see you at November's begin...:hugs:
HARLEYQUINN --> AF, see you at November's begin...:hugs:
PANDASPOT --> AF, see you at November's begin...:hugs:


10/17 - testers (2) Happy B-day SHOLI & PINKPOENY10:cake: 
PINKPEONY10 --> AF, see you at November's begin...:hugs:
:bfp:SHAWTY :bfp: 10.15.12 :happydance:


10/18 - testers (6) 
BABIESIMREADY ??
HARLEAN ??
RAYEANNE ??
:sadangel:SAFARIGURI :bfp: 10.16.12
TAURUSMOM05 ??
WALLFLOWER ??


10/19 - testers (2) 
BABYHOPESINMI --> AF, see you at November's begin...:hugs:
MRSNORM ??


10/20 - testers (9)
:bfp:CRYSTAL5483 :bfp: 10.14.12 :happydance:
HOPEFORBFP --> AF, see you at November's begin...:hugs:
HUGBUG925 ??
:bfp:..JULIE.. :bfp: 10.17.12 :happydance:
LACILYN ??
LUNA_19 --> AF, see you at November's begin...:hugs:
MBRINK ??
SPECIAL_K --> AF, see you at November's begin...:hugs:
VIC20581 ??


10/21 - testers (4) Happy B-day LIZLOVELUST:cake: 
CRISTEENA --> AF, see you at November's begin...:hugs:
DANTZ --> AF, see you at November's begin...:hugs:
FIRSTTRY ??
TULIPS123 ??


10/22 - testers (2) 
DANISMOM10 --> AF, see you at November's begin...:hugs:
MOM2PNE --> AF, see you at November's begin...:hugs:


10/23 - testers (3) 
KALONKIKI --> AF, see you at November's begin...:hugs:
:bfp:SERENITY9712 :bfp: 10.20.12 :happydance:
:bfp:WHIGFIELD :bfp: 10.22.12 :happydance:


10/24 - testers (1) 
CAT2B ??


10/25 - testers (2) 
:bfp:ANNAIMI10 :bfp: 10.22.12 :happydance:
TURTLEMOMMA --> AF, see you at November's begin...:hugs:


10/26 - testers (1) Happy B-day KALONKIKI:cake: 
PLEX --> AF, see you at November's begin...:hugs:


10/27 - testers (2) 
BABYT2013 ??
:bfp:HBELCHER33 :bfp: 10.27.12 :happydance:


10/28 - testers (3) 
NNE0813 ??
:sadangel:PHOTOGMOMMY :bfp: 10.25.12
STEVI11 --> AF, see you at November's begin...:hugs:


10/29- testers (0)
*10/30*- testers (4)
BRUTUS09 ??
LINDSS ??
TUGAWUG --> AF, see you at November's begin...:hugs:
UNDER25TTC --> AF, see you at November's begin...:hugs:


*10/31*- :test:ers (3) *TODAY!*

B MICHAELSON --> See you at December's Begin....
:bfp:CLASSICMOM :bfp: 10.20.12 :happydance:
DBZ34 ??
FALLYNANGEL79 ??


*November Thread*: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...mber-fall-testers-0-here-we.html#post22214851




Hi Ladies,

We are going to start this cycle with some *REAL PMA* as we have in the past!!

I am LTTC'er after 2 losses. Our daughter is 9 yo and we are ALL looking forward to a LO no more than 10 yo younger than her!! HEr Birthday approaches in October. I have always gotten *great* feedback and inquiries on my threads so as promised, I will continue my PMA TWW threads for as long as possible, even through my HOPEFUL BFP!! I want to see all of us get our bfps! I know that we can support each other as we either decide to wait or test early.... *Join!*

*Ladies....*I think there should be PLENTY of opportunities to "Buddy Up!" There are quite a few ladies that can be BUDDIES. This is a *no judgement, happy, PMA, pleasant* thread, don't hesitiate to call these ladies out on thread and contact them to buddy up. I love seeing us all bond together and get through the TTC, TWW, and 9 mos together!!! GL!!!

Also, at _8DPO,_ try to end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...

Good Luck to us *all, *FXD and of course, PLENTY of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Juniper1450

I'm here from
The sept thread!! CD7 for me- hoping oct is my
Month!!!


----------



## Juniper1450

I will be a 10-12 tester if all goes well!!!


----------



## Julesillini8

Hi! I will be testing oct 6. Hope it's a good month for this group!


----------



## lorojovanos

MRS- I see you girls finally got your BFP:) That is amazing news!!!!!!!! Congratulations xx


----------



## Foxy37

Hi ladies I'm testing 5th October unless AF gets me xx


----------



## MrsMM24

lorojovanos said:


> MRS- I see you girls finally got your BFP:) That is amazing news!!!!!!!! Congratulations xx

Yes! Thank you! Did you read my journal? It is such a nervous time....


----------



## lorojovanos

MrsMM24 said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> MRS- I see you girls finally got your BFP:) That is amazing news!!!!!!!! Congratulations xx
> 
> Yes! Thank you! Did you read my journal? It is such a nervous time....Click to expand...

I have been all along... QUITE a journey but such good news about the promotion!!!!! 
Everything is falling into place for you guys:thumbup: You wanted to be pregnant before your DD's birthday in October right? Good timing!!!!! You will will of course be in my prayers. I hope so much, that this babe is super sticky and that perhaps, you guys will have your DD and a beautiful DS as well:)


----------



## Mrs. 2010

Hey ladies, I am coming from the September thread. Didn't work out so I am now on CD1Hopefully this will be the month!! Considering this is the month I got my BFP with my daughter 2 years ago. FX'D and good luck everyone!!


----------



## optimistic1

Can I join? Im 5dpo today ill be testing the first if no af by then. Ttc for 8 months and counting.


----------



## Crystal5483

MrsMM put me down for October 20th... just to be safe!

And Congratulations again!


----------



## nne0813

Testing on the 1st.


----------



## DSemcho

Af is due Oct 12th. I'll be testing between the 10th and the 12th. :)

Currently CD9. :D


----------



## Juniper1450

DSemcho- we are exacty the same!! I'm CD9- af due on the 12th! Let's hope this is our month!!!!!!!

:babydust:


----------



## DSemcho

YAY! Buddies? I has no TTC buddies so I'm trying to find some lol. There is a girl in another thread that is on a 32 day cycle and is on CD8.


----------



## Baby_Dream

Hey :)

I am here from the September thread . I am very happy for you MrsMM24 , and want to thank you for your effort in these lovely threads.

Juniper I am here too :) Lets hope we all get what we want and that we wont be stressed this month.

I will be testing in the 11th if AF didnt show on the 10th . FX :happydance:


----------



## Baby_Dream

DSemcho said:


> YAY! Buddies? I has no TTC buddies so I'm trying to find some lol. There is a girl in another thread that is on a 32 day cycle and is on CD8.

Hi DSemcho :) I am on CD 10 on a 31 day cycle :) I am somehow irregular due to breastfeeding but hope it stays 31 days this cycle too.


----------



## DSemcho

YAY! Buddies?? My cycles have been messed up the past two. In August I started 3 days early, and then this past cycle (Sept) I started 1 day early. I'm hoping this month it will be normal. It's my last month NTNP until December because of traveling we'll be doing in July.


----------



## MrsMM24

Thank you sooo much *BABY_DREAM*! I love helping you ladies through testing. I have been on here for quite some time and am extremely happy to have gotten my BFP recently. We are taking it one day at a time with our history and my age but are hopeful that this will be the stickest bean ever!!! GL to you this month, I know that your BFP is just around the corner! :dust::dust:


----------



## Mbrink

Hi ladies! Can I join, too? I'm gearing up to start AF, so I'll probably be testing October 20th at the latest. 

Can't wait to get our BFP's!!


----------



## lacilyn

Holding my spot for the 16th, just in case AF makes her appearance, as she I'm sure she's already packed her bags and on the way.


----------



## Sholi

Hi mrsmm congratulations on ur bfp, i'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you. Please add me for the 5th october. My birthday is on the 17th so maybe i'll get an amazing birthday present.

We have the doctor tomorrow, let's what happens


----------



## Juniper1450

Baby_Dream said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> YAY! Buddies? I has no TTC buddies so I'm trying to find some lol. There is a girl in another thread that is on a 32 day cycle and is on CD8.
> 
> Hi DSemcho :) I am on CD 10 on a 31 day cycle :) I am somehow irregular due to breastfeeding but hope it stays 31 days this cycle too.Click to expand...


Yay! We are all the same! I hope this is our month!!!!!!


----------



## Mbrink

So excited to meet you all (virtually, of course :))! How long has everyone been TTC?


----------



## Gem1210390

Please add e for 13th October. I am on cycle one of ttc after first af after stopping cerazette. I have a ds who is ten and desperate for a brother or sister. 

:dust: to all


----------



## Charliegirl27

Pls add me in for testing on oct 1st :)


----------



## littlefishygg

I'll be testing on the 5th :dust:


----------



## Julesillini8

Mbrink said:


> So excited to meet you all (virtually, of course :))! How long has everyone been TTC?

Hey welcome! This is our first cycle ttc #2. Trying to play it cool and not put too much thought into it. Trying to stay relaxed about the whole thing, easier said than done. I test on oct 6 th and that seems a lifetime away.


----------



## annaimi10

Hi hi - just joined B&B as starting to try for our second. Please put me down for testing October 1 (although I will undoubtedly start testing before then) :)


----------



## Crystal5483

Mbrink said:


> Hi ladies! Can I join, too? I'm gearing up to start AF, so I'll probably be testing October 20th at the latest.
> 
> Can't wait to get our BFP's!!

Hey Mbrink! How have you been holding up?


----------



## Baby_Dream

Hi ladies .

I am CD 11 today and since yesterday i have been feeling extremely hot like an ever lasting hot flashes , although the AC is on all the time but still I can't feel that it's working. 
Does this mean anything?


----------



## Sholi

Doctor today said everything looks fine and that i'm about to ovulate in the next few days. A few days after my next period (if i don't get a bfp), i'm due to have a hysterosalpingogram done to check the tubes aren't blocked. Four more months of chlomid and then the idea of ivf. 

I became very upset at the idea of ivf, i felt it was too soon to be talking about it, but i know realise she was only trying to let me know that there are options.


----------



## Mellie1988

Hello all, 

Please can you add me for 1st October! :) think I'm 2DPo....let the waiting begin!


----------



## snoil2000

Hi everyone! I'd like to join. I just went through an injectable cycle with iui. My dr says I can get a blood test on oct 1. I will prob POAS before that though. It's just scary that I might end up with a false positive if I test too soon. Please add me to the list!! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Juniper1450

I can't wait to "O"

Come on.....the wait it excruciating!


----------



## littlefishygg

I think I am going to O late this month, I thought I was leading up to it because I had watery CM, but I am due to O tomorrow and my CM has become more sticky again, but I don't think I did O yet, if so I completely didn't notice my EWCM :nope: Having said that if I did O early and my CM has changed because it is after O then my chances are higher this month, this TTC stuff is so confusing sometimes! May invest in some OPK's next month


----------



## Crystal5483

Juniper1450 said:


> I can't wait to "O"
> 
> Come on.....the wait it excruciating!


Juniper I agree! Sometimes the two week wait to O is just as painful as the two week wait after O! :haha:


----------



## Juniper1450

Crystal5483 said:


> Juniper1450 said:
> 
> 
> I can't wait to "O"
> 
> Come on.....the wait it excruciating!
> 
> 
> Juniper I agree! Sometimes the two week wait to O is just as painful as the two week wait after O! :haha:Click to expand...

I take 3 weeks to O......... Sooooo looonnggg


----------



## Crystal5483

Yea I'm 17-24 days it's not fun!!!


----------



## DSemcho

Had a huge surprise today when I went to the bathroom...

Btw - the pic might be a little bit TMI.

Spoiler
https://sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/p206x206/427783_669479142235_462384185_n.jpg

I'm not even supposed to OV yet...  I am taking EPO could it be that?


----------



## lorojovanos

Holy moly, that's stretchy! The cycle I took EPO, I had so much of that EWCM!!! I'd get to bed cause you don't want to waste that. Even if you aren't ovulating, it makes sex WAY better:)


----------



## charlieworld

Hi everyone, 

Glad to see some familiar faces from September - although I suppose I shouldn't be...... 

I'm not sure when I will be testing due to a freakishly long cycle last month (31 days, when usually 25), but I imagine somewhere around 4-7 October.

Currently on day 12 and had my first OPK+. Never having used these before, can anyone tell me - Does this mean I'm ovulating right now, or soon, or what?

Fingers xed for us all.


----------



## DSemcho

lorojovanos said:


> Holy moly, that's stretchy! The cycle I took EPO, I had so much of that EWCM!!! I'd get to bed cause you don't want to waste that. Even if you aren't ovulating, it makes sex WAY better:)

Isn't it!! We BDed last night - but as I've said before I only get it like once a week so I'm hoping to either get it on the 25th or 26th since I OV on the 27th... Which do you think would be better? Last month we did it on OV day and it didn't work.


----------



## lorojovanos

From everything I have read, 2 days before ovulation is key... If you can tell when you're going to ovulate, I'd go every other from 6 days before... Thats what my FS has told us


----------



## DSemcho

Well then let's hope I can get it on the 25th lol **crosses fingers**


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies... Just stopping in to check on things in this thread....

I update the front page daily even if you don't catch me in here.


:wave: to all of our new joiners and a massive amount of :dust: and Good Luck!


*DSEMCHO* that is definitely EWCM!!! BD!!! And EPO will definitely increase it. It may not be that you are OV but it does mean that it is fertile CM which allows the swimmers to live longer. Also correct by the FS is that it is better to BD and have swimmers swimming BEFORE OV, so good luck to you Hun!:dust:


*CHARLIEWORLD* I'd say that it doesn't mean that you are OV, because you can have about 4-5 +OPKs, it does however indicate that you are gearing up and the egg should drop within 24-36 hours so BD!!! :dust:


----------



## lorojovanos

I'm feeling like my period may finally be coming. I'm having tonns of cramps, on my right side, above my hip bone, near the back. My goodness I hope so, cause we are at CD99 now! I'd like to say I'll be testing in October, but reality is, it could be january:(


----------



## lacilyn

The :witch: caught me today.... Ready to attack October and get my birthday bfp!


----------



## DSemcho

I still have another 4 days left until the 2 day before OV mark.


----------



## Crystal5483

DSemcho how do you know exactly when you are going to O? 

Are you temping? Getting scans? 

I'd like to know my advance O date if possible! lol But I temp, OPK and when I go back to my FS I will be getting scans. And I still cannot pin point an EXACT date. I can only pinpoint a time frame between 5 days.


----------



## Footiec

Hi all, 
Back again from September thread cd8 and due to test Oct 9th good luck everybody ttc x


----------



## hopeforbfp

Hi ladies I'd like to join. I'm only on cycle day 2. I will be testing on October 20th I think.


----------



## DSemcho

Well I base it off my cycle lengths - I have a 32 day cycle which means I OV on CD18. Plus last cycle (Sept) and the one before that (Aug) I got my positive OPK on CD17 and then the sharp cramps of the egg being released the next day. This month I am temping vaginally as well as using an OPK once a day until I hit about CD15 or 16.


----------



## lacilyn

I think I'm gonna need to move my date as I am only cd 1 today. Maybe move it to like the 
20th? Thanks so much!!


----------



## Crystal5483

CD6 today.... bring on O already hahah!


----------



## DSemcho

6 more days until I OV and 4 more days until I need to make sure BD happens with the DH


----------



## Tulips123

I'm from the september thread.. Here goes another month of frustration.. 
Hope October brings lots of good luck..

I'll be testing on 21st oct.. 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## lacilyn

Tulips123 said:


> I'm from the september thread.. Here goes another month of frustration..
> Hope October brings lots of good luck..
> 
> I'll be testing on 21st oct..
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Welcome! :hi: Here's to a whole lot of October :bfp:!

:dust:


----------



## Mrs. 2010

I am only cd 5 can it go any slower. Im ready to get down and dirty...lol Oh please put me down to test on the 15th thanks.


----------



## Tulips123

lacilyn said:


> Tulips123 said:
> 
> 
> I'm from the september thread.. Here goes another month of frustration..
> Hope October brings lots of good luck..
> 
> I'll be testing on 21st oct..
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Welcome! :hi: Here's to a whole lot of October :bfp:!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Hi Lacilyn..

We are like test buddies now.. Hope this is our month of :bfp:..


----------



## lacilyn

Tulips123 said:


> lacilyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tulips123 said:
> 
> 
> I'm from the september thread.. Here goes another month of frustration..
> Hope October brings lots of good luck..
> 
> I'll be testing on 21st oct..
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Welcome! :hi: Here's to a whole lot of October :bfp:!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Lacilyn..
> 
> We are like test buddies now.. Hope this is our month of :bfp:..Click to expand...

For sure! This is def our month!


----------



## FirstTry

Please add me for testing Oct 21st. Thanks!


----------



## charlieworld

Bit of an odd one....
Has anyone ever noticed their cervix appearing larger than normal during O?
Thanks


----------



## Sholi

Got my pos opk this morning, so time to get busy. GL ladies and big :hugs:


----------



## Tulips123

Sholi said:


> Got my pos opk this morning, so time to get busy. GL ladies and big :hugs:


Get busy sholi.. ;)


----------



## 7andcounting

please remove me from the september testing thread as I am saying the spotting i got 4dpo-9dpo was first ppaf, am now o'ing according to cp, will begin testing october 2 at 10dpo


----------



## DBZ34

Hi MrsMM! I'm so glad to see you've got your testing threads up and running again! I haven't added my name to one in a while, just because I was so down on TTC. But now that I'm back to feeling positive...Please add me to Oct 9th. That's two days after AF is due. Hopefully she won't show her face, but I'm ready either way.


----------



## Tulips123

charlieworld said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Glad to see some familiar faces from September - although I suppose I shouldn't be......
> 
> I'm not sure when I will be testing due to a freakishly long cycle last month (31 days, when usually 25), but I imagine somewhere around 4-7 October.
> 
> Currently on day 12 and had my first OPK+. Never having used these before, can anyone tell me - Does this mean I'm ovulating right now, or soon, or what?
> 
> Fingers xed for us all.

Hey charlieworld,

If your OPK is positive, you will be ovulating in the next 12-36 hours. When there is a surge in LH harmone in your body, you get a +ve OPK. You will soon ovulate, so dont waste your time get BD :winkwink:


----------



## littlefishygg

I'm into my TTW now, we :sex: 4 times during my fertile period I think so I am quietly hopeful. Trying to keep a positive mental attitude about. FX'd for you all!!! :dust:


----------



## charlieworld

lorojovanos said:


> I'm feeling like my period may finally be coming. I'm having tonns of cramps, on my right side, above my hip bone, near the back. My goodness I hope so, cause we are at CD99 now! I'd like to say I'll be testing in October, but reality is, it could be january:(


Oh good luck Loro. Fxd for you that this is the month. x


----------



## charlieworld

Tulips123 said:


> charlieworld said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Glad to see some familiar faces from September - although I suppose I shouldn't be......
> 
> I'm not sure when I will be testing due to a freakishly long cycle last month (31 days, when usually 25), but I imagine somewhere around 4-7 October.
> 
> Currently on day 12 and had my first OPK+. Never having used these before, can anyone tell me - Does this mean I'm ovulating right now, or soon, or what?
> 
> Fingers xed for us all.
> 
> Hey charlieworld,
> 
> If your OPK is positive, you will be ovulating in the next 12-36 hours. When there is a surge in LH harmone in your body, you get a +ve OPK. You will soon ovulate, so dont waste your time get BD :winkwink:[
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Arrhhh. DH bit off. BD 3 days before and 1 day after. Not a great start. :cry:Click to expand...


----------



## charlieworld

lorojovanos said:


> I'm feeling like my period may finally be coming. I'm having tonns of cramps, on my right side, above my hip bone, near the back. My goodness I hope so, cause we are at CD99 now! I'd like to say I'll be testing in October, but reality is, it could be january:(


Oh good luck Loro. Fxd for you that this is the month. x


----------



## DSemcho

Me and the DH BDed this morning (YAY!) and I'm hoping to get one more in on the 25th. I'm OVing on the 27th so I have 4 more days until the big day. Then a dreaded TWW.


----------



## MrsGruffalo

Testing October 6th :)


----------



## optimistic1

Has anyone gotten snotty like cm.thats stretchy it literally looked like I spit a.honker in the tissue..


----------



## AnnLav

Optimistic I have had the same thing this week. Hoping it's a good sign for us!


----------



## DSemcho

I've gotten it before OV before. I call it sticky CM because I'm still learning about my CM.


----------



## FirstTry

optimistic1 said:


> Has anyone gotten snotty like cm.thats stretchy it literally looked like I spit a.honker in the tissue..

That sounds like EWCM, the most fertile CM, when you see it, it's time to BD!


----------



## Crystal5483

CD9 and I'm going crazy lol 

I don't want to miss my window of opportunity this month but I'm afraid to wear DH out lol This week Mon-Weds he is working at 2am and that means he wakes up at like midnight. I went to bed last night when he was waking up! And then Thurs-Fri is at 4am. So my plan is to start OPKs tonight and tomorrow night I will go to bed early, like 9:30-10 and then wake up at midnight to catch him. I will do the every other day (sometimes every day) until pos OPK and then 2 more days routine. It worked for us in March! FXed!

:dust: to all!!


----------



## DSemcho

Found out we might be putting baby plans on hold longer than the 2 or 3 months I was originally wanting to... The DH decided he was buying a motorcycle for 2k... I was fine with that, then today told me he changed his mind and wants to buy a different one that's 5k (and there is 1 more he is looking at!)... *smh*


----------



## lorojovanos

DSemcho said:


> Found out we might be putting baby plans on hold longer than the 2 or 3 months I was originally wanting to... The DH decided he was buying a motorcycle for 2k... I was fine with that, then today told me he changed his mind and wants to buy a different one that's 5k (and there is 1 more he is looking at!)... *smh*

Boys and their toys. My hubby was like that last year when he bought a $9000 snowmobile:(


----------



## charlieworld

lorojovanos said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Found out we might be putting baby plans on hold longer than the 2 or 3 months I was originally wanting to... The DH decided he was buying a motorcycle for 2k... I was fine with that, then today told me he changed his mind and wants to buy a different one that's 5k (and there is 1 more he is looking at!)... *smh*
> 
> Boys and their toys. My hubby was like that last year when he bought a $9000 snowmobile:(Click to expand...

I feel your pain.... :flower:


----------



## DSemcho

Yeah but we just bought a second car for us... And we have to pay a registration fee which was about $400 and that was back in July... We're gonna have to pay another registration fee for the motorcycle. And he was even discussing that he wants to do 2k worth of changes to it... **BIG SIGH** So I guess this is gonna be a very very long hold. No more extra vitamins for me for a while after this cycle. We didn't discuss putting the NTNP on hold - but I know he'll want to do that for a few years.


----------



## echo

Hello ladies!

Still so happy for you mrsMM, you are one of a few recent BFP's that make me smile, as I have seen a part of the journey. And look forward to another thread with you. It is bittersweet to see some ladies here, obviously in a similar predicament as me, but I hope that October is the lucky month. :)

Lots of :dust: to all for our June/July babies!


----------



## xEmmaDx

Hi all, I'll be testing between the 1st and 3rd of October if AF doesn't arrive before then. I've had a mixture of symptoms over the last week but the most noticeable is the sore boobs. Praying for a BFP. Good luck to you all!!


----------



## AnnLav

Good morning ladies! 4dpo Today :) I recently watched 'what to expect when you're expecting' and now I watch it CONSTANTLY! anyone else have any movies or tv shows that help them get through the two week wait?


----------



## xEmmaDx

I love watching One Born Every Minute. Just makes me want a baby even more and quicker though lol.


----------



## AnnLav

I haven't seen that one! I'll definitely have to add that to my list :haha:


----------



## xEmmaDx

It's amazing, there is an American version I think (I'm in Scotland) defo worth watching!


----------



## Callie A

Hi everyone,

Do you mind if I join..?
I'm from the September thread, and in pretty sure the :witch: is starting to visit me...i have had brown spotting for the last 2 days, just on tp...now there's enough there to put on a liner :'(

So I'm assuming we are gonna have to go again this month lol
This will be the start of my third cycle off bc. My first cycle was 36 days. This time it was 46....

So I have my ovulation tests ready (when should I start doing these?), I also have some preseed & soft cups 
So hopefully these will help this month!!

Goodluck to you all
:dust:


----------



## xEmmaDx

Has anyone experienced sore boobs in the same way as me. When I brush against something when not wearing a bra they hurt. The left boob near the bottom is really tender. When my nipples are hard though they don't hurt as much why would this be?


----------



## luna_19

hey ladies, I'm not officially onto October yet but I figure it's just a matter of time plus I like to keep up with everyone here so here I am! Testing date to follow :)


----------



## AnnLav

xEmmaDx said:


> Has anyone experienced sore boobs in the same way as me. When I brush against something when not wearing a bra they hurt. The left boob near the bottom is really tender. When my nipples are hard though they don't hurt as much why would this be?

Omg that is so me right now! My dog tried to put his head on my chest while I was laying down and I had to push him off! :haha:


----------



## Crystal5483

I just started taking a B-Complex vitamin... Can anyone tell me what changed with them once they started taking it? I've heard good things for fertility. 

At least I hope so because mine tastes AWFUL!!


----------



## DSemcho

Crystal5483 said:


> I just started taking a B-Complex vitamin... Can anyone tell me what changed with them once they started taking it? I've heard good things for fertility.
> 
> At least I hope so because mine tastes AWFUL!!


Nothing changed for me really when I took it for 2 cycles. This cycle instead I'm taking B6 and B12 tablets. Plus Selenium, Vitamin C, Calcium, Fish Oil, EPO.... I've gotten EWCM early this time.


AFM - My BBT is gonna be really messed up this cycle. Go figure that half way through my cycle the DH decides we're gonna start going to the gym twice a day and waking up at 4:30 in the AM... *smh* Temp is back down to 97.3 and I'm supposed to OV in 2 days, let's hope for a spike soon! My OPKs are getting darker. 

DH decided he wanted to buy a 5k motorcycle and I thought we were going to be holding off on NTNP for a year or two... But this morning he told me we wouldn't have to hold off on NTNP for a year or so, he said only until March IF he buys the motorcycle that he's wanting.


----------



## Crystal5483

Call me dumb but what's EPO?


----------



## DSemcho

Evening Primrose Oil. It helps you get REALLY THICK EWCM

Spoiler
https://sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/427783_669479142235_462384185_n.jpg
. And that was a week before expected OV. It's suggested you take between 1500 - 3000mg a day. I started taking 2000mg, and for the past 3 or 4 days I upped it to 3000mg.


----------



## DBZ34

I've found half a teaspoon of cinnamon or grapefruit/grapefruit juice is good for EWCM too. :) 

Cinnamon can delay your ov between 1-4 days, but not usually more than that. The delay comes if you start taking it at the beginning of your cycle. If you start it around 5-6 days in, you'll get the EWCM without a major delay... But the delay does mean you release a more mature follicle, which is supposed to be good for TTC.


----------



## Rianne85

Hi all - 
I've never posted on any forums/threads before but have been reading september's and thought I would post for October.
TTC since last May. Just got married in June, but we've been together for 9 years and are eager to start a family. 
I'm 26 - hubby's 27. 
My problem = irregular cycles so I never know when I ovulate. Can't do temps as I work nights and sleep schedule is crazy. CM not reliable to me - I just can't tell.
So... this month I did ovulation tests and got smiley faces on the 21st and 22nd. So we did the deed both days and on the 23rd just to be sure. 
Plan on testing and hoping to get a BFP (as i've discovered it's called) on October 5th. 
Good Luck to all. :)


----------



## DSemcho

So the top two are OPKs from the 23rd and the bottom one is from the 24th...

Spoiler
https://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/307783_670370680585_593682147_n.jpg

These two are from this morning at the same time.

Spoiler
https://sphotos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/293048_670370725495_1553075294_n.jpg

ALMOST THERE!! Maybe the test I'm about to take? Or tonight? Me and the Dh BDed morning before yesterday (Sunday) so maybe I can get one more in tonight?


----------



## lorojovanos

I'd say test again this afternoon, those are looking very close. And I'd def get into bed tonight:)


----------



## xEmmaDx

Rianne85 said:


> Hi all -
> I've never posted on any forums/threads before but have been reading september's and thought I would post for October.
> TTC since last May. Just got married in June, but we've been together for 9 years and are eager to start a family.
> I'm 26 - hubby's 27.
> My problem = irregular cycles so I never know when I ovulate. Can't do temps as I work nights and sleep schedule is crazy. CM not reliable to me - I just can't tell.
> So... this month I did ovulation tests and got smiley faces on the 21st and 22nd. So we did the deed both days and on the 23rd just to be sure.
> Plan on testing and hoping to get a BFP (as i've discovered it's called) on October 5th.
> Good Luck to all. :)

Hi Rianne welcome, I am kinda new at this too and just figuring out what everything means lol. Wish you lots of luck hope you get your BFP 

I am due AF round about the 28th, I have had cramps for about a week now and sore boobs which I never get that long when due so either I am away to get the mother of all periods or there is something different going on...


----------



## charlieworld

4dpo and feel so weepy. Just want to hide under the duvet.


----------



## DSemcho

I think I got my positive OPK today! 

The top two tests are from 7am today and the bottom one (also the solo picture) is from around 1:30pm this afternoon.

Spoiler
https://sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/299410_670389293285_1123012502_n.jpg
https://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/576855_670389173525_281653908_n.jpg


----------



## snoil2000

charlieworld said:


> 4dpo and feel so weepy. Just want to hide under the duvet.

Oh Charlie, hang in there. The hormone changes stink but don't let them get the best of you. :flower:


----------



## snoil2000

DH and I DTD last night. I am 7DPO and it totally felt strange. Lots of pressure around my ovaries. Hoping that's a good sign??

:shrug:


----------



## luna_19

Ok onto cycle 11 :( testing date is Oct 20


----------



## echo

luna_19 said:


> Ok onto cycle 11 :( testing date is Oct 20

:hugs:

Hope this one is the one for you Luna!


----------



## charlieworld

snoil2000 said:


> charlieworld said:
> 
> 
> 4dpo and feel so weepy. Just want to hide under the duvet.
> 
> Oh Charlie, hang in there. The hormone changes stink but don't let them get the best of you. :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks Snoil :hugs: 
Everything seems to come at once. Going home to eat some chocolate.


----------



## lorojovanos

luna_19 said:


> Ok onto cycle 11 :( testing date is Oct 20

I'm sorry Luna:hugs:


----------



## Juniper1450

Hi everyone! Just checking in! I'm so excited we have people testing next week already!! FX

I'm CD15- been BD every other day since CD6....should ov within next 5 days.....the wait is killing me!


----------



## DBZ34

charlieworld said:


> 4dpo and feel so weepy. Just want to hide under the duvet.

I felt that way too all day yesterday for no reason. Hopefully it means that there's a huge surge of progesterone going on that's caused by sperm and egg meeting and eggy growing. ;) 

But it is the hormones...I hope they even out for you soon. :hugs: 




DSemcho said:


> I think I got my positive OPK today!
> 
> The top two tests are from 7am today and the bottom one (also the solo picture) is from around 1:30pm this afternoon.
> 
> Spoiler
> https://sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/299410_670389293285_1123012502_n.jpg
> https://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/576855_670389173525_281653908_n.jpg

Get your OH in the bed and BD!! Don't forget to the day after ov as well. :)


----------



## ES89

Hi can I join please? I plan to test on the 10th which would make me 15dpo if af doesn't show before then  GL everyone, bring on the bfps!!


----------



## optimistic1

So today ff told me my chart is possibly triphasic and now I dont feel good about this month.


----------



## luna_19

triphasic is good!


----------



## optimistic1

I know but I feel that would just be too perfect. Once I started ttc I thought it'd be cake and now that I got a triphasic chart I just got this huge feeling im in the lower percentage that ends up getting af anyway.


----------



## Tulips123

charlieworld said:


> Tulips123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charlieworld said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Glad to see some familiar faces from September - although I suppose I shouldn't be......
> 
> I'm not sure when I will be testing due to a freakishly long cycle last month (31 days, when usually 25), but I imagine somewhere around 4-7 October.
> 
> Currently on day 12 and had my first OPK+. Never having used these before, can anyone tell me - Does this mean I'm ovulating right now, or soon, or what?
> 
> Fingers xed for us all.
> 
> Hey charlieworld,
> 
> If your OPK is positive, you will be ovulating in the next 12-36 hours. When there is a surge in LH harmone in your body, you get a +ve OPK. You will soon ovulate, so dont waste your time get BD :winkwink:[
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Arrhhh. DH bit off. BD 3 days before and 1 day after. Not a great start. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still not bad. Lets hope you made it on time.. :thumbup:Click to expand...


----------



## juhnayrae

Hi! I just entered the TWW for the first time *ever* today! Woohoo!! I triggered Sunday 9/23 and pretty sure I O'd 9/24. I plan on starting to test 10/6 (I'll be 12 DPO) and I would love to buddy up with other 10/6 testers!! 

GL and lots of sticky dust to everyone!!!


----------



## DSemcho

DH was not up for BD last night :( And I had a temp spike today from 97.3 to 97.8.... And since he is buying the motorcycle this is our last month trying until March.


----------



## Juniper1450

ES89 said:


> Hi can I join please? I plan to test on the 10th which would make me 15dpo if af doesn't show before then  GL everyone, bring on the bfps!!

Me too! Me too!!


----------



## ES89

Juniper1450 said:


> ES89 said:
> 
> 
> Hi can I join please? I plan to test on the 10th which would make me 15dpo if af doesn't show before then  GL everyone, bring on the bfps!!
> 
> Me too! Me too!!Click to expand...

How long have you been ttc for?


----------



## Crystal5483

Found out I have a bacterial disrupt down 'there' from meds I was on... so on meds now for FIVE days... And with the meds it means NO BDing... Now I'm hoping for a later O!


----------



## DSemcho

Okay ladies I'm sorry for posting pics of my CM (again) but I'm still learning what kinds are what... I'm supposed to ovulate tomorrow (did another OPK waiting for results) but I had this today... I'm pretty sure it's not EWCM but what is it!?


Spoiler
https://sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/579814_670559462265_1857965173_n.jpg
https://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/196508_670559492205_1149500555_n.jpg


----------



## Mellie1988

Could be down to EPO hun?? I'd get to BDing anyway!! GL 

X x x


----------



## confetti83

HI I will be testing on the 6th. I know it is very early I should be 1dpo but I feel soooo like af is coming and it is not normal for me to feel like this during ovulation, maybe I have ovulated earlier but we will see. baby dust to all xxx


----------



## DBZ34

optimistic1 said:


> So today ff told me my chart is possibly triphasic and now I dont feel good about this month.

Triphasic is good, especially around 14DPO. How long is your LP usually? You know, lots of women don't think they're preg the month they get their BFP. Here's hoping you get that BFP soon and not AF!! 





DSemcho said:


> DH was not up for BD last night :( And I had a temp spike today from 97.3 to 97.8.... And since he is buying the motorcycle this is our last month trying until March.

I would try to BD today, especially with that CM. I'd say it was EWCM still. It's just less clear, but it still looks like an egg-white and it's still very stretchy. 

Also remember that the egg can live 24-48 hours after being released. That's why it's suggested you BD the day after ov too, to boost your chances of catching the egg. Get your DH into bed! Good luck!


----------



## Juniper1450

Think I'm having o cramps today!!! Bd yesterday, and day before...will bd again tonight!!! So excited! 

Ewcm too! Yay!


----------



## Sholi

I work at a a hospital, so i had a sneaky chat with a gynae and he questioned why the private gynae prescribed progesterone. Progesterone acts as birth control if taken at the beginning of the cycle, i take it after ovulation but still now i'm a bit wary. He told me to lose weight, which deep down i knew i should do and started last week anyway. I think next month no chlomid, no progesterone.


----------



## juhnayrae

confetti83 said:


> HI I will be testing on the 6th. I know it is very early I should be 1dpo but I feel soooo like af is coming and it is not normal for me to feel like this during ovulation, maybe I have ovulated earlier but we will see. baby dust to all xxx

Hi confetti, I'm testing on the 6th as well! I'm 2dpo today, still really early and I'm already getting impatient!!! Really hoping this is the month for all of us!


----------



## missamanda

I'm testing 4th October. Wah. I want good news. x


----------



## optimistic1

Thanks BDZ34 I figured its more likely to get bfp with triphasic charts but now im getting cramps the past 2 nights I had bfp dreams but that could be cause I want a bfp so bad and I have a 30 31 day cycle so af should come 15 or 16dpo. I want to test but im holding off ill test Friday if no af.


----------



## luna_19

Sholi said:


> I work at a a hospital, so i had a sneaky chat with a gynae and he questioned why the private gynae prescribed progesterone. Progesterone acts as birth control if taken at the beginning of the cycle, i take it after ovulation but still now i'm a bit wary. He told me to lose weight, which deep down i knew i should do and started last week anyway. I think next month no chlomid, no progesterone.

weren't you put on progesterone because you have low progesterone though? You're supposed to have it in your system after O, just not before...either way good luck with whatever you decide to do :hugs:


----------



## River54

I'd like to join. 
Can you put me down for testing on the 8th?


----------



## Crystal5483

We've decided if we do not get a natural BFP in October then we are going for IUI!


----------



## snoil2000

Hi everyone, I was supposed to test on Oct 1 but unfortunately AF came today. I think this is likely our last attempt and I am very sad. We are on an adoption waiting list too, so maybe that will work out. Regardless, I wish you all the best.


----------



## Jcliff

After a second miscarriage in July, and waiting a cycle. I finally ovulated today! Due to test October 10!


----------



## luna_19

snoil2000 said:


> Hi everyone, I was supposed to test on Oct 1 but unfortunately AF came today. I think this is likely our last attempt and I am very sad. We are on an adoption waiting list too, so maybe that will work out. Regardless, I wish you all the best.

:hugs:


----------



## Beautifullei2

I'll be testing on the 16th :) my birthday is the 13th so praying for a late birthday gift!!! 

This cycle my FS uped my femara to 7.5 & we just got DHS New SA results in & they were even better than before. He is now at 30mil :happydance: we are also adding in goji.berries so I'm pretty stoked about all the new things!


----------



## PrayingLady

Can I join?:hi:

I'll be testing on the 5th!!! I'm currently 5dpo and have little to any symptoms today.

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## echo

snoil2000 said:


> Hi everyone, I was supposed to test on Oct 1 but unfortunately AF came today. I think this is likely our last attempt and I am very sad. We are on an adoption waiting list too, so maybe that will work out. Regardless, I wish you all the best.

:hugs: and good luck!!


----------



## Callie A

I am currently on CD2...and would like anyones help on catching O this time round...i have heeps of O sticks so thought i may as well start today....incase-as my cycles are all over the shop!!!

I went off BC in june-first cycle was 36days, next one was 49-so who knows how long/short this one is going to be :shrug:

The line isnt as blurred in real life lol bad camera shot...

HELP :flow:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0662.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## echo

If I were you I wouldn't start LH tests until at least CD8, unless you have a bunch and love to POAS. After CD8, you'll really see the progression in darkness of the line. Some cheap opk's only about 1/2 the line ever gets dark, too, btw.


----------



## babynumber03

I am newly TTC and going crazy with over analyzing everything! I will be testing on Oct 6 if I don't see AF.


----------



## lilyV

hey MrsMM24, I'm so happy you're preggos! Congrats!!!

I'm seeing my ob/gyn on Oct 9th so let's say that's my day to 'test'. It would be CD 31 for me.


----------



## Mamax3

Hello Ladies,

I'm new to this site...but not new to trying to convieve. We are on our 4th cycle and no BFP yet. We are currently 2DPO. In the dreadful 2ww. Was hoping to get acquainted with everyone and looking forward to seeing everyone's BFP!

Laura


----------



## Callie A

echo said:


> If I were you I wouldn't start LH tests until at least CD8, unless you have a bunch and love to POAS. After CD8, you'll really see the progression in darkness of the line. Some cheap opk's only about 1/2 the line ever gets dark, too, btw.

LOL, yes i have HEEPS but just didnt know when to start, and didnt want to miss it if by chance i O'd early-or close to my AF...

Thanks, thats nice to know..il watch for the half line thingy :flow:


----------



## Crystal5483

Callie good luck!


----------



## DSemcho

Not sure when I Oed. I got a sharp pain the night of the 23rd/early morning 24th and haven't had any cramps since then... I got my positive OPK on the 25th but no pains since....


----------



## DBZ34

optimistic1 said:


> Thanks BDZ34 I figured its more likely to get bfp with triphasic charts but now im getting cramps the past 2 nights I had bfp dreams but that could be cause I want a bfp so bad and I have a 30 31 day cycle so af should come 15 or 16dpo. I want to test but im holding off ill test Friday if no af.

BFP dreams AND a triphasic chart? Wow. I can't tell you how many women on testing threads have mentioned the BFP dreams right before a BFP. And those cramps could be a bean snuggling in. Really...All signs are pointing to a BFP...I really hope your dreams come true!


----------



## DBZ34

Callie A said:


> echo said:
> 
> 
> If I were you I wouldn't start LH tests until at least CD8, unless you have a bunch and love to POAS. After CD8, you'll really see the progression in darkness of the line. Some cheap opk's only about 1/2 the line ever gets dark, too, btw.
> 
> LOL, yes i have HEEPS but just didnt know when to start, and didnt want to miss it if by chance i O'd early-or close to my AF...
> 
> Thanks, thats nice to know..il watch for the half line thingy :flow:Click to expand...

I agree with echo. Don't start testing until CD8. Your body needs time to grow the eggs, so you would never ovulate so early/close to AF. CD1 is the first day of red blood and on CD2 you're still shedding that lining...the egg won't be released until your body has time to regrow the lining that eggy needs to implant in. So a few days after you're off your period is okay to start testing.

With such long cycles, it doesn't seem like you're ovulating until after CD20, though...but your cycles may still be regulating from getting off the birth control. So, just be aware that it could be a bit of a wait until you see the progression...


----------



## Callie A

Thanks DBZ :flow:

Your input is much appreciated :)
Il leave the opk's until atleast CD8 then ...

Yes, i just hope my cycles start getting a bit more regular, or go away because i fall pregnant would be even better lol

Thanks again :)
:dust:


----------



## Mellie1988

Can you add me as a BFP!!! 

:D :D 
X x


----------



## Callie A

Congrats Mellie!!!! :dance:

You must be super excited !!

FX you have a H & H 9 months :flow:


----------



## ES89

Congratulations mellie


----------



## charlieworld

snoil2000 said:


> Hi everyone, I was supposed to test on Oct 1 but unfortunately AF came today. I think this is likely our last attempt and I am very sad. We are on an adoption waiting list too, so maybe that will work out. Regardless, I wish you all the best.

Oh so sorry Snoil. That is so tough. Fingers xed for you that a BNP sneaks up on you when you're not expecting it. :hugs:


----------



## charlieworld

PrayingLady said:


> Can I join?:hi:
> 
> I'll be testing on the 5th!!! I'm currently 5dpo and have little to any symptoms today.
> 
> How are you ladies doing?

Hi Praying Lady.
With you for the 5th (maybe 4th). About 7dpo I guess.

I don't think anything happened this mornth. I don't feel a thing. I'm not sure if something didn't happen last month as I had loads of unusual symptoms, was late 6 days and then had horrid AF.

Baby dust to everyone


----------



## charlieworld

Mamax3 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I'm new to this site...but not new to trying to convieve. We are on our 4th cycle and no BFP yet. We are currently 2DPO. In the dreadful 2ww. Was hoping to get acquainted with everyone and looking forward to seeing everyone's BFP!
> 
> Laura

Welcome and good luck!! x


----------



## charlieworld

Mellie1988 said:


> Can you add me as a BFP!!!
> 
> :D :D
> X x

Wow Mellie. Super Big Contrats!!! :happydance:
Sense some of that dust this way would you? x


----------



## Mellie1988

:dust: sending lots of dust everyones way....hopefully the first of many BFPs to come this month!!! 

xx


----------



## DSemcho

AFM - I'm not sure about my DPO. If I go with the OPK method then I am 1DPO.... If I go with a dramatic temp drop then I'm 4DPO and if I go with when I had a sharp cramp method then I'm 3DPO. If I go by all my other cycles then today is OV day...


----------



## lorojovanos

Congratulations Melli:)

AFM One more temp increase and I will definetly be testing in October:):):):):)


----------



## echo

Congrats Melli!!

Woohoo Loro! The end is near (in one way or another)!


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies...


Welcome to all the new joiners:wave: You will notice your names have been adding to the front page as you place them...



I haven't posted much as I am working the September thread a little more closely, but October is next week so I am sure that many of you will be testing soon! GL!:dust:


*CALLIE A* It has been said by 2 of the ladies that I am VERY confident in, but just to make a third voice, CD8 is the absolute earliest you should test. There isn't a way to OV the during AF or immediately upon its departure for the exact reason that DBZ mentioned! Save those OPKs! However, something I did to help catch the surge as it can be elusive, and since you have so many, is to test in the morning and then after 12:00pm before 8:00pm. GL :dust:


*DSEMCHO* Well, since OPKs determine the surge of the egg release (between 12-36hrs of the surge) and not that you are at that precise moment ovulating, I wouldn't go with the OPK. Temping to go along with OPKs is always best! So with that being said, the temp dip is good to "assume" by, and so you are 1DPO the day your temp increases back up. GL :dust:


----------



## charlieworld

I can't help but think this month I'm out. I just have that feeling.


----------



## DSemcho

MrsMM24 said:


> *DSEMCHO* Well, since OPKs determine the surge of the egg release (between 12-36hrs of the surge) and not that you are at that precise moment ovulating, I wouldn't go with the OPK. Temping to go along with OPKs is always best! So with that being said, the temp dip is good to "assume" by, and so you are 1DPO the day your temp increases back up. GL :dust:

Well I had the temp dip on CD14 it went from 98.1 to 97.5 and then on CD16 it went to 97.3. The next day CD17 it went back up to 97.8.


----------



## jennyjane

hey ladies, ive been ttc for 4 months and and smack in the middle of the dreaded 2ww at 7dpo, i was trying not to symptom spot this month but how hard is that! hats off to all those that manage it. i have however decided not to test until af is due i cant think to imagine how many sticks ive pee-ed on then thrown away! im feeling quite positive so far been a bit crampy but nothing out of the ordinary but i actually cant stop pee-ing! fingers crossed to all and baby dust


----------



## jessthemess

babynumber03 said:


> I am newly TTC and going crazy with over analyzing everything! I will be testing on Oct 6 if I don't see AF.

Me too babynumber03! Newly TTC and testing on Oct 6!


----------



## Julesillini8

Good morning. Congrats to our first bfp! Hope many more are on the way. Mrsmm24, how are you feeling today?


----------



## jessthemess

P.S. Can I be added for October 6th? :) <3


----------



## jennyjane

ill be testing on the 4th :) :dust:


----------



## Mamax3

Hello, I took the time to get aquainted with everyone. Congrats to Melli on your BFP!

AFM: I am 3dpo today. 7 days till I will be testing. I commend everyone who wait until AF is due before testing. I, on the other hand, should purchase stock in pregnancy tests. I sure use them enough. Sometimes 3 times a day. However, testing early is like a double edged sword.. it could be extrememly joyful...or extremely stressful!

Can someone please info me on how to put a signature or ticker. As well as place a picture under my name?


----------



## charlieworld

Mamax3 said:


> Hello, I took the time to get aquainted with everyone. Congrats to Melli on your BFP!
> 
> AFM: I am 3dpo today. 7 days till I will be testing. I commend everyone who wait until AF is due before testing. I, on the other hand, should purchase stock in pregnancy tests. I sure use them enough. Sometimes 3 times a day. However, testing early is like a double edged sword.. it could be extrememly joyful...or extremely stressful!
> 
> Can someone please info me on how to put a signature or ticker. As well as place a picture under my name?

Hi Mamax, Click on User CP (above left), then on the left hand side, under settings and options, you can edit avatar and signature etc.


----------



## Stevi11

Will you add me to Oct. 2? I'm right in the middle of the horrible TWW! I hate it but i have never felt more optimistic before about a cycle.


----------



## Mamax3

charlieworld said:


> Hi Mamax, Click on User CP (above left), then on the left hand side, under settings and options, you can edit avatar and signature etc.

Thanks Charlieworld, simple enough!


----------



## Mamax3

Sorry I forgot to mention....

MrsMM24, I will be testing Oct 4. Thanks for doing a great job with the list


----------



## DSemcho

I'm gonna try really hard to only do 2 tests this month... On the 10th (which will be 14 days after my assumed OV day) and on the 12th (the day AF should be due). Gonna be SOO hard...


----------



## Quest55

i will be testing oct 6th, if i can hold out that long! i had a positive opk on sep 25th, on my birthday! welcoming any buddies!


----------



## Sholi

luna_19 said:


> Sholi said:
> 
> 
> I work at a a hospital, so i had a sneaky chat with a gynae and he questioned why the private gynae prescribed progesterone. Progesterone acts as birth control if taken at the beginning of the cycle, i take it after ovulation but still now i'm a bit wary. He told me to lose weight, which deep down i knew i should do and started last week anyway. I think next month no chlomid, no progesterone.
> 
> weren't you put on progesterone because you have low progesterone though? You're supposed to have it in your system after O, just not before...either way good luck with whatever you decide to do :hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah but that was the private doctor. When i had the ultrasound last week, the hospital doc said my lining looked great and that was before the progesterone. Really in order to start me on progesterone and chlomid, the doc should have tested my hormone levels. Next month i'm taking a break from chlomid and progesterone and getting tested. I'll be 32 next month, which means that if i don't conceive soon, i might be looking at 33 for my first child and thati is very upsetting for me. Sometimes i regret waiting to get married.


----------



## Callie A

MrsMM24 said:


> Hi Ladies...
> 
> 
> Welcome to all the new joiners:wave: You will notice your names have been adding to the front page as you place them...
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't posted much as I am working the September thread a little more closely, but October is next week so I am sure that many of you will be testing soon! GL!:dust:
> 
> 
> *CALLIE A* It has been said by 2 of the ladies that I am VERY confident in, but just to make a third voice, CD8 is the absolute earliest you should test. There isn't a way to OV the during AF or immediately upon its departure for the exact reason that DBZ mentioned! Save those OPKs! However, something I did to help catch the surge as it can be elusive, and since you have so many, is to test in the morning and then after 12:00pm before 8:00pm. GL :dust:
> 
> 
> *DSEMCHO* Well, since OPKs determine the surge of the egg release (between 12-36hrs of the surge) and not that you are at that precise moment ovulating, I wouldn't go with the OPK. Temping to go along with OPKs is always best! So with that being said, the temp dip is good to "assume" by, and so you are 1DPO the day your temp increases back up. GL :dust:


Thanks MrsMM :flow:
I will save them and start on CD8. am & pm :)

It so much easier going through all of this with this forum!!! Im really glad i found it
:dust: to all testing soon


----------



## luna_19

Sholi said:


> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sholi said:
> 
> 
> I work at a a hospital, so i had a sneaky chat with a gynae and he questioned why the private gynae prescribed progesterone. Progesterone acts as birth control if taken at the beginning of the cycle, i take it after ovulation but still now i'm a bit wary. He told me to lose weight, which deep down i knew i should do and started last week anyway. I think next month no chlomid, no progesterone.
> 
> weren't you put on progesterone because you have low progesterone though? You're supposed to have it in your system after O, just not before...either way good luck with whatever you decide to do :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but that was the private doctor. When i had the ultrasound last week, the hospital doc said my lining looked great and that was before the progesterone. Really in order to start me on progesterone and chlomid, the doc should have tested my hormone levels. Next month i'm taking a break from chlomid and progesterone and getting tested. I'll be 32 next month, which means that if i don't conceive soon, i might be looking at 33 for my first child and thati is very upsetting for me. Sometimes i regret waiting to get married.Click to expand...

That makes sense, I wouldn't want to be taking any meds unless I absolutely had to. This last cycle was my last chance for a baby before I turn 32, kind of sad...hopefully we both make it there soon :hugs:


----------



## lorojovanos

I had decided to just let this *month* be what it is, let whatever happen, happen. Well, that month turned into three and counting. That gave me a lot of time to REALLY get to know my body, my temps and my CM. I am fairly confident I have just ovulated. One more temp and I'll confirm it. I keep telling myself "Erin, you have had every twitch in the book, every cramp, every CM, every headcahe and muscle ache." I keep telling myself that I won't symptom spot and start testing at 4dpo but I know it wont happen:( 
I just don't know how to go through this *potential at the moment,* TWW; relaxed...


----------



## lilyV

take it easy, hon. testing 4 dpo is too early. implantation occurs btw 6-12 days. and then i think it takes 5 days later for the test to come back positive.


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: loro

I really hope you o'ed, I can't imagine how frustrating it would be to have such long cycles.


----------



## serenity9712

I'm CD 1/2 started yesterday but full force is on today. I start my first round of framera (letrozole) tomorrow. and ultrasound Oct 5th. anyone on CD 2 or there abouts


----------



## echo

Loro, I hope you get your crosshairs!!


----------



## lorojovanos

ECHO- What are you thinking for your chart this month?

I can't wait for tm's temp, it's like I want the days to rush by, but ill be devestated if it drops:(


----------



## luna_19

Sometimes when I'm really eager to see the next days temp I go to bed early so it will come sooner :blush:


----------



## echo

^^The first thing I do when I go to bed is make sure my thermometer is there, and the first thing I do in the am is temp and log it as soon as I get up, lol.


----------



## echo

I don't know about my chart so far. I *feel* like I ovulated, but who knows? My body has tricked me before. I set FF back to Advanced to see what happens tomorrow. I've still been cramping, so, maybe I do have yet to o. I have no idea, really. It did look nice to see the crosshairs on the research setting. If temp stays up, so to speak, tomorrow, maybe advanced will see fit to give me crosshairs. :)


----------



## lorojovanos

ECHO- I'll be checking to see what your chart looks like in the am:)

LUNA-I would go to bed early, however, I stay up as late as I can, and hold my pee until the very end so that I don't have to get up at night to go and potentially ruin my at least 5 hours of straight, undesturbed sleep:)


----------



## DSemcho

I keep my thermometer in my pillow case so I don't have to wake up DH so I can take my temp - and it's less movement for me since my side of the bed is against a wall. And I've been temping vaginally so I don't have to worry about whether or not my mouth was open through the night.

Aw Moom I'm soo sorry. Fx'd for next month!!

&& OMG I got my first set of crosshairs on FF :D It puts me at 3DPO which means me and the DH made BD 2 days before my crosshairs!!!!!! :D :D :D SO FREAKIN' EXCITED! I'm like the girl from Despicable Me when she get's the unicorn and goes IT'S SO FLUFFY!!!!!!.... GREAT morning! I work up an hour or two early and took my temp and it said 98.1 then when I woke up at 6:30am I took it again and it said 98.4. I went with the 98.1 - but should I have gone with the other??


----------



## charlieworld

luna_19 said:


> Sometimes when I'm really eager to see the next days temp I go to bed early so it will come sooner :blush:

Ha ha Luna! Me too! Come on October 4th. When do you test?


----------



## charlieworld

Seeing as I feel nothing, I'm planning ahead....

Can any recommend or advise for / against a particular BBT thermometer please?

Thanks

:dust:


----------



## Crystal5483

Loro I hope that you Oed too! Good luck hun! 

Echo - glad to see another MA girl on this thread :) Good luck with the O as well!

Dsemcho - when I temp at different times, I often try to use the temperature adjuster found here.. https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php It has worked perfectly for me in the past and FF gives me cross hairs and everything.

charlieworld - I picked up mine at walmart for I think $8-9 and it has worked just fine for me.


----------



## lorojovanos

I'm in the TWW, officially:) I am kind of in shock:)
14 days would put my testing date at October 9th, FF suggests the 14th, but I'll go with the 9th!


----------



## echo

Yay Loro!! You must be thrilled.

Crystal, thanks! 

DSemcho, yay for crosshairs! Isn't temping helpful?

Got my crosshairs this am, too!


----------



## Vic20581

Hey all

Cd6 today, last day of clomid, hopin to O end of nex wk. it's cycle 2 on clomid, it worked great last mth but no bfp, so tryin again. Hate the tww tho, longest 2 was ever lol.
Hope to see lots of bfps, this mth.
Vic x


----------



## lorojovanos

ECHO, DSEMCHO- We are all within a day of each other! YAH for crosshairs:)

When is the testing date for you girls?


----------



## echo

AF is due 9/10, so testing the 10th. Are you waiting, or will you test early?


----------



## lorojovanos

I will test early. I can say I wont, but I know I'll cave. I have 4 ultra early tests and 10 regular ones, all IC's so I'll probably start on Monday. The BFN's don't so much bother me that early, cause I know it can be just too early. But the thought of not POAS and knowing AS SOON AS I CAN, drives me bonkers!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I am testing October 9th. I am 5 dpo right now :) Good luck to all of you ladies!


----------



## Lindss

Hi guys!
Im brand new to this forum, but have been stalking the site for a few wks ..lol!! We have been trying to conceive for 4 mnths now, and nothing. I am 8dpo now, and feeling nothing. At all....I mean I felt more other months when I was sure I was pregnant. I even had what I thought was implantation spotting 9dpo last month, but then a week later got my period....aaaaaaaa I am starting to feel so discouraged....Any advice would help :shrug:


----------



## Mrskg

I still like to stalk mrsmm's testing threads they kept me sane when I needed them x 

:dust: all round x let it rain October bfp's xxx


----------



## luna_19

charlieworld said:


> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> Sometimes when I'm really eager to see the next days temp I go to bed early so it will come sooner :blush:
> 
> Ha ha Luna! Me too! Come on October 4th. When do you test?Click to expand...

I haven't even o'ed yet :(

I do have short cycles though so testing around Oct 20 :)


----------



## optimistic1

How much of a temp drop should I get if im going to get af. It's due today and I had a .1 temp drop is that enough or does it need to be more?


----------



## echo

^^Everyone varies. So, hard to say.


----------



## MrsMM24

Definitely no way to tell that AF is coming from a temp drop as like mentioned, EVERYONE is different. However, I looked at your chart, your temp is still very high above Coverline so I wouldn't stress myself trying to see if the temps show AF coming... GL :dust:


----------



## optimistic1

Last cycle I noticed my temps drop more and more everyday then bam af..im just freaking out its down to whether or not she shows and I guess im looking for any reason it might not come today.


----------



## littlefishygg

7 or 8dpo today
ss: tired, gassy, leg cramps, pinching sensation/cramps in uterus yesterday, hungry all the time, really hormonal (these aren't normal pms symptoms for me, I don't normally get pms)

Did an ic today, pretty sure it was a negative but I keep almost seeing a line, think I am imagining it right now though. I'm going to test with ic's every morning from now until AF is due on the 5th.


----------



## ES89

This tww is dragging, and trying not to symptom spot is soooo hard! :-(


----------



## DSemcho

I'm working on not symptom spotting - and weird enough I have no urge to. In about a week I'm gonna take 1 test (supposed 10dpo) and then 4 days later 1 more test.


----------



## lorojovanos

DSemcho said:


> I'm working on not symptom spotting - and weird enough I have no urge to. In about a week I'm gonna take 1 test (supposed 10dpo) and then 4 days later 1 more test.

Good for you:thumbup: 

I'm talking myself into holding off until Monday morning! That's stupid early but it's not going to hurt anything:wacko:


----------



## ES89

How many dpo does everyone start testing? Told myself not to test till af is late to avoid disappointment


----------



## Kazorra

Hey Ladies, I am currently 7 days late, so that would make me about 23 days post ov. I took a test at 15 days post ov. and it was negative. I'm still waiting. Cervix is high, soft and lots of cm...I am waiting for 7 more days before testing again. So that would make me an October tester :)


----------



## lorojovanos

Kazorra said:


> Hey Ladies, I am currently 7 days late, so that would make me about 23 days post ov. I took a test at 15 days post ov. and it was negative. I'm still waiting. Cervix is high, soft and lots of cm...I am waiting for 7 more days before testing again. So that would make me an October tester :)

Good for you for being able to wait that long! I def couldn't. 
Do you chart your temps as well?


----------



## Juniper1450

Omg- I can't wait at all!!! I usually start at 8dpo- lol...bought hpt's in bulk on eBay!


----------



## DBZ34

charlieworld said:


> Seeing as I feel nothing, I'm planning ahead....
> 
> Can any recommend or advise for / against a particular BBT thermometer please?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> :dust:

If you're in the UK...I got mine from Boots. It's been quite good and comes with a little charting booklet. I just use Fertility Friend, so the computer does all the hard work for me and it's been right on the money about when I ov...so I'd recommend that too.


----------



## TrueBlueBABY

Hello ladies. Put me down for the first  thank u


----------



## DSemcho

charlieworld said:


> Seeing as I feel nothing, I'm planning ahead....
> 
> Can any recommend or advise for / against a particular BBT thermometer please?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> :dust:

I bought this one specifically. It has Accu-Beep which means when you have it in the proper spot (whether vaginally or orally) it will beep every 4 seconds until it does the final rapid beeps at the end.

Spoiler
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006F5BCLA/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i01




ES89 said:


> How many dpo does everyone start testing? Told myself not to test till af is late to avoid disappointment

Well I was going to test at all originally because me and the DH BDed on the 23rd and I was due to OV on the 27th and we haven't since then. But then I got my CH on FF saying I OVed 2 days early (2 days after BDing with the DH). So I'm going to take 1 test at my supposed 10DPO mark (Oct. 5th), one more at the 14DPO mark (Oct. 9th) and if I don't get AF between then and Oct. 12th I'll take one more on Oct. 12th. My cycles are normally 32 days, but the one in July was only 29 and August was only 31 for some reason (plus the supposed early OV)... So I'm just doing 3.


----------



## ES89

Sounds like a plan  i hope those spermies survived till the eggy was released. I'm trying to not test till af is late. Think I ovulated cd15, my opk was positive cd14 and I was cramping. by time I tested in cd 15 it was negative. Told myself not to test till 15dpo unless af beats me! We bd cd7,8,10,12,14,16. I wanted to bd cd15 but oh wasn't up for it :-( 
Dust to everyone


----------



## Sholi

7dpo, sore nipples but it could be the progesterone. Dh went for them and i winced and told him to stop. Nothing else to report really. Af due on the 5th, won't test till then, can't face disappointment of another chemical. If afcomes round, i'll be having a hysterosalpingogram a few after it finishes, i'm a bit scared.


----------



## DSemcho

I got the cramping the day morning I got my positive OPK (got the positive later that afternoon). But I just assumed I was OVing on time (a day or two later) because I usually do on CD18 - but this month I did on CD16 according to my temps and that one lone cramp.


----------



## DSemcho

Sholi said:


> 7dpo, sore nipples but it could be the progesterone. Dh went for them and i winced and told him to stop. Nothing else to report really. Af due on the 5th, won't test till then, can't face disappointment of another chemical. If afcomes round, i'll be having a hysterosalpingogram a few after it finishes, i'm a bit scared.


A hystero-what-a-gram?


----------



## Crystal5483

hysterosalpingogram = HSG

If I do not catch the egg this month we will be starting the process for IUI - the nurse said that before we proceed with the IUI that my insurance requires us to have new CD3 labs, DH would need an updated SA and then the last thing I would need is an HSG. I too, am nervous about the HSG. 

She then told me that based on the results on the HSG then I would proceed with IUI if tubes are clear or IVF if they are not. A co-worker of mine said that our insurance only covers ONE round of IVF... so I guess I will hope for IUI so that I can save the IVF.

CD14 today and no sign of O - since I can't BD until Monday then I guess this is a good thing! Typically I O on CD20 or later but last month it was CD17! 

:dust: and FXed for a sticky bean for all !!


----------



## lorojovanos

CRYSTAL- Hopefully youre pregnant this month:) But we are all here for you whatever happens in your journey!

AFM-My temp dropped to CL this morning. I know I'm only 4dpo but I'm concerned. My temps 1-3 weren't that high, or increasing that much. Maybe I didn't actually ovulate. I've been in this position once already this cycle:(


----------



## charlieworld

Lindss said:


> Hi guys!
> Im brand new to this forum, but have been stalking the site for a few wks ..lol!! We have been trying to conceive for 4 mnths now, and nothing. I am 8dpo now, and feeling nothing. At all....I mean I felt more other months when I was sure I was pregnant. I even had what I thought was implantation spotting 9dpo last month, but then a week later got my period....aaaaaaaa I am starting to feel so discouraged....Any advice would help :shrug:

Hi.
I can't really offer much advice, but I can say you're not alone. Last month I was convinced I was pregnant, so many symptoms, but AF showed 6 days late. Think something happened but quickly failed. Fingers xed for you this month.


----------



## Mrs. 2010

Hey ladies according to FF I am 3 dpo. But I think I am 1 dpo. Who knows anyways I was sick all last night and so I wasn't able to temp this morning. Will it affect my chart to much or am I okay? It spiked up the last 3 days went from 97.1,97.5 and yesterday 97.9. 
Another question... When you ovulated does the temp drop or go up?? And my CH are dotted not solid. I can't seem figure this out. Maybe I messed it up?
Thanks for any and ALL advice much needed.


----------



## DSemcho

Wish I could help but this is the first time I got CH on FF. But I know that last month, and so far this month to, my temp has been higher after OV.


----------



## luna_19

Mrs. 2010 said:


> Hey ladies according to FF I am 3 dpo. But I think I am 1 dpo. Who knows anyways I was sick all last night and so I wasn't able to temp this morning. Will it affect my chart to much or am I okay? It spiked up the last 3 days went from 97.1,97.5 and yesterday 97.9.
> Another question... When you ovulated does the temp drop or go up?? And my CH are dotted not solid. I can't seem figure this out. Maybe I messed it up?
> Thanks for any and ALL advice much needed.

Hi your temp will go up once you o. There are lots of reasons ff gives you dotted crosshairs, the most common is conflicting information like if you have fertile cm after o, record a negative opk, or if you recorded non fertile cm on o day. the only for sure sign of o is a temp rise so if you had that don't worry :)


----------



## DBZ34

A little 8DPO SS: Super sore boobs (mostly on the sides and occasionally the tops), backache that's been going on for a few days, peeing all the time (it's like my bladder has reduced in size. I can't even sneeze without something almost slipping out), gassy and majorly bloated... It's a little early for it though, so I'm hoping it's a good sign. My temps have been way up this month though, so it could all just be progesterone related. Not getting my hopes up. Just going with the flow and hoping for the best. :)


----------



## DBZ34

Mrs. 2010 said:


> Hey ladies according to FF I am 3 dpo. But I think I am 1 dpo. Who knows anyways I was sick all last night and so I wasn't able to temp this morning. Will it affect my chart to much or am I okay? It spiked up the last 3 days went from 97.1,97.5 and yesterday 97.9.
> Another question... When you ovulated does the temp drop or go up?? And my CH are dotted not solid. I can't seem figure this out. Maybe I messed it up?
> Thanks for any and ALL advice much needed.

Have you temped before? Or is this your first month? FF gives dotted crosshairs when it's not sure that you have ov'd. Do you have a link to your chart? If you post it, we'll be better able to tell you what's going on with your chart. 

It could be you've missed some temps or you temped at a different time (white circle temp) and it's not sure because of that. You have had the three day rise (what was the temp the day before the one you posted?), which is why FF gave you the crosshairs, but if you keep putting temps in, it will eventually correct itself if it's wrong. 

Not temping this morning could confuse FF's analysis later, especially if you think you've just ovulated, but it's probably not a huge deal. Just make sure you get tomorrow's temp in.


----------



## DBZ34

lorojovanos said:


> CRYSTAL- Hopefully youre pregnant this month:) But we are all here for you whatever happens in your journey!
> 
> AFM-My temp dropped to CL this morning. I know I'm only 4dpo but I'm concerned. My temps 1-3 weren't that high, or increasing that much. Maybe I didn't actually ovulate. I've been in this position once already this cycle:(

It could just be an estrogen surge, which does tend to happen around 4-5DPO. The surge causes a temp drop, but if it is that, your temp should go up tomorrow. I suppose if it drops a few days in a row, FF will take away the crosshairs, but I don't think it will. Good luck!!


----------



## Lindss

hi Charlieworld!! 
Thx so much for your support! It is so great to have some ladies now who I can talk to who understand what I am going through.....cuz think Im driving dh CRAZY!! What part are u at in ur cycle?? xx


----------



## TrueBlueBABY

6dpo- really dizzy, heightened smell, very full breasts, breasts aren't really tender and very dull cramps lower left side :-/


----------



## lorojovanos

Hi girls!
I saw my first ever shooting star driving home tonight! I made my wish:)
I am so nervous for tomorrow morning's temps. I so badly want them to be back up; itll put my mind at ease about ovulating. 
Also, probably not related to anything, but I've had a wicked headache the last 2 days off and on:( So its an early bedtime for me on all counts!


----------



## luna_19

Fingers crossed for a nice high temp for you tomorrow :)


----------



## DSemcho

My temp went up .1 so now it's at 98.2 at 5DPO. My CL is 97.65 according to FF... So... YAY!


----------



## TrueBlueBABY

lorojovanos said:


> Hi girls!
> I saw my first ever shooting star driving home tonight! I made my wish:)
> I am so nervous for tomorrow morning's temps. I so badly want them to be back up; itll put my mind at ease about ovulating.
> Also, probably not related to anything, but I've had a wicked headache the last 2 days off and on:( So its an early bedtime for me on all counts!

A shooting star ? That's grrrrrreat! :thumbup: A headache is a symptom! Hahn. Wake up and let's hear the temp :winkwink:


----------



## echo

My temp went up! So happy its out out the high 96's, I was getting worried.


----------



## DSemcho

Hey loro are you having any other symptoms? When I did get pregnant before I always got migraines.

Bored at work and SOOO sleepy. Can't wait for tomorrow because I'm gonna be off from work.


----------



## lorojovanos

Temp went up:) It's not that high, but it went up. I'll be doing some searching on FF for slow rising charts like mine...
DESMCHO and ECHO- Your temps both shot right up! Looking good. I wish my post o temps looked like that, theres no doubting your ovulations
So far only real symptoms are those rediculous headaches that nothing is touching, and my boobs are a bit tender but thats not out of the ordinary. Still lots of creamy CM. 
You girls?


----------



## DSemcho

Thick sticky CM (cloudy yellowish color) no odor.... Slight cramping (but I'm kinda constipated to). Boobs are slightly (like the smallest amount) tender (getting there).... Sleepy (but having problems anyways atm)... I'm not gonna get at all excited until I see a implantation drop and then another rise....


----------



## Juniper1450

4dpo.......hate this wait


----------



## optimistic1

Just got my BFP!!!!!


----------



## lilyV

optimistic1 - well Congrats now!! your chart looks fantastic! what are your symptoms like?


----------



## hopeforbfp

Hi ladies sorry I haven't been interactive on this thread. I have been reading though and I'm so excited that there are BFPs already. It's so nice to see you here too Margo. I thought you had taken a break but your chart looks lovely so my fingers are crossed for you. It seems as though most of you have ovulated so I'm a bit behind. My cycles are around 32 days so I probably won't ovulate for another week or so. I see you haven't ovulated yet either Luna so maybe our testing days will be close. 

I have been having a terrible time keeping a positive mental attitude this month so I really need to talk with the group more to maybe keep my mind away from that. I've just been so down in the dumps about TTC and I feel bad cause now DH is starting to worry. I've been starting to get really curious about adoption lately. On Friday I found out one of the little boys at my school was a foster child and I just wanted to take him home. I've also been wanting DH to get a sperm analysis. I know we have been pregnant before but I still get this gut feeling that something is wrong. I just can't stop feeling like ill never get the chance to be a mommy. I'm sorry for being a downer and I know I'll get over it but I'm very excited to be apart of such a great group and I can't wait for everyone's PMA to rub off on my. Babydust to everyone!!


----------



## DBZ34

DSemcho said:


> Thick sticky CM (cloudy yellowish color) no odor.... Slight cramping (but I'm kinda constipated to). Boobs are slightly (like the smallest amount) tender (getting there).... Sleepy (but having problems anyways atm)... I'm not gonna get at all excited until I see a implantation drop and then another rise....


Remember, not all charts have a implantation dip when the egg implants, so don't count yourself out if you don't see one! And some charts (like mine) have a mid-cycle dip every month, and yet it doesn't mean that you're pg. Every woman's body is different. Good luck!


----------



## DBZ34

hopeforbfp said:


> Hi ladies sorry I haven't been interactive on this thread. I have been reading though and I'm so excited that there are BFPs already. It's so nice to see you here too Margo. I thought you had taken a break but your chart looks lovely so my fingers are crossed for you. It seems as though most of you have ovulated so I'm a bit behind. My cycles are around 32 days so I probably won't ovulate for another week or so. I see you haven't ovulated yet either Luna so maybe our testing days will be close.
> 
> I have been having a terrible time keeping a positive mental attitude this month so I really need to talk with the group more to maybe keep my mind away from that. I've just been so down in the dumps about TTC and I feel bad cause now DH is starting to worry. I've been starting to get really curious about adoption lately. On Friday I found out one of the little boys at my school was a foster child and I just wanted to take him home. I've also been wanting DH to get a sperm analysis. I know we have been pregnant before but I still get this gut feeling that something is wrong. I just can't stop feeling like ill never get the chance to be a mommy. I'm sorry for being a downer and I know I'll get over it but I'm very excited to be apart of such a great group and I can't wait for everyone's PMA to rub off on my. Babydust to everyone!!

:hugs: 

Oh, I know how you feel. For months I was down in the dumps about TTC. I felt like it would never happen for us. I can't even tell you what snapped me out of it, other than DH's support and the never failing positivity of the ladies on bnb. I hope that this month is your month! 

There's nothing wrong with being curious about adoption. Look into it, even if you do get your BFP. If you've got enough love to share it with the kids who really need it, please do. :) 

And if you're thinking your DH might need a little boost in the sperm department, there's always multi-vitamins if he's reluctant to get an SA. If it has Selenium, Zinc, B6, B12, and Magnesium, it will help promote sperm health and sperm production (Selenium being the more important one out of those). L-arginine, which is found in red meat and almonds, is good for spermies too.


----------



## DBZ34

optimistic1 said:


> Just got my BFP!!!!!

Congratulations!! H&H 9 months! :)


----------



## echo

optimistic1 said:


> Just got my BFP!!!!!

Well, we alll knew that was gonna happen!! :happydance:

Congrats, H & H 9 months!!


----------



## lilyV

hopeforbfp said:


> Hi ladies sorry I haven't been interactive on this thread. I have been reading though and I'm so excited that there are BFPs already. It's so nice to see you here too Margo. I thought you had taken a break but your chart looks lovely so my fingers are crossed for you. It seems as though most of you have ovulated so I'm a bit behind. My cycles are around 32 days so I probably won't ovulate for another week or so. I see you haven't ovulated yet either Luna so maybe our testing days will be close.
> 
> I have been having a terrible time keeping a positive mental attitude this month so I really need to talk with the group more to maybe keep my mind away from that. I've just been so down in the dumps about TTC and I feel bad cause now DH is starting to worry. I've been starting to get really curious about adoption lately. On Friday I found out one of the little boys at my school was a foster child and I just wanted to take him home. I've also been wanting DH to get a sperm analysis. I know we have been pregnant before but I still get this gut feeling that something is wrong. I just can't stop feeling like ill never get the chance to be a mommy. I'm sorry for being a downer and I know I'll get over it but I'm very excited to be apart of such a great group and I can't wait for everyone's PMA to rub off on my. Babydust to everyone!!

hey hon, you guys may or may not have probs. I was sure I was going to be the one w the probs but all tests have been clear so far and dr said it's just going to happen on it's own... gl to you both.


----------



## echo

hopeforbfp said:


> Hi ladies sorry I haven't been interactive on this thread. I have been reading though and I'm so excited that there are BFPs already. It's so nice to see you here too Margo. I thought you had taken a break but your chart looks lovely so my fingers are crossed for you. It seems as though most of you have ovulated so I'm a bit behind. My cycles are around 32 days so I probably won't ovulate for another week or so. I see you haven't ovulated yet either Luna so maybe our testing days will be close.
> 
> I have been having a terrible time keeping a positive mental attitude this month so I really need to talk with the group more to maybe keep my mind away from that. I've just been so down in the dumps about TTC and I feel bad cause now DH is starting to worry. I've been starting to get really curious about adoption lately. On Friday I found out one of the little boys at my school was a foster child and I just wanted to take him home. I've also been wanting DH to get a sperm analysis. I know we have been pregnant before but I still get this gut feeling that something is wrong. I just can't stop feeling like ill never get the chance to be a mommy. I'm sorry for being a downer and I know I'll get over it but I'm very excited to be apart of such a great group and I can't wait for everyone's PMA to rub off on my. Babydust to everyone!!

Hey!!! So good to 'see' you outside of Danny's thread and FB! Happy belated birthday, btw! 
There are many ladies on BnB who understand how you feel, and there is no shortage of support. I agree with DBZ, have your hubby start taking supplements. Have you thought about yoga? Meditation? I have just started (again--maybe I'll stick with it this time, lol).
On the adoption route: my opinion is to follow your heart. I have thought about adoption for years, and probably will when I'm more financially secure. You can adopt, and still have a baby naturally, too. Many women, really, many, wind up pregnant while in the process of, or shortly after an adoption. I have a few friends (adopted) with younger siblings (natural). So if you decide to start pursuing the adoption route, it doesn't have to stop ttc. There are kids out there who need homes, and people like us with plenty of love to give. :)
:hugs: Take each day as it comes. Don't beat yourself up, and feel free to rant when needed. We're all here for each other.


----------



## optimistic1

Thank you all!
Lilyv only symptoms is
Missed period
Cramps
Burning sensation in uterus
and sharp little pokes in uterus
Also only a matter of time before I get morning sickness.


----------



## echo

lorojovanos said:


> Temp went up:) It's not that high, but it went up. I'll be doing some searching on FF for slow rising charts like mine...
> DESMCHO and ECHO- Your temps both shot right up! Looking good. I wish my post o temps looked like that, theres no doubting your ovulations
> So far only real symptoms are those rediculous headaches that nothing is touching, and my boobs are a bit tender but thats not out of the ordinary. Still lots of creamy CM.
> You girls?

Yay! I hope they keep going up for you! There are slow rises, and some charts that skirt the coverline (bfp charts, too). I hope your headache is a good sign!

My boobs feel slightly tender today and I have a dry/sore throat that no amount of water seems to help. Slight cramping still, not as strong as 3/4dpo, when it felt like af was coming. Other than that, I feel okay. Nothing special, nothing I haven't felt before, either, so....


----------



## DSemcho

DBZ34 said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Thick sticky CM (cloudy yellowish color) no odor.... Slight cramping (but I'm kinda constipated to). Boobs are slightly (like the smallest amount) tender (getting there).... Sleepy (but having problems anyways atm)... I'm not gonna get at all excited until I see a implantation drop and then another rise....
> 
> 
> Remember, not all charts have a implantation dip when the egg implants, so don't count yourself out if you don't see one! And some charts (like mine) have a mid-cycle dip every month, and yet it doesn't mean that you're pg. Every woman's body is different. Good luck!Click to expand...


I know not all of them do - but I'm gonna use the dip as to whether I get my hopes up or not. No dip means I won't get my hopes up - a dip means I might a smidgen.


----------



## DBZ34

DSemcho said:


> DBZ34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Thick sticky CM (cloudy yellowish color) no odor.... Slight cramping (but I'm kinda constipated to). Boobs are slightly (like the smallest amount) tender (getting there).... Sleepy (but having problems anyways atm)... I'm not gonna get at all excited until I see a implantation drop and then another rise....
> 
> 
> Remember, not all charts have a implantation dip when the egg implants, so don't count yourself out if you don't see one! And some charts (like mine) have a mid-cycle dip every month, and yet it doesn't mean that you're pg. Every woman's body is different. Good luck!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know not all of them do - but I'm gonna use the dip as to whether I get my hopes up or not. No dip means I won't get my hopes up - a dip means I might a smidgen.Click to expand...

I see! Good plan. I just didn't want you to feel like you were out too early...but maybe that means you'll have a surprise BFP. ;)


----------



## DSemcho

Maybe! I'm not gonna get my hopes down about a dip until I hit 12DPO - but by then I would have already taken my first test.


----------



## luna_19

congrats optimistic!

:hugs: hopeforbfp, I think we've all been there at some time, I know I have. This site really does help remind me that I'm not alone

looks like lots of great temps this morning :)

still waiting to O over here :coffee: bd-a-thon starts in a few days!


----------



## hopeforbfp

It's amazing how just one post on here can lift my spirits so much. I appreciate all the kind words. From the little bit of research I've done on adoption, it's a tad bit expensive to pursue right now and DH isn't as gung ho as I am about it. If I'm not pregnant by the end of the year I will probably consult my endocrinologist again. Dh isn't against a sperm analysis we just don't know if his insurance would cover it. I will have to look into some of those supplements though. Thanks for the suggestions. I have not considered meditation or yoga yet but I do know I need to do some sort of exercising. I was going to the gym when I got my last BFP but stopped shortly after. I feel like my body needs the exercise and I can't help but think that played a role in the bfp. We just moved and are in the process of unpacking but we have an xbox kinect in a box somewhere with a zumba game I'd like to do and see if that helps.


----------



## optimistic1

I just want to let everyone know that tonight when im thanking god for this gift all of you.still in ttc are going to be in my prayers he answered for me in my time of need I know he will answer you too!


----------



## Photogmommy

Here from the Sept Thread. Please put me down for 10-28.


----------



## PrayingLady

optimistic1 said:


> I just want to let everyone know that tonight when im thanking god for this gift all of you.still in ttc are going to be in my prayers he answered for me in my time of need I know he will answer you too!

Thank you doll!:flower:


----------



## charlieworld

Lindss said:


> hi Charlieworld!!
> Thx so much for your support! It is so great to have some ladies now who I can talk to who understand what I am going through.....cuz think Im driving dh CRAZY!! What part are u at in ur cycle?? xx



Hi lindss
I'm currently around 10 dpo but it's a guess. I tried ops this month but they were cheap ones and unclear. A normal cycle would see af on weds but who knows after last month's 31 days. How about you? When do you test?
Baby dust x


----------



## TrueBlueBABY

optimistic1 said:


> I just want to let everyone know that tonight when im thanking god for this gift all of you.still in ttc are going to be in my prayers he answered for me in my time of need I know he will answer you too!


Wow! Great! Congrats!!!


----------



## lorojovanos

I need my girls, I've having an oober crappy day:( Two cousins announced today that they are expecting! As happy as I am for them, I literally felt sick to my stomach with jealousy, anger, I don't know. Then while feeling sorry for myself, I'm over analyzing everything. I feel like it'll be just my luck to have no more temp increases and be fooled once again about ovulating. If you go back a cycle, when I took Clomid, there was a def temp rise, dramatic, you cannot even question it right from 1dpo. I'm just really down in the dumps:(


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: loro, it's so hard seeing others have such an easy time getting preg!

is there a reason you stopped with the clomid? it did seem to give you a nice length cycle.


----------



## 7andcounting

loro-

I know how you feel, my 17 year old sister in law is pregnant, her boyfriend left her she has no job and isnt going to school whereas I have my life together and really want a baby. I took her in for about a week but being the ungrateful kid she is decided she wanted to move somewhere out of state with some guy she barely knows and have her freedom, i am trying to look out for her but she is making it very difficult. I want so much to be pregnant too and it hurts to see that she is and cant handle it....im just so torn and confused


----------



## lorojovanos

Thanks girls, I stopped taking clomid cause it was my 5th and final cycle:(
and my hubby sister JUST left here, she is expecting too! This is a brutal day for me, I just need it to be over, 3 in one day:(


----------



## luna_19

:(

have you looked into any other treatment options or are you just going with the flow?


7andcounting I didn't realize you were a surrogate! it makes so much more sense to me that you're trying so soon :)

oh and yeah 17 year olds have no business being pregnant. period.


----------



## 7andcounting

yes, i love being a surrogate and helping families. I think my biggest fear is the fact that I have been able to get pregnant for other families that i might not be able to get pregnant again for me...im really concerned its just not going to happen for me


----------



## Lovetoteach86

8dpo and having a hard time not looking for signs and symptoms. This morning my stomach hurt and I was pretty gassy, other then that I haven't felt anything in a few days since the sharp pains I had around my right ovary area 4-5dpo when I would sneeze or stretch after sitting down for a long time. Also trying not to assume that I will get an implantation dip, but I have to admit that I too am looking for one.


----------



## lorojovanos

No more treatment options, Clomid was all DH wanted to do. So it is what it is. 
I'm going to take a wee break from here, I'll catch up in a few weeks. 
Good luck girls:)


----------



## Lovetoteach86

lorojovanos said:


> Thanks girls, I stopped taking clomid cause it was my 5th and final cycle:(
> and my hubby sister JUST left here, she is expecting too! This is a brutal day for me, I just need it to be over, 3 in one day:(

:hugs: Sorry, I hate that! Everyone seems to fall pregnant so easy when not trying as long. My husbands 24 year old coworker and his 22 year old wife are pregnant with their second child already and both of their children were unplanned. I am terrified my sister is going to get pregnant with her third child before me as she is very irresponsible with birth control methods. I don't know what I would do if this happens.


----------



## luna_19

It will totally happen for you! You are such a wonderful person for giving that gift to others :)

Oops had a phone malfunction...that was in reply to 7andcounting ;)


----------



## echo

lorojovanos said:


> No more treatment options, Clomid was all DH wanted to do. So it is what it is.
> I'm going to take a wee break from here, I'll catch up in a few weeks.
> Good luck girls:)

:hugs:


----------



## hopeforbfp

Loro I'm so sorry. I feel the same way when I find out about pregnant family and friends. I have or should I say had a friend for a few years but she was just too much drama to be around. I literally felt like I was walking on egg shells around her and I had to watch every thing I said or it might upset her. Anyway she went through spurts of deleting friends on Facebook and I was one of them once and sadly I was a little relieved. Well at least a year later which is now, she out of the blue requested to be my friend again. About a week later she posts an ultrasound and announces she is pregnant. I'm pretty sure that's the reason I've been having such a hard time lately. I'm almost positive she knows about my miscarriages because we have a mutual friend who blabs so I can't help but to feel like she asked to be my friend just to rub it in my face. I'm also pretty sure this baby was an accident seeing as how her boyfriend is somewhat recent and they are not married.


----------



## DSemcho

lorojovanos said:


> I need my girls, I've having an oober crappy day:( Two cousins announced today that they are expecting! As happy as I am for them, I literally felt sick to my stomach with jealousy, anger, I don't know. Then while feeling sorry for myself, I'm over analyzing everything. I feel like it'll be just my luck to have no more temp increases and be fooled once again about ovulating. If you go back a cycle, when I took Clomid, there was a def temp rise, dramatic, you cannot even question it right from 1dpo. I'm just really down in the dumps:(

Aww loro I'm sorry. :( I remember feeling that way when my baby sister (barely 18) came home and said she was pregnant. I was devastated because she NEVER wanted kids. And at the time me and my ex-husband had been trying for almost a year. And now that my niece is 3 my sister is being a horrible parent and I just want to b***h slap her.



7andcounting said:


> yes, i love being a surrogate and helping families. I think my biggest fear is the fact that I have been able to get pregnant for other families that i might not be able to get pregnant again for me...im really concerned its just not going to happen for me

7and I love what your doing for someone! I so would do that if I could - but I have enough problems getting pregnant that I know I wouldn't get picked to do it for someone else lol. I actually just finished reading a book about surrogacy (kinda) called Then Came You by Jennifer Weiner. It was a great read.


AFM - About to call the doctor since it's 8:30am here. My temp went down from 98.2 to 97.9 - so maybe that's my dip? Is the dip supposed to go below the coverline or no?


----------



## charlieworld

optimistic1 said:


> Just got my BFP!!!!!

Ooooh, congratulations! :flower:
Got any spare babydust? :happydance:


----------



## charlieworld

lorojovanos said:
 

> I need my girls, I've having an oober crappy day:( Two cousins announced today that they are expecting! As happy as I am for them, I literally felt sick to my stomach with jealousy, anger, I don't know. Then while feeling sorry for myself, I'm over analyzing everything. I feel like it'll be just my luck to have no more temp increases and be fooled once again about ovulating. If you go back a cycle, when I took Clomid, there was a def temp rise, dramatic, you cannot even question it right from 1dpo. I'm just really down in the dumps:(

Oh Loro. I know how you feel. My best friend (who is also my sister in law) announced she is 5 weeks last week. So very happy for her (and insanely jealous), and would be perfect for us to travel the journey together - but it's not happening this month and I feel crap.

Hugs and dust coming your way. :hugs:


----------



## Crystal5483

Congrats Optimistic! 

I too read that Selenium has a major benefit for spermies. DH has poor morphology (1% normal forms) but a super count of 202 million! I got pregnant twice after putting him on a multivitamin. Unfortunately both times ended in MC.. but they still happened whereas one year of actively TTC and 4 years of NTNP resulted in zero pregnancies.

I have yet to Ov - which is a good thing since I was on meds down "there" and couldn't BD. But I finished them Saturday night and it seems to be gone so we shall start today/tonight. I Oed rather early last month on CD17 so I am hoping that I can hold out until CD18 to O this month. 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## lizlovelust

Hello All :wave: still no BFP so I'm just giving up until I go to the doctors Friday!


----------



## Crystal5483

GL at the doctors Liz


----------



## jessthemess

Okay October is here! Here we go!


----------



## Crystal5483

Love the PMA Jess!


----------



## echo

October is my favorite month!! Going apple picking tomorrow! Yay!


----------



## Mamax3

Loro, and others, please try to put that nasty green monster of jealousy to bed. I know it's hard firsthand!! 

A little background about me, last November I had a very late miscarriage. It was the worse day of my life! February of this year, my brother and SIL invite us to dinner. They announced they are having their first baby. I was so upset, angry, sad, jealous...you name it, I felt it! We learned recently that the baby has a heart abnormality. I can not begin to tell you the guilt I carry with me. I realized everyone is entitled to their "happy moment" and I will not take it away from them. I know life is not fair sometimes, but we have to make the best of the cards we were dealt!

On a happier note, happy October! Let's see those beautiful BFPs!


----------



## echo

Mamax3 said:


> Loro, and others, please try to put that nasty green monster of jealousy to bed. I know it's hard firsthand!!

Easier said than done. Everyone is entitled to their emotions, too. 


:hugs: I'm so sorry about your loss, that is awful. I hope you get your rainbow baby soon. :dust:


----------



## echo

.


----------



## Mamax3

Loro, and others, It was never my intention in the slightest to imply by my response that you should feel any sort of guilt for your feelings. If my post came across that way, I apologize. I was merely expressing how I was partucarly feeling and sharing my very personal experience. It is I who carry the guilt. And for that brief moment, it felt good to actually tell someone how I was feeling, as I harbor all my emotions inside. I apologize again if I insulted anyone.


----------



## echo

Mamax3 said:


> Loro, and others, It was never my intention in the slightest to imply by my response that you should feel any sort of guilt for your feelings. If my post came across that way, I apologize. I was merely expressing how I was partucarly feeling and sharing my very personal experience. It is I who carry the guilt. And for that brief moment, it felt good to actual tell someone how I was feeling, as I harbor all my emotions inside. I realized i must be preaching to the choir as we all have some sort of obstacle in our lives. I apologize again if I insulted anyone.

I had written 2 rather longer posts (rants, probably, actually) regarding just this, but edited them out because I decided I was being over emotional. We do all have our own obstacles in this business of making babies. 

It is good to tell someone how you are feeling, and not just bottle it up inside. I do not know miscarriage from personal experience, and so I do not know how you feel, nor would I assume to know. What I do know, is everyone needs support, in some form or another.

Its okay for you to have your own opinions, too. 

This forum is great, and full of support for all us ladies, on the good days and the bad. Sometimes all someone needs is to know they are not alone. More than jealousy, when others fall pregnant all around you, and the time continues to pass by, it is hopelessness and feeling all alone that dominate. That is what makes it hard to think of continuing. That is what makes it hard to go to baby showers. That is what makes it hard to see pregnant women (everywhere!). I know I don't speak for everyone, this is mainly personal experience, but here on BnB I am not alone. 

And I know you are not alone, either.

And there I go, ranting again. Jeez. Sorry.


----------



## Sunflower5678

Hi. This is my first time on the forums. It's great to hear I am not alone on this emotional roller coaster! I am 1dpo and I will test on 14 oct. Good luck to all!


----------



## tugAwug

Can I join? Just got my af so I'll be testing all the way at the end of the month, Oct. 30th. TTC just over 1 year now. Thanks.


----------



## Mamax3

Echo, don't feel sorry for your rant. 
Rant away! This is the place for your rants, as we all have an inkling of how you are feeling!


----------



## MrsMM24

:hi:Welcome all New Joiners!!!! GL FXD! _*You will notice that your name has been added to the front page...*_
:dust::dust:




:test: *ANNAIMI10, CHARLIEGIRL27, xEMMADx, LITTLEFISHYGG, NNE0813, and TRUEBLUEBABY*:test: Good Luck to you Hun! :dust:​

:bfp:*Optimistic1* CONGRATS!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months!!!:happydance:


*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign! FXD:dust:
I also wanted to say that these forums which I have been doing for over a year now, and we have been trying for over 3 years for our 2nd with 2 losses... was created to provide an enviornment where ladies can come and read, join, and feel like they have someone to talk to that is going through the same things that they are, at hopefully the same time. We all have experiences, some of them different, some of them the same, we all come from different parts of the world, have different relationships, and experience the same and different emotions. I wanted pure *PMA* in these threads, so that everyone, no matter there circumstance, feels welcome. So rants are *WELCOMED*, saddness is *WELCOMED*, happiness is *WELCOMED*, etc... I don't want those that look in this thread to feel discouraged by all of us that are trying to achieve the same end result.... arguing, puting each other down, saying things that at any given moment, any of us would take offense to as we are *all* fully pumped with hormones whether *BFP* or AF.... Let's all remember that we are here for *EACH OTHER*, through all the ups and downs of the journey. Although jealousy is a natural emotion and I am sure no matter what we say here, has been felt at one point in time by each of us, it is not the MAIN emotion in these threads... It's *CAMARADERIE*, a listening ear, a sharing voice, a cheer of congrats, a hug for comfort/sympathy. I have been doing this for a long time and am very familiar with a few of you and there are some that I plan to become familiar with and *PLENTY* that have gotten a *BFP* or have given *Birth *that still follow these threads because of the *PMA* and joy felt here. I hope you all understand my vision in starting these threads, and remain on them as long as it takes to achieve that *BFP!!!! *I am routing for you, 2 MCs, 1 DD, and hopeful Bun in the Oven and All!!! GL :dust::dust:


*CRYSTAL5483* I totally had the HSG in June... was sooo informative and the doc said that tubes are usually clearer for about 3 months after having it so GL, although I hope you get a BFP and don't need it!:dust:


*ECHO* that chart is looking GOOD Hun!:dust:


*LIZLOVELUST* GL at your appt Friday, soooo hoepful you get some good info and move forward to that BFP and understanding those crazy cycles!!:dust:


*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp* Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a free account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. :dust:



*My 34DPO SS:* yes, still counting down, 1st appt isn't until Oct. 8th and that is when it will ease our worry.... bbs sore on and off, nipples large and sore throughout the day, fatigue, bloating but not like last 2 weeks, nausea at night: no vomit, no af no cramping... stalk away on my chart ALL symptoms listed there... Temping every other day until my 1st appt...GL:dust:


Please look at *page 30* once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!


----------



## MrsMM24

As promised...... to help ease the stress.

You *MUST* keep in mind that this is based on a 28-30 day cycle. So if you _*know*_ that yours is shorter or longer, you have to tweak the numbers or days a little.... GL Ladies

*October!!!*


https://thomasgwyndunbar.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/conception2implantation.jpg?w=513&h=388

This is just an idea of the timing, give or take a day ladies!

This really only works/makes sense to look at if you *know* (based on temp drop or specific digi monitor) the exact Ovulation day.

*AFTER IMPLANTING* HCG does not build up enough to show on an HPT or Blood test for 2-3 days! Keep this in mind... Implantation can occur as late as 12DPO!


(Just to keep us in perspective... The thread moves quickly and everyone can't keep up as it does or are new to the thread and haven't read back. I think this will give some good motivation in the middle of the week!)

*Thanks DEBZIE*


----------



## kate87

Hi ladies.. i tested today at 14dpo (1st october) and got a darker positive line than i did at 11-12dpo so officially i got my bfp today because it was dark...(i did get come faint lines before then)

Carnt wait for october testers to test so i can get some bump buddies.

xx


----------



## River54

It has been over a year since we started TTC, so dp and I went and got a referral for a fs.

Hopefully, we won't need it at all, and we get that bfp this cycle! - I keep thinking/dreaming we'll be in the fs office with our first appt, and they'll do a test and come back saying we don't need them since it was positive...

I was soo nervous just going into a clinic to ask for a referral...weird eh?
I feel more relaxed now that things will get looked at if needed. Would so rather have a bfp before my bday this month though!


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS *KATE*!!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!!! :happydance:


----------



## River54

Congrats kate87!!!


----------



## Mamax3

Congrats Kate!!! Yay! :happydance:


River, my birthday is this month too!! Hope we all have a great month!


----------



## Firefly153

Hi ladies, Please can I join you in here. I'm due to test on the 10th.

Fingers crossed and good luck everyone


----------



## bbanner19

AF due on the 13th! Will probably test on the 9th and again when AF is due. Second cycle ttc with baby #1. Can I please be added?? We are keeping this a surprise for family and friends so I need people to lean on! Baby dust to all!


----------



## cassafrass

Hi girls I'm moving over from the Sept thread ... AF due Friday poas this.am bfn ... Feels like AF is on her way


----------



## jessthemess

Looking through the list of testers and there are 8 for today!!! Woohoo! Good luck and baby thoughts all your way!

There's 7th on 10/6 which is when I'm testing. So many! Go us!


----------



## lorojovanos

Hi girlies, 
I just wanted to pop in quick and say thank you to everyone for your kind words. 
I also want to clarify and say, although jealousy was and still is an emotion I am feeling, it does not mean I am also not elated for these women in my life. It is entirely possible to feel a wee bit of jealousy, yearning if you will, and wish no ill will towards these girls. 
Every woman, deserves to have their BFP, my "rant" was to just let off steam and say how hard of a pill it is to swallow to have 3 women, who I see weekly, announce something I so badly want also.


----------



## dragonfly26

Can I join? Will be testing 10/14!! Hoping everyone gets their :bfp:!! Sending lots of :dust:


----------



## DSemcho

Ughh... I'm wishing tomorrow morning was already here so I can get my temp and see if it went back up!!! >_<


----------



## Beautifullei2

I think I may be O'ing today :) :happydance: & if so It may push my testing day sooner!!! FXed cause I would <3 to get my :bfp: on my birthday :D


----------



## Juniper1450

Where are the other 4 testers?? Can't believe we have 3 BFP already! It's only the first of oct!!!! FX for the rest of the month!!!


----------



## luna_19

congrats kate! :)

loro I completely hear what you are saying. The only person in my life that is pregnant is my sil, it's their second ivf baby as she can't get pregnant on her own. When she told me I did have that momentary feeling in my stomach wishing it was me, there was nothing I could do to control it. We will be seeing them for the first time since the good news next weekend and despite the fact that I have promised myself I will not be at all jealous of someone who has had to go through so much to get to where she is I'm not sure how I will actually react when the time comes. It is totally natural to feel that way. I even find myself trying not to be jealous of all the preggie ladies I see in my day to day life (where did they all come from all of a sudden?), trying to remember that they probably had to come a long way to get where they are too.


----------



## Crystal5483

OPK is getting darker but not positive yet. Hoping for O by CD20


----------



## nne0813

AF is due today. BFN but no AF. Still waiting


----------



## Julesillini8

nne0813 said:


> AF is due today. BFN but no AF. Still waiting

 Hey no af is still promising. Hoping for some positive tests tomorrow!


----------



## Julesillini8

I ovulated 2days later than I thought so my testing will be pushed back two days to oct 8. Ugh I guess thats just two more days of waiting. Congrats to our first 3 bfps!


----------



## Julesillini8

lorojovanos said:


> Hi girlies,
> I just wanted to pop in quick and say thank you to everyone for your kind words.
> I also want to clarify and say, although jealousy was and still is an emotion I am feeling, it does not mean I am also not elated for these women in my life. It is entirely possible to feel a wee bit of jealousy, yearning if you will, and wish no ill will towards these girls.
> Every woman, deserves to have their BFP, my "rant" was to just let off steam and say how hard of a pill it is to swallow to have 3 women, who I see weekly, announce something I so badly want also.

 *hugs*. That's what this is for. So you can vent and express your feelings, and have lots of women to support you. Hang in there! :)


----------



## Stevi11

Well im out this month, af came yesterday :( but it was only my first cycle on clomid. On the the bright side it actaully made me ovulate, so it worked :)


----------



## luna_19

Stevi11 said:


> Well im out this month, af came yesterday :( but it was only my first cycle on clomid. On the the bright side it actaully made me ovulate, so it worked :)

:hugs:

great news that you O'ed though!


----------



## Mrs. 2010

I ovulated earlier so I am 4 dpo. So my testing date has changed to the 13th. Whoa!! I BD all four days!! These omega 3 6 and 9 has done wonders on my sugar and caffeine intake!

Congrats to the BFPers!!

Hugs to ya'll who the witch showed!!


----------



## lilyV

lizlovelust - yes, go to the doctor and have a talk. See where you get. It helps.

kate87 - congrats on your BFP, that's fanastic!


----------



## usamom

Hi ladies. I'm 8dpo/dpiui and due to test on Oct 07. I'd love to join you! My little brain is just fried from all the ss. Not much to report other than a "heavy" feeling down in my very very low abdomen area. It's something I experienced with my previous pregnancies so I am feeling optimistic. Trying to hold off on testing and threw away all of my Internet cheapies so I wouldn't be tempted.

Best of luck to all of you!


----------



## jenwantsababy

:wave: hi there! can i join too? i'm 33 and hubby is 34, currently on cycle #9 TTC our first child. i'm on cd 19 today, positive OPKs yesterday and today. expecting the end of this cycle to be around October 14, so will probably test the morning of the 12th.

thanks and baby dust to everyone! :flower:


----------



## hopeforbfp

Welcome to all the new comers. MrsMM I just wanted to thank you for saying such positive words and for doing these threads each month. I'm very sorry for your losses and I very much appreciate you continuing these threads even after your BFP. Congrats by the way. I'm not familiar with your threads but now that I am I guarentee I will be apart of them until my BFP.


----------



## echo

I can't wait to see what my temp is tomorrow! I like my chart this cycle. Had a wave of nausea today, and my breasts have become way more sore. Hope this is a good thing.

Good luck to all the testers!! FX'd!

Congrats, again, Kate!

:dust: to those about to O! (I think this really works, on a journal, we were all spreading dust--massive amounts--on her journal and it was her bfp cycle...coincidence, I think not)

:af:


----------



## ttcmummyof3

Hi ladies,
Today af is due but hasn't arrived yet... May I join in with you.


----------



## B Michaelson

I'm coming over from the Sept thread. Was so sure AF would show up today. A little crampy on and off but she's a no show. At times it feels like she's right there and other time not even close. Thinking with my low temps it can't be much longer. 

I hate not knowing my LP because it makes this 2ww suspenseful. I could end up waiting another 3 days for AF.


----------



## echo

Good luck ladies! B Michaelson, your chart looks good!


----------



## DSemcho

Soooooooooooo. I'm officially excited!!!!!! Day before yesterday my temp was 98.2, then yesterday it dipped down to 97.9. This morning it jumped back up to 98.5!! I think I got my implantation dip (no spotting though). I know this isn't a 100% on getting my BFP but I'm still a little excited. Taking my first test in 3 days but my official test date is supposed to be the 10th. I did get a dip last cycle but it didn't jump up to my highest temp yet the day after the dip. And it was on CD11 that I had the dip... YAY!


----------



## B Michaelson

Thanks Echo. My temp is not much off where it was last cycle when AF came but I'm new to charting so not really sure what to expect. I usually get AF by cd33 so will keep testing until something happens.

I have my moments of despair when I'm sure AF is coming then moments of hope in between. It seems 16 dpo is kinda late for a BFP doesn't it?

Either way, trying not to dwell or symptom spot because nothing I've had so far couldn't be explained by non-pg hormone changes. Trying and doing are two totally different things lol.

Here's hoping the next few days go well. 

FX and cheering for the group for a whole bunch of :bfp: this month!!!!


----------



## annaimi10

HI girls - I am out. AF came early! :( Now on CD 4 and have short cycles so if you can move me to testing (again!) on 25 October. Thanks and good luck to all :)


----------



## charlieworld

nne0813 said:


> AF is due today. BFN but no AF. Still waiting

Oh, Good luck nne0813! 
Also BFN here with AF due Weds........ (wish I could sleep until Friday.....)


----------



## charlieworld

ttcmummyof3 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Today af is due but hasn't arrived yet... May I join in with you.

Hi ttcmummy.
Fingers xed you'll get your BFP soon! Keep that witch away! 
:happydance:


----------



## charlieworld

Can anyone confirm, a temperature rise before AF is good?


----------



## DSemcho

Have ya'll seen the movie What To Expect When Your Expecting? Freaking hilarious...


----------



## echo

DSemcho, I've heard its funny, but I haven't seen it yet! BTW, congrats on the Key Spouse, you must feel so honored. Chart is still looking good. FX'd!


----------



## DSemcho

I've seen the movie several times but today I bawled... And for some reason I wanted to cry when I was in my car.. =/


----------



## Crystal5483

Sorry to those who the witch got early... Praying for those who are in their TWWs and to those who are waiting to O... :dust: ! 

Still no sign of O. Did get to BD last night with DH... hopefully we can BD again tonight and once a night until 2 days after O... we'll see who's too tired then lol Temp rose again today so I think I'll mentally discard the temp from two days ago as I know that the AC was blaring, and I was tossing and turning all night. Not sure I ever got 3 hours or more or sleep in a row, not sure I "slept" for more than 5 hours. And I had negative OPKs, too.


----------



## Mamax3

Feeling a little blue, I am 8dpo and had not one symptom. I am trying to justify to myself, perhaps I haven't noticed cause I have been busy. I will be 40 in 2 weeks (that diesnt help my mood either!!) Not looking good for us. But still holding out for our miracle.


----------



## echo

Mamax3 said:


> Feeling a little blue, I am 8dpo and had not one symptom. I am trying to justify to myself, perhaps I haven't noticed cause I have been busy. I will be 40 in 2 weeks (that diesnt help my mood either!!) Not looking good for us. But still holding out for our miracle.

No symptoms can be a good thing! Many women assume they are out and get their BFP!


----------



## luna_19

annaimi10 said:


> HI girls - I am out. AF came early! :( Now on CD 4 and have short cycles so if you can move me to testing (again!) on 25 October. Thanks and good luck to all :)

:hugs:


----------



## newbiePA

Hi ladies! I dont mean to thread crash, but I thought you guys might help me. I am fairly new to ttc. Im 3 months in. I got off bcp and have pcos so all of my symptoms could just be from that. major cramps, a car sick feeling for about 4 days, migraine, etc. I could have them anyway, but im 8dpo and had a STARK white BFN. Im pretty sure mother nature thinking that she really wanted me to know that it was negative THATS how white it was. I also am finding that I have a short LP. It seems to only be 10 days so far. Anyway to extend it? 

Other than that the tww is pretty much consuming 98% of my day with wondering if I'll get the BFP or BFN the next day. Its exhausting!! I cant get anything done!
Id love for you guys to keep me company :hugs:


----------



## tugAwug

Congratulations on your BFP Kate87!


----------



## Juniper1450

Hi ladies!! 7dpo today- cevix is SUPER high, can almost not reach it. If af was on her way wouldn't it be much lower???


----------



## DSemcho

At 7DPO doctor made me do a blood pregnancy test because of health issues.. I'm pretty sure it's gonna be a BFN but if it's positive imma s**t a brick.


----------



## Mrs. 2010

FX'D for u DShemco!!

As for me 5 days past ovulation temp has rise .1 degree every day. Does everyone get the temp dip around implantation?? So far my symptoms are cramping last night that's it. I am really nervous! My 15 month old needs someone to grow up with.

Tomorrow is my daughters 10th birthday!! Super excited!!


----------



## 2yearsandtryi

my af is due 9/10/12 so will be testing then.did a test today 5dpo n ofcourse bfn couldnt resist x


----------



## jessthemess

GL to our 10/2 testers! Super happy baby thoughts your way girlies!!!! <3


----------



## luna_19

newbiePA said:


> Hi ladies! I dont mean to thread crash, but I thought you guys might help me. I am fairly new to ttc. Im 3 months in. I got off bcp and have pcos so all of my symptoms could just be from that. major cramps, a car sick feeling for about 4 days, migraine, etc. I could have them anyway, but im 8dpo and had a STARK white BFN. Im pretty sure mother nature thinking that she really wanted me to know that it was negative THATS how white it was. I also am finding that I have a short LP. It seems to only be 10 days so far. Anyway to extend it?
> 
> Other than that the tww is pretty much consuming 98% of my day with wondering if I'll get the BFP or BFN the next day. Its exhausting!! I cant get anything done!
> Id love for you guys to keep me company :hugs:

Hi :)

8 dpo is way too early to test! Hopefully your symptoms are a good sign, if there's one thing I've learned on my ttc journey it's that if I want to have a symptom bad enough I will :dohh:

Do you chart? If you suspect a short lp I would recommend charting for a few cycles to confirm then talk to your doctor about it. You could also try taking b6 to lengthen it, Google should have the dose for you :)


----------



## jessthemess

luna_19 said:


> if there's one thing I've learned on my ttc journey it's that if I want to have a symptom bad enough I will :dohh:


OMG me too. So bad. I've decided now that I'm officially KTNP that I won't track any symptoms till I'm seeing that BFP! :wacko::winkwink:


----------



## Charliegirl27

Well AFM, af is late (only happens once a year!) but no BFP either :(


----------



## Crystal5483

newbiePA said:


> Hi ladies! I dont mean to thread crash, but I thought you guys might help me. I am fairly new to ttc. Im 3 months in. I got off bcp and have pcos so all of my symptoms could just be from that. major cramps, a car sick feeling for about 4 days, migraine, etc. I could have them anyway, but im 8dpo and had a STARK white BFN. Im pretty sure mother nature thinking that she really wanted me to know that it was negative THATS how white it was. I also am finding that I have a short LP. It seems to only be 10 days so far. Anyway to extend it?
> 
> Other than that the tww is pretty much consuming 98% of my day with wondering if I'll get the BFP or BFN the next day. Its exhausting!! I cant get anything done!
> Id love for you guys to keep me company :hugs:

I've had a 10day LP since my D&C in May! I purchased a Super B-Complex vitamin at the beginning of this cycle. I'll let you know if it helps at all unless I get my :bfp:!


----------



## MrsMM24

:hi:Welcome all New Joiners!!!! GL FXD! _*You will notice that your name has been added to the front page...*_
:dust::dust:




:test: *7ANDCOUNTING and TTCMUMMYOF3*:test: Good Luck to you Hun! :dust:​

:bfp:*KATE87* CONGRATS!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months!!!:happydance:


:book: Still waiting on some news Ladies, we are here for you either way... *CHARLIEGIRL27, xEMMADx, LITTLEFISHYGG, NNE0813, and TRUEBLUEBABY



**PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign! Hang in there *NNE0813*! FXD:dust:


:hugs: Sorry to hear that the :witch: flew in on that dreadful broom *STEVI11, ANNAIMI10*, your next cycle IS going to be the one!:dust:


*HOPEFORBFP* Thank you, I have loved doing these threads and being a part of every part of so m any ladies journey. We are taking this PG one day at a time, and God-willing, we have a sticky bean on board. I hope to do the threads through my pregnancy if the bean allows... GL :dust:


*DSEMCHO* GL Hun!:dust:


*CHARLIEWORLD* AF is different for each lady, temping/charting including, I for one have had cycles with a high temp and AF arrive midday, then lower temp next day. FXD, no :af: you are still in this!:dust:


*MAMAx3* I don't mind you taking a look at my chart or my journal. I kept track of any and every symptom from CD8 on. Didn't really have any, mybe a tingle in my bbs early. But even still now, they come and go.... GL :dust:


*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp* Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a free account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. :dust:



*My 35DPO SS:* yes, still counting down, 1st appt isn't until Oct. 8th and that is when it will ease our worry.... bbs sore on and off, nipples large and sore throughout the day, fatigue, bloating but not like last 2 weeks, nausea for like 10 mins but nothing like recently, period-like feelings in stomach, no af... stalk away on my chart ALL symptoms listed there... Temping every other day until my 1st appt...GL:dust:


Please look at *page 30* once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!


----------



## DBZ34

Mrs. 2010 said:


> FX'D for u DShemco!!
> 
> As for me 5 days past ovulation temp has rise .1 degree every day. Does everyone get the temp dip around implantation?? So far my symptoms are cramping last night that's it. I am really nervous! My 15 month old needs someone to grow up with.
> 
> Tomorrow is my daughters 10th birthday!! Super excited!!


Not everyone gets the temp dip at implantation and others have a mid-cycle temp dip every month without implantation. Every woman's body is different. So don't get discouraged if you don't see and implantation dip. It could still be your month! :)


----------



## charlieworld

Feeling horrid. Just did a test, wiped, saw a pink tinge, and yes a bfn. I have never been known for my patience but this is so off the scale torturous.


----------



## lorojovanos

Good afternoon girls!
So, my temps look like crap, I'm guessing with another low temp, FF will take away my CH's. Yesterday, I had nausea so bad and my nipples started to hurt, and today they really hurt. No spotting, just lots of lotiony CM. Which apparently, for me, means nothing. I have looked everywhere online for charts that look like mind, and there are some. I'm just thinking my body is tricking me yet again...


----------



## jessthemess

LOVE <3 the update post MrsMM24! Fabulous!

I'm holding out girlies, four more days here. :)

Congrats to the BFPs out there. GL to those still waiting like me. :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

hope every is doing well! I AM still waiting to O but I know its near.. This 7.5mg of femara has my ovaries churning like never before lol. I mentioned before I started taking goji berry & I love it!! I have so much energy & usually femara makes me exhausted. FXed for this month!


----------



## praying41more

Im new to all of this so please excuse me :) I am in the 2ww now and will be testing around the 15th, which is pretty cool because my 10 year wedding anniversary is on the 12th.


----------



## Sholi

Hi ladies, just got back from camping and the thread is really busy! I'm 10dpo and still have sore boobs. I've noticed that when i insert the progesterone pill in the morning, i can't seem to get it that far in, it's really weird. 

Anyway AF is due on Friday, so we'll see. I would like my bfp this month because it's my birthday this month, I'm terrified of the HSG and because i just do!!!!!

GL to all and masses and masses of :dust:


----------



## laurac1988

Hi ladies. ovulating today. Hoping for BfP xx


----------



## DSemcho

Getting slight cramps, maybe I'll get another temp drop in the morning? That would make for a fantabulous day!!


----------



## TrueBlueBABY

Finally tested today and BFN....will try again in a couple of days :-/...
AF due sunday


----------



## dragonfly26

Good luck to the ladies testing today!! I have my fx'd and sending :dust: for all us october testers. Congrats to those who got their BFP!! 

*Remember your not out till af shows, no symptoms doesnt mean anything*


----------



## gnome86

hi mrs m i know i prob not got chance in hell this month but im guesstimating myself to be day 23 so 9 dpo, pls can u put me down to test on the 6th october x


----------



## echo

gnome86 said:


> hi mrs m i know i prob not got chance in hell this month but im guesstimating myself to be day 23 so 9 dpo, pls can u put me down to test on the 6th october x

 Did you bd? Did you bd around o? If you did, then you are in! :hugs:


----------



## jessthemess

gnome86 said:


> pls can u put me down to test on the 6th october x

That's when I'm testing gnome86! GL!!! So much baby dust your way!:happydance:


----------



## gnome86

it really ent likely at all this month but just wanna pee on sticks n join back in with the comraderie of it lol x


----------



## DSemcho

J/W.... Anyone ever experience itchy nipples?


----------



## cassafrass

I did when I was pg with my son ... Lol I had to put body butter on them cause I would Itch so bad !


----------



## B Michaelson

No AF yet, but another huge temp drop this morning. Might as well say I'm out. Also thinking I'm going to miss the October thread being that my cycles are a little longer, unless I get an early BFP.

Maybe put me down for Oct 31 for now. Thx.


----------



## DBZ34

DSemcho said:


> J/W.... Anyone ever experience itchy nipples?

Yes. Usually closer to the end of my cycle. The first time I had itchy nipples was the month I was pg (but I mc'd). I've had them a couple of other times when my temps were high but BFN, so I attributed it to lots of progesterone bouncing around.

Hopefully, this is a great sign for you! Especially if you don't usually get it. :) Keep us updated!!


----------



## mah0113

hi, Im joining in. I had an early mc last month and am hoping to get a bfp this month :( af is due tomorrow [i think?] and we were ntnp this month so I am hoping we got lucky. 

after the early mc last month i swore i wouldnt take a pee test until I was atleast one week late but then I caved this month. 2 bfn so far. Last month I was bfn until I was about 3 days late, so will see what happens.


symptoms so far:
1. super thirsty [unreal amounts]
2. boobs starting to get sore
3. feel fluish

its totally opposite from last month, when i got my bfp. my boobs were REALLY sore beginning one wk before af was due, then they started feeling very heavy. i also had brown cm [small amts] the day after af was due that never went away or turned into a full fledged af [until my mc, that is]. so...it seems totally opposite this time around.


----------



## newbiePA

Crystal- Id love to know if the b-complex vitamins work. Please let me know:) 
Thats why I tested at 8...cause I feel like I dont even get a chance by the time AF is here.


----------



## newbiePA

luna_19 said:


> newbiePA said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I dont mean to thread crash, but I thought you guys might help me. I am fairly new to ttc. Im 3 months in. I got off bcp and have pcos so all of my symptoms could just be from that. major cramps, a car sick feeling for about 4 days, migraine, etc. I could have them anyway, but im 8dpo and had a STARK white BFN. Im pretty sure mother nature thinking that she really wanted me to know that it was negative THATS how white it was. I also am finding that I have a short LP. It seems to only be 10 days so far. Anyway to extend it?
> 
> Other than that the tww is pretty much consuming 98% of my day with wondering if I'll get the BFP or BFN the next day. Its exhausting!! I cant get anything done!
> Id love for you guys to keep me company :hugs:
> 
> Hi :)
> 
> 8 dpo is way too early to test! Hopefully your symptoms are a good sign, if there's one thing I've learned on my ttc journey it's that if I want to have a symptom bad enough I will :dohh:
> 
> Do you chart? If you suspect a short lp I would recommend charting for a few cycles to confirm then talk to your doctor about it. You could also try taking b6 to lengthen it, Google should have the dose for you :)Click to expand...

Thanks for the message! I know its early. I tell myself I wont and then I do! If Af is due by 10dpo, I feel like I dont stand a chance. Im absolutely going to look into the B6.

I do chart, but I use Ovu. this month it showed Ovulation dip, then steady rise. It held there for 6 days and then this morning I had a 2 full point dip. Is that bad? It seems like a big drop.


----------



## gnome86

9dpo today, honestly thought AF had come in early, felt damp n icky but when went to the toilet just have yups of white discharge, it isnt foul smelling/thrush like n i dont have any other symptoms of a prob so just wondering, as havent had it previously, is this good bad or not remotely relevant to ttc? 

thanks


----------



## gnome86

gnome86 said:


> 9dpo today, honestly thought AF had come in early, felt damp n icky but when went to the toilet just have yups of white discharge, it isnt foul smelling/thrush like n i dont have any other symptoms of a prob so just wondering, as havent had it previously, is this good bad or not remotely relevant to ttc?
> 
> thanks

and bizarrelytoday was the first night i didnt come home and plant myself infront of the fire, actually didnt even feel cold -does this all bode good for the fertility fairies or am i comin down with the lurgies lol


----------



## Stevi11

Hello,
I know that earlier i said i was out this month but bc i started early Can i now me added to the Oct. 28th day please?


----------



## Sholi

went to the loo for a wee and when i put my underwear back on i noticed it was cold and wet, had a look to see and i had blood! i wiped again and there was nothing there. called my husband, showed him my underwear and then wiped again and nothing. so weird. Maybe i nicked myself when i put in the progesterone pill this morning?? very strange


----------



## Juniper1450

7dpo- crampy- boobs sore and feel huge- cp is high- had brown cm (like 2 dots) and nothing since. And my pee is really cloudy- never seen that before!!! Thoughts??


----------



## TrueBlueBABY

gnome86 said:


> 9dpo today, honestly thought AF had come in early, felt damp n icky but when went to the toilet just have yups of white discharge, it isnt foul smelling/thrush like n i dont have any other symptoms of a prob so just wondering, as havent had it previously, is this good bad or not remotely relevant to ttc?
> 
> thanks

I am also 9dpo and had the same things this morning......phew....sounds promising i think ....at least i hope :thumbup:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

TrueBlueBABY said:


> gnome86 said:
> 
> 
> 9dpo today, honestly thought AF had come in early, felt damp n icky but when went to the toilet just have yups of white discharge, it isnt foul smelling/thrush like n i dont have any other symptoms of a prob so just wondering, as havent had it previously, is this good bad or not remotely relevant to ttc?
> 
> thanks
> 
> I am also 9dpo and had the same things this morning......phew....sounds promising i think ....at least i hope :thumbup:Click to expand...

Me too, 10dpo and for the past few days I have been feeling like AF is here, only to see tons of creamy white cm. Literally enough of it to be a on and off light flow day if it were to really be af. Fingers crossed it leads to bfps for the three of us!


----------



## luna_19

I think that's a great sign ladies! Good luck :)


----------



## laurac1988

Opk now negative over here. Guess in the morning I can count myself as 1dpo


----------



## Crystal5483

Juniper1450 said:


> 7dpo- crampy- boobs sore and feel huge- cp is high- had brown cm (like 2 dots) and nothing since. And my pee is really cloudy- never seen that before!!! Thoughts??

That sounds VERY promising! The cloudy urine thing was the real signal to me in March when I was briefly pregnant!


----------



## hopeforbfp

Hi Sholi, could I ask a couple questions about your progesterone supplements? I was convinced I was pregnant last month because I got a couple of very faint lines then later found out that the test I was using was a huge offender of false positives (though it could also have been a chemical). Anyway the second I thought I was pregnant I emailed my doctor and asked for progesterone supplements. She called some in for me but told me I was supposed to start them on cycle day 21. I never had an appointment or got to ask questions so maybe you could give me some information. Do you start yours on cycle day 21 and continue until AF or BFP? I stopped mine after a couple BFN's and AF didn't come till 3 days after I stopped. I wasn't sure if AF would come or just be really late if I continued using them.

Margo I have everything crossed for you. I will be soooo excited if this is your month. You deserve this so much.

AFM I came across a few left over internet cheapie ovulation sticks while I was unpacking a box. I figured I wouldn't ovulate until cd18 or 19 but I thought I'd take one yesterday morning(cd13) just for fun. It was super super light as expected. I took another this morning and it was so much darker, completely unexpected. I don't think it was quite a positive though. I was crampy today and took another after work. It was with diluted urine and it was almost as dark at this morning. I don't know if that means I missed my surge or not. I'll try again in the morning. I always thought the days I was really crampy was the day I ovulated but if I surged today then ovulation shouldn't happen for another day. Does cramping occur before the egg is released? I guess I will see what the temperatures say over the next couple days. Either way I think I am going to ovulate earlier than expected so that makes me happy.


----------



## Juniper1450

Thx crystal...I'm trying not to get too excited....don't know what I'll do if it's another bfn this month!!!! Argh!


----------



## nne0813

AF showed today. Put me down for the 28th.


----------



## lilyV

Lovetoteach86 said:


> TrueBlueBABY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gnome86 said:
> 
> 
> 9dpo today, honestly thought AF had come in early, felt damp n icky but when went to the toilet just have yups of white discharge, it isnt foul smelling/thrush like n i dont have any other symptoms of a prob so just wondering, as havent had it previously, is this good bad or not remotely relevant to ttc?
> 
> thanks
> 
> I am also 9dpo and had the same things this morning......phew....sounds promising i think ....at least i hope :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too, 10dpo and for the past few days I have been feeling like AF is here, only to see tons of creamy white cm. Literally enough of it to be a on and off light flow day if it were to really be af. Fingers crossed it leads to bfps for the three of us!Click to expand...

our charts are slightly comparable but you got the cm. GL to you!


----------



## echo

hopeforbfp said:


> Does cramping occur before the egg is released? I guess I will see what the temperatures say over the next couple days. Either way I think I am going to ovulate earlier than expected so that makes me happy.

I have ovulation cramps up to 4 days post-o, and a couple days leading up to, too. But some people only get it on o day. Just make sure your making these days count ;) FX'd!!


----------



## laurac1988

Bloody hell echo! How good does your chart look?!?


----------



## echo

Thanks! I'm praying it stays up tomorrow. (please please please)

:dust:


----------



## Cristeena

Hi everyone! Ill be testing Oct. 16 Good luck to all!!!! :hugs:


----------



## DSemcho

My nipps are itchy, plus slight cramping for the past couple of days. Nausea yesterday... Headache today. Extremely gassy (even DH commented on it lol). But patiently waiting. I'm not symptom spotting - these are just big ones I'm noticing.


----------



## Sholi

hopeforbfp said:


> Hi Sholi, could I ask a couple questions about your progesterone supplements? I was convinced I was pregnant last month because I got a couple of very faint lines then later found out that the test I was using was a huge offender of false positives (though it could also have been a chemical). Anyway the second I thought I was pregnant I emailed my doctor and asked for progesterone supplements. She called some in for me but told me I was supposed to start them on cycle day 21. I never had an appointment or got to ask questions so maybe you could give me some information. Do you start yours on cycle day 21 and continue until AF or BFP? I stopped mine after a couple BFN's and AF didn't come till 3 days after I stopped. I wasn't sure if AF would come or just be really late if I continued using them.
> 
> Margo I have everything crossed for you. I will be soooo excited if this is your month. You deserve this so much.
> 
> AFM I came across a few left over internet cheapie ovulation sticks while I was unpacking a box. I figured I wouldn't ovulate until cd18 or 19 but I thought I'd take one yesterday morning(cd13) just for fun. It was super super light as expected. I took another this morning and it was so much darker, completely unexpected. I don't think it was quite a positive though. I was crampy today and took another after work. It was with diluted urine and it was almost as dark at this morning. I don't know if that means I missed my surge or not. I'll try again in the morning. I always thought the days I was really crampy was the day I ovulated but if I surged today then ovulation shouldn't happen for another day. Does cramping occur before the egg is released? I guess I will see what the temperatures say over the next couple days. Either way I think I am going to ovulate earlier than expected so that makes me happy.

 I think you should speak to your doc to make sure. I take them on day 17 through to 26, vaginally in themorning and orally at night. It has to be after ovulation as proesterone can act as birth control before ovulation. Perhaps day 21 is right for you because you ovulate later? Please,make an appt and make sure.

AFM - what does everyone/anyone think of the random bleeding? I'm a bit spooked


----------



## DSemcho

Was it a lot or a little bit? And how much longer until AF?


----------



## charlieworld

Sholi said:


> went to the loo for a wee and when i put my underwear back on i noticed it was cold and wet, had a look to see and i had blood! i wiped again and there was nothing there. called my husband, showed him my underwear and then wiped again and nothing. so weird. Maybe i nicked myself when i put in the progesterone pill this morning?? very strange

Hi Sholi.
Are you only mid cycle? Might it be O bleed?

I am due today. BFN yesterday. Had a pinkish tinge to CM yesterday after lunchtime BD with OH. Probably rattled the period which is due.... Must try not to :cry: and focus on next month........


----------



## Crystal5483

Sholi I can't say for sure. I agree could be O bleed if you're near mid-cycle. If you near the end, then perhaps implantation bleed?

AFM- Temp is down a little bit today and I am noticing more EWCM this month. Can the B-Complex cause that? CD18 and just waiting to O. Sadly, DH and I were both exhausted last night so BDing did not take place. Typically I O CD20 or later but last month was CD17. Definitely BDing tonight. DH was funny... he said we should do it twice to make up for last night... men! haha


----------



## hopeforbfp

I agree could be implantation bleeding or you could be right and maybe scratch yourself with the progesterone. I bled the first time I used a soft cup so things must be sensitive in there. Thanks for the info. 

AFM- I'm kinda mad at DH right now but he doesn't know it yet. I was really looking forward to this mornings temps because of my cramping yesterday and he decides to come to bed at 3 in the morning. Of course it woke me up and my alarm goes off at 5:30. Ugh I don't know how much good sleep I got inbetween. My temp went from 96.8-97.2 so I'm pretty sure O happened yesterday but I don't know if I can trust it. Yes I know I need to be making all these days count but I've decided to do the every other day BD this month and stick to it so we did not BD yesterday. 

I'm feeling a little discouraged about my CM. I had to get a biopsy of my cervix in May after my last mc cause I had an abnormal pap. Since then I feel like I've had no EWCM at any point during my cycle. I don't know if this can be related or not but before the biopsy I had gobs of EWCM around O time. I used to have to run to the bathroom to wipe. The first cycle after I was dry as a bone and now we can get a little CM if we work really hard at it lol. Sorry for the TMI portion of my message. Have any of you ladies had a cervix biopsy and experienced problems with CM? I just know its hard to get pregnant with out fertile mucous so it bums me out a little.


----------



## TrueBlueBABY

Still BFN!!!
Even though it looks like a line trying to show. Hahaha
I have a great imagination. 

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/...2-84CE-67836D43C6EC-1143-0000007A2C30C1E1.jpg


----------



## lorojovanos

Good morning girls, cant wait to see all the updates today:)
My update is as follows- Temp was up today, but it's still at what it was around 3 dpo. Could just have low progesterone? I dont know. But if my period is coming, what is happening? Crazy dreams last night, BFN this morning, obviously and my nipples, still HURT! I'm super confused, but, I am emotionally 100x better:)


----------



## lebo1981

hi all can i please join in here i will be testing about the 15th if af doesnt show, good luck and baby dust to every one


----------



## cassafrass

Good morning ladies :)


----------



## pandaspot

I will be testing on the 16th :D


----------



## Charliegirl27

Well :witch: got me today 16dpiui :cry:
Looks like lap for me then try again before the year is out hopefully
Good luck to all still in x


----------



## FirstTry

TrueBlueBABY said:


> Still BFN!!!
> Even though it looks like a line trying to show. Hahaha
> I have a great imagination.
> 
> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/...2-84CE-67836D43C6EC-1143-0000007A2C30C1E1.jpg

I see the line!


----------



## TrueBlueBABY

FirstTry said:


> TrueBlueBABY said:
> 
> 
> Still BFN!!!
> Even though it looks like a line trying to show. Hahaha
> I have a great imagination.
> 
> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/...2-84CE-67836D43C6EC-1143-0000007A2C30C1E1.jpg
> 
> I see the line!Click to expand...

Really?! Girlllll don't get me excited. Lol


----------



## pandaspot

I can't see one sorry and I zoomed up real close on my phone :(


----------



## MrsMM24

:hi:Welcome all New Joiners!!!! GL FXD! _*You will notice that your name has been added to the front page...*_
:dust::dust:




:test: *MAH0113 *:test: Good Luck to you Hun! :dust:​

:book: Still waiting on some news Ladies, we are here for you either way... *xEMMADx, LITTLEFISHYGG, TRUEBLUEBABY, 7ANDCOUNTING and TTCMUMMYOF3...



**PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:


:hugs: Sorry to hear that the :witch: flew in on that dreadful broom *NNE0813 and CHARLIEGIRL27*, your next cycle IS going to be the one!:dust:


*TRUEBLUEBABY* GL Hun!:dust:


*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp* Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a free account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. :dust:



*My 36DPO SS:* yes, still counting down, 1st appt isn't until Oct. 8th (5 days to go..) and that is when it will ease our worry.... bbs sore on and off, nipples sensitive, *fatigue*, bloating but not like last 2 weeks, gas, nausea early AM, no af... stalk away on my chart ALL symptoms listed there...GL:dust:


Please look at *page 30* once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!


----------



## Sholi

it was a blood stain on my undies, it would maybe fill a panty liner. It was so quick, you would think I imagined it. It hasn't happened again. I spoke to the gynae this morning and they asked me to do a test which was BFN. 

I am 11dpo today and AF is due on Saturday. 

I thought that if i had nicked myself when inserting the pill, wouldn't have the blood come out mixed with the discharge of the pill when it melts. i don't know, i refuse to get my hopes up. I will continue to think that AF is coming on Saturday and then next week I'll have the hsg done and that's that. I can't cope with another month of heartache, so I'll just pretend that nothing has happened. I envy all of you for being able to get excited and symptom spot, but I can't handle the disappointment.

:dust: to all and thanks for listening (reading?) :winkwink:


----------



## Sholi

i'm sorry to be so negative ladies, i feel really guilty now. I'm just afraid of getting my hopes up and getting crushed.


----------



## cassafrass

:hugs: sholi


----------



## Lovetoteach86

lilyV said:


> Lovetoteach86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrueBlueBABY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gnome86 said:
> 
> 
> 9dpo today, honestly thought AF had come in early, felt damp n icky but when went to the toilet just have yups of white discharge, it isnt foul smelling/thrush like n i dont have any other symptoms of a prob so just wondering, as havent had it previously, is this good bad or not remotely relevant to ttc?
> 
> thanks
> 
> I am also 9dpo and had the same things this morning......phew....sounds promising i think ....at least i hope :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too, 10dpo and for the past few days I have been feeling like AF is here, only to see tons of creamy white cm. Literally enough of it to be a on and off light flow day if it were to really be af. Fingers crossed it leads to bfps for the three of us!Click to expand...
> 
> our charts are slightly comparable but you got the cm. GL to you!Click to expand...


Our charts are pretty close, we O'd on the same cycle day and we both BD'd two days before and the day of ovulation. Hopefully we both caught the egg and get our bfp this cycle. As for the cm, I have always had a lot of cm, but the two clomid cycles I have ovulated my cm seems to increase a lot after ovulation.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Hi, everyone!

I ovulated yesterday (as well as BD'd!), so I'm officially in the TWW now. I'll be testing on the 16th (14 dpo). Here's my chart if anyone's interested. :)


----------



## Mrs. 2010

Well my temp has went up .4 degrees and I am 6 dpo. I have added my chart so anyone can look at if they want too. Does it look promising?:wacko: 

Only symptoms I have is cramping since 4 dpo and I have been extremely dizzy, also I feel like I am staying dehydrated(spelling?) . Sorry TMI but I have had increase creamy cm since yesterday. Normally implantation happens aound 7 to 10dpo right? Can these be pre implantation symptoms? :coffee:

GL EVEYONE!!


----------



## River54

8dpo little SS: last couple days have been gassy and dull crampy, last night I had vivid dreams and today I did not want to get up at all, and kept falling asleep - as in I took my temp this morning and woke up with it beeping at me saying it was done...forgot my purse today for work, and feeling... irritable... nothing else really out of the ordinary though.

Bright side: coworker brought in double chocolate chip cookies to work :)

sooo hope we get a bfp this cycle!


----------



## DBZ34

12DPO today...I'm pretty sure AF will show up in these parts tomorrow. Sad. I'm trying to stay positive, but I'm also trying to keep it real. I guess we'll see, but with the decreasing temps and the rumbly belly, it's only a matter of time. Probably won't get to test until the end of the month...Can you change my day to the 31st, MrsMM?


----------



## echo

Mrs2012 and River, great charts!

I hope my temp goes back up tomorrow! Hopefully the dip today was because I was mouthbreathing. :(


----------



## echo

DBZ34 said:


> 12DPO today...I'm pretty sure AF will show up in these parts tomorrow. Sad. I'm trying to stay positive, but I'm also trying to keep it real. I guess we'll see, but with the decreasing temps and the rumbly belly, it's only a matter of time. Probably won't get to test until the end of the month...Can you change my day to the 31st, MrsMM?

:hugs:


----------



## DSemcho

Aww Sholi it's okay to be disappointed at a BFP... I've done that more than once.

AFM - Had some sharp cramps today - but I'm waiting to see some IB before I get excited. Testing in 2 days for my first test.


----------



## Beautifullei2

my ovaries feel like they are going to bust any second!


----------



## gnome86

AF not due for another 5 days but did clearblue n bfn today 
lol i am hopeless at waiting


----------



## jennyjane

ok well due to test tomorrow, not really been symptom i think each month so far ive felt everything ive wanted to feel if that makes sense, but in saying that no symptoms of upcoming af either which is slightly out of the ordinary for me when af is due i get symptoms 2 days before and as she is due tomorrow so im still hoping! i did succumb to testing however bfn both tues and today. fingers still crossed for tomorrow :) gl and dust to everyone this month :dust:


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: to those that the :witch: visited

sholi I totally understand where you are coming from, I've pretty much given up symptom spotting too :hugs:


----------



## lilyV

Lovetoteach86 said:


> lilyV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovetoteach86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrueBlueBABY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gnome86 said:
> 
> 
> 9dpo today, honestly thought AF had come in early, felt damp n icky but when went to the toilet just have yups of white discharge, it isnt foul smelling/thrush like n i dont have any other symptoms of a prob so just wondering, as havent had it previously, is this good bad or not remotely relevant to ttc?
> 
> thanks
> 
> I am also 9dpo and had the same things this morning......phew....sounds promising i think ....at least i hope :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too, 10dpo and for the past few days I have been feeling like AF is here, only to see tons of creamy white cm. Literally enough of it to be a on and off light flow day if it were to really be af. Fingers crossed it leads to bfps for the three of us!Click to expand...
> 
> our charts are slightly comparable but you got the cm. GL to you!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our charts are pretty close, we O'd on the same cycle day and we both BD'd two days before and the day of ovulation. Hopefully we both caught the egg and get our bfp this cycle. As for the cm, I have always had a lot of cm, but the two clomid cycles I have ovulated my cm seems to increase a lot after ovulation.Click to expand...

I've had less cm while on clomid. Don't recall anything special or significantly different either cycle. GL and FX to us both, seeing the cycle similarities is pretty neat


----------



## jthro24

Juniper1450 said:


> 7dpo- crampy- boobs sore and feel huge- cp is high- had brown cm (like 2 dots) and nothing since. And my pee is really cloudy- never seen that before!!! Thoughts??

I am in the exact same boat as you!! Hoping these symptoms are leading us up to our :bfp: FX'd for everyone!! =)


----------



## jthro24

:hi: Ladies,
Could I please be added to the list. Mark me down for testing on the 10th I am currently 7 dpo, ovulated on the 27th..hubby and I had :sex: 19th,22,23,25,26,27..think I wore him out :blush: We also implemented the soft cup this cycle (twice)..so I am really praying something comes of it. I have been having light cramps today, fatigue, hungry all the time! seriously snacking every 2 hours :wacko: creamy cm, and keep getting hot flashes.. This is our 2nd month ttc and if I can hold out I will be testing on the 10th.

Good luck to everyone and I have my fx'd for all of us. :hugs: 

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Juniper1450

Hi! Today sore boobs still 8dpo- creamy cm. no sign of brown cm since yesterday.....feeling kinda crampy- not sure if that's how I should describe it...just feel some action???

Trying not to get hopes up- I'm a crazy symptom spotter. Poas this morning BFN &#127868;


----------



## jthro24

Juniper1450 said:


> Hi! Today sore boobs still 8dpo- creamy cm. no sign of brown cm since yesterday.....feeling kinda crampy- not sure if that's how I should describe it...just feel some action???
> 
> Trying not to get hopes up- I'm a crazy symptom spotter. Poas this morning BFN &#127868;

Those symptoms sound soo great!! I have a feeling you could be getting your :bfp: very soon!! fx'd!!!!!! :hugs:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## B Michaelson

Ok change in plans. We are going to skip a cycle so I can get an MMR vaccine and I need 4 weeks after. With my estimated O for November date it will be late Nov or early Dec before I would be testing again.

I'm currently marked for Halloween.


----------



## jthro24

B Michaelson said:


> Ok change in plans. We are going to skip a cycle so I can get an MMR vaccine and I need 4 weeks after. With my estimated O for November date it will be late Nov or early Dec before I would be testing again.
> 
> I'm currently marked for Halloween.

it could be a :xmas16: bean for you!!! Good luck with everything and we will see you when you get back. TAKE CARE!! =)


----------



## B Michaelson

jthro24 said:


> B Michaelson said:
> 
> 
> Ok change in plans. We are going to skip a cycle so I can get an MMR vaccine and I need 4 weeks after. With my estimated O for November date it will be late Nov or early Dec before I would be testing again.
> 
> I'm currently marked for Halloween.
> 
> it could be a :xmas16: bean for you!!! Good luck with everything and we will see you when you get back. TAKE CARE!! =)Click to expand...

That would be SUPER cool!


----------



## hopeforbfp

I had to get another MMR vaccine shortly after we started TTC. It was so hard for me to wait that month. I wish you lots of luck!


----------



## Logan's Mum

Hello, hope I can join in :flower:

I am NTNP #2, this is my first cycle. I dont chart or anything, all I know is that I am around 3-4 days late for AF. I have loads of symptoms; nausea in morning and late afternoon, sore/tingling boobies which I am sure are getting bigger, bigger nipples too :blush:, and really bloated. Thought I had over-indulged on holiday but not that much :haha: I feel tired too/light headed when I move around fast etc. 

I really want to test but worried it might be a chemical (I had one in Jan and was a bit :cry:) So I dont want to test early just in case. But the wait is awful! Is there anyone else in the same boat? or could offer some advice on when best to test so I know bean is a sticky and will be hanging round for a bit longer? :flower:


----------



## Sholi

Logan's Mum said:


> Hello, hope I can join in :flower:
> 
> I am NTNP #2, this is my first cycle. I dont chart or anything, all I know is that I am around 3-4 days late for AF. I have loads of symptoms; nausea in morning and late afternoon, sore/tingling boobies which I am sure are getting bigger, bigger nipples too :blush:, and really bloated. Thought I had over-indulged on holiday but not that much :haha: I feel tired too/light headed when I move around fast etc.
> 
> I really want to test but worried it might be a chemical (I had one in Jan and was a bit :cry:) So I dont want to test early just in case. But the wait is awful! Is there anyone else in the same boat? or could offer some advice on when best to test so I know bean is a sticky and will be hanging round for a bit longer? :flower:

I know it's scary but 3/4 days late is a good time to test. Good luck :hugs:


----------



## DSemcho

Last night I had a lot of nausea, still having small cramps here and there today. Today is 9DPO for me, which means in 24 hours I'll be taking my first test! And today is also day 3 that my temp has been at 98.4. 4 more high temps and I'm going to be uber happy. Boobs are the slightest bit sore - last two or three cycles they hurt a lot at this point.


----------



## charlieworld

Hi ladies,

I would love some advice please :winkwink:

Just noticed VERY blue vein on inside quarter of both areolas. Normally can't see veins there (only on main part of breast). :shrug::shrug:

Could this be a sign? :happydance:Or could it equally be impending AF?:witch:

Thank you


----------



## DSemcho

I've seen ladies say it's a sign and I've seen ladies with them and still get AF-but I've never experienced them either way myself.


----------



## echo

DSemcho said:


> Last night I had a lot of nausea, still having small cramps here and there today. Today is 9DPO for me, which means in 24 hours I'll be taking my first test! And today is also day 3 that my temp has been at 98.4. 4 more high temps and I'm going to be uber happy. Boobs are the slightest bit sore - last two or three cycles they hurt a lot at this point.

GL!


----------



## Crystal5483

charlieworld said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I would love some advice please :winkwink:
> 
> Just noticed VERY blue vein on inside quarter of both areolas. Normally can't see veins there (only on main part of breast). :shrug::shrug:
> 
> Could this be a sign? :happydance:Or could it equally be impending AF?:witch:
> 
> Thank you

That was one of my noticeable "features" during my brief pregnancy in March!


----------



## Crystal5483

Got my first POS OPK this morning... confirmed on a digi...

Sadly we haven't officially BDed in since Monday night... (DH tried last night but was exhausted and could not "finish" the job! :cry:)

Hoping that if I can get him to bed tonight and tomorrow and every day until the positive turns negative that we'll still have a chance.


----------



## echo

Crystal5483 said:


> Got my first POS OPK this morning... confirmed on a digi...
> 
> Sadly we haven't officially BDed in since Monday night... (DH tried last night but was exhausted and could not "finish" the job! :cry:)
> 
> Hoping that if I can get him to bed tonight and tomorrow and every day until the positive turns negative that we'll still have a chance.

:hugs: 
I've been there. More than once. This cycle, my hubby was so tired (and I was ovulating, damn it!) he was passed out before I even came home from work, so a couple times, I, um, provoked him in the middle of the night. :blush:

:dust: Good luck!


----------



## DSemcho

echo said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Last night I had a lot of nausea, still having small cramps here and there today. Today is 9DPO for me, which means in 24 hours I'll be taking my first test! And today is also day 3 that my temp has been at 98.4. 4 more high temps and I'm going to be uber happy. Boobs are the slightest bit sore - last two or three cycles they hurt a lot at this point.
> 
> GL!Click to expand...

I'm excited because of the temp thing because last cycle I didn't go higher than 97.8 so that's about .6 higher total. And this time I got the nausea later in my post O period so maybe that's good.



Crystal5483 said:


> Got my first POS OPK this morning... confirmed on a digi...
> 
> Sadly we haven't officially BDed in since Monday night... (DH tried last night but was exhausted and could not "finish" the job! :cry:)
> 
> Hoping that if I can get him to bed tonight and tomorrow and every day until the positive turns negative that we'll still have a chance.

Get to :sex:ing! But make sure your the pink one - don't want to be doing all the work. Especially if it works because you'll be doing all the work for 9 months.


----------



## Crystal5483

Thanks ladies. I'm off to work in a few and DH started work at 4am... 

I earned an hour off coupon last month at work so I'm hoping to use it today and then get a quickie in the bathroom (only door that locks and our daughter is almost 6!) and then lay down on the couch for a few to watch TV with her and then maybe a 2AM booty call (lol) before he heads off to work in the morning!

Here's hoping we're still in. I've had up to three positives in a row before. FXed!!!


----------



## hopeforbfp

Good luck Crystal. You're definitely not out yet. Oh and Margo I saw your temp this morning. It's looking sooo good:). My temp went up again to. I don't have crosshairs yet but I'm officially in the TWW. I think for the first time ever I actually Od on cd14. Ill probably move my test date up buy ill wait for crosshairs. I always have a couple random higher temps in the beginning of the month so FF will probably put my O day one day later than I suspect.


----------



## charlieworld

echo said:


> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> Got my first POS OPK this morning... confirmed on a digi...
> 
> Sadly we haven't officially BDed in since Monday night... (DH tried last night but was exhausted and could not "finish" the job! :cry:)
> 
> Hoping that if I can get him to bed tonight and tomorrow and every day until the positive turns negative that we'll still have a chance.
> 
> :hugs:
> I've been there. More than once. This cycle, my hubby was so tired (and I was ovulating, damn it!) he was passed out before I even came home from work, so a couple times, I, um, provoked him in the middle of the night. :blush:
> 
> :dust: Good luck!Click to expand...

Ha ha, the midnight attack! Always works for me (He's too sleepy to protest!)
Good luck Crystal.


----------



## lorojovanos

Hahahaha, I love that you said, "make sure you're the pink one!" Lol It seems when it's necessary to be intimate, my hubby tends to wear the pink panties!
DSEMCHO and ECHO- Charts are looking nice girls:)
AFM- I think it's safe to say I actually didn't "O." Just as I kind if expected all along:( So, I cannot remember if I have any Provera left at the pharmacy, but I'll be calling to see. If I do, I'll be picking it up to start another cycle. This one has just been bonkers...


----------



## echo

lorojovanos said:


> Hahahaha, I love that you said, "make sure you're the pink one!" Lol It seems when it's necessary to be intimate, my hubby tends to wear the pink panties!
> DSEMCHO and ECHO- Charts are looking nice girls:)
> AFM- I think it's safe to say I actually didn't "O." Just as I kind if expected all along:( So, I cannot remember if I have any Provera left at the pharmacy, but I'll be calling to see. If I do, I'll be picking it up to start another cycle. This one has just been bonkers...

:hugs:


----------



## cassafrass

B Michaelson said:


> Ok change in plans. We are going to skip a cycle so I can get an MMR vaccine and I need 4 weeks after. With my estimated O for November date it will be late Nov or early Dec before I would be testing again.
> 
> I'm currently marked for Halloween.

Good luck and see ya when you come back !


----------



## Mamax3

BFN @ 10dpo. I will test again @ 12dpo.
Still holding out hope


----------



## DSemcho

lorojovanos said:


> Hahahaha, I love that you said, "make sure you're the pink one!" Lol It seems when it's necessary to be intimate, my hubby tends to wear the pink panties!
> DSEMCHO and ECHO- Charts are looking nice girls:)
> AFM- I think it's safe to say I actually didn't "O." Just as I kind if expected all along:( So, I cannot remember if I have any Provera left at the pharmacy, but I'll be calling to see. If I do, I'll be picking it up to start another cycle. This one has just been bonkers...

Aww loro! I hope things look up for you :(


----------



## cassafrass

DSemcho said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> Hahahaha, I love that you said, "make sure you're the pink one!" Lol It seems when it's necessary to be intimate, my hubby tends to wear the pink panties!
> DSEMCHO and ECHO- Charts are looking nice girls:)
> AFM- I think it's safe to say I actually didn't "O." Just as I kind if expected all along:( So, I cannot remember if I have any Provera left at the pharmacy, but I'll be calling to see. If I do, I'll be picking it up to start another cycle. This one has just been bonkers...
> 
> Aww loro! I hope things look up for you :(Click to expand...

I hope it calms down and get regular for you :hugs:


----------



## Juniper1450

Caved in and tested today :bfn:

9dpo- think I'm out as I just am not feeling it :(


----------



## DSemcho

Juniper1450 said:


> Caved in and tested today :bfn:
> 
> 9dpo- think I'm out as I just am not feeling it :(


I'm not feeling it either - just getting my hopes up lol. >_< and I promised I wouldn't. BUT maybe because you're not feeling it means it happened? Do you normally feel 'it'?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

My temps are not looking good, it doesn't even look like I will have my normal 15-16 day lp either. I guess I will get af before my monday testing date, or I will get my bfp when I test...


----------



## PrayingLady

Lovetoteach86 said:


> My temps are not looking good, it doesn't even look like I will have my normal 15-16 day lp either. I guess I will get af before my monday testing date, or I will get my bfp when I test...

How long are your cycles?


----------



## kimmik2344

:shrug:Ugghh! I don't even know where to start. I am new to BabyandBump so I am learning how this all works. 

I am super nervous and HATE the 2WW:wacko: I am a newlywed (April 2012) and I am trying for my first. 10dpo and have been tracking every single day since I ovulated. I have been super anal, jutting down every single symptom so I may seem crazy.

Have only my left tube and both ovaries. Got AF on 9/10 (day after bday), mydays app says that I ovulated on 9/24. AF due to arrive on 10/7. 

10dpo today - woke up with heart racing, hard to sleep that night, nausea, hightened sense of smell, crampy, took hpt with very little 2mu and swore saw faint positive using CB. linea negra looks darker, lower back pain, can't button pants, boobs still hurt, bmt still elevated.

9dpo- noticed dark marks coming on face and arms (blotchy as caramel colored skin), tiny red veins on face, tons of creamish watery discharge, soooo sleepy, lower back pain, headaches. temp back above 99

8dpo- crampy, nausea, bm twice, crampy legs especially at night, chest hurts everywhere, tiny white bumps on areola and areola spread larger, headache, first notice linea negra very faint (never saw that line before). temp dip

6-7dpo - feel extremely weak, constipated (tmi), cervix soft but firm, skin very oily, cramping especially on right side, lower back pain, round ligament pain

I PRAY THAT I AM PREGNANT! We had so many false alarms since I had my surgery from the hormone changes. They gave me such low chances due to having some blockage but I was able to clear it up naturally but I quit smoking and taking Prenatal Plus Vitamins with 800mcg of folic acid and omega3's. 

AHHHH I feel like screaming. I am trying to wait but I am so ready to test everyday until AF comes so using this forum to help keep me sane. Sending lots of Baby Dust to all of you but just to appease me, Does it sound like I am?:shrug:


----------



## kimmik2344

Mamax3 said:


> BFN @ 10dpo. I will test again @ 12dpo.
> Still holding out hope

In the same position and I am def trying to hold out but it is so hard! I swear I saw a faint BFP but didn't have time to break it apart and check lol. GL to you! Hopefully this is our time! I am trying to stay positive!


----------



## fairymommy

kimmik2344 said:


> :shrug:Ugghh! I don't even know where to start. I am new to BabyandBump so I am learning how this all works.
> 
> I am super nervous and HATE the 2WW:wacko: I am a newlywed (April 2012) and I am trying for my first. 10dpo and have been tracking every single day since I ovulated. I have been super anal, jutting down every single symptom so I may seem crazy.
> 
> Have only my left tube and both ovaries. Got AF on 9/10 (day after bday), mydays app says that I ovulated on 9/24. AF due to arrive on 10/7.
> 
> 10dpo today - woke up with heart racing, hard to sleep that night, nausea, hightened sense of smell, crampy, took hpt with very little 2mu and swore saw faint positive using CB. linea negra looks darker, lower back pain, can't button pants, boobs still hurt, bmt still elevated.
> 
> 9dpo- noticed dark marks coming on face and arms (blotchy as caramel colored skin), tiny red veins on face, tons of creamish watery discharge, soooo sleepy, lower back pain, headaches. temp back above 99
> 
> 8dpo- crampy, nausea, bm twice, crampy legs especially at night, chest hurts everywhere, tiny white bumps on areola and areola spread larger, headache, first notice linea negra very faint (never saw that line before). temp dip
> 
> 6-7dpo - feel extremely weak, constipated (tmi), cervix soft but firm, skin very oily, cramping especially on right side, lower back pain, round ligament pain
> 
> I PRAY THAT I AM PREGNANT! We had so many false alarms since I had my surgery from the hormone changes. They gave me such low chances due to having some blockage but I was able to clear it up naturally but I quit smoking and taking Prenatal Plus Vitamins with 800mcg of folic acid and omega3's.
> 
> AHHHH I feel like screaming. I am trying to wait but I am so ready to test everyday until AF comes so using this forum to help keep me sane. Sending lots of Baby Dust to all of you but just to appease me, Does it sound like I am?:shrug:

Hey! I am also new here and super frustrated. I am 11dpo today and tested with FMU and saw a really really faint line ( my husband confirmed it too ) but read later on internet that it could also be evaporation line!! :cry:
This is my first try for #1 but I am very impatient. I will test again after a few hours. I am holding my pee for it:wacko: but I really want to know.
And I really hope that you are pregnant too!!! :thumbup: I'll update shortly and looking forward for bfp for all us ladies around here!!!:happydance:


----------



## DSemcho

If it's a blue test then it can be an evap line. Try to get the tests with red ink instead :) I got some Wondfo Dip Strips online for pretty cheap :)


----------



## fairymommy

All the best!! Tomorrow is 12dpo for me too


----------



## kimmik2344

DSemcho said:


> If it's a blue test then it can be an evap line. Try to get the tests with red ink instead :) I got some Wondfo Dip Strips online for pretty cheap :)

I got one left and it is FR so I will try that tomorrow morning! I did hear that about the blue test as you can see parallel lines to the neg sympol but I swore I saw a perpendicular blue line! I kept holding it up to the light to see again but yet just my paranoia. Those blue tests are killers! GL to you!


----------



## kimmik2344

fairymommy said:


> All the best!! Tomorrow is 12dpo for me too

GL! The wait is a killer!


----------



## jessthemess

Juniper1450/DSemcho, I'm right there with you girlies!

Just not feeling like anythings happening down there! I'm keeping positive and plan to test in the hopes my first cycle TTC was lucky and successful. But I just think I'd know if I was pg and it doesnt feel like it.


----------



## fairymommy

DSemcho said:


> If it's a blue test then it can be an evap line. Try to get the tests with red ink instead :) I got some Wondfo Dip Strips online for pretty cheap :)

ignore my 12 dpo post it was for someone else and
my test was pink ink one. I have already told my mom.:telephone: I really don't want to take it back ... she will be ..... devastated :devil:
I guess I have to wait now!


----------



## MrsMM24

:hi:Welcome all New Joiners!!!! GL FXD! _*You will notice that your name has been added to the front page...*_:dust::dust:




:test: *JENNYJANE, MAMAx3, and MISSAMANDA *:test: Good Luck to you Hun! :dust:​

:book: Still waiting on some news Ladies, we are here for you either way... *xEMMADx, LITTLEFISHYGG, TRUEBLUEBABY, 7ANDCOUNTING, TTCMUMMYOF3, and MAH0113...



**PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:


:hugs: Sorry to hear that the :witch: flew in on that dreadful broom *on any ladies*, your next cycle IS going to be the one!:dust:


*MAMAx3* GL Hun! 10DPO is still VERY early, check out the page where I posted on the egg on pg30:dust:


*CRYSTAL5483* tonight is still in the chase Hun, I think your plans sound good and perfect for timing! :dust:


*B MICHAELSON* See you in the Nov or Dec threads Hun!:dust:


*FAIRYMOMMY* GL to you Hun! I hope that this is the start of your BFP... Keep in mind that it takes days for the HCG to build so sometimes the line you saw earlier won't appear after you have held it because it becomes diluted. I hope this is the start!!! YAY!:dust:


*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp* Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a free account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. :dust:



*My 37DPO SS:* yes, still counting down, 1st appt isn't until Oct. 8th (*4* days to go..) and that is when it will ease our worry.... bbs sore on and off, *fatigue*, bloating but not like last 2 weeks, gas, nausea early AM, no af... stalk away on my chart ALL symptoms listed there...GL:dust:


Please look at *page 30* once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!


----------



## kimmik2344

Reply to FairMommy

Atleast your hubby helped! Mines have been disappointed before so I don't really get into my symptoms with him even though he has pointed out that my mood swings and crying have been intense lately. I will just surprise him gift wrapped if it is BFP and I hope you get yours! I am at work and want to run to the store and get another test to do it at work but that does sound like I am losing it. I wish you luck! Update me!


----------



## Juniper1450

I'm trying for my first so I don't know if I normally feel it or not. My back is killing me lower right...for about 5 days now.....


----------



## Photogmommy

Any of you O'ing around the 14th?


----------



## kimmik2344

Juniper1450 said:


> I'm trying for my first so I don't know if I normally feel it or not. My back is killing me lower right...for about 5 days now.....

Mines has been as well. I feel uncomfortable no matter what position I am in. My negative thinking is telling me that it is from these darn seats at work but my symptoms are telling me preggers! I don't know which to follow! My mom and friend are both telling me to take FR but I don't want to see that BFN


----------



## jennyjane

testing in the morning. but still no af signs :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

hey ladies, 
So I think this cycle is a bust. Last night I had the worst ovulation pain for 3 hours followed by light pink bleeding that is still happening. I called my FS & he wants me to go in this afternoon so hopefully he doesnt break a ton of bad news to me. I am feeling a bit overwhelmed & discouraged :cry:


----------



## kimmik2344

Beautifullei2 said:


> hey ladies,
> So I think this cycle is a bust. Last night I had the worst ovulation pain for 3 hours followed by light pink bleeding that is still happening. I called my FS & he wants me to go in this afternoon so hopefully he doesnt break a ton of bad news to me. I am feeling a bit overwhelmed & discouraged :cry:


Don't be sad! Until you see him think positive!


----------



## echo

Beautifullei2 said:


> hey ladies,
> So I think this cycle is a bust. Last night I had the worst ovulation pain for 3 hours followed by light pink bleeding that is still happening. I called my FS & he wants me to go in this afternoon so hopefully he doesnt break a ton of bad news to me. I am feeling a bit overwhelmed & discouraged :cry:

What kind of bad news? Isn't ovulation bleeding normal sometimes? I hope everything is okay!


----------



## Beautifullei2

echo said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies,
> So I think this cycle is a bust. Last night I had the worst ovulation pain for 3 hours followed by light pink bleeding that is still happening. I called my FS & he wants me to go in this afternoon so hopefully he doesnt break a ton of bad news to me. I am feeling a bit overwhelmed & discouraged :cry:
> 
> What kind of bad news? Isn't ovulation bleeding normal sometimes? I hope everything is okay!Click to expand...


I have had spotting but it only lasted 30 minutes in the past. NEVER has it lasted 2 days with unbearable aches. Then last night I had a chunk of something come out & it really freaked me out. Im just so unsure what to think about it & I tried googling & not much is coming up. When I called my FS he just said to come in & didn't say anything other than that so my mind is getting the best of me.


----------



## usamom

Beautifullei2 said:


> hey ladies,
> So I think this cycle is a bust. Last night I had the worst ovulation pain for 3 hours followed by light pink bleeding that is still happening. I called my FS & he wants me to go in this afternoon so hopefully he doesnt break a ton of bad news to me. I am feeling a bit overwhelmed & discouraged :cry:

Sending you lots of positive thoughts!! :hugs:


----------



## lorojovanos

Good luck BEAUTIFUL:)


----------



## dragonfly26

Beautifullei2 said:


> echo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies,
> So I think this cycle is a bust. Last night I had the worst ovulation pain for 3 hours followed by light pink bleeding that is still happening. I called my FS & he wants me to go in this afternoon so hopefully he doesnt break a ton of bad news to me. I am feeling a bit overwhelmed & discouraged :cry:
> 
> What kind of bad news? Isn't ovulation bleeding normal sometimes? I hope everything is okay!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have had spotting but it only lasted 30 minutes in the past. NEVER has it lasted 2 days with unbearable aches. Then last night I had a chunk of something come out & it really freaked me out. Im just so unsure what to think about it & I tried googling & not much is coming up. When I called my FS he just said to come in & didn't say anything other than that so my mind is getting the best of me.Click to expand...

Good Luck today! Sending positive thoughts!


----------



## lorojovanos

Hi Girlies, 
So I called the pharmacy, and I asked them to get some Provera ready for me which she said I have 2 cycles left of that, so she will get them both ready for me. Then she asked if I wanted the Clomid too? WTH? I did not know, that I had one cycle left! That's crazy. So I'm def going to start the Provera today. I think it's safe to say I'm not pregnant, and if by chance I was to be, the FS said Provera will not enduce a miscarriage. So I'm feeling a bit more positive to end this cycle, and have another shot at the Clomid:)


----------



## echo

dragonfly26 said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> echo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies,
> So I think this cycle is a bust. Last night I had the worst ovulation pain for 3 hours followed by light pink bleeding that is still happening. I called my FS & he wants me to go in this afternoon so hopefully he doesnt break a ton of bad news to me. I am feeling a bit overwhelmed & discouraged :cry:
> 
> What kind of bad news? Isn't ovulation bleeding normal sometimes? I hope everything is okay!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have had spotting but it only lasted 30 minutes in the past. NEVER has it lasted 2 days with unbearable aches. Then last night I had a chunk of something come out & it really freaked me out. Im just so unsure what to think about it & I tried googling & not much is coming up. When I called my FS he just said to come in & didn't say anything other than that so my mind is getting the best of me.Click to expand...
> 
> Good Luck today! Sending positive thoughts!Click to expand...

Yes, Good Luck! I hope everything is okay!

:hugs:


----------



## Beautifullei2

thanks ladies! Hopefully all of you alls positive vibes has a great turn out. I go to the FS in about 3 hours so I will make sure & update you all.


----------



## jthro24

Beautifullei2 said:


> hey ladies,
> So I think this cycle is a bust. Last night I had the worst ovulation pain for 3 hours followed by light pink bleeding that is still happening. I called my FS & he wants me to go in this afternoon so hopefully he doesnt break a ton of bad news to me. I am feeling a bit overwhelmed & discouraged :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Keep positive love...sending you all good thoughts:hugs::hugs:


----------



## gnome86

good luck beautifullei2 xxx

i dont think i got cat in hells chance at all. Awful pain in my left ovary again. go back for me next internal u/s scan on 19th. That will be 6 weeks after last one. when i went last time was few days before AF due. This time will be the week after so like 2nd week of cycle -this should show if im gearing up right for ov next time is that right? really strange as well sorry to be gross but in the run up to AF i am always thinking i have internal haemrroids -dont know if this is a totally dumb question so sorry lol but is it poss i could have endo somewhere that is swelling up for AF and causing this? there history of it in my family?


----------



## 7andcounting

I never tested on 10/2, i was having some problems with my sister in law and needed to get those worked out, everything is back to normal at my house and no sister in law in sight, still no af but due either today or by 10/8 prolly going to hold out since its only 4 days. my cp is high soft and open which is weird since im 12 dpo. no sign of af, FX for BFPs


----------



## tugAwug

Photogmommy said:


> Any of you O'ing around the 14th?

According to the MyDays App, I'm supposed to O' on the 15th.


----------



## Stevi11

Photogmommy said:


> Any of you O'ing around the 14th?

I am suppose to O on the 14th. I start my second round of clomid today and have a U/S on the 12th swith a trigger shot as long as it all goes well.


----------



## Sholi

12dpo, my boobs are no longer sore and i finished the progesterone today. AF should join me shortly. 

GL ladies, tons of :dust:


----------



## Crystal5483

GL Beautifullei!


----------



## TrueBlueBABY

Hello ladies....I haven't tested again....but i'm still having cramps..i still run to the bathroom because it feels like my af.....i dunno..help


----------



## Beautifullei2

Just got done with my appt & all.is well. My FS said everything looked great & my lineing is perfect. He said the bleeding could be from my strong O & all my BDing but its nothing to worry about. he also said I O'ed two mature eggs on myr right side & there was alot of fluid that spilled out which was also causing my pain. He then smiled before he walked out 
& said not to worry but chances of twins are their :happydance:


----------



## Crystal5483

Woohoo!!! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Charisse28

My Birthday is October 8th! Good Luck to all ladies testing this month! I will be back in on the November thread to test! CONGRATS to MRS.MM24!!!!


----------



## lilyV

*charlieworld *- that's exactly what I have. I don't recall getting this before and definitely not seeing the blue veins stick around for so long... GL

*lorojovanos *- I'm sorry you haven't O'd yet. My gf didn't O for four months and then she got preggo. Didn't even know it. Went in for fertility monitoring and they told her she was 3 months preggo. GL to you. And good thing you got an extra Rx for clomid!!! 

*fairymommy *- GL, hon!

*Beautifullei2 *- Glad things went well w the FS and everything's on the up and up with you


----------



## PrayingLady

af just got me.. :( Cramping and spotting :cry:

I hate that witch.


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Hi ladies!!!! I really want to join in on the testing. I am trying for baby #4. My last baby is 6 months old and this will be last baby. I am going to start testing on the 10th, I will be about 5 to 6 doo. I am addicted to testing and love the rush of it. I have always got my positives at 7-8 dpo. So can I be added?


----------



## jennyjane

i think im with u there prayinglady, i can hear the witch calling. crampy and want chocolate... on we go hey x


----------



## PrayingLady

Instead of getting periods, can girls just get a text once a month from mother nature saying "You're not pregnant, have a nice day!" smft.


----------



## jthro24

PrayingLady said:


> Instead of getting periods, can girls just get a text once a month from mother nature saying "You're not pregnant, have a nice day!" smft.

I agree 110% with you on that!! Really wish that was what happened. =(

:hugs: Sorry the :witch: got you..her arrival is never wanted and she should just stay far far away. keep your head up, i know yours (and my) :bfp: are on its way. :thumbup: take care hun!


----------



## PrayingLady

jthro24 said:


> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> Instead of getting periods, can girls just get a text once a month from mother nature saying "You're not pregnant, have a nice day!" smft.
> 
> I agree 110% with you on that!! Really wish that was what happened. =(
> 
> :hugs: Sorry the :witch: got you..her arrival is never wanted and she should just stay far far away. keep your head up, i know yours (and my) :bfp: are on its way. :thumbup: take care hun!Click to expand...

Thanks hun!


----------



## jessthemess

PrayingLady said:


> Instead of getting periods, can girls just get a text once a month from mother nature saying "You're not pregnant, have a nice day!" smft.

Agreeeeeed!


But can we also ask that the text always came at the same time and same day each month? That would be nice too! I hate the wondering part of the TWW!


----------



## DSemcho

I will read all the posts I missed when I get home from work. But - I took my first test at 10DPO and it was negative but I'm not discouraged yet! My temp went up to 98.5. :D


----------



## lizlovelust

My birthday is Oct. 21st!!

and my doctor app is tomorrow 3pm to test for Hypothyroidism and PCOS, wish me luck! My chart is still weird, it's been same temps, then drops, then goes back up and says the same for a few then drops, it's weird! pos OPK today....


----------



## echo

DSemcho said:


> I will read all the posts I missed when I get home from work. But - I took my first test at 10DPO and it was negative but I'm not discouraged yet! My temp went up to 98.5. :D

I did the same!

....and then I went out and bought more tests. :blush:

Good luck, your chart looks fantastic!


----------



## echo

lizlovelust said:


> My birthday is Oct. 21st!!
> 
> and my doctor app is tomorrow 3pm to test for Hypothyroidism and PCOS, wish me luck! My chart is still weird, it's been same temps, then drops, then goes back up and says the same for a few then drops, it's weird! pos OPK today....

Good luck at your appt! I still think you should try vitex. Its cheap, too.

And happy early birthday!


----------



## lizlovelust

Thanks Echo, I can't wait to get things sorted out!


----------



## lilyV

*lizlovelust *- GL, I hope it goes well and you make progress


----------



## laurac1988

3dpo over here. Nauseous, which I can probably attribute goths metformin... But I also have EXTREMELY sore boobs. Yesterday they felt like they were on fire - never had boobs so sore that they're sore without any pressure on them! I also am cramping like a mad woman - literally feels like af is going to show up right now.

Fx it's a good sign, but I can't help feeling it's too early.


----------



## echo

laurac1988 said:


> 3dpo over here. Nauseous, which I can probably attribute goths metformin... But I also have EXTREMELY sore boobs. Yesterday they felt like they were on fire - never had boobs so sore that they're sore without any pressure on them! I also am cramping like a mad woman - literally feels like af is going to show up right now.
> 
> Fx it's a good sign, but I can't help feeling it's too early.

I want to stalk your chart....
...........but it's not there!

:dust:


----------



## laurac1988

Nab I've been lazy this morn and haven't temped. Aiming for stress free cycle.

I've put my +OPKs in and stuff, but no temps as such


----------



## Sholi

I would much ratherget a text a fewdays after ov sayin 'sorry, it didn't happen, good luck next time'.

Did a test this morning at 13 dpo and BFN


----------



## charlieworld

PrayingLady said:


> af just got me.. :( Cramping and spotting :cry:
> 
> I hate that witch.

Me too. :hugs:


----------



## fairymommy

Sholi said:


> I would much ratherget a text a fewdays after ov sayin 'sorry, it didn't happen, good luck next time'.
> 
> Did a test this morning at 13 dpo and BFN

*lizlovelust* GL hun!

I am 12 dpo today and tested :bfn: I am just so sad! I got faintest of all line yesterday... Now i am thinking may be it was just evap line.:cry:

:nope: I don't know what is happening. I had done everything right or so I thought!!


----------



## charlieworld

*lizlovelust* GL hun!

I am 12 dpo today and tested :bfn: I am just so sad! I got faintest of all line yesterday... Now i am thinking may be it was just evap line.:cry:

:nope: I don't know what is happening. I had done everything right or so I thought!![/QUOTE]

Ahhh, FXD for you lizlovelust. Try again in the morning. :hugs:


----------



## usamom

charlie- I'm so sorry! :hugs:

AFM- 12 dpo here too... I didn't test today, but I POAS yesterday- :BFN: twice.... convinced AF is coming- cramping, headache, etc.. Have had terrible PMS cramps for three days now- which is really odd. I generally cramp right when I start.. but regardless- I am assuming it's the clomid, trigger, etc just making me miserable.. :cry:


----------



## usamom

Sholi said:


> I would much ratherget a text a fewdays after ov sayin 'sorry, it didn't happen, good luck next time'.
> 
> Did a test this morning at 13 dpo and BFN

so sorry!! I know we're supposed to say it's not over until AF shows- but I'm here crying about my BFN at 11-12 DPO.... so I think we understand.. FX for you still! :hugs:


----------



## charlieworld

usamom said:


> Sholi said:
> 
> 
> I would much ratherget a text a fewdays after ov sayin 'sorry, it didn't happen, good luck next time'.
> 
> Did a test this morning at 13 dpo and BFN
> 
> so sorry!! I know we're supposed to say it's not over until AF shows- but I'm here crying about my BFN at 11-12 DPO.... so I think we understand.. FX for you still! :hugs:Click to expand...

Hi usamom
I'm sure there's many of us the same this month. I thought I would be pregnant by the end of the year, but it seems to be getting closer and closer with lots of BFNs and tears.
Big hugs to you.


----------



## lorojovanos

LIZ- Make sure you print off your charts and bring them with you today; it's VERY important!

AFM- CH's got taken away today, just as expected. But at least the end is near. Day two of the Provera so I'm hoping in a week AF will be here, and then I can do the Clomid days 5-9 one last time. So I *should* be testing mid November!


----------



## Mrs. 2010

I woke up this morning with my right side cramping but my temps are the same, 8dpo and they gotten to be sharp pains only on one side. I hope I can hold out testing until the 12th.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Temps keep decreasing and this morning at 13 dpo finally dipped under my cover line. I think it's safe to assume af is about to join me. I have some wine in the fridge waiting to be enjoyed and I am very glad I didn't waste any test yet as I was waiting until monday to test. I guess my baby wants to share the same birthday month as me and wait until July to be born. Time will tell, but I am sure af will solve the tww mystery soon.


----------



## jthro24

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Temps keep decreasing and this morning at 13 dpo finally dipped under my cover line. I think it's safe to assume af is about to join me. I have some wine in the fridge waiting to be enjoyed and I am very glad I didn't waste any test yet as I was waiting until monday to test. I guess my baby wants to share the same birthday month as me and wait until July to be born. Time will tell, but I am sure af will solve the tww mystery soon.

:hugs: Your still not out yet, not til the dreaded :witch: makes her landing.

and if so... :wine: cheers to next cycle!! have a good day hun


----------



## serenity9712

I will be testing Oct 23rd is my expected AF. add me to the list please


----------



## charlieworld

:witch:


Lovetoteach86 said:


> Temps keep decreasing and this morning at 13 dpo finally dipped under my cover line. I think it's safe to assume af is about to join me. I have some wine in the fridge waiting to be enjoyed and I am very glad I didn't waste any test yet as I was waiting until monday to test. I guess my baby wants to share the same birthday month as me and wait until July to be born. Time will tell, but I am sure af will solve the tww mystery soon.

Hi lovetoteach. Well, if she gets us, I'll join you with the vino this weekend.
I keep getting "shows" but nothing definite yet. I wish :witch:'d just come and get it over with!


----------



## DSemcho

Ladies? What kind of CM do you think this is??? I had the same kind when I was ovulating!!!!!! O_O But I was taking EPO then - I haven't taken it for almost 2 weeks now...


Spoiler
https://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/302290_672244809815_1812296107_n.jpg


----------



## echo

Well, if your pregnant, it could be the beginning of your mucus plug.


----------



## DSemcho

Would I get a BFP when I got my plug?? Because I tested again when I got home and got a BFN.


----------



## echo

Not necessarily from what I've read. And not all tests are created equal. According to FF, the Wondfo early dipsticks are the most accurate for early detection.


----------



## DSemcho

Which is what I'm using.... :(


----------



## echo

I really think you are pregnant. Your chart looks great!


----------



## DSemcho

I hope so. This is our last chance for a while.


----------



## DSemcho

I've been really cryie to.... My Boss made me bawl today :(

The fish at work died and I asked her what she wanted me to tell any kids that asked - she said just tell them that it went to live with someone else. Then she goes, "I know you don't have kids of your own - but act like your talking to their pediatrician and don't tell them everything." I started crying - she knows I don't have kids, and want them badly and have had two miscarriages... And she really REALLY dislikes me - but I'm such a good cashier she won't get rid of me.

But I've been crying because of other things to - random things that shouldn't make me cry... I was watching Madagascar 3 and when they did the colors and Katy Perry song I cried :(


----------



## kimmik2344

So this morning and I am feel really discouraged and like giving up. I tested with 2mu using FR and got :bfn:. I am 11dpo and besides a little crampy and a little boob pain, I am feeling regular. Once I saw the test, I didn't even check my temp to see if still elevated or not. I didn't due to the fact that my temp stays elevated until the day AF is to come and it drops that day. Even more so discouraged when I told my mom and bestie how I was feeling and they kept telling me that I was anal and projecting my symptoms to pregnancy and it is nothing but the prenatal vitamins and me getting older (i'm 26). My mom even went to the point of saying that I may have an infection because of the increasing creamy lotiony cm and that it is making me think I am pregnant. She doesn't want me to be yet anyway as she wants me to wait but says she will fully support me if I am. 

With one tube and both ovaries, I already feel like I don't have much options. I feel like I am losing my mind with all these symptoms and pains that I don't know whether I am imagining things becuase I want it so bad or if I am actually having more issues that may cause me to lose my other tube which is my biggest fear because I want to have kids naturally (part of my culture so no offense). I feel like I have no purpose.


----------



## echo

kimmik2344 said:


> So this morning and I am feel really discouraged and like giving up. I tested with 2mu using FR and got :bfn:. I am 11dpo and besides a little crampy and a little boob pain, I am feeling regular. Once I saw the test, I didn't even check my temp to see if still elevated or not. I didn't due to the fact that my temp stays elevated until the day AF is to come and it drops that day. Even more so discouraged when I told my mom and bestie how I was feeling and they kept telling me that I was anal and projecting my symptoms to pregnancy and it is nothing but the prenatal vitamins and me getting older (i'm 26). My mom even went to the point of saying that I may have an infection because of the increasing creamy lotiony cm and that it is making me think I am pregnant. She doesn't want me to be yet anyway as she wants me to wait but says she will fully support me if I am.
> 
> With one tube and both ovaries, I already feel like I don't have much options. I feel like I am losing my mind with all these symptoms and pains that I don't know whether I am imagining things becuase I want it so bad or if I am actually having more issues that may cause me to lose my other tube which is my biggest fear because I want to have kids naturally (part of my culture so no offense). I feel like I have no purpose.

:hugs: I tested negative today (11dpo, also), too. It is still early. Not out until the witch shows!


----------



## charlieworld

Help help help.
I have noticed vaginal blood when wiping after no 2 (sorry for tmi, but I am kinda scared)
Convinced my AF was rattling, but I just tested again to be sure before I go to see a friend tonight.
Do you see it?


----------



## kimmik2344

charlieworld said:


> help help help.
> I have noticed vaginal blood when wiping after no 2 (sorry for tmi, but i am kinda scared)
> convinced my af was rattling, but i just tested again to be sure before i go to see a friend tonight.
> Do you see it?
> View attachment 489923

congratulations!!!! I see two lines which means preggers!!!


----------



## kimmik2344

echo said:


> kimmik2344 said:
> 
> 
> So this morning and I am feel really discouraged and like giving up. I tested with 2mu using FR and got :bfn:. I am 11dpo and besides a little crampy and a little boob pain, I am feeling regular. Once I saw the test, I didn't even check my temp to see if still elevated or not. I didn't due to the fact that my temp stays elevated until the day AF is to come and it drops that day. Even more so discouraged when I told my mom and bestie how I was feeling and they kept telling me that I was anal and projecting my symptoms to pregnancy and it is nothing but the prenatal vitamins and me getting older (i'm 26). My mom even went to the point of saying that I may have an infection because of the increasing creamy lotiony cm and that it is making me think I am pregnant. She doesn't want me to be yet anyway as she wants me to wait but says she will fully support me if I am.
> 
> With one tube and both ovaries, I already feel like I don't have much options. I feel like I am losing my mind with all these symptoms and pains that I don't know whether I am imagining things becuase I want it so bad or if I am actually having more issues that may cause me to lose my other tube which is my biggest fear because I want to have kids naturally (part of my culture so no offense). I feel like I have no purpose.
> 
> :hugs: I tested negative today (11dpo, also), too. It is still early. Not out until the witch shows!Click to expand...


I am trying to pull myself out of the rut that the negative test put me in but I hear the people that I spoke to in my head which puts me right back there.


----------



## kimmik2344

DSemcho said:


> I've been really cryie to.... My Boss made me bawl today :(
> 
> The fish at work died and I asked her what she wanted me to tell any kids that asked - she said just tell them that it went to live with someone else. Then she goes, "I know you don't have kids of your own - but act like your talking to their pediatrician and don't tell them everything." I started crying - she knows I don't have kids, and want them badly and have had two miscarriages... And she really REALLY dislikes me - but I'm such a good cashier she won't get rid of me.
> 
> But I've been crying because of other things to - random things that shouldn't make me cry... I was watching Madagascar 3 and when they did the colors and Katy Perry song I cried :(

I can't believe that she said that to you! Forget her and remember that misery loves company and you can't be that nasty and it not come back to you. Keep you head up!


----------



## DSemcho

charlieworld said:


> Help help help.
> I have noticed vaginal blood when wiping after no 2 (sorry for tmi, but I am kinda scared)
> Convinced my AF was rattling, but I just tested again to be sure before I go to see a friend tonight.
> Do you see it?
> View attachment 489923

YAY!! BFP!!! But if you keep bleeding go to the doctor/ER immediately!


----------



## echo

Congrats Charlieworld!!


----------



## lorojovanos

Congratulations CHARLIE


----------



## kimmik2344

tugAwug said:


> Photogmommy said:
> 
> 
> Any of you O'ing around the 14th?
> 
> According to the MyDays App, I'm supposed to O' on the 15th.Click to expand...

How accurate do you think that app is based on your experience?


----------



## MrsMM24

:hi:Welcome all New Joiners!!!! GL FXD! _*You will notice that your name has been added to the front page...*_:dust::dust:




:test: *CASSAFRASS, FAIRYMOMMY, FOXY37, KIMMIK2344, LOGAN'S MUM, RIANNE85, and SHOLI *:test: Good Luck to you Hun! :dust:​


:book: Still waiting on some news Ladies, we are here for you either way... *xEMMADx, LITTLEFISHYGG, TRUEBLUEBABY, 7ANDCOUNTING, TTCMUMMYOF3, MAH0113, JENNYJANE, MAMAx3, and MISSAMANDA ...



CONGRATS!!!!  CHARLIEWORLD Wishing you a H&H 9 months!!!​

Ladies, I will start a 1st Trimester Thread if all goes well at my appt on Monday... Be on the look out for the May/June/July Spring thru summer babies 2013!FXD!



**PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:


:hugs: Sorry to hear that the :witch: flew in on that dreadful broom *PRAYINGLADY*, your next cycle IS going to be the one!:dust:


*BEAUTIFULLEI2* That is great news.... even about the twins :winkwink: GL Hun!:dust:


*CHARISSE28* Thank you so much Hun! I will see you innext month's thread!!! :dust:


*LIZLOVELUST* Not sure what time zone you are in, but Good Luck today Hun!! Hope you get some awesome information!:dust:


*LAURAAC1988* GL to you Hun! :dust:


*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp* Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a free account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. :dust:



*My 38DPO SS:* yes, still counting down, 1st appt isn't until Oct. 8th (*3* days to go..) and that is when it will ease our worry.... bbs sore on and off, *fatigue*, gas, nausea is back a little, no :af:... stalk away on my chart ALL symptoms listed there...GL:dust:


Please look at *page 30* once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!


----------



## Beautifullei2

H&H 9 months Charlie :headspin:


----------



## Stevi11

Congrats Charlie!!!! How exciting!


----------



## laurac1988

Congrats Charlie xxx


----------



## tugAwug

kimmik2344 said:


> tugAwug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photogmommy said:
> 
> 
> Any of you O'ing around the 14th?
> 
> According to the MyDays App, I'm supposed to O' on the 15th.Click to expand...
> 
> How accurate do you think that app is based on your experience?Click to expand...

I can't say yet. I downloaded after I O'd last month. But my sis followed it and she is now almost 8 months pregnant.


----------



## tugAwug

Congrats Charlie--that def. looks like a BFP to me.


----------



## Stevi11

tugAwug said:


> kimmik2344 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tugAwug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photogmommy said:
> 
> 
> Any of you O'ing around the 14th?
> 
> According to the MyDays App, I'm supposed to O' on the 15th.Click to expand...
> 
> How accurate do you think that app is based on your experience?Click to expand...
> 
> I can't say yet. I downloaded after I O'd last month. But my sis followed it and she is now almost 8 months pregnant.Click to expand...

I use it too and it has always been pretty accurate, if you input the correct settings for your cycle in the preference options.


----------



## fairymommy

DSemcho said:


> I've been really cryie to.... My Boss made me bawl today :(
> 
> The fish at work died and I asked her what she wanted me to tell any kids that asked - she said just tell them that it went to live with someone else. Then she goes, "I know you don't have kids of your own - but act like your talking to their pediatrician and don't tell them everything." I started crying - she knows I don't have kids, and want them badly and have had two miscarriages... And she really REALLY dislikes me - but I'm such a good cashier she won't get rid of me.
> 
> But I've been crying because of other things to - random things that shouldn't make me cry... I was watching Madagascar 3 and when they did the colors and Katy Perry song I cried :(

awwwww! You should just ignore that #$%@!!! Some people are pure evil! Karma will get her! And I have been super emotional too!! Don't know if its pms or preg hormones!!


----------



## echo

I love you sig!


----------



## fairymommy

kimmik2344 said:


> So this morning and I am feel really discouraged and like giving up. I tested with 2mu using FR and got :bfn:. I am 11dpo and besides a little crampy and a little boob pain, I am feeling regular. Once I saw the test, I didn't even check my temp to see if still elevated or not. I didn't due to the fact that my temp stays elevated until the day AF is to come and it drops that day. Even more so discouraged when I told my mom and bestie how I was feeling and they kept telling me that I was anal and projecting my symptoms to pregnancy and it is nothing but the prenatal vitamins and me getting older (i'm 26). My mom even went to the point of saying that I may have an infection because of the increasing creamy lotiony cm and that it is making me think I am pregnant. She doesn't want me to be yet anyway as she wants me to wait but says she will fully support me if I am.
> 
> With one tube and both ovaries, I already feel like I don't have much options. I feel like I am losing my mind with all these symptoms and pains that I don't know whether I am imagining things becuase I want it so bad or if I am actually having more issues that may cause me to lose my other tube which is my biggest fear because I want to have kids naturally (part of my culture so no offense). I feel like I have no purpose.

getting older?????? c'mon !! :shrug:I know that 2 week wait is soooooooo frustrating. No one can understand this. I talked to my mom and she is like why do you have to pay attention to it ... just forget and wait. Ya! its easier said then done:dohh:
Don't lose hope just yet! AF is yet to show. Sending super positive vibes for your good health and :bfp:


----------



## fairymommy

And... Big congrats to charlie!!!!!! h &h 9 months!

I had BFN today at 12 dpo. So just hoping 13 dpo will bring some good news!


----------



## 7andcounting

feeling really down....tested last night after a super long hold and got a BFN, all my fears are coming true, I am worried it will never happen for me now because I have always had an easy time getting prego, I have done nice things for other families and was a surrogate but now that I am ready for another one of my own I feel as if it wont happen. I didnt use opks this month so i dont have a confirmation of o, but according to cp I am 13 DPO today, i have 2 more frers but will be waiting to use them until i know for certain i am late. It hurts because my husband is just as excited to have another baby as I am and everytime I see that disappointed look on his face after I tell him BFN it makes me want to cry. It hurts so much to see couples with their little babies and to see prego women walk by. I want so much for that to be me. I am even jealous of my own sister in law bc she was able to get pregnant even though she is not stable enough to take care of one, the father is not around, and she doesnt seem to care in the slightest that she is going to have a baby. She doesnt do school she doesnt eat right, WHY? WHY do people who want a baby so bad get screwed out of having one? WHY do people who do not care or cannot handle a baby get pregnant? She is only 17 no high school education no job no one to help her. She always said she never wanted to have children. Even right before she left my house this weekend she told me she didn't even like babies, but of course she is going to keep it. WHY can't that be me? I work so hard so I can afford another baby. I'm sorry for the rant I am just so sick of waiting and being up set and depressed all the time. Why can't it just happen for me. This is all I want.


----------



## kimmik2344

Thanks fairymommy! I feel like blah but I am trying to stay positive by telling myself it's not too late. I know that they won't understand as they had their babies so easily with no hardship and I had to work harder since my surgery but I know that I should keep trucking on. Thanks for the support as I feel that I have no one that would understand nor talk to as I can't discuss with my hubby. It is great having support groups like this! GL to you and sending lots of baby dust your way!


----------



## kimmik2344

7andcounting said:


> feeling really down....tested last night after a super long hold and got a BFN, all my fears are coming true, I am worried it will never happen for me now because I have always had an easy time getting prego, I have done nice things for other families and was a surrogate but now that I am ready for another one of my own I feel as if it wont happen. I didnt use opks this month so i dont have a confirmation of o, but according to cp I am 13 DPO today, i have 2 more frers but will be waiting to use them until i know for certain i am late. It hurts because my husband is just as excited to have another baby as I am and everytime I see that disappointed look on his face after I tell him BFN it makes me want to cry. It hurts so much to see couples with their little babies and to see prego women walk by. I want so much for that to be me. I am even jealous of my own sister in law bc she was able to get pregnant even though she is not stable enough to take care of one, the father is not around, and she doesnt seem to care in the slightest that she is going to have a baby. She doesnt do school she doesnt eat right, WHY? WHY do people who want a baby so bad get screwed out of having one? WHY do people who do not care or cannot handle a baby get pregnant? She is only 17 no high school education no job no one to help her. She always said she never wanted to have children. Even right before she left my house this weekend she told me she didn't even like babies, but of course she is going to keep it. WHY can't that be me? I work so hard so I can afford another baby. I'm sorry for the rant I am just so sick of waiting and being up set and depressed all the time. Why can't it just happen for me. This is all I want.


I see people like that everyday and say why as well. Don't give up until AF comes and even if it does, keep trying. I have been feeling the same way today and you did a good deed by blessing someone else with a child. Your blessing is coming so hold your head up and keep testing. You are doing everything that you can to make it possible but the stress can keep it at bay. GL and BFP wishes!


----------



## charlieworld

Thank you everyone. 
Dr has said if it gets worse or if there is pain, I must go to A & E. 
I also have a scan booked for Monday. Fingers crossed that this sticks.:shrug:


----------



## kimmik2344

Congrats to all the :bfp:s today! Does anyone have a decrease of cervical mucus before AF came? Mines is still coming in pretty heavy but no implantation spotting. Still having twinges on my right side and nauseous. I am pretty confused but still curious. AF is still due to arrive on Monday 8th


----------



## Logan's Mum

I'm hoping to test tomorrow, quite excited! But bricking it in case it is too early and something happens. Ah well, eek! Wish me luck!


----------



## kimmik2344

Logan's Mum said:


> I'm hoping to test tomorrow, quite excited! But bricking it in case it is too early and something happens. Ah well, eek! Wish me luck!

GL and lots of baby dust to you!


----------



## fairymommy

kimmik2344 said:


> Congrats to all the :bfp:s today! Does anyone have a decrease of cervical mucus before AF came? Mines is still coming in pretty heavy but no implantation spotting. Still having twinges on my right side and nauseous. I am pretty confused but still curious. AF is still due to arrive on Monday 8th

We are on the same boat. AF due on monday and having pulling sensation (lasts for a sec or two) . lets hope for bfp !


----------



## kimmik2344

Thanks and I hope so cuz I feel might down today.


----------



## luna_19

congrats charlie!

:hugs: 7andcounting, sometimes it just takes a little longer. You've been pregnant before so I'm sure it will happen again in no time


----------



## TrueBlueBABY

Omg! It is 539pm and I am actually sitting down at Denny's ...lol
At 520, I went to the Walgreens across the street and purchased some tests and ran into Denny's and tested....I couldn't even wait for the test ...I took a pic right away...smh

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g128/gurrlinblue/32F558E0-74EB-4474-A7A3-D173D7538F6C-1140-0000008272DBC145.jpg


----------



## jthro24

TrueBlueBABY said:


> Omg! It is 539pm and I am actually sitting down at Denny's ...lol
> At 520, I went to the Walgreens across the street and purchased some tests and ran into Denny's and tested....I couldn't even wait for the test ...I took a pic right away...smh
> 
> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g128/gurrlinblue/32F558E0-74EB-4474-A7A3-D173D7538F6C-1140-0000008272DBC145.jpg

Thats a BEAUTIFUL :bfp: if I've ever seen one!! Couldn't even say that its a evap! CONGRATULATIONS girlie!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## TrueBlueBABY

jthro24 said:


> TrueBlueBABY said:
> 
> 
> Omg! It is 539pm and I am actually sitting down at Denny's ...lol
> At 520, I went to the Walgreens across the street and purchased some tests and ran into Denny's and tested....I couldn't even wait for the test ...I took a pic right away...smh
> 
> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g128/gurrlinblue/32F558E0-74EB-4474-A7A3-D173D7538F6C-1140-0000008272DBC145.jpg
> 
> Thats a BEAUTIFUL :bfp: if I've ever seen one!! Couldn't even say that its a evap! CONGRATULATIONS girlie!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you. I didn't even give the test 20 seconds before i snapped away...i was too excited :happydance:


----------



## luna_19

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## jthro24

TrueBlueBABY said:


> jthro24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrueBlueBABY said:
> 
> 
> Omg! It is 539pm and I am actually sitting down at Denny's ...lol
> At 520, I went to the Walgreens across the street and purchased some tests and ran into Denny's and tested....I couldn't even wait for the test ...I took a pic right away...smh
> 
> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g128/gurrlinblue/32F558E0-74EB-4474-A7A3-D173D7538F6C-1140-0000008272DBC145.jpg
> 
> Thats a BEAUTIFUL :bfp: if I've ever seen one!! Couldn't even say that its a evap! CONGRATULATIONS girlie!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. I didn't even give the test 20 seconds before i snapped away...i was too excited :happydance:Click to expand...

YAY!!! So happy for your :bfp: !!!! Can I ask a question...what type of symptoms did you have? 


*baby dance!!!* happy and healthy 9 months too you!:happydance:


----------



## jessthemess

Congrats Truebluebaby!!!!


And GL to all of the testers tomorrow! So many!! BFPs all around!


----------



## TrueBlueBABY

jthro24 said:


> TrueBlueBABY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jthro24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrueBlueBABY said:
> 
> 
> Omg! It is 539pm and I am actually sitting down at Denny's ...lol
> At 520, I went to the Walgreens across the street and purchased some tests and ran into Denny's and tested....I couldn't even wait for the test ...I took a pic right away...smh
> 
> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g128/gurrlinblue/32F558E0-74EB-4474-A7A3-D173D7538F6C-1140-0000008272DBC145.jpg
> 
> Thats a BEAUTIFUL :bfp: if I've ever seen one!! Couldn't even say that its a evap! CONGRATULATIONS girlie!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. I didn't even give the test 20 seconds before i snapped away...i was too excited :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> YAY!!! So happy for your :bfp: !!!! Can I ask a question...what type of symptoms did you have?
> 
> 
> *baby dance!!!* happy and healthy 9 months too you!:happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you so much. Well, the first sign was this darn vertigo/dizziness....I started getting dizzy on 9/23...it's weird because i think i either conceived on the 21-22nd (my bday weekend) lol....Just too early so i kept denying...then it started with the nausea when i would see anything slimy...ewww....and that's just weird because i'm a police officer...i've seen too many disgusting things. thennnnnn it was the crazy dreams....they were so damn realistic! and then my boooooobs...wow...my breasts are tender only if i touch. Headaches....so fatigued...and gas...def lots of gas ...smh....sorry if i was too gross . 
Good luck to you honey ... :thumbup: :dust:


----------



## lilyV

*charlieworld *- hang in there. it'll happen sooner or later. *hugs* YOU LOOK LIKE YOU GOT A BFP!!!

*DSemcho *- your cm looks a bit like mine today. Mine's starting to get sticky but it's still creamy coloured. Mine isn't as thick. I'm 11dpo today. on another note, omg, your boss is such a bitch!!! I can't believe her! I'm speechless!

*echo *- your chart looks fantastic. GL!!!!

*fairymommy *- yeah, you have an AWESOME sig!!! It makes me smile 

*kimmik2344 *- I usually have some or minimal cm before AF. If yours is getting heavy.. HMMMMMM. GL!

*TrueBlueBABY*- CONGRATS!! H&H 9 months. how many days are you when you tested?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

charlieworld said:


> :witch:
> 
> 
> Lovetoteach86 said:
> 
> 
> Temps keep decreasing and this morning at 13 dpo finally dipped under my cover line. I think it's safe to assume af is about to join me. I have some wine in the fridge waiting to be enjoyed and I am very glad I didn't waste any test yet as I was waiting until monday to test. I guess my baby wants to share the same birthday month as me and wait until July to be born. Time will tell, but I am sure af will solve the tww mystery soon.
> 
> Hi lovetoteach. Well, if she gets us, I'll join you with the vino this weekend.
> I keep getting "shows" but nothing definite yet. I wish :witch:'d just come and get it over with!Click to expand...

Me too! I am ready for her to just show up already, might as well get it over with and move on already!

EDIT: and then I kept reading and saw your test, haha... nevermind to her showing up for you, but I wish she would solve the mystery or my temp would magically hop back up. Congrats!


----------



## Crystal5483

Congrats Charlie and True Blue!

Officially will be in the TWW tomorrow... I felt obvious O signs today mid-day and I can see the OPKs getting SLIGHTLY lighter than earlier in the day.

I will test on DH birthday which is 10/14 :) for an early 9dpo test lol and then continue from there until AF or BFP!


----------



## hopeforbfp

Yay more BFPs!!! That's so exciting. I'm so sorry to all the ladies the witch got. I loved the comments about just getting a text once a month saying your not pregnant lol. That made me laugh and of course I would be down with that. 

I'm catching a cold again. I have a new job in an elementary school so I feel like I'm always sick. I was sick the first half of my last cycle so my temps were all screwed up. I never even got cross hairs. Now that I'm sick again, I'm worried about potential fevers interfering with conception. I was sick with both of my miscarriages and I've always wondered if fevers played a part. 

I emailed my doc today about the progesterone suppositories and she told me to go ahead and start them on cd 21 and continue until my period or hopefully till 10 weeks pregnant. I'm a little concerned about it making my period come super late. I don't know if anyone has used progesterone vaginal supositories other than sholi but I have another question that I was too embarrassed to ask the doc. I feel like its a stupid question but can you still baby dance with using vaginal suppositories and can the progesterone do anything to the man parts?


----------



## echo

^^I don't know from personal experience, but on another thread someone mentioned it getting kind of gunky?

Good luck and feel better. :hugs:

Get yourself some Vitamin C, some echinacea, and elderberry. They are all excellent for your immune system. Elderberry comes in tincture, tea and pill form.


----------



## DSemcho

Yay another BFP!! Congrats Blue!!

AFM - Temp dropped down to 98.1 (yesterday it was 98.5)... Still .2 higher than my last drop. And the day I started AF last cycle my temp was 97.7, and the day before that was the same so I'm taking this as a still good sign. Plus last cycle I didn't get above 97.8. Hopefully tomorrow it will shoot back up. I tested again today at 11DPO - so far BFN. But if that dip is an implantation dip then I should wait until 14DPO. I'm not sure how long my LP will he this cycle since I O'ed 2 days early but we will see. It's getting down to crunch time!


----------



## Sholi

hopeforbfp said:


> Yay more BFPs!!! That's so exciting. I'm so sorry to all the ladies the witch got. I loved the comments about just getting a text once a month saying your not pregnant lol. That made me laugh and of course I would be down with that.
> 
> I'm catching a cold again. I have a new job in an elementary school so I feel like I'm always sick. I was sick the first half of my last cycle so my temps were all screwed up. I never even got cross hairs. Now that I'm sick again, I'm worried about potential fevers interfering with conception. I was sick with both of my miscarriages and I've always wondered if fevers played a part.
> 
> I emailed my doc today about the progesterone suppositories and she told me to go ahead and start them on cd 21 and continue until my period or hopefully till 10 weeks pregnant. I'm a little concerned about it making my period come super late. I don't know if anyone has used progesterone vaginal supositories other than sholi but I have another question that I was too embarrassed to ask the doc. I feel like its a stupid question but can you still baby dance with using vaginal suppositories and can the progesterone do anything to the man parts?

Don't worry about bding, it's fine. It can be a bit gross when you are done but it's no big deal. Make sure you wear a panty liner as it melts and starts to seep out.


----------



## MrsGruffalo

AF is due today, but my temp is still high. :bfn: on a FRER this morning, so just have to wait!


----------



## fairymommy

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
13 dpo and :bfn:
I think I am out this cycle now. Not even a faint line at 13 dpo ... so definitely out. AF is due on monday. I am even having these cramps since 6-7dpo like af is about to come. But then they stop. Sore boobs but they always happen before af. Some pulling twinges in lower abdomen. but the thing is I got bfn at 13 dpo right? Do you all think that there still could be a chance??:wacko:

And so happy for your bfp *Truebluebaby* H&H 9 months!


----------



## Sholi

fairymommy said:


> :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
> 13 dpo and :bfn:
> I think I am out this cycle now. Not even a faint line at 13 dpo ... so definitely out. AF is due on monday. I am even having these cramps since 6-7dpo like af is about to come. But then they stop. Sore boobs but they always happen before af. Some pulling twinges in lower abdomen. but the thing is I got bfn at 13 dpo right? Do you all think that there still could be a chance??:wacko:
> 
> And so happy for your bfp *Truebluebaby* H&H 9 months!

i'm in the same boat fairymommy. i tested yesterday and it was bfn so now i'm just waiting for AF to show. but don't give up until she shows. I was hoping to get a bfp for my birthday but it doesn't seem to be coming. I'm now focusing on getting my hsg this week and then moving from there. Oh and i've lost a little bit of weight so focusing on that too :happydance:


----------



## Crystal5483

OPK was negative this morning so I guess I'm Officially in the TWW... more like 10 day wait lately - boo! 

Here's hoping what we did was enough! Longest days of my life!


----------



## fairymommy

These are the longest days !!!!!
I have made a decision to end my emotional trauma. I am going to test today just one last time. if bfp then great. if not then I will patiently wait for the witch which is due on 8th October. If she shows then I'll update. If not then I am going to wait for 2 days at least for testing. So I'll be testing on 11th October. No testing in between. I simply can't handle the bfns now.


----------



## echo

My temp dropped. Cramps have gone away. Breasts are still mega sore, but that's normal. Fatigue is extreme, also had it before. So I didn't test today. BFN yesterday. I am pretty sure I am out, but I am going to wait until Tuesday, when AF is due. 

Good luck testers today!!


----------



## Crystal5483

I'm having slight O pains today but yesterday was way more severe. Hmmm. Temp WAS down again this morning and OPK was negative, whereas it was positive 8 hours before... Maybe I'm Oing today?


----------



## laurac1988

Gl to those still waiting.

I'm horribly emotional. This only normally happens the day before af...


----------



## echo

Crystal5483 said:


> I'm having slight O pains today but yesterday was way more severe. Hmmm. Temp WAS down again this morning and OPK was negative, whereas it was positive 8 hours before... Maybe I'm Oing today?

Probably. Good luck!


----------



## DSemcho

I'm feeling emotional to. I cried while watching Family Guy.... =/


----------



## Crystal5483

I get so confused by O sometimes lol

So should I snag DH once more today?

Sorry your temp dropped echo. And dsemcho hopefully emotional is a good sign!!


----------



## littlefishygg

I am 2 days late for AF now, I'm 16 dpo. I tested yesterday morning and I was literally snow white. I'm so confused. I thought I had pregnancy symtoms (hungry, tired, gassy, sore boobs and awful thrush which I am struggling to clear up) and now the late AF is making me more hopeful but surely a completely blank test at 15dpo means I am out?!


----------



## Sholi

Crystal i always bd a few days past ov too just in case it's late. 

I tested today at 14dpo and BFN but no AF either. I feel she's being a bit cruel to me today and am feeling very emotional now. I always get my period on time so this is a bit crap. HSG is due this week and i'm a bit scared. Has anybody had it done before?


----------



## lizlovelust

Doc. app. went good, got blood work, she said she's going to do like 7 different tests to see why I'm not getting pregnant.


----------



## echo

Don't forget to update with results Liz!


----------



## Footiec

Sholi said:


> Crystal i always bd a few days past ov too just in case it's late.
> 
> I tested today at 14dpo and BFN but no AF either. I feel she's being a bit cruel to me today and am feeling very emotional now. I always get my period on time so this is a bit crap. HSG is due this week and i'm a bit scared. Has anybody had it done before?

Hi,
You're not out yet! Fxd x I had a HSG on august 28th and go for results on Wednesday 10th oct. Try not to worry, I had terrified myself by reading what people had said on the Internet about the procedure but was over very quick and the only discomfort I felt was when they pushed the dye through. It was very mild! I took two painkillers when I came out but never had anymore after that. Take a panty liner with you incase you get some spotting and leakage from the dye. I never had either. It is honestly not as bad as you imagine.
Good luck x


----------



## fairymommy

So tested again and was BFN at 13 dpo afternoon. 
And now waiting for AF( first thing to deal)
If no show well then... :test::test: on 11th oct ...but I am not getting hopes up:nope::nope::nope:


----------



## fairymommy

littlefishygg said:


> I am 2 days late for AF now, I'm 16 dpo. I tested yesterday morning and I was literally snow white. I'm so confused. I thought I had pregnancy symtoms (hungry, tired, gassy, sore boobs and awful thrush which I am struggling to clear up) and now the late AF is making me more hopeful but surely a completely blank test at 15dpo means I am out?!

I just hope you are not out. It is so frustrating to see BFN at decent dpo. Just wait for 2 more days may be? I am waiting for my 15dpo too (8th October) on which AF is due.... IF no show then I am gonna wait 2 days. 
:dust::dust:


----------



## ES89

I'm out, started spotting so af will be here tomorrow or Monday :-( GL to everyone still in


----------



## Quest55

TrueBlueBABY said:


> Omg! It is 539pm and I am actually sitting down at Denny's ...lol
> At 520, I went to the Walgreens across the street and purchased some tests and ran into Denny's and tested....I couldn't even wait for the test ...I took a pic right away...smh
> 
> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g128/gurrlinblue/32F558E0-74EB-4474-A7A3-D173D7538F6C-1140-0000008272DBC145.jpg

wow thats a definite positive! congrats!!! that will be a cute little story to tell your lil one later on, that you took the test a denny's!! :haha:


----------



## laurac1988

Comgratulations Hun!

Here's my round up for the day... 4dpo

I slept like a baby last night, which was incredibly therapeutic. The night before I'd had an awful amount of trouble sleeping, so it was nice to get a full night. I did wake up snuggled up next to the dog's bum... But hey... Not everything in life is perfect!

Today I cried at a call at work. Now, in my job I take a lot of sad calls about a lot of sad things, but it is VERY rare that I cry. In fact, I don't think I've ever cried at a call before in a year of doing my job. Today that changed. Obviously I can't say what the call was, but I will just say no one was critically ill, and no one died. I was blubbing like a baby.

I thought this morning that the sore boobs had disappeared, but as soon as I started walking to the train it started again and hasn't shifted. Earlier on it was so painful that I sought out some paracetamol at work. I tell you one thing - that was an amusing conversation with one of my male colleagues. "Do you have any paracetamol?" "yeah. Do you have a headache?" "umm... Yes." the alternative answer being "no... My boobs hurt like fury and I can't take it." imagine the embarrassed face - haha! Took the paracetamol, was fine for a few hours, but now that has worn off I'm back in massive, sore, boulder boobs land.

The stomach cramps are still present, but not as harsh as yesterday. Yesterdays cramps were a bloody nightmare! By pleased to say they're not as bad today. Yippee!

I've been googling (BAD laura! BAD!) even though we all know that Dr Google should be struck off as he's the worst doctor in the world, but I found plenty of people who had very sore, swollen breasts at 3dpo/4dpo *and got their bfp. Then again, there are also many people who didn't! As with most things TTC related, it's a wait and see game!

I'm determined to wait until after af is due to test - not sure how successful that will be. She's due 12/10 if my luteal phase is still ten days and I ovulated on the 2nd. This could be amazing, because it would mean I ovulated on Amy and my anniversary, but it would also mean if I tested on the 12th and it was a BFP, that I had got my BFP on my sister's birthday. AND... To top everything off... The baby would be due on my OTHER sister's birthday!


Now if THAT isn't meant to be, I don't know what is. Come on little anniversary eggy!*

Please note guys and gals that my symptom spotting is just for fun


----------



## luna_19

looks like a lot of ladies need some :hugs:

crystal I would definitely bd again if you can! I usually try to keep going for a few days after my temp starts going up just to be safe :)

well tomorrow should be the big day for me :sex: ....then comes the waiting...


----------



## Crystal5483

Thanks ladies! We BDed on Monday (which obviously was a bust so far before!), Thursday , Friday and today! Hopefully we caught it!


----------



## lizlovelust

Oh I will, I should know in a week!


----------



## lorojovanos

I'm glad your apt went well LIZ. Did you speak about PCOS?

Well, I didn't end up taking my temp this am, I completely forgot, but FF gave me solid CH's back. WEIRD. I'm on day 3 of my Provera, and still oober creamy cm. Tested and negative so all I can do is wait for AF to come...

Congrats on the newest BFP's and good luck to the next testers:)


----------



## Harley Quinn

TrueBlueBABY said:


> Thank you so much. Well, the first sign was this darn vertigo/dizziness....I started getting dizzy on 9/23...it's weird because i think i either conceived on the 21-22nd (my bday weekend) lol....Just too early so i kept denying...then it started with the nausea when i would see anything slimy...ewww....and that's just weird because i'm a police officer...i've seen too many disgusting things. thennnnnn it was the crazy dreams....they were so damn realistic! and then my boooooobs...wow...my breasts are tender only if i touch. Headaches....so fatigued...and gas...def lots of gas ...smh....sorry if i was too ...:

Congrats! Lol - my lo was conceived on my birthday, too. Like, literally 9 months before he was born. I know he'll do the math and figure it out one day, I just hope he doesn't ask about it. :lol:

Is anyone else here still bf while ttc? I feel like I can't really rely on sore boobs being a sign of pregnancy because my boobs are "in use" and therefore always tender. Ha!


----------



## DSemcho

My temp went back up this morning - yesterday it went down to 98.1 and this morning it's at 98.5 (same temp as the day before the dip)... And my boobs started getting reallly sore yesterday to - not sure if it's from the dip or maybe AF is gonna show. I'm not sure when she'll show this cycle because I OVed two days early according to FF. Nausea in the mornings when I wake up but not hard core. I'm going to start taking prenatals again just in case this morning. Also BFN today at 12DPO.... Tomorrow 1 test, and then a final one at 14DPO. If none are BFP's then I'll wait for AF.


----------



## MrsGruffalo

Slight temp dip, but still high, and according to OvuView, I'm now 1 day late. Fertility Friend is saying AF isn't due till next Saturday :shrug:

I had a :bfn: yesterday and am trying to wait till Tuesday to test again...


----------



## Crystal5483

DSemcho said:


> My temp went back up this morning - yesterday it went down to 98.1 and this morning it's at 98.5 (same temp as the day before the dip)... And my boobs started getting reallly sore yesterday to - not sure if it's from the dip or maybe AF is gonna show. I'm not sure when she'll show this cycle because I OVed two days early according to FF. Nausea in the mornings when I wake up but not hard core. I'm going to start taking prenatals again just in case this morning. Also BFN today at 12DPO.... Tomorrow 1 test, and then a final one at 14DPO. If none are BFP's then I'll wait for AF.

Good! If you're TTC then you should take prenatals every day though hun - not just when you think you're pregnant.


----------



## Crystal5483

Temp SPIKED today. 

So I think I can officially count myself as 1dpo and officially in the horrid TWW. 

Anyone else 1po?


----------



## DSemcho

I was taking them every day but I haven't for the past week or so because I was feeling kinda discouraged.


ALSO I put my stuff into the BBT chart on Countdown To Pregnancy and it's got me O'ing on CD20 where FF has me at CD16.......... So now I'm confused.


3:33pm - went to the restroom and wiped. Had loads of EWCM but it had a faint faint reddish almost brown tint to it... My dip was last night also in my BBT.


----------



## Crystal5483

Maybe implant? Good luck!!


----------



## Julesillini8

you can put me on the board :bfp:


----------



## Mrs. 2010

My temp is steady rising..is it suppose to do that? I'm 10dpo and only thing going on is going to the bathroom a lot more, creamy cm and achy boobs. The cramping stopped 2 days ago. I'm confused. Good news I testing at the end of the week if AF doesn't show.


----------



## Julesillini8

Julesillini8 said:


> you can put me on the board :bfp:

hm why didnt my pic post.....


----------



## Crystal5483

Julesillini8 said:


> you can put me on the board :bfp:

:happydance::happydance: CONGRATULATIONS!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Julesillini8

Crystal5483 said:


> Julesillini8 said:
> 
> 
> you can put me on the board :bfp:
> 
> :happydance::happydance: CONGRATULATIONS!!! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

thank you!! do you know how to post a pic? i went to manage attachments and thought i uploaded it.. boo


----------



## Crystal5483

Yup - you have to "Go Advanced" then select the paperclip - then a 2nd window will open where you can Browse for the picture on the computer - you select it and hit upload.

Then if you want it in the actual post, select the paperclip dropdown again and hit "Insert All" and it will post!


----------



## Julesillini8

11 dpo


----------



## Crystal5483

Congrats again!


----------



## DSemcho

Crystal5483 said:


> Maybe implant? Good luck!!

I'm hoping it's implant... 



Julesillini8 said:


> View attachment 491051
> 
> 
> 11 dpo

YAY again!


----------



## echo

Congrats Jules!


----------



## Julesillini8

Crystal5483 said:


> Congrats again!

Thanks so much! ( ps I was uploading but not going back to the paper clip to add it to the actual post, thanks! )


----------



## lilyV

*Julesillini8 *- Congrats, hon!! what symptoms did you have?

*Mrs. 2010* - your bbt looks fab! GL


----------



## lizlovelust

Cant wait for my test results from the doctors!


----------



## hopeforbfp

Yay congrats TrueBlue and Jules! Did you ladies get BFNs before your BFPs. I thought I remember that you did True Blue. I was just curious what dpo the BFNs were and then what day the BFP is. I'm sure the answer to that is in this thread but it's hard to sift through all the posts.

I've been taking an airborne every night and my cold has actually been very mild and I'm happy about that (knock on wood). Thanks for the progesterone info. I start it on Tuesday so we will see if we Bd at all. I am hesitant to bd in the TWW just because both my miscarriages happened after bding but I know it was just a coincidence. 

I had a temp drop yesterday but it was only 4dpo. Do you think that could be an implantation dip? It didn't rise quite as much today as it was the day before the dip. What do you all think?


----------



## lizlovelust

lorojovanos said:


> I'm glad your apt went well LIZ. Did you speak about PCOS?
> 
> Well, I didn't end up taking my temp this am, I completely forgot, but FF gave me solid CH's back. WEIRD. I'm on day 3 of my Provera, and still oober creamy cm. Tested and negative so all I can do is wait for AF to come...
> 
> Congrats on the newest BFP's and good luck to the next testers:)

Yea shes doing a hormone test that checks for pcos! Shes also testing for hypothyroidism, diabetes, and a few other things.


----------



## hopeforbfp

Oh also since I ovulated earlier, I'm moving my test day up to October 14 that will be 12dpo. You don't have to change me on the front page but I'm just letting you know.


----------



## DSemcho

I got a sharp pain in my vajangle area... Made me kinda concerned... =/ Still have the light light pinkish tint to my cm (barely noticeable)


----------



## taurusmom05

Hello ladies :) will be testing October 18!
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Cristeena

HI again! I originally thought I would test on Oct 16, but I got my surge today (again) (Oct 7) so I wont be testing now until Oct 21. I guess I didnt ovulate on Oct 2 like I thought I had, and I used FMU so I must have gotten a false positive somehow. This makes much more sense since I am on CD11, I knew CD6 was way too early to get the surge. Please update my status for testing with a buddy for Oct 21. Thanks so much! Good luck to everyone!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## hugbug925

Hi all!
I am going to test on 10/20. I got a positive OPK on cd 7, and we dtd that night, and the next two nights. My last 3 cycles have been around 21 days, and it looks like I am on track for another short cycle. :huh:
This was my first month using OPK, so I'm interested to see what happens!
Good luck to everyone testing this month!


----------



## usamom

I'm out.. Moving on to November.


----------



## harlean

13 days post IUI. Who else?


----------



## luna_19

Congrats jules! :)

:hugs: usamom


----------



## jennyjane

so moving into 17dpo for me, still no af, 3 days late now, tested at 15dpo and was bfn so still in and testing tomorrow :)


----------



## littlefishygg

jennyjane said:


> so moving into 17dpo for me, still no af, 3 days late now, tested at 15dpo and was bfn so still in and testing tomorrow :)

So similar, I'm 18dpo in the morning and that will be 4 days late for AF and I last test (bfn) at 15dpo, I have a doctors appointment tomorrow so I'm going to ask for a test I am there. Fingers crossed for us both that we are just getting our BFP late!


----------



## gnome86

well i'm pleased coz having had couple dodgy cycles 2nd last one getting AF day 23 then last time day 27, am day 27 today n no af so at least cycles back to normal when af comes tomorrow. Kinda sad tho as my body is playing tricks on me. Am having fluttering in tummy, lost my appetite las couple days which happened when caught with my daughter, horny as hell and cervix has moved north. but i know i cant be pregnant. n the hideous ovary pain i normally get around OV has been here tonight when normally this would be the one time of cycle id have no pain :( OH actually said to me tonight "maybe ur pg" i felt so bad coz i just know am broken at mo but at least cycle not shortened again this month, good luck to everyone testing :)x


----------



## Juniper1450

Hey ladies-
I was away for the weekend and haven't checked in here in a while! Testing on the 10th still- boobs are huge and super sore.....everyday gets worse...

Took an IC and saw faint second line....hoping it's the start of my BFP....fx!!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

AF got me yesterday. Just had some yummy wine though. At least I knew it was coming because my dropping temperatures warned me. On to the next cycle to try for my July baby!


----------



## Crystal5483

Juniper1450 said:


> Hey ladies-
> I was away for the weekend and haven't checked in here in a while! Testing on the 10th still- boobs are huge and super sore.....everyday gets worse...
> 
> Took an IC and saw faint second line....hoping it's the start of my BFP....fx!!

Post a picture! Woohoo!!


----------



## cassafrass

Juniper1450 said:


> Hey ladies-
> I was away for the weekend and haven't checked in here in a while! Testing on the 10th still- boobs are huge and super sore.....everyday gets worse...
> 
> Took an IC and saw faint second line....hoping it's the start of my BFP....fx!!

whooo!!!


----------



## Juniper1450

I don't know how to do the pics!!!! I use this on my mobile phone And it doesn't have a place to upload the image!


----------



## Crystal5483

Juniper1450 said:


> I don't know how to do the pics!!!! I use this on my mobile phone And it doesn't have a place to upload the image!

If you want to post one (your decision!) you could email it to me and I can post it for you :)


----------



## Julesillini8

jennyjane said:


> so moving into 17dpo for me, still no af, 3 days late now, tested at 15dpo and was bfn so still in and testing tomorrow :)

Good luck!


----------



## Juniper1450

Crystal5483 said:


> Juniper1450 said:
> 
> 
> I don't know how to do the pics!!!! I use this on my mobile phone And it doesn't have a place to upload the image!
> 
> If you want to post one (your decision!) you could email it to me and I can post it for you :)Click to expand...

What's your email?


----------



## hopeforbfp

Oh fingers crossed for all you ladies the witch is late for and I hope this is the start of your BFP Juniper


----------



## Crystal5483

Juniper1450 said:


> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juniper1450 said:
> 
> 
> I don't know how to do the pics!!!! I use this on my mobile phone And it doesn't have a place to upload the image!
> 
> If you want to post one (your decision!) you could email it to me and I can post it for you :)Click to expand...
> 
> What's your email?Click to expand...

I PMed you my email


----------



## Firefly153

Still no af, but a big fat :bfn: this morning. Symptoms all gone except for sore heavy boobs. Expecting the :witch: to fly in any day now


----------



## DSemcho

Still getting some slight cramps, my temp is still up (98.4) and that's the 13th high temp for the cycle... Getting brownish CM - which I do know that means old blood so could that mean AF is coming!? I don't normally get brown before I get AF - I just get heavy red AF.... And I got a BFN this morning at 13DPO and FMU... Thinking about getting a FRER if I can find one on base... Or just testing tomorrow....


----------



## charlieworld

DSemcho said:


> Still getting some slight cramps, my temp is still up (98.4) and that's the 13th high temp for the cycle... Getting brownish CM - which I do know that means old blood so could that mean AF is coming!? I don't normally get brown before I get AF - I just get heavy red AF.... And I got a BFN this morning at 13DPO and FMU... Thinking about getting a FRER if I can find one on base... Or just testing tomorrow....

Oooh, could be old inmplantation bleed?!


----------



## DSemcho

Maybe! I had a temp dip on 11DPO - and today is 2 days later and still no BFP on a test... But a few more days will let me know. I am getting slight cramps but I never know what it could be.


----------



## Crystal5483

Good luck DSmecho!!

Charlieworld- how are you doing? 

Firefly you're not out until the witch shows!! Good luck girl!

AFM - temp went up a little bit again today. The TWW is torturous! 2dpo and the last two months I've had a 10day lp... so I guess I do not have too much longer but I'm totally ready to see :bfp:


----------



## DSemcho

I definitely think it was IB!!!!!!!!!!!! Because today after lunch (just now and it's almost 2:45pm) I came home and went to the bathroom and wiped and there was nothing!!!! And my husband made a comment that made me happy! He said he's gonna stop going to the gym because, "He'd rather be a runner with a family and have time with his kids than a gym rat who when asked why he didn't have a family answered because he didn't see a point in it."... I almost cried but we were in public so I held out.


----------



## hopeforbfp

Good luck DSemcho! My fingers and toes are crossed for you. 

AFM- I had a major temp dip this morning. My dip at 4dpo is nothing compared to this one. It's almost at cover line. I've never experienced this so hopefully it's a good sign.


----------



## echo

My temp is sliding downwards, so I'm going to say I'm out. Af is due tomorrow or Wednesday. Good luck everybody! I'll be keeping an eye on you!


----------



## KAH1990

Hi there! This will be my first proper month TTC I came off the pill middle of August and finally got AF sept 29 so excited to get started. I should be ovulationg around 13th-15th then will be the dreaded TWW! 
This will be baby number one very excited would be fan bloody tastic if I got my BFP this month but won't get my hopes up as it is very early! Hope all you ladies are doing ok..


----------



## Julesillini8

DSemcho said:


> I definitely think it was IB!!!!!!!!!!!! Because today after lunch (just now and it's almost 2:45pm) I came home and went to the bathroom and wiped and there was nothing!!!! And my husband made a comment that made me happy! He said he's gonna stop going to the gym because, "He'd rather be a runner with a family and have time with his kids than a gym rat who when asked why he didn't have a family answered because he didn't see a point in it."... I almost cried but we were in public so I held out.

Aw hope it is good news. Did you find a frer, those are good at detecting low levels.... Looking forward to your tests :dust:


----------



## Julesillini8

Crystal5483 said:


> Good luck DSmecho!!
> 
> Charlieworld- how are you doing?
> 
> Firefly you're not out until the witch shows!! Good luck girl!
> 
> AFM - temp went up a little bit again today. The TWW is torturous! 2dpo and the last two months I've had a 10day lp... so I guess I do not have too much longer but I'm totally ready to see :bfp:

Fingers crossed for you.. Which day will you start testing? Are you gonna wait it out


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hope everyone had a great weekend! Im trying my hardest not to SS this cycle but one thing I noticed for sure is my breast are hurting. Mainly my Right. It feels like someone is poking me & they both feel a little heavy. FF says I O'ed on the 15th which I know isn't correct cause I went to see my FS on CD15 & he said I had already O'ed so Im almost positive I Oed on cd14 :D So I am 5DPO!!! Hoping this week flies by! My birthday is on the 13th so I may test just to see if I get a nice birthday present :D


----------



## DSemcho

Julesillini8 said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> I definitely think it was IB!!!!!!!!!!!! Because today after lunch (just now and it's almost 2:45pm) I came home and went to the bathroom and wiped and there was nothing!!!! And my husband made a comment that made me happy! He said he's gonna stop going to the gym because, "He'd rather be a runner with a family and have time with his kids than a gym rat who when asked why he didn't have a family answered because he didn't see a point in it."... I almost cried but we were in public so I held out.
> 
> Aw hope it is good news. Did you find a frer, those are good at detecting low levels.... Looking forward to your tests :dust:Click to expand...

I couldn't get a hold of one... I have the Wondfo Dip Sticks and I'm still getting a BFN.. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Crystal5483

Julesillini8 said:


> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck DSmecho!!
> 
> Charlieworld- how are you doing?
> 
> Firefly you're not out until the witch shows!! Good luck girl!
> 
> AFM - temp went up a little bit again today. The TWW is torturous! 2dpo and the last two months I've had a 10day lp... so I guess I do not have too much longer but I'm totally ready to see :bfp:
> 
> Fingers crossed for you.. Which day will you start testing? Are you gonna wait it outClick to expand...


I am a POAS addict! I have continued my IC OPKs so I can see them get lighter and hopefully darker again. And I've already started my IC PG tests. I like to find out as early as possible so I can start going in for Betas and Progesterone levels. I know 2dpo is crazy. But for some reason it helps me stay calm. I expect BFN EVERY time so I'm less disappointed when I see it vs waiting and then testing later and seeing it. I know strange! But it really does help me. 

I have three other types of tests on hand for when I start thinking I see SOMETHING on my wondfo ICs lol (FRER, CB Digi and cheapo $0.88 Walmart First Signal). :haha: 

:)


----------



## Crystal5483

Good luck beautiful lei I have a good feeling for you!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Crystal5483 said:


> Good luck beautiful lei I have a good feeling for you!

Thanks hun!!! I really hope so :) It would be the best birthday gift ever <3 Im really hoping if we didn't catch both eggs that were released we atleast caught one.


----------



## tugAwug

Julesillini8 said:


> you can put me on the board :bfp:

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Crystal5483

Beautifullei my DH's birthday is 10/14 and DD's is 10/24! So I'm hoping for a :bfp: somewhere in that range haha


----------



## Beautifullei2

Crystal5483 said:


> Beautifullei my DH's birthday is 10/14 and DD's is 10/24! So I'm hoping for a :bfp: somewhere in that range haha

FXED we both get our :bfp: then!!! :happydance:


----------



## Crystal5483

Beautiful lei that would be awesome. Then we can be bump buddies :) hehe


----------



## Beautifullei2

eeeekkkk that would be great!!! :)

When do you plan on testing?


----------



## serenity9712

so ladies, here's the update on me. i had my ultrasound on friday oct 5th to check to see mature follicles. I have 4 growing(i'm took femara days 3-7.) my follicles that she counted were 8mm, 11mm, 12mm, 13mm. well they were . something but i just took the first #. Besides that. she said beings how i do ovulate and grow things on my own with the medication it would cause a stronger ovulation and expects them to grow at 2mm a day. i shouldnt be ovulating until wednesday or so.. doctor thinks today or tomorrow. she said that my follicles have to be a minimum of 17mm before they will expell. and laughing and smiling she says oh ya there's always a possibility of multiples and you have 2 possibly 3 that may be expelling for ovulation. she said definately one. but if my little 8mm on friday grows 2mm a day and i ovulate wednesday then well it could expell too. whatever we get blessed with i will be happy. we are using Preseed. one of my friends from high school had their baby saterday. and my neighbor who didn't want another (her youngest is 1 right now) she just left her house to have a c section. it makes me angry that people who don't want anymore get pregnant and i want one two heck i dont care how many and i can't seem to get preggers. *deep breath* ok i'm done with my vent. so i'm really hoping that my body is happy and we get pregnant this cycle. 

oh ya she said my lining looks amazing too!. so whenever i O i will be in doctors office the following week for blood work. i'm A LOT calmer this cycle. on a brighter note my DH and i kicked our roommate out that was renting from us. he caused alot of stress and made me highly uncomfortable (we think he likes me as more then a friend EWWW-AKWARD! lol) 

ALL you ladies are such a blessing. and i love the conversations we have. so excited to join TWW soon. 

i need a buddy for this cycle, any can apply and all are accepted :)


also forgot to add, i temp vaginally so my temps are diff this cycle to last and i can see the difference and steadiness its amazing.


----------



## DSemcho

Got more of the brown cm today... So it's making me feel kinda bleh... BUT on a good note - hubs said we can officially try! :D YAY!!!! But we're gonna wait until December or January if this cycle doesn't work because of traveling.......


----------



## River54

I tested yesterday, bfn. I ran out of tests for this morning, so I didn't test today. Will test tomorrow though when af is actually due. 
Temp is starting to drop, getting some twinges. 
Haven't gotten a call back from the fs yet after we got the referral, so probably call them tomorrow and make sure they got it. (holiday here today)


----------



## MrsGruffalo

Temp still high here, now 2 days late, and no sign of AF... I'm now on CD32 (my normal cycle is 27 days) 

Had another :bfn: on an IC this morning... :shrug: Just gotta wait it out!


----------



## Crystal5483

Beautifullei2 said:


> eeeekkkk that would be great!!! :)
> 
> When do you plan on testing?

Oh hunnie I'm already testing at 2dpo lol I want to catch any sign of bfp early on in case progesterone levels are low and I can start supplementing.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Crystal5483 said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> eeeekkkk that would be great!!! :)
> 
> When do you plan on testing?
> 
> Oh hunnie I'm already testing at 2dpo lol I want to catch any sign of bfp early on in case progesterone levels are low and I can start supplementing.Click to expand...

Lol!!! If I had a ton of cheapies I would be doing the same. I have 1 test left & I told myself I wasn't going to pee on it until I got further out so I don't waste them lol. But Who am I kidding.. Im sure ill go buy more :)


----------



## Crystal5483

I have about 25 wondfo and just ordered another 50! I also have 6 FRER, 2 CB Digi and 2 First Signal Walmart cheapies. 

It actually keeps me sane in a weird messed up way! Crazy I know!


----------



## Julesillini8

Crystal5483 said:


> I have about 25 wondfo and just ordered another 50! I also have 6 FRER, 2 CB Digi and 2 First Signal Walmart cheapies.
> 
> It actually keeps me sane in a weird messed up way! Crazy I know!

Ha! You crack me up! Maybe you'll get an early bfp before you go through all of those and can sell the rest on eBay. 
On a side note, are you gonna be posting your poas journey? I get addicted to following people with those!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Crystal5483- I totally get it!!! its like you get used to seeing negative so early on that when you get your :bfp: its a TOTAL SHOCK!!! 

Julesillini8 - lol Me too!!!


----------



## Julesillini8

Beautifullei2 said:


> Crystal5483- I totally get it!!! its like you get used to seeing negative so early on that when you get your :bfp: its a TOTAL SHOCK!!!
> 
> Julesillini8 - lol Me too!!!

I know you're probably stocked up too.... How many do you have in your cabinet drawers? Lol! Sending lots of luck your way!


----------



## Crystal5483

Oh yes I will have a thread in pregnancy tests :) 

But I try not to start that until 4dpo ... Don't wZnt to look TOO crazy :haha: :wacko:

I'm still doing OPKs too but haven't posted those lol


----------



## Beautifullei2

Julesillini8 said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> Crystal5483- I totally get it!!! its like you get used to seeing negative so early on that when you get your :bfp: its a TOTAL SHOCK!!!
> 
> Julesillini8 - lol Me too!!!
> 
> I know you're probably stocked up too.... How many do you have in your cabinet drawers? Lol! Sending lots of luck your way!Click to expand...

I didn't stock up _this cycle _but Im thinking I may want to :blush: I already have the urge to POAS & im only 5dpo :haha:




Crystal5483 said:


> Oh yes I will have a thread in pregnancy tests :)
> 
> But I try not to start that until 4dpo ... Don't wZnt to look TOO crazy :haha: :wacko:
> 
> I'm still doing OPKs too but haven't posted those lol

I look forward to seeing this thread & watching your lines get darker :winkwink:


----------



## Crystal5483

I'm not too happy right now :-/ DH just called and our cat got ahold of my test strip papers (opk and pg) and somehow decided he needed to go poop on them! 

Grrr well guess I just have to re-test tonight for my 2dpo lol !!


----------



## cassafrass

serenity9712 said:


> so ladies, here's the update on me. i had my ultrasound on friday oct 5th to check to see mature follicles. I have 4 growing(i'm took femara days 3-7.) my follicles that she counted were 8mm, 11mm, 12mm, 13mm. well they were . something but i just took the first #. Besides that. she said beings how i do ovulate and grow things on my own with the medication it would cause a stronger ovulation and expects them to grow at 2mm a day. i shouldnt be ovulating until wednesday or so.. doctor thinks today or tomorrow. she said that my follicles have to be a minimum of 17mm before they will expell. and laughing and smiling she says oh ya there's always a possibility of multiples and you have 2 possibly 3 that may be expelling for ovulation. she said definately one. but if my little 8mm on friday grows 2mm a day and i ovulate wednesday then well it could expell too. whatever we get blessed with i will be happy. we are using Preseed. one of my friends from high school had their baby saterday. and my neighbor who didn't want another (her youngest is 1 right now) she just left her house to have a c section. it makes me angry that people who don't want anymore get pregnant and i want one two heck i dont care how many and i can't seem to get preggers. *deep breath* ok i'm done with my vent. so i'm really hoping that my body is happy and we get pregnant this cycle.
> 
> oh ya she said my lining looks amazing too!. so whenever i O i will be in doctors office the following week for blood work. i'm A LOT calmer this cycle. on a brighter note my DH and i kicked our roommate out that was renting from us. he caused alot of stress and made me highly uncomfortable (we think he likes me as more then a friend EWWW-AKWARD! lol)
> 
> ALL you ladies are such a blessing. and i love the conversations we have. so excited to join TWW soon.
> 
> i need a buddy for this cycle, any can apply and all are accepted :)
> 
> 
> also forgot to add, i temp vaginally so my temps are diff this cycle to last and i can see the difference and steadiness its amazing.

I hope you get a whole bunch of hood news in the next few weeks ! Fx for you !!


----------



## Crystal5483

Beautifullei2 said:


> Crystal5483- I totally get it!!! its like you get used to seeing negative so early on that when you get your :bfp: its a TOTAL SHOCK!!!
> 
> Julesillini8 - lol Me too!!!

That's exactly it! I just expect it to be bfn so I am surprised for bfp and not disappointed for bfn lol

Why oh why do I SS ?? I'm going to make a notebook so if I don't get it this month I can look back to see what I was "feeling" lol


----------



## Firefly153

I'm out ladies :witch: has flown in on her evil stick 2 days early :(

Good luck and :dust: to all the ladies still to test this month

Hugs to the ladies the :witch: got and congrats and a happy and healthy 9 months to all the ladies with :bfp:


----------



## Crystal5483

Aww so sorry Firefly :hug:


----------



## littlefishygg

I am now 99% sure I am out for this month, AF is now 4 days late but still tested with a BFN this evening. Something has obviously just messed up this cycle, maybe O'd late, in which case I am out because we didn't get a chance to BD after CD 21 (we don't live together at the moment). I now have a big event on sunday that I reallllly don't want to have my AF for because it will be the first time me and OH will have to BD for 3 weeks and I miss him!!! So I am not hoping that AF stays away for another week, but it is probably hoping for too much really. I am just feeling quite disheartened today, I was a bit hopeful that my BFP would have appeared out of nowhere since I last tested on the day AF was due :(


----------



## Beautifullei2

CRYSTAL- I cant believe your cat did that !! lol! I wonder if your cat saw you peeing on them so decided to see what the fuss was about lol. 

I try also not to SS but I if I am feeling a certain way I document it in _countdown to pregnancy _ so I have some sort of reference for the following month. It helps to an extend but my mind is great at tricking me into being pregnant lol


----------



## gnome86

well ov cd 14-16 thinking 14 as is 28 days today since last AF. Today AF came not looking her normal self, in fact not at all but she here so not sure whether to be pleased back to 28 day cycle or worried that she doesnt seem her normal self lol. what a pickle. 
think am clearly out tho.


----------



## Julesillini8

Crystal5483 said:


> I'm not too happy right now :-/ DH just called and our cat got ahold of my test strip papers (opk and pg) and somehow decided he needed to go poop on them!
> 
> Grrr well guess I just have to re-test tonight for my 2dpo lol !!

Omg ha!


----------



## ES89

I'm out :-( af here today. GL to everyone still in and congrats on new bfps x


----------



## luna_19

ES89 said:


> I'm out :-( af here today. GL to everyone still in and congrats on new bfps x

:hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

Still awaiting doctor test answers


----------



## Crystal5483

Julesillini8 said:


> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not too happy right now :-/ DH just called and our cat got ahold of my test strip papers (opk and pg) and somehow decided he needed to go poop on them!
> 
> Grrr well guess I just have to re-test tonight for my 2dpo lol !!
> 
> Omg ha!Click to expand...

Luckily DH was able to save the parts that weren't affected - I was so devastated! And my PG tests were not affected just the paper below so all is well ... but I still POAS again.. of course LOL


----------



## cassafrass

littlefishygg said:


> I am now 99% sure I am out for this month, AF is now 4 days late but still tested with a BFN this evening. Something has obviously just messed up this cycle, maybe O'd late, in which case I am out because we didn't get a chance to BD after CD 21 (we don't live together at the moment). I now have a big event on sunday that I reallllly don't want to have my AF for because it will be the first time me and OH will have to BD for 3 weeks and I miss him!!! So I am not hoping that AF stays away for another week, but it is probably hoping for too much really. I am just feeling quite disheartened today, I was a bit hopeful that my BFP would have appeared out of nowhere since I last tested on the day AF was due :(

I'm right thete with ya 4 days late bfn still ... Come on already swoop in and get this over with


----------



## hopeforbfp

:hugs: I'm so sorry for all the ladies the witch got. It's just not fair and I am sending lots of :dust: for some November BFP's. 

I used to be the same way when we first started TTC only I probably didn't start peeing on sticks until I was 5 or 6 dpo. After a while I just stopped peeing on sticks all the time. The last couple months I've been getting the urge again to POAS all the time. I've probably been starting around 8dpo. I totally get what you mean about expecting the BFN so it isn't disappointing but once I get to 10dpo and there isn't even a hint of a line I start getting depressed already. I know thats stupid because 10dpo is still early but so many women get their BFPs then so I start losing hope quickly at that point. I have promised myself that I will wait until 12dpo this cycle to test and I am determined to stick to it.


----------



## lilyV

AF is here on Thanksgiving. I'm out, see you in Nov to some of you.

FX to the ladies in waiting.


----------



## DSemcho

Crystal5483 said:


> I'm not too happy right now :-/ DH just called and our cat got ahold of my test strip papers (opk and pg) and somehow decided he needed to go poop on them!
> 
> Grrr well guess I just have to re-test tonight for my 2dpo lol !!

Omg... I'm sorry but I lol'ed.... I just wasn't expecting that!!




littlefishygg said:


> I am now 99% sure I am out for this month, AF is now 4 days late but still tested with a BFN this evening. Something has obviously just messed up this cycle, maybe O'd late, in which case I am out because we didn't get a chance to BD after CD 21 (we don't live together at the moment). I now have a big event on sunday that I reallllly don't want to have my AF for because it will be the first time me and OH will have to BD for 3 weeks and I miss him!!! So I am not hoping that AF stays away for another week, but it is probably hoping for too much really. I am just feeling quite disheartened today, I was a bit hopeful that my BFP would have appeared out of nowhere since I last tested on the day AF was due :(


I'm pretty sure I'm out to... Cramps are increasing, today is 14DPO... Temp went down from 98.4 to 98.1..... =/ We're taking the next two cycles off so maybe after that it will work... DH did say we can officially start trying now though instead of NTNP :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Harley Quinn

lilyV said:


> AF is here on Thanksgiving. I'm out, see you in Nov to some of you.
> 
> FX to the ladies in waiting.

Aww, that's too bad. Maybe you'll get your bfp on American Thanksgiving next month! :)


----------



## fairymommy

I am out this cycle. :cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Crystal5483

So sorry to all those who the witche flew in for! :hug: good luck next cycle!


----------



## Sholi

AF came on sunday, off to my HSG in 30 mins


----------



## jennyjane

um think i have a :bfp: how do you upload pics??!! im actually shaking!


----------



## 2yearsandtryi

click on go advanced and click the paperclip and choose a file xx


----------



## hopeforbfp

Congrats Jenny! Can't wait to see a pic


----------



## jennyjane

hopefully you can still see it, i had to really cut the pic down coz it was too large.
 



Attached Files:







small.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 24


----------



## DSemcho

My cramps went away and so did the brown color - now there is nothing! Just CM... I bought some FRER's but I'm gonna wait a couple of more days to take those.


----------



## jennyjane

ok i dont know about andone else it looks almost negative to me from on here. there is a faint line... gonna do anotherone tomorrow hopefully that will be darker. stick bean stick!


----------



## jennyjane

i really didnt have any symptoms, bit constipated, bit more thirsty, bit more creamy cm and massive skin breakout, like i was a teen again


----------



## DSemcho

Call your doctor for a blood test just to make sure.


----------



## lorojovanos

JENNY, nice BFP:)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenny I see both lines clearly withought even having to click on the picture to enlarge it! Congrats hun :happydance:


----------



## Crystal5483

Congrats JENNY!! :bfp: !!!


----------



## Julesillini8

Congrats Jenny!


----------



## cassafrass

yay jenny!!!! :) .. AFM BFN 5 days late :( grrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## confetti83

:happydance:


jennyjane said:


> hopefully you can still see it, i had to really cut the pic down coz it was too large.

:happydance:

congrats on your and to all others who got a BFP this month. 

I am out had some pink spotting today should have tested tomm but af seems that it will show up early but my temp is higher than usual which I do not understnad pfffffffff.

Better luck next time:kiss:


----------



## tugAwug

jennyjane said:


> hopefully you can still see it, i had to really cut the pic down coz it was too large.

Congratulations on your BFP!!!!:happydance:


----------



## MrsMM24

:hi:Welcome all New Joiners!!!! GL FXD! _*You will notice that your name has been added to the front page...*_:dust::dust:




:test: *2YEARSANDTHRYI, BBANNER19M FOOTIEC, LILYV, LOROJOVANOS, and LOVETOTEACH86*:test: Good Luck to you Hun! :dust:​


:book: Still waiting on some news Ladies, we are here for you either way... *xEMMADx, 7ANDCOUNTING, TTCMUMMYOF3, MAH0113, MAMAx3, MISSAMANDA, CASSAFRASS, FOXY37, KIMMIK2344, LOGAN'S MUM, RIANNE85, BABYNUMBER3, JESSTHEMESS, MRS GRUFFALO, QUEST55, and RIVER54 ...*



CONGRATS!!!! :bfp: *TRUEBLUEBABY, JULESILLINI8, and JENNYJANE* Wishing you a H&H 9 months!!!​

Ladies, I started a *1st Trimester Thread*!! All went well yesterday at the doc!:happydance: LINK:https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-summer-2013-babies-we-here.html#post21982217



*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:


:hugs: Sorry to hear that the :witch: flew in on that dreadful broom *ES89, USAMOM, LOVETOTEACH86, FIREFLY153, GNOME86, LILYV, FAIRYMOMMY, LITTLEFISHYGG, SHOLI, and CONFETTI83*, your next cycle IS going to be the one!:dust:


*JUNIPER1450 & BEAUTIFULLEI2* things are sounding good, GL:dust:


*LIZLOVELUST* Great appointment and great news Hun, GL :dust:


*SHOLI* GL today with the HSG, mine went well and was informative and helpful early this summer :dust:


*JENNYJANE* there is no need to check that test, the lines can be seen clearly. A little early at 11DPO so they will only get darker:dust:


*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp* Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a free account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. :dust:



*My 42DPO SS:* Appointment went Great yesterday so this the last SS you will get. FATIGUE, and sore bbs on and off... I have a ticker now! GL Ladies!:dust:



Please look at *page 72* once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!


----------



## echo

So today af is due. So far, no sign of that witch (I usually spot a day or two before). I have had a 15 day LP before, and FF could be wrong about o, it could have actually been 2 days later, what I think of as the fallback rise.

Holding out to test.


----------



## echo

Congrats Jenny!


----------



## MrsMM24

As promised...... to help ease the stress.

You *MUST* keep in mind that this is based on a 28-30 day cycle. So if you _*know*_ that yours is shorter or longer, you have to tweak the numbers or days a little.... GL Ladies

*October!!!*


https://thomasgwyndunbar.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/conception2implantation.jpg?w=513&h=388

This is just an idea of the timing, give or take a day ladies!

This really only works/makes sense to look at if you *know* (based on temp drop or specific digi monitor) the exact Ovulation day.

*AFTER IMPLANTING* HCG does not build up enough to show on an HPT or Blood test for 2-3 days! Keep this in mind... Implantation can occur as late as 12DPO!


(Just to keep us in perspective... The thread moves quickly and everyone can't keep up as it does or are new to the thread and haven't read back. I think this will give some good motivation in the middle of the week!)

*Thanks DEBZIE*


----------



## Mrs. 2010

My temp has dropped. I'm a getting discouraged. I know we can have kids it just took us 4 years. Who knows maybe my room was cooler than normal. Wishful thinking. AF is due on the 12th gonna wait it to see if she arrives before I test. I'm 12dpo and I really though I had a chance this time. :(


----------



## lorojovanos

ECHO, that's a nice rise this morning hon. Holy moly. Fingers are tightly crossed for ya


----------



## River54

Congrats Jenny!!

Echo - seems we are in the same boat - my temp rose a bit today as well.

I am fatigued...napped yesterday afternoon (Thanksgiving), and had a full night's rest last night. Feel like I am sick a bit...dp didn't grab any tests last night while shopping, and I had said to myself that af was supposed to be here today anyways, and I'd see what my temp was. With all my charts, temp has gone down by now. But I also feel like I am sick with something, though if that were the case, then I'd think I'd have a huge rise...sooo....saved some fmu, and going out to grab a test later when I feel a bit better - took the day off work today...
hoping....


----------



## DSemcho

Not feeling so good today. Had a rough day at work because I was in a bad mood (never am! I'm normally happy go lucky). Came home and bright lights made me feel horrible - got a migraine and took a nap... Woke up for like 5 minutes and fell back asleep and I didn't even hear my husband leave (which we have to slam the door because it won't shut properly unless we do). I'm extremely nauseous to.... Still getting a BFN at 14DPO - but on countdowntopregnancy I'm only 8DPO and I OV'ed on CD22 instead of CD16 which is where FF has me... So I'm confused. Ugh I hate feeling like butthole.


----------



## lizlovelust

So far I got one test result back

Hemoglobin: Result - 13.4, range it should be in 12.3-15.7,
I forget why she was testing this one?


----------



## Stevi11

Used Preseed for the first time lastnight. DH thought i was crazy to put "lube" "up there" instead of on the outside lol It was just new for him. It was cute. We both realyl liked it. I'm glad I bought it so far. we will see if the second round of clomid and using preseed will work this month. I'm in the first day of my fertile week. will be BD every other day until about 5dpo.


----------



## Sholi

Nothing wrong with my tubes


----------



## MrsGruffalo

Three days late- no :bfp: yet :(


----------



## Cristeena

Congratulations Jenny!!!!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## kimmik2344

The :witch: came so day 2 of her and then another wait to ovulate and another 2 weeks to follow. I stop hoping and just gonna let it happen. This time should be better as I won't be stressed out as much as life is settling down. Oh well. GL to everyone and congrats to all the BFPs!


----------



## echo

Liz, she was testing your hemoglobin to make sure you have the correct number of blood cells, and to make sure you aren't anemic, I think. If you were, then they would know what else to look for, like different syndromes and diseases (like Addison's, I think, or Huntington's).


----------



## River54

BFN today. starting to think ff has my o day wrong...if I change it to FAM instead of Adv, o day gets moved by 2 days, making af not due til thursday.
Only time will tell now.


----------



## Crystal5483

Sorry Kimmik :hug:

River you're still in until the witch shows!!

AFM I'm hating this TWW!


----------



## Mrs. 2010

My boobs r killing me and I'm so freaking tired. 

Congrats to all the bfps!!


----------



## lizlovelust

echo said:


> Liz, she was testing your hemoglobin to make sure you have the correct number of blood cells, and to make sure you aren't anemic, I think. If you were, then they would know what else to look for, like different syndromes and diseases (like Addison's, I think, or Huntington's).

Ohhhh thank you! Im waiting for all the other tests now.


----------



## Cat2B

Hi ladies, I was really hoping to join you. This is my first time posting, EVER. I've been a serial stalker for several months. We are currently in month 10 of TTC #2, and I'm on CD7. I'll probably O on CD14, and plan to test on 10/24.
I was wondering if anyone could offer advice. I usually have AF for 5-6 days, but this month I was three days late and CD5-7 I have had blood only when I wipe. Am I over thinking or could this be a sign of a problem? Thanks for any input, and baby dust to all.


----------



## ..Julie..

Will be testing about oct 20th!! Good luck ladies that are still waiting to test!! Such a nerve racking time!


----------



## Safariguri

Hi! Newbie here, first month charting and TTC #2.
I think I'm 5 dpo so I'll be testing around the 18th or 19th.
I've been Thread Stalking for the last day or two, I'm so happy for all the BFPs! Ever since last week and this TWW started I've been slowly turning circles in my brain:headspin:waiting for the 18th or 19th... so we'll see. 
To keep myself busy I'd like to join y'all and offer encouragement for all the TTC'ers. And maybe find a CD buddy or testing buddy? I may not be able to wait to test :winkwink:
Also FF said I'm 3dpo, but I didn't start temping until a few days before I normally O, I've been pretty steady for the last year, so I think it's just off and I am really 5dpo. FF can be wrong, if there aren't enough temps, right?

So Hi and GL to everyone in the October TWW club!

Safari :hi:


----------



## luna_19

Hi safari, I'm due to test around the 19th too :)

Ff can definitely be wrong at times, in fact I'm quite sure I'm 2 dpo with a fallback rise but I would not be surprised if it puts my o day as today...will just have to wait and see if af shows or else I'll just never know ;)


----------



## Crystal5483

I'm testing now but I consider the 20th my official testing date!

I think my OPKs are getting darker again... what the heck?


----------



## needabumpasap

Hi to all!! I'm also a newbie and will be testing on the 14th.

Today I'm 11dpo and this is our second month ttc. This month I used an ovulation test so I know within a day or two when I ovulated. I have had some symptoms (I think) within the past few days show up such as darker colored areolas, creamy cm, and I'm sooooo tired!!! Who knows though, I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much. I'm really hoping that this is our month.

It's really nice to see everyone on here posting about thier stories. My friends concieved the first month they tried and so I'm a bit discouraged. It's so hard to not want to pee on a stick every day!!! lol


----------



## Crystal5483

Just started watching What To Expect When You're Expecting... 

Tissues are ready in case I get emotional!!


----------



## echo

Everyone I know who has seen it has cried. I have not seen it yet.


----------



## Crystal5483

I'm all alone on my couch with DH and DD in bed... This should be wonderful lol


----------



## lizlovelust

I feel so blah and becomming tired of trying :(, still on cycle 9 waiting to O. Also waiting for the rest of my blood test results...hemoglobin is perfect, now to see the other like 6 test results lol, maybe im just broken...


----------



## echo

Liz! Be positive! It has been less than a year. You don't don't what kind of sperm your OH makes. AND stress does make a difference. Wait until you get your results back. Then make a plan.


----------



## lizlovelust

No its been a year and 2 months since we started trying but only 9 cycles. As of today im having really watery bright pink cm... What could be going on?


----------



## Safariguri

Welcome needabump! Babydust to you...:dust:
I understand the anxiety. Some I've seen get pregnant quickly, but most of my friends have needed a little help getting that first one. Of course, most of us waiting until we were older, so that makes sense.... 

And Crystal


Crystal5483 said:


> I'm all alone on my couch with DH and DD in bed... This should be wonderful lol

Loved this movie! So fun! And yes, keep the tissue :cry:


----------



## Julesillini8

Crystal5483 said:


> I'm testing now but I consider the 20th my official testing date!
> 
> I think my OPKs are getting darker again... what the heck?

Hmm not to get your hopes up but haven't I heard onhere that when you're preggo those turn positive again? I wish I had some to test it out... Gosh I want you to get that bfp!


----------



## Julesillini8

Safariguri said:


> Welcome needabump! Babydust to you...:dust:
> I understand the anxiety. Some I've seen get pregnant quickly, but most of my friends have needed a little help getting that first one. Of course, most of us waiting until we were older, so that makes sense....
> 
> And Crystal
> 
> 
> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> I'm all alone on my couch with DH and DD in bed... This should be wonderful lol
> 
> Loved this movie! So fun! And yes, keep the tissue :cry:Click to expand...

Hey welcome to you and needsabump! This is a great thread, lots of fantastic women on here so you've come to the right place! Good luck!


----------



## Crystal5483

Julesillini8 said:


> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> I'm testing now but I consider the 20th my official testing date!
> 
> I think my OPKs are getting darker again... what the heck?
> 
> Hmm not to get your hopes up but haven't I heard onhere that when you're preggo those turn positive again? I wish I had some to test it out... Gosh I want you to get that bfp!Click to expand...

Doubtful it would be getting darker already! haha! It's too early I think tee-Hee but here's hoping!! :haha:


----------



## Julesillini8

Crystal5483 said:


> Julesillini8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> I'm testing now but I consider the 20th my official testing date!
> 
> I think my OPKs are getting darker again... what the heck?
> 
> Hmm not to get your hopes up but haven't I heard onhere that when you're preggo those turn positive again? I wish I had some to test it out... Gosh I want you to get that bfp!Click to expand...
> 
> Doubtful it would be getting darker already! haha! It's too early I think tee-Hee but here's hoping!! :haha:Click to expand...

Yeah I guess lol. I forget you're only 3 dpo and prolly have implanted yet! But why else would that happen?


----------



## Crystal5483

Not sure! Who knows lol


----------



## Stacie79

Hi, my hun and I have been ntnp for couple of yrs now and so we took the next step of buying clearblue ov test kit with the smiley, got the smiley last Monday and we BD, waiting until 15th to test. Our first month of ttc. Here's to hoping, been stalking this site for over a month now, glad to see such great support. :)


----------



## hopeforbfp

Oh my gosh Margo I am loving your chart :) EEK I hope this is really it for you. I can't wait to see your temp tomorrow.

I started my progesterone today, it's cd 21 for me. I've been feeling a little crampy this evening and a little gassy :blush: but I know that progesterone can mimic signs of pregnancy so I don't want to get my hopes up. Though I must say, I am loving my chart right now and I'm just hoping and praying that is an implantation dip I have on cd6. I've never had that drastic of a dip before. It is making me rethink my decision to wait until 12dpo to test. If that truly is my implantation dip then I should get a BFP by 10dpo. Who knows what I will decide to do. 

Do any of you ladies who have kids or have had mc feel like you are overly sensitive to symptoms? I feel like I notice every tiny little difference in my body which is so annoying because I was convinced I was pregnant the last 2 cycles for sure without a doubt and obviously I was not. Again I have that feeling and that hope but I know I can't trust it. 

I've really wanted to see What to Expect When Expecting but couldn't bring myself to watch it after my mc. What is all this talk about needing tissues? I thought it was supposed to be a really funny movie. Is it actually sad? I'm not a fan of sad :nope:


----------



## echo

hopeforbfp said:


> Oh my gosh Margo I am loving your chart :) EEK I hope this is really it for you. I can't wait to see your temp tomorrow.
> 
> I started my progesterone today, it's cd 21 for me. I've been feeling a little crampy this evening and a little gassy :blush: but I know that progesterone can mimic signs of pregnancy so I don't want to get my hopes up. Though I must say, I am loving my chart right now and I'm just hoping and praying that is an implantation dip I have on cd6. I've never had that drastic of a dip before. It is making me rethink my decision to wait until 12dpo to test. If that truly is my implantation dip then I should get a BFP by 10dpo. Who knows what I will decide to do.
> 
> Do any of you ladies who have kids or have had mc feel like you are overly sensitive to symptoms? I feel like I notice every tiny little difference in my body which is so annoying because I was convinced I was pregnant the last 2 cycles for sure without a doubt and obviously I was not. Again I have that feeling and that hope but I know I can't trust it.
> 
> I've really wanted to see What to Expect When Expecting but couldn't bring myself to watch it after my mc. What is all this talk about needing tissues? I thought it was supposed to be a really funny movie. Is it actually sad? I'm not a fan of sad :nope:

I am a big fan of your chart, too!! I'll be stalking you....

As far as testing goes. I thought I could handle testing at will, regardless of result. 2 days in (10 and 11dpo), and I couldn't bear the bfn's anymore, so I am testing tomorrow, as af was due today and hasn't shown. :)

Good luck and mucho :dust:


----------



## echo

lizlovelust said:


> No its been a year and 2 months since we started trying but only 9 cycles. As of today im having really watery bright pink cm... What could be going on?

I don't know, Liz. Watery usually is fertile...could you be ovulating? Ovulation bleed can happen, and could be mixing with your fertile cm.


----------



## Babiesimready

So I've been following this website for a while and just lurking...its great to see wonderful stories of BFPs and seeing how everyone supports and strengthen one another knowing we're all fighting together:thumbup:

My story, Me 1 myomectomy to remove fibroids, and a hysteroscopy to remove ovarian cysts, age 27, DH is perfect. Ttc for 7months, First fresh ivf was a BFN with a SET 5day blast, 3 full blasts was frozen. Just had my first FET today, I transferred 2 great embryos and now on my tww...went for acupuncture today after taking the longest nap ever, taking things easy for the next 2 days. THis is my time...for this child we have prayed and I believe God answers prayers. Baby dust to everyone :hugs:

Beta test date is 10-18! Babies grow! Babies grow!!! :happydance:


----------



## bbanner19

My OV was later than expected this month. I am only 8DPO today so I will not test until the 15th. I tested today for the fun of it because I have heard of people getting BFPs as early as 8DPO, but I got a BFN. We'll see what happens on the 15th! Can you switch me to the new date? Thanks!


----------



## DSemcho

Good luck ladies!!

Echo - I hope she stays away!!! Your chart looks great!

lizlovelust - Is it possible you could be releasing a second egg?


AFM - Not feeling like butthole anymore! Temp it still above 98 this morning. No more cramps, and no more brown stuff... Today according to FF is 15DPO - and if we go by my normal cycles then AF is due in 2 days. With countdowntopregnancy I'm 9DPO. Have not retested today - I'm not sure if I will either. I think I'm going to wait for AF honestly.


----------



## laurac1988

8dpo over here. Still sore bbs. Having trouble with smells and nausea...


----------



## echo

Sounds good ladies!!

DSemcho, countdowntopregnancy has me for 9, too! And I don't know why...I wouldn't have ovulated with creamy cm and a not-so-firm cervix....


----------



## echo

Good luck Laurac!


----------



## DSemcho

I got my + OPK on the day that FF has me ovulating because of my temperature. So there is no way I got a +OPK and then OV'ed 6 days later!!


----------



## DSemcho

DH spent our WHOLE savings in less then 4 days... >_< Bought $700 worth of recording equipment &&& then last night bought a $1,4000 Apple IMac for his recording stuff.... It makes me SUPER annoyed but it's his money to. Hopefully it's the last big purchase he'll make for a long time - and I'll get him back by buying something expensive that I want when we have enough. He can't complain So I asked DH last night if we really are gonna start TTC and he kinda ignored the question or would change the subject. I asked him one more time today when he came home, and he informed me "if you weren't serious about you being angry about the computer then why should you expect me to be serious about us trying." Needless to say I'm UBER mad.... On top of that AF is showing up >_<

Worst. Day. EVER. See ya'll next year...


----------



## lizlovelust

Echo- I dont think so? My temps dont show O...

Ds- I havent even Oed once yet :(


----------



## lorojovanos

DSEMCHO- I'm so sorry love. I do understand how unbelievably upsetting, frustrating, and mean men can be at times. I try to brush it off cause even though it's us women who do all of the tracking, checking and temping, men, or at least mine, tend to keep their desires in check and brush stuff off. Didn't he say the other day you guys could offically start trying? I guess I'm a bit confused as to why you'd be trying next year then...


----------



## Crystal5483

4dpo and both countdown and FF agree :) but I'm going mad lol 

Someone needs to invent a super sensitive at-home detector ultrasound hahaha

The TWW I'd torturous. I just assume I'm out lol so we'll see what happens! Haha temps are steadily rising

Do you think my chart looks ok? 

MrsMM so glad your appointment went so well!!!

Beautifullei any news?

Liz hope you get some answers soon!! 

Julesillini how are you feeling?


----------



## DSemcho

Nope we're not officially trying anymore - that's what he was joking about it turns out. So it's only gonna be if it happens it happens again. And next year because we have to be careful for a couple of months because of traveling from mid July to end of August. It won't be safe to fly late in pregnancy.


----------



## lorojovanos

I'm so sorry:(


----------



## echo

Sorry, DSemcho. :hugs:


----------



## Crystal5483

Sorry Dsemcho! :hug:


----------



## cassafrass

Oh man DS ... :( ... :hugs:


----------



## BabyT2013

Hi! 
New to this thread (and to the site)! I'll be testing the first time on the 27th of October! Good luck to everyone who still has to test this month.


----------



## cassafrass

BabyT2013 said:


> Hi!
> New to this thread (and to the site)! I'll be testing the first time on the 27th of October! Good luck to everyone who still has to test this month.

welcome! gl!!


----------



## MrsMM24

:hi:Welcome all New Joiners!!!! GL FXD!  _*You will notice that your name has been added to the front page...*_:dust::dust:




:test: *ECHO, JCLIFF, JTHRO24, JUNIPER1450, and MUSTANGGTGIRL*:test: Good Luck to you Hun! :dust:​


:book: Still waiting on some news Ladies, we are here for you either way... *xEMMADx, 7ANDCOUNTING, TTCMUMMYOF3, MAH0113, MAMAx3, MISSAMANDA, CASSAFRASS, FOXY37, LOGAN'S MUM, RIANNE85, BABYNUMBER3, JESSTHEMESS, MRS GRUFFALO, QUEST55, RIVER54, 2YEARSANDTHRYI, FOOTIEC, LOROJOVANOS ...*





*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:


:hugs: Sorry to hear that the :witch: flew in on that dreadful broom *DSEMCHO and KIMMIK2344*, your next cycle IS going to be the one!:dust:



*LIZLOVELUST* You have to figure out a way to manage your stress. To relax a little, because stress is much more detrimental to spermies, eggs, OV, and getting pregnant in general. We all have a bit of nervousness but I have had you on MANY threads and your stress management is the most concerning. I hope that you and OH can find a method to ease your stress so that with all the testing that can be done, a clear path of help can be determined Hun! GL:dust:


*SHOLI* How was your HSG, and when will you get the results? :dust:


*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp* Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a free account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. :dust:



Please look at *page 72* once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!


----------



## tugAwug

So according to the MyDays App, this is my fertile week.....FINALLY!:happydance: I'm gonna try and check my CM again this week so that I will hopefully know when it's really the time to BD. I'm REALLY hoping for a BFP this cycle due to I'll have a summer baby which will be perfect since I'm entering the Nursing Program this Spring.

Ladies, lets try not to stress too hard :nope:(I'm trying to convince myself of the same while I type this). We will get our BFP's and they'll be Sticky!!:happydance:


----------



## lizlovelust

Has anyone else ever had super watery bright pink CM? That's what I've been having since yesterday. I'm CD76, no idea if I've Oed...I'm assuming I haven't. If someone has had this before, what did it turn out to be?


----------



## echo

Hey MrsMM, can you move me to 10/13. I changed FF to research and got new crosshairs in a different place, putting me at 12dpo instead of 16. Thanks!


----------



## Stevi11

BabyT2013 said:


> Hi!
> New to this thread (and to the site)! I'll be testing the first time on the 27th of October! Good luck to everyone who still has to test this month.

I start testing on the day my AF is due. So Oct. 28th is the day for me.


----------



## lorojovanos

ECHO- Your chart looks much better now:)
AFM- I'm going to the States tomorrow shopping with a girlfriend so I will be stocking up on preg tests since I cannot believe how cheap they are there, compared to here. I'm pretty pumped about that:)


----------



## echo

Thanks Loro, I think so too. It looks more normal to me. 

Still can't believe how long your cycle is, I really hope you get to start fresh soon. Someone on another thread said it can take up to 10 days for the provera to induce period after ending it? You have the patience of a saint.

Have fun stateside. :)


----------



## lizlovelust

I wish I would O already, or I wish AF would show up! I'm so impatient for my blood results! I should get the rest no later than Friday!


----------



## lorojovanos

echo said:


> Thanks Loro, I think so too. It looks more normal to me.
> 
> Still can't believe how long your cycle is, I really hope you get to start fresh soon. Someone on another thread said it can take up to 10 days for the provera to induce period after ending it? You have the patience of a saint.
> 
> Have fun stateside. :)

I can't believe it either. I wouldn't say I'm patient, at all. Every day, 100x, I'm checking CM, on here, comparing charts, researching everything. I know that it can take up to 10 days, which to me is ridiculous, but why would my temps go up? My last cycle, where my temps were so consistant and I was on Clomid, I took my temps at 545 am, and this cycle is 8am. I wonder if I should go back to that time. I'm assuming that at 5:45, when the alarm went off, I was out cold whereas at 8, I do wake up and hear my hubby get ready for work, I'm sure I've tossed and turned. It's the only explaination I have for my temps up and down, when they are taken at the same time, every day, and vaginally:shrug:
Also, is there anything I should be buying to help me along in my next cycle that is safe to take with Clomid? I find that suppliments and such are more availble in the US than here. I know I can't take Vitex or Fertilaid. I will be taking my prenatal, B6 and EPO...


----------



## echo

What about red raspberry leaf?


----------



## lorojovanos

Is that a capsule? Do you take that?


----------



## echo

I have. It is supposed to be 'the woman's tonic', supposedly helps build healthy uterine tissue, and is safe for pregnancy up to the 8th month. I was taking capsules, and I also was drinking the tea. I used to use it just for pms, but I am going to pick some up to start again.


----------



## lorojovanos

Ok, where do you get it?


----------



## Stevi11

thanks echo for the info about red raspberry leaf. I'm going to get some after i get off work.


----------



## echo

I buy it at a natural foods store, but most pharmacy's have it in the vitamin section. 

https://www.beeyoutiful.com/red-raspberry-leaves.html
https://www.naturalfertilityshop.com/product-p/raspleaftea2-w1.htm


----------



## Crystal5483

I feel slightly crampy and a pinching feeling by my left ovary 

That's most likely the corpus luteum right? Can someone explain what the heck the CL is??? I'm confused on that!


----------



## needabumpasap

Safariguri said:


> Welcome needabump! Babydust to you...:dust:
> I understand the anxiety. Some I've seen get pregnant quickly, but most of my friends have needed a little help getting that first one. Of course, most of us waiting until we were older, so that makes sense....
> 
> And Crystal
> 
> Loved this movie! So fun! And yes, keep the tissue :cry:

Thanks so much for all of the hope. I POAS this morning (4am and couldn't sleep)... haha is was a BFN. I used the First Response test, but I'm still keeping hope alive. My husband thinks I'm crazy because I tested early, but I couldn't resist it!


----------



## lorojovanos

echo said:


> I buy it at a natural foods store, but most pharmacy's have it in the vitamin section.
> 
> https://www.beeyoutiful.com/red-raspberry-leaves.html
> https://www.naturalfertilityshop.com/product-p/raspleaftea2-w1.htm

Ok, I'll read up on those:thumbup:
Can you give me a name of the stores that carry it. I'm just unsure of where you would get it. I looked online at Target, and they don't carry it


----------



## cassafrass

Heheheh i poas almost every day from 8 dpo to afs due date and now im 6 days late still nothing so im trying to fight my addiction lol


----------



## needabumpasap

cassafrass said:


> Heheheh i poas almost every day from 8 dpo to afs due date and now im 6 days late still nothing so im trying to fight my addiction lol

I think this will turn into an addiction for me!!! Good luck to you! :)


----------



## needabumpasap

Can someone explain this charting thing to me? Can you use a regular themometer? What are you looking for on the chart? Thanks! :)


----------



## echo

I don't know where you will be, but this is where I go:
https://www.earthoriginsmarket.com/pages/Home.aspx

Whole Foods is more widespread. 
https://www.wholefoodsmarket.com/


----------



## DSemcho

Wow... I'm sorry to do the poor me thing - but this really is not my day. My parents just messaged me on FB and they are having to put down the dog we've had for 10 years..... =/

That dog has been with me through two break ups, and when my ex left she'd stay the night with me and snuggle with me. Through a broken leg, and all kinds of other things. I was looking forward to seeing her when we went back to the states to visit in July :(


----------



## cassafrass

DSemcho said:


> Wow... I'm sorry to do the poor me thing - but this really is not my day. My parents just messaged me on FB and they are having to put down the dog we've had for 10 years..... =/
> 
> That dog has been with me through two break ups, and when my ex left she'd stay the night with me and snuggle with me. Through a broken leg, and all kinds of other things. I was looking forward to seeing her when we went back to the states to visit in July :(

Omgosh :( so sorry love


----------



## echo

needabumpasap said:


> Can someone explain this charting thing to me? Can you use a regular themometer? What are you looking for on the chart? Thanks! :)

No, you need a basal thermometer that takes temps to the hundredth of a degree. You have to take your temp at the same time every day, before you move from bed at all for it to be accurate. Your temp will start to drop for ovulation due to the estrogen rising. In order to confirm ovulation, you need 3 temps at least .04 higher than your previous 6 temps. This can be complicated by things like a fallback rise (second surge of estrogen). Progesterone production after o is what makes temps rise. No pregnancy causes progesterone to fall, inducing period. 

www.fertilityfriend.com had a whole charting course and videos.


----------



## echo

:hugs: DSemcho.


----------



## MrsGruffalo

5 days late... and two :bfn:s this morning... :(


----------



## needabumpasap

echo said:


> No, you need a basal thermometer that takes temps to the hundredth of a degree. You have to take your temp at the same time every day, before you move from bed at all for it to be accurate. Your temp will start to drop for ovulation due to the estrogen rising. In order to confirm ovulation, you need 3 temps at least .04 higher than your previous 6 temps. This can be complicated by things like a fallback rise (second surge of estrogen). Progesterone production after o is what makes temps rise. No pregnancy causes progesterone to fall, inducing period.
> 
> www.fertilityfriend.com had a whole charting course and videos.

Oh, okay! I might try that next month if I don't get a BFP!!!! Thanks for the information.


----------



## Julesillini8

Crystal5483 said:


> I feel slightly crampy and a pinching feeling by my left ovary
> 
> That's most likely the corpus luteum right? Can someone explain what the heck the CL is??? I'm confused on that!

That's an endocrine ( hormonal) cyst left on the ovary following ovulation from that ovary. Once implantation occurs, hcg triggers this to cont to produce and maintain high levels of progesterone. Progesterone keep the endometrium lining thick for a healthy early pregnancy. About 10-12 weeks the placenta then takes over... Sigh, this is kinda how I remember it from college... Which was a " few " years ago... Haha I have a biology background.... We"ll see if anyone else has some better or diff answers....... Basically it is what is left on the ovary after ovulation and can cause some pinches and pains. It goes away and is reabsorbed by the body if implantation does not occur by the end of the cycle( as no hcg is present).


----------



## Crystal5483

Lots of punchy feelings just now! So I guess I can confirm that I OEd from my left ovary! lol


----------



## River54

I updated my chart and have different crosshairs; now I am due for AF tomorrow.

Called the fs to see if they got the referral, and they didn't, called the doc, to see if they sent it, they did...and they said they'd send it again...playing the waiting game now...

Soo tired the past few days, but better now, and back at work...


----------



## gnome86

fella has been very supportive, i finally talked to him (mid blubbing :wacko:) about being more scared of being infertile than of what it could be on my ovary etc. he just hugged me and said we will go to doctor together when have had my next scan and that we need to cut out the last few cigs we are still smoking etc so think even he has realised there is a problem now. 

-what is the general consensus on the clearblue fertility monitor doo dah thing? Could go buy one but unless they are gods gift to ovulation i dont want to bother :)


----------



## echo

I've heard if you use ovulation predictor kits regularly, then its worth it because you don't have to buy the kits all the time. Especially if you have irregular cycles and might get multiple fertile times and need many opk's. However, you still have to buy the test strips to go with the monitor. So :shrug: 
Glad your OH is on board!


----------



## lorojovanos

GNOME- I'm glad DH is on board:)
AFM- Getting some cramps, hoping its AF coming. I'm so excited to shop stateside tomorrow, all of the fertility, opk, tests etc are so much cheaper!
Serious drama here, I live in a village with 1000 people. About 10 miles from a city of 300000. Last night, a 70 year old man, tried to kill his wife! Their house is on my street and havent been able to leave all day cause of the police. Hopefully theyll let me go in the am!


----------



## cassafrass

Loro yay shopping... booo wife killing that's really sad :(


----------



## Crystal5483

That's crazy Loro!


----------



## echo

lorojovanos said:


> GNOME- I'm glad DH is on board:)
> AFM- Getting some cramps, hoping its AF coming. I'm so excited to shop stateside tomorrow, all of the fertility, opk, tests etc are so much cheaper!
> Serious drama here, I live in a village with 1000 people. About 10 miles from a city of 300000. Last night, a 70 year old man, tried to kill his wife! Their house is on my street and havent been able to leave all day cause of the police. Hopefully they'll let me go in the am!

That's awful! That must be big in a small town like yours. Was there a history of violence?

There are about 50,000 in my 'town', about 800 per square mile. This is my neighborhood:

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/03/03/mykel-mendes-killed-broth_n_171517.html

Its actually quite sad, there are multiple shootings a year, and unfortunately that number goes up every year, it seems. Despite the Drug Task Force, and federal aid, drug trafficking seems to be flourishing.


----------



## gnome86

well i am going to go buy soft cups tomorrow and give them a try this cycle, then will see what doc has to say before splashing out on a c.b fertility monitor.


----------



## Crystal5483

Really Echo? I would never have put the cape to have so much violence!! I love the cape :)


----------



## lorojovanos

OMG, thats scary. :( There really isnt drugs here, people smoke weed, but most people grow it themselves! LOL We don't even have a stoplight!
There has been no history of violence with this couple, however, every 10 years or so, there seems to be a man killing his wife. 3 in the last 30 years:(
I moved here to be with my hubby, from a city of 80000, cause its "safer" and its a "community" to raise our son in...Thats a joke today...
Anyways, back to TTC, I just had a glob of EWCM and I *think* a wee bit of brown on the TP. Cramps are pretty bad


----------



## echo

Does this mean af is coming?


----------



## echo

And when you say someone gets killed like every 10 years, it makes me think you live in a Stephen King novel. You could write a book. Make your town like 'Haven'. (not too lessen the fact that murder is BAD)


----------



## echo

Sorry. I'm in a weird mood today.


----------



## lorojovanos

ECHO- I'm hoping for AF, but nothing so far!

It's funny you say about writing a book, I went to school for journalism and since being home with my son, have been writing a book, im about 200 pages in... Not like a Stephen King type book, but good idea! I'm more of a Nick Sparks, Jodi Picoult kind of girl:)


----------



## echo

Ahhh! That's awesome! I will have to read it when you get published.


----------



## cassafrass

Me too all I do in my spare time is read good for you ... :)


----------



## hopeforbfp

Sign me up for your book too :) so I satisfied my POAS urge this morning with an opk then of course I stopped at a dollar tree on my way home from work so I don't have to use my good tests when I give in and test all the time. I get so embarrassed every time I go to dollar tree. I bought 8 tests and I just can't imagine what's going through the checkers mind lol.


----------



## needabumpasap

Well AF came to visit (a day early though)... :( It's on to next cycle. I hoping that next month I will finally get my BPF! It would be the perfect birthday present for myself! GL to everyone!


----------



## Crystal5483

dye smear... so evil!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=60286
 



Attached Files:







SAM_0672_resize.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## lizlovelust

Morning ladies, still no AF, but im still havimg watery bright pink CM, still waitimg for bloood results.


----------



## babyhopesinmi

Can you add me to the list? I am 7DPO and will be testing 10/19, hopefully I can wait that long.


----------



## PinkPeony10

Hi ladies! I would like to join! I am currently 4DPO and plan on testing on my birthday. Which is October 17th! I'll only be 10DPO at that point...but I am hoping for a BFP birthday surprise! :)


----------



## MrsMM24

:hi:Welcome all New Joiners!!!! GL FXD! _*You will notice that your name has been added to the front page...*_:dust::dust:




:test: *BABY_DREAM*:test: Good Luck to you Hun! :dust:​


:book: Still waiting on some news Ladies, we are here for you either way... *7ANDCOUNTING, TTCMUMMYOF3, MAMAx3, MISSAMANDA, CASSAFRASS, RIANNE85, BABYNUMBER03, JESSTHEMESS, MRS GRUFFALO, QUEST55, RIVER54, 2YEARSANDTRYI, FOOTIEC, LOROJOVANOS, JTHRO24, JUNIPER1450, and MUSTANGGTGIRL ...*





*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:


:hugs: Sorry to hear that the :witch: flew in on that dreadful broom *NEEDABUMPASAP*, your next cycle IS going to be the one!:dust:



*LIZLOVELUST* Hope you were able to read my post on pg 72 yesterday... GL Hun!:dust:


*DSEMCHO* So sorry to hear that Hun!:hugs:


*RIVER54* GL Hun! Hope AF stays away:dust:


*GNOME* I don't advocate much, but soft cups and CBFM I do!!! I think it made all the difference. It was an investment for us, we got pregnant 2 out of 3 times using it! We didn't have to spend alot, we got it from eBay, muuuch better pricing. We also got the sticks fromt here as well. The box essentially has about 3 mos worth in it, good investment! GL :dust:


*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp* Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a free account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. :dust:



Please look at *page 72* once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!


----------



## Cristeena

PinkPeony10 said:


> Hi ladies! I would like to join! I am currently 4DPO and plan on testing on my birthday. Which is October 17th! I'll only be 10DPO at that point...but I am hoping for a BFP birthday surprise! :)

Welcome! I will also be testing on the 17th bc that makes me 10DPO as well! :) GL!


----------



## echo

PinkPeony10 said:


> Hi ladies! I would like to join! I am currently 4DPO and plan on testing on my birthday. Which is October 17th! I'll only be 10DPO at that point...but I am hoping for a BFP birthday surprise! :)

Welcome to the tww, Pink! :hugs:


----------



## cassafrass

PinkPeony10 said:


> Hi ladies! I would like to join! I am currently 4DPO and plan on testing on my birthday. Which is October 17th! I'll only be 10DPO at that point...but I am hoping for a BFP birthday surprise! :)

Welcome !


----------



## Juniper1450

Af got me :( totally gutted


----------



## Crystal5483

Awww I'm so sorry Juniper!!


----------



## MrsMM24

So Sorry to hear this *JUNIPER1450* :hugs:


----------



## 7andcounting

I'm out got AF on Tuesday. its no problem though because this is my first regular cycle since giving birth. I am glad to have everything back to normal. We have decided to take break from TTC and do another surrogacy or egg donation. I know there is still time for me, I just want to help others. Will let you know when I come back to TTC


----------



## Sarahrn04

Hello everyone! 13th month of TTC and I test on 10/15 after my 5th clomid cycle and 1st with IUI. Feeling really good, and confident about this cycle. Hope to be posting my BFP soon!


----------



## Safariguri

Loro! I want to read your book too, how do you find time and energy to write? I love writing but I work too, and I should make more time for it...

Liz.. anxious to hear more about your tests, hope all is well.

Babyhopes, I think we are in the same boat. I can't wait that long either! I"m due to test the 18th or 19th...

HI PinkPeony! Love your picture, it's such a pretty flower.

DSemcho I hope things are better today, so sorry to hear it's been rough.

So sorry for Juniper!

Hi Sarah! fx'd for you...

AFM this is 7dpo, or 5 if you think ff is right... not sure. This is torture. How can I be so busy, and yet have so much down time to just sit and think and wonder, and just... W A I T.


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: juniper, needabumpasap and 7andcounting


----------



## Beautifullei2

2 more days until testing!!! I'll only be 10dpo but I hope I can see something


----------



## Crystal5483

Good luck you're so strong holding out like that!!


----------



## Cristeena

Juniper1450 said:


> Af got me :( totally gutted

So Sorry Juniper :( My thoughts are with you for next month :hugs:


----------



## bbanner19

Help please. This was my test from Tuesday morning.




This one is from my test this morning. Can you see the very faint second line?? Or am I just seeing things because I have been looking at these things too much!?!?! I will be taking another one tomorrow morning to see if it is getting darker.



So far no symptoms yet. FX'ed!

Thanks Ladies!


----------



## 7andcounting

I can see something....didnt ever have to tilt my screen....FX


----------



## cassafrass

I see it too !


----------



## lorojovanos

Bbanner, I can see it without enlarging:)
I'm sorry to those who have gotten AF:(
I on the other hand would welcome AF, I have such bad cramps, and today is exactly 4 months, thats how long this cycle is!
I could not find res raspberry leaf ANYWHERE in the States today, and I couldn't find a whole foods:( But I did get some opk's and preg tests so I'm set...

As for writing, I get to stay home from work, so I do have the time to write, when my son is at school, or bedtimes etc and it is my absolute passion, you make time for what you love:)


----------



## Mrs. 2010

bbanner19.. I see it too. Congrats. 

Hugs to those who AF got. 

AFM I am 14dpo and have not tested. I am terrified to test. This is like one test I have absolutly no control of. ARGH!! Only symptoms is a lot of CM, sore boobs, increased hunger, and freguent urination. But 2 out of 4 is normal for me. Lets see if the Omega3 worked for me. I will be testing in 2 days if AF does't show. FX'D!! :) and baby dust to all!!


----------



## lizlovelust

Thanks safari, im so impatient!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Crystal5483 said:


> Good luck you're so strong holding out like that!!

It's not easy. I went to the store today & was so tempted to buy more but didn't lol.


----------



## Crystal5483

At least you can't get a dye smear (in the right spot too!!!) like me if you don't test lol


----------



## Footiec

Hi all, 
I'm out, the witch appeared today and as usual is making me suffer&#55357;&#56869; On to November I go. Fxd for all those still in with a chance x


----------



## Dantz

Hi :) I'm 21, TTC #1 for the fourth month, and I'm 4DPO. I'll be testing on the 21st. It's so far awaaaay!


----------



## needabumpasap

Since AF decided to show today :( I'm already thinking about next cycle! lol...OBSESSED!!!! Anyone heard of or used Pre-Seed? Thoughts, or recommendations? Also, I am going to start charting my temp. (Thanks to those that gave me good info on that yesterday. H

Hanging in the with those still waiting to test. GL!


----------



## luna_19

needabumpasap said:


> Since AF decided to show today :( I'm already thinking about next cycle! lol...OBSESSED!!!! Anyone heard of or used Pre-Seed? Thoughts, or recommendations? Also, I am going to start charting my temp. (Thanks to those that gave me good info on that yesterday. H
> 
> Hanging in the with those still waiting to test. GL!

we use preseed but just like regular lube. It comes with applicators to put it inside and tells you to use waaaaay too much which results in a big squishy mess :haha: 

I would definitely recommend charting, I wish I started sooner :)


----------



## Shawty

Don't know if I added myself to this on this one or not. Don't see my name on the list..

But I will be testing Oct 17, add me please :)


----------



## brutus09

could you please add me for October 30th. I almost feel like I'm jinxing it. Keeping my fingers crossed and praying. Me and DH have been trying for over 2 years for one more.


----------



## River54

Af got me tonight. On to November. FS people still have not called about getting that referral...I'll see about giving them a call tomorrow.
Our place is a bit crowded this weekend, we have a couple teenage billets staying with us for the weekend for a sports tourney happening that our dd is in. She is loving being the hostess...


----------



## Harley Quinn

bbanner19, I see the line! Congrats!

Sooo... I originally said I'd test on the 16th, but I'm going to go ahead and give it a shot tomorrow morning. Not expecting anything, but some TTC buddies are testing tomorrow so I'm going to join them for fun/support. :) I'll take a pic and post it if I think I see anything. No symptoms still, except for exhaustion, but I'm always tired anyway. :haha:


----------



## Special_K

Can you add me? I'm testing on Oct 20 :happydance:


----------



## Lindss

Hi can you add me for Oct 30th please?! This will be our 5th month ttc xx:winkwink:


----------



## Crystal5483

So sorry River :hugs:

AFM - temp went back up today after a significant drop yesterday... here's hoping...


----------



## whigfield

Can I join? :D Should be testing the 23rd x TTC since September 2010, first cycle on clomid so really hoping!!


----------



## Crystal5483

Whigfield I too have been TTC since sept 2010... For #2! I got preggo first try with Clomid last Nov/Dec but it was ectopic... Good luck Hun!!


----------



## whigfield

needabumpasap said:


> Since AF decided to show today :( I'm already thinking about next cycle! lol...OBSESSED!!!! Anyone heard of or used Pre-Seed? Thoughts, or recommendations? Also, I am going to start charting my temp. (Thanks to those that gave me good info on that yesterday. H
> 
> Hanging in the with those still waiting to test. GL!

I used preseed this cycle! Definitely agree not to use the recommended amount - half that is plenty!


----------



## MrsNorm

I'm testing 19th Oct, can i join!!!!! 

Been trying over a year now fingers crossed this is it!!!!!


----------



## whigfield

Crystal5483 said:


> Whigfield I too have been TTC since sept 2010... For #2! I got preggo first try with Clomid last Nov/Dec but it was ectopic... Good luck Hun!!

Let's hope this is our month then! :flower:


----------



## lorojovanos

Good morning girls, My temp went up pretty good chunk this morning for some weird reason. I took a test and this is what I got. The pic is after 3 minutes. My heart stopped so I took an FRER and of course it was negative. I mean, how could it possibly be positive when it looks like this is an anovulatory cycle and I took Provera that finished 5 days ago. Yep, even more confused:cry:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8679.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Beautifullei2

I had another temp dip this morning which doesn't make me to happy & positive about testing tomorrow morning. We shall see how it is in the a.m


----------



## Crystal5483

whigfield said:


> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> Whigfield I too have been TTC since sept 2010... For #2! I got preggo first try with Clomid last Nov/Dec but it was ectopic... Good luck Hun!!
> 
> Let's hope this is our month then! :flower:Click to expand...


Yes good luck to us both! How many dpo are you?


----------



## Crystal5483

Beautifullei2 said:


> I had another temp dip this morning which doesn't make me to happy & positive about testing tomorrow morning. We shall see how it is in the a.m

Hopefully the temp is just a fluke and nothing to worry about! Don't stress!! We can do this!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Crystal5483 said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> I had another temp dip this morning which doesn't make me to happy & positive about testing tomorrow morning. We shall see how it is in the a.m
> 
> Hopefully the temp is just a fluke and nothing to worry about! Don't stress!! We can do this!Click to expand...

I hope so. I did sleep with the house super cold last night cause I was having some serious hot flash issues lol. I think it was from all the cleaning I did. I had a funky urge to clean my whole house & shampooed all my house lol


----------



## Crystal5483

Beautifullei2 said:


> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> I had another temp dip this morning which doesn't make me to happy & positive about testing tomorrow morning. We shall see how it is in the a.m
> 
> Hopefully the temp is just a fluke and nothing to worry about! Don't stress!! We can do this!Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so. I did sleep with the house super cold last night cause I was having some serious hot flash issues lol. I think it was from all the cleaning I did. I had a funky urge to clean my whole house & shampooed all my house lolClick to expand...

I need to do that! Yea I get those! You'd think I'm 50! Haha good luck Girly!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Crystal5483 said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> I had another temp dip this morning which doesn't make me to happy & positive about testing tomorrow morning. We shall see how it is in the a.m
> 
> Hopefully the temp is just a fluke and nothing to worry about! Don't stress!! We can do this!Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so. I did sleep with the house super cold last night cause I was having some serious hot flash issues lol. I think it was from all the cleaning I did. I had a funky urge to clean my whole house & shampooed all my house lolClick to expand...
> 
> I need to do that! Yea I get those! You'd think I'm 50! Haha good luck Girly!!Click to expand...



lol me too & im only 26 hahaha!!! Thanks hun you too! Can't wait to see our :bfp:


----------



## whigfield

Crystal5483 said:


> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> Whigfield I too have been TTC since sept 2010... For #2! I got preggo first try with Clomid last Nov/Dec but it was ectopic... Good luck Hun!!
> 
> Let's hope this is our month then! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes good luck to us both! How many dpo are you?Click to expand...

Only 2 at the moment! Your chart is looking good so far. :happydance:


----------



## Crystal5483

Beautifullei2 said:


> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> I had another temp dip this morning which doesn't make me to happy & positive about testing tomorrow morning. We shall see how it is in the a.m
> 
> Hopefully the temp is just a fluke and nothing to worry about! Don't stress!! We can do this!Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so. I did sleep with the house super cold last night cause I was having some serious hot flash issues lol. I think it was from all the cleaning I did. I had a funky urge to clean my whole house & shampooed all my house lolClick to expand...
> 
> I need to do that! Yea I get those! You'd think I'm 50! Haha good luck Girly!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> lol me too & im only 26 hahaha!!! Thanks hun you too! Can't wait to see our :bfp:Click to expand...


I just turned 28! Good luck Hun, and me either. Bring on the BFP!


----------



## Crystal5483

whigfield said:


> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> Whigfield I too have been TTC since sept 2010... For #2! I got preggo first try with Clomid last Nov/Dec but it was ectopic... Good luck Hun!!
> 
> Let's hope this is our month then! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes good luck to us both! How many dpo are you?Click to expand...
> 
> Only 2 at the moment! Your chart is looking good so far. :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks! I'm hoping so!!! When will you test?


----------



## Mrs. 2010

My daughter was up and down last night my temp is not accurate. I only had 4 hours of sleep and I took it like 1hr and 45 min. early. And then I turn around and got up to see my DH off to work. Today's is going to be long. Now I'm not sure if AF is going to get me today or not. Sorry had to vent I'm exhausted and she's wide awake. Here's to decaf coffee!


----------



## Crystal5483

When I can't take it at the EXACT time each morning.... I use this.... https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php


----------



## MrsMM24

:hi:Welcome all New Joiners!!!! GL FXD! _*You will notice that your name has been added to the front page...*_:dust::dust:




:test: *JENWANTSABABY*:test: Good Luck to you Hun! :dust:​


:book: Still waiting on some news Ladies, we are here for you either way... *TTCMUMMYOF3, MAMAx3, MISSAMANDA, CASSAFRASS, RIANNE85, BABYNUMBER03, JESSTHEMESS, MRS GRUFFALO, QUEST55, 2YEARSANDTRYI, LOROJOVANOS, JTHRO24, JUNIPER1450, MUSTANGGTGIRL, and BABY_DREAM ...*



CONGRATS!!!! :bfp: *BBANNER19* Wishing you a H&H 9 months!!!​

*1st Trimester Thread*!!:happydance: LINK:https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1251845-spring-summer-2013-babies-24-we-here.html

*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:


:hugs: Sorry to hear that the :witch: flew in on that dreadful broom *7ANDCOUNTING, MRS GRUFFALO, FOOTIEC, and RIVER54*, your next cycle IS going to be the one!
The November Thread will be up next week! Hope to see you there!:dust:



*NEEDABUMPASAP* We use Pre-seed, for more obvious reasons as well, but it works nicely and you don't need nearly as much as indicated, UNLESS you need the lube regardless. GL :dust:


*BBANNER19* Definitely can see the faint line on the 2nd one, maybe it is a little early to be dark, but it is there! Hope you test again soon!:dust:


*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp* Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a free account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. :dust:



Please look at *page 72* once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!


----------



## lizlovelust

*Testosterone T:* "yes" then says normal :shrug: huh, what's that supposed to mean? Lol
*Hemoglobin:* 13.4 normal (range 12.3-15.7)
*Lipid Panel:*
-Cholesterol: 197 (Range <200)
-High density lipoprotien: 62 (Range 40-60)
-Triglycerides: 82 (range 35-160)
-Cholesterol/HDL Ratio: 3.2 (Range 2.5-5.7)
-Low density lipoprotien: 119 (range <130)
Uh what? it doesn't say normal, but doesn't say if it's abnormal? But she put a note saying "Cholesterol looks great, recheck in 5 years":shrug:
*TSH:* 1.92 normal (Range 0.45-4.5) Um she never did my T4 or T3 like requested......
*Basic Medabolic Panel:*
-Sodium: 140 (range 135-145)
-potassium: 3.9 (range 3.5-5)
-Chloride: 104 (range 98-107)
-carbon dioxide: 26 (range 22-30)
-anion gap: 10 (range 8.0-16)
-Creatinine: .6 (range .5-1.2)
-glucose: 80 (range 65-99)
-calcium: 9.7 (range 8.4-10.2)
-giomerular filtration rate: 123 (range >60)
Result: normal

So confused! I set up an appointment to talk over this and see my next step on Monday at 2:40pm. I'm going to demand a T4 and T3 test done!:dohh:


----------



## Crystal5483

Liz I think you need CD3 and CD21 bloods done that would help determine some things as well. 

My tsh was over 5 and got up over 7 with my short pregnancy is April. But I have hypothyroidism. Your level is perfect!


----------



## lizlovelust

I swear up and down I have hypothyroidism and PCOS though! all my symptoms point to it!


----------



## Crystal5483

Just so you are aware. My T4 level was completely fine when my TSH was out if whack. PCOS I think is a possibility but the hypo I'm not so sure.

What makes you think you're hypo?


----------



## lizlovelust

Crystal5483 said:


> Just so you are aware. My T4 level was completely fine when my TSH was out if whack. PCOS I think is a possibility but the hypo I'm not so sure.
> 
> What makes you think you're hypo?

My severe fatigue is my main symptom, I can't get rid of it no matter what I do. I have a severely horse voice, and I've never smoked! unexplained weight gain, I gained a lot when I was 20 for no reason and I can't lose it no matter what I do, I also have depression and anxiety. muscle aches, I get random muscle aches almosty daily. 

I'm just broken I think :cry:


----------



## Crystal5483

I'm on meds for my thyroid and I'm still fatigued lol

And I'm not depressed, I don't have muscle aches, and I put on ten pounds but that was when my Mom passed. So not sure Hun. 

Good luck. But I think they should do CD3 and CD21 to check your estrogen and progesterone and FSH etc.


----------



## lizlovelust

What is FSH?


----------



## Crystal5483

Follicle stimulating hormone


----------



## lizlovelust

oohhh!


----------



## echo

Follicle stimulating hormone, I believe.


----------



## lizlovelust

omg I looked up causes of severe fatigue and this is what came up:
Fibromyalgia, which describes me so well!

I also found out that some people say it's hard to get pregnant with it, and that when pregnant you feel normal and energized! lol weird huh


----------



## echo

Liz, those look like normal bloods, I would definitely ask for more! Those are the same tests (minus the FSH) that I have done yearly as part of my physical.


----------



## echo

Don't google. Fatigue is a symptom of almost any disease/disorder. Get more tests.


----------



## echo

Ask for Lyme's test, just in case, too. Especially since you are in Mass.


----------



## lizlovelust

I'm in MN not mass!


----------



## echo

Sorry! :) 
But still-


----------



## Harley Quinn

Sorry to "interrupt," but I just thought I'd share the news (or rather lack of news) from my test this morning. 10 dpo and a BFN. As expected, so I'm not surprised. I'll test again on Sunday. :)


----------



## Mrs. 2010

I just don't know anymore about my chart. AF was suppose to arrive today, nothing has happen yet. No cramping, nothing. Just increase in CM and sore nips. I woke up really bad heartburn. It was so bad I almost got sick. Sorry tmi. Good luck everyone. If AF does not arrive today I am definatly test in the morning my DH wants me to test Sunday. But, I think he like to see me suffer LOL.


----------



## Mrs. 2010

Harley Quinn said:


> Sorry to "interrupt," but I just thought I'd share the news (or rather lack of news) from my test this morning. 10 dpo and a BFN. As expected, so I'm not surprised. I'll test again on Sunday. :)

My 16 month is looking at your baby pics and going aww baby kiss...lol. Thought this was too cute not to share. She loves looking at baby pics.


----------



## Crystal5483

Harley Quinn said:


> Sorry to "interrupt," but I just thought I'd share the news (or rather lack of news) from my test this morning. 10 dpo and a BFN. As expected, so I'm not surprised. I'll test again on Sunday. :)

No interruption! Good luck Sunday!!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Mrs. 2010 said:


> Harley Quinn said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to "interrupt," but I just thought I'd share the news (or rather lack of news) from my test this morning. 10 dpo and a BFN. As expected, so I'm not surprised. I'll test again on Sunday. :)
> 
> My 16 month is looking at your baby pics and going aww baby kiss...lol. Thought this was too cute not to share. She loves looking at baby pics.Click to expand...

D'awww! That is adorable! Thanks for sharing. :)


----------



## Crystal5483

Just got an email from the FS nurse... 

If I don't get pregnant this cycle then DH is doing his new "sample" on Thursday next week... I have an antibiotic waiting for me at The pharmacy for the HSG, and I have a CD3 bloods order in place. I am to call her on CD1 to schedule the HSG (unless CD1 is a weekend... Then I call her on Monday after) Once HSG is done and insurance is approved I meet with the doc to make a plan for the procedure!

Here's hoping I just get pregnant...


----------



## Mrs. 2010

Crystal5483 said:


> Just got an email from the FS nurse...
> 
> If I don't get pregnant this cycle then DH is doing his new "sample" on Thursday next week... I have an antibiotic waiting for me at The pharmacy for the HSG, and I have a CD3 bloods order in place. I am to call her on CD1 to schedule the HSG (unless CD1 is a weekend... Then I call her on Monday after) Once HSG is done and insurance is approved I meet with the doc to make a plan for the procedure!
> 
> Here's hoping I just get pregnant...

Heres lots and lots of baby dust to you!!


----------



## Mrs. 2010

Harley Quinn said:


> Mrs. 2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harley Quinn said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to "interrupt," but I just thought I'd share the news (or rather lack of news) from my test this morning. 10 dpo and a BFN. As expected, so I'm not surprised. I'll test again on Sunday. :)
> 
> My 16 month is looking at your baby pics and going aww baby kiss...lol. Thought this was too cute not to share. She loves looking at baby pics.Click to expand...
> 
> D'awww! That is adorable! Thanks for sharing. :)Click to expand...

YW :thumbup:


----------



## Beautifullei2

TESTING IN THE AM & IM PRAYING FOR MY :bfp: ... I will only be 10DPO but here is to hoping!


----------



## Crystal5483

It's your birthday too right? Good luck!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Crystal5483 said:


> It's your birthday too right? Good luck!!

Yes I think that's why I am so excited lol! I am going to try not to get discouraged if its negative. I'm sure it will be since it is still early on but here is to hoping :drunk: lol!!!! 

If not it may just be a delayed birthday gift!


----------



## Crystal5483

Exactly!!! Go girl!! DHs bday is Sunday ill be 8dpo ohhh well lol


----------



## gnome86

anyone else fancy giving soft cups a whirl this cycle? -just realised the gross irony of that question :) im on cd 5 so will be trying soft cups from day 12 -16 depending on ov sticks x


----------



## Beautifullei2

Crystal5483 said:


> Exactly!!! Go girl!! DHs bday is Sunday ill be 8dpo ohhh well lol

that would also be a great for your dh's birthday!! Where is your thread of POAS???


----------



## Crystal5483

Beautifullei2 said:


> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> Exactly!!! Go girl!! DHs bday is Sunday ill be 8dpo ohhh well lol
> 
> that would also be a great for your dh's birthday!! Where is your thread of POAS???Click to expand...

In the pregnancy test section lol I think today's title is testing daily 6dpo new tests page 4 or something like that lol


----------



## Crystal5483

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/1251063-testing-daily-6dpo-new-tests-page-4-a.html

Here it is beautifullei


----------



## Sholi

Mrsmm, i'm just glad i never have to do a HSG again. He immediately told me that i was fine and the spillage was instant. I'm havind a cd21 blood test and that's it until i go back to the gynae in january. 

Thanks for asking :hugs:


----------



## MrsNorm

I used soft cup gnome86 i think they're great at keeping the little guys in


----------



## Crystal5483

Where do you buy soft cups? I may give them a try if I don't end up PG this month!


----------



## Dantz

Maybe I'll sound like an idiot asking this.. but what is a soft cup?


----------



## ES89

gnome86 said:


> anyone else fancy giving soft cups a whirl this cycle? -just realised the gross irony of that question :) im on cd 5 so will be trying soft cups from day 12 -16 depending on ov sticks x

Hi gnome  I'm also on cd5. I've got soft cups. I may give them a whirl this month. What else are you doing?


----------



## luna_19

softcups, they're menstrual cups but people often use them to keep the spermies where they should be ;) I think you can get them anywhere you buy other period supplies.

sholi that's great news about your hsg :)


----------



## whigfield

I almost tried soft cups this cycle! Might try them next cycle if I don't get a BFP this time round :D


----------



## whigfield

Crystal5483 said:


> Just got an email from the FS nurse...
> 
> If I don't get pregnant this cycle then DH is doing his new "sample" on Thursday next week... I have an antibiotic waiting for me at The pharmacy for the HSG, and I have a CD3 bloods order in place. I am to call her on CD1 to schedule the HSG (unless CD1 is a weekend... Then I call her on Monday after) Once HSG is done and insurance is approved I meet with the doc to make a plan for the procedure!
> 
> Here's hoping I just get pregnant...

FX you will get a BFP and won't have to have it :thumbup:

I will also have to schedule a HSG at some point if I don't get a BFP beforehand :flower:


----------



## Crystal5483

whigfield said:


> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> Just got an email from the FS nurse...
> 
> If I don't get pregnant this cycle then DH is doing his new "sample" on Thursday next week... I have an antibiotic waiting for me at The pharmacy for the HSG, and I have a CD3 bloods order in place. I am to call her on CD1 to schedule the HSG (unless CD1 is a weekend... Then I call her on Monday after) Once HSG is done and insurance is approved I meet with the doc to make a plan for the procedure!
> 
> Here's hoping I just get pregnant...
> 
> FX you will get a BFP and won't have to have it :thumbup:
> 
> I will also have to schedule a HSG at some point if I don't get a BFP beforehand :flower:Click to expand...

If I do not conceive this cycle I'd really like to try IUI because DH has poor morphology and at least they can "wash" away the bad ones before they put them in :haha:


----------



## Mrs. 2010

Can some please tell me What is hsg? I have no clue. Thanks


----------



## Footiec

Mrs. 2010 said:


> Can some please tell me What is hsg? I have no clue. Thanks

It's a procedure where the doc injects a due through the cervix to show on an X-ray if the Fallopian tubes are blocked.


----------



## hopeforbfp

Does hsg stand for hystersonogram? I had a hystersonogram and all they did was put water in my uterus to see the shape of it. 

I've used soft cups for the last 4 or 5 months with no luck. They do help with the mess though. This is the first month I decided not to use them. I just needed a break from them just in case I'm doing it wrong and I'm preventing the spermies from getting where they need to go. 

BFN for me this morning.


----------



## Crystal5483

hopeforbfp said:


> Does hsg stand for hystersonogram? I had a hystersonogram and all they did was put water in my uterus to see the shape of it.
> 
> I've used soft cups for the last 4 or 5 months with no luck. They do help with the mess though. This is the first month I decided not to use them. I just needed a break from them just in case I'm doing it wrong and I'm preventing the spermies from getting where they need to go.
> 
> BFN for me this morning.

HSG = hysterosalpingogram

https://www.webmd.com/infertility-and-reproduction/guide/hysterosalpingogram-21590


----------



## Mrs. 2010

7pm and still no AF. Please please stay away, please!! FX'D!! Thank God for Ava she's kept my mind off of it most of the day!! Testing tomorrow!


----------



## Crystal5483

Good luck Mrs. 2010!


----------



## luna_19

Mrs. 2010 said:


> 7pm and still no AF. Please please stay away, please!! FX'D!! Thank God for Ava she's kept my mind off of it most of the day!! Testing tomorrow!

THat looks like a pregnancy chart to me! :)


----------



## cassafrass

good luck !!


----------



## lizlovelust

Im still having super watery bright pink CM, neg OPK... hmm...


----------



## Crystal5483

Wish I has a clue Liz. Did they do a pregnancy test on you at the docs?


----------



## Mrs. 2010

Well, I disappointed myself. Curiosity got the cat. I test tonight, yeah I said it tonight and it was negative.I should've waited for morning. I am going to wait a couple of more days before I test again Maybe the 15. Disappointed but not giving up hope! On that note I'm going to bed I had a long day. Goodnight every1!!


----------



## Cristeena

Hi Mrs. MM24! Thank you so much for doing this thread, it is wonderful! When you get a chance can you please remove my name from Oct 21 testing? I ended up getting another smiley today on my opk, so I think my body is still trying to ovulate, hoping its for real this time. I will keep using my opks until they're negative, and I'll update when I know my REAL test date. Sorry for the inconvenience, thanks so much! :)


----------



## Cristeena

Cristeena said:


> Hi Mrs. MM24! Thank you so much for doing this thread, it is wonderful! When you get a chance can you please remove my name from Oct 21 testing? I ended up getting another smiley today on my opk, so I think my body is still trying to ovulate, hoping its for real this time. I will keep using my opks until they're negative, and I'll update when I know my REAL test date. Sorry for the inconvenience, thanks so much! :)

Actually, hi again, I am pretty sure this is the REAL ovulation since I got the surge 2 days in a row, and had SUPER pain today, so I will go ahead and say my new test date is OCT 25. So sorry for the change, my body and digital OPK has told me 4 times now that I am about to ovulate, it just keeps not following through. Good luck everyone!!! :dust:


----------



## pandaspot

I am out, af got me this morning. Was hoping it was just implantation but its too red. Good luck to everyone


----------



## luna_19

pandaspot said:


> I am out, af got me this morning. Was hoping it was just implantation but its too red. Good luck to everyone

:hugs:


----------



## turtlemomma

Hi everyone! It is my first time posting to this thread- Its just so great to see people's successes- it gives me hope! And when the witch gets us, well, it makes me realize I'm not alone! :hugs:

I've been TTC for 12 cycles- this is my first on clomid. The side effects have been brutal! 1 DPO today! I usually have a LP of 11 days but hopefully the clomid will lengthen that a little- Put me down for testing on the 25th (but I'll probably start on the 21st, or even before if I'm completely honest... I'm a serious POAS-aholic). 

FX for everyone and Baby Dust Galore! :dust:


----------



## MrsGruffalo

AF got me on Thursday- 6 days late :(


----------



## whigfield

turtlemomma said:


> Hi everyone! It is my first time posting to this thread- Its just so great to see people's successes- it gives me hope! And when the witch gets us, well, it makes me realize I'm not alone! :hugs:
> 
> I've been TTC for 12 cycles- this is my first on clomid. The side effects have been brutal! 1 DPO today! I usually have a LP of 11 days but hopefully the clomid will lengthen that a little- Put me down for testing on the 25th (but I'll probably start on the 21st, or even before if I'm completely honest... I'm a serious POAS-aholic).
> 
> FX for everyone and Baby Dust Galore! :dust:

This is also my first cycle on clomid! I am 3DPO. :flower:


----------



## Plex

can i be put down to test on the 26th please?

Congratulations to all who've gotten their BFP's
=D


----------



## Crystal5483

:hugs: to those that the witch flew in on!


----------



## pandaspot

Now I am not sure i have af as I have nothing now. So I had a bit of discharge which was browny purple colour then this morning early it was red now lunchtime nothing. Nothing on the pad. When I feel my cervix there is just a tiny bit of dark red discharge (tmi) 

So maybe I am still in the race? 

Normally my af starts light ish then the next day, would be heavy. Not like it is now 

I am still going to keep testing

As something similar happened first time I got pregnant with mmc. 

I still have extremely sore boobs and other symptoms. Never have boobs this sore with af


----------



## Mrs. 2010

I think I'm out temp dropped way down to 97.9 so all I'm doing now is waiting on AF. Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## cassafrass

MrsGruffalo said:


> AF got me on Thursday- 6 days late :(

What a sneaky jerk :hugs:


----------



## Cat2B

I have a question for the ladies who are/have been on clomid. I'm TTC #2, it took about a year with my DD, and my doc told me if it was taking a long time, he could give me some pills to help. He said they would help simulate ovulation. I didn't ask if it was clomid, because I thought I can do it on my own. Silly silly me. Could he have been talking about clomid or maybe something else? I'm also nervous about the high chance of multiples. Not that I wouldn't love any number of babies, I just want to be responsible and know I can afford the ones I have.
I guess I just don't know that much about all the helpful drugs out there, and you ladies know a lot about a lot.


----------



## echo

On to November.....


----------



## taurusmom05

ugh, so sorry echo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am looking forward to seeing a turkey day BFP for you!!


----------



## Lmhiggins

Lots of fairy dust for us all:happydance::


----------



## Crystal5483

Cat I'm guessing it was Clomid

SO SORRY ECHO!!!


----------



## serenity9712

lizlovelust said:


> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> Just so you are aware. My T4 level was completely fine when my TSH was out if whack. PCOS I think is a possibility but the hypo I'm not so sure.
> 
> What makes you think you're hypo?
> 
> My severe fatigue is my main symptom, I can't get rid of it no matter what I do. I have a severely horse voice, and I've never smoked! unexplained weight gain, I gained a lot when I was 20 for no reason and I can't lose it no matter what I do, I also have depression and anxiety. muscle aches, I get random muscle aches almosty daily.
> 
> I'm just broken I think :cry:Click to expand...

@Liz. this sounds like fibromyalgia to me
look up the symptoms. i have fibromyalgia and it can be painful. stressers make it worse along with not getting restful sleep. i currently am not taking my 3 meds for it because they are NOT GOOD MEDS to take for pregnancy or while trying. i would go into your doctor and ask for a referral to a rhuematologist they can do the trigger testing for it. but enable to get a referral you have to have been in consistent pain for 3 months. I've been trying for 3 years and finally this month feel at peace I'm like if it happens it happens. if you want to know anything let me know. something to help with sleep is take a hot/warm bath before bed with lavender and then sleep with a heating pad that has an auto shut off. also it is true about the feel great when your pregnant. its as if symptoms just go away. lol. anymore questions send me a message and ill try and answer. no 2 people with fibro are the same and or treatment is the same. but usually pretty close.

keep stress down and comfortability up.


----------



## dragonfly26

I'm out, af showed yesterday :-(


----------



## lorojovanos

Oh no ECHO, I'm sorry


----------



## luna_19

looks like the :witch: felt the need to make several visits today, :hugs: ladies


----------



## hopeforbfp

:cry: noooo Margo I'm so sorry. I'm so sorry for everyone that the witch got :hugs: I will know soon enough if I will be joining you ladies in November. If the witch comes, DH is going to get his spermies checked. I did get a BFN this morning but I'm still keeping the PMA.


----------



## turtlemomma

So sorry to hear that mean old witch is hanging around here today... 

2DPO- having a lot of cm which I had a few days before O then dry during (clomid). I had a positive OPK and my cp and cm told me I was O on Thursday... Any thoughts?


----------



## luna_19

Do you temp? I had a TON of ewcm after o this month, actually I'm still having it on and off, the only reason I know I actually o'ed is by my temps


----------



## hopeforbfp

I have an awful lot of discomfort down low this evening. It's dull but its there. I don't usually get crampy per say until AF is actually here but I've also never taken progesterone this long before. Since I'm going to be taking it up until AF or hopefully BFP, then I guess I should consider this my new normal until further notice.


----------



## Crystal5483

Does anyone see this and see pink??

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=61093


----------



## hopeforbfp

I can definitely see something. Not sure if I can tell if its pink or not but I see a second line. Was this pic taken in the time frame?


----------



## Crystal5483

That picture was at around 5 minutes.


----------



## Mrs. 2010

Okay so now I am 2 days late. Test 2 days ago BFN but, it was not fmu. My temp dropped way down the nxt day and is now going up again. I just do not understand. I'm scare to test again. I really don't want another BFN. I promised my DH to test Tuesday. So Tuesday it is. 

Good luck Crystal!!


----------



## Crystal5483

Mrs. 2010 said:


> Okay so now I am 2 days late. Test 2 days ago BFN but, it was not fmu. My temp dropped way down the nxt day and is now going up again. I just do not understand. I'm scare to test again. I really don't want another BFN. I promised my DH to test Tuesday. So Tuesday it is.
> 
> Good luck Crystal!!

OoOo Maybe a late implant? Good Luck! 

And thank you!


----------



## cassafrass

Crystal5483 said:


> Does anyone see this and see pink??
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=61093

 I think I see something I'm on my phone now tho so its really small . I bet its there :)


----------



## Harley Quinn

Crystal, I see something for sure. Hard to tell if it's pink because it's so faint, but it sure could be. Hard to say for sure.

I had another BFN today (12 dpo) and my temp dipped down a bit more. Kinda bummed, but I'm trying to stay positive. Not out until AF shows!


----------



## PinkPeony10

Crystal: I see something too! Very faint...but there's definitely something there! :)

Mrs. 2010: FX'd that you get a bfp on Tuesday!! 

AFM: I'm currently 7dpo with no real symptoms. Temp spiked a little today. So I'm hoping it's a good sign! :)


----------



## DSemcho

So me and the DH had a VERY long discussion... We WILL officially be TTC come the new year. :) Big step for us - and it's going to bring about a bunch of new things to! I'm going to be taking all the vitamins I need to be taking then now, and I told him we are going to start practicing the whole everyday for a week thing during my fertile phases so he get's used to it. As well as him laying off of his "internet videos" for that whole week so he does not lower his sperm count.... Let's see how it goes - and I will see ya'll next year!


----------



## Beautifullei2

https://i1304.photobucket.com/albums/s538/leiandrag/IMAG2645_zps3426bf67.jpg


Do you all see it or am I having line eye. this is from Friday & I haven't testes since. I'm gonna go buy more here in a bit.


----------



## hopeforbfp

I see something beautiful but what I see is very thin. I'll be excited to see your next test.


----------



## Crystal5483

I see it!!!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

I'm going to retest this evening & see if it got darker cause that one was from Friday.


----------



## gnome86

crystal i see pink 

Beautiful, i think i do see it but is hard as me eye keeps wondering to your work surface lol xx

yay n fingers crossed for both!!! xxx


----------



## wallflower27

Im testing Thursday 

cant wait!!!


----------



## hopeforbfp

I don't hold out much hope with a BFN at 12dpo. I just got online and ordered a bundle of wondfo ovulation and pregnancy strips since I'm getting too embarrassed to buy in bulk at the dollar tree. I also just ordered a bottle of FertileCM. Has anyone heard of that? I feel like I'm lacking in that department lately.


----------



## Dantz

hopeforbfp said:


> I don't hold out much hope with a BFN at 12dpo. I just got online and ordered a bundle of wondfo ovulation and pregnancy strips since I'm getting too embarrassed to buy in bulk at the dollar tree. I also just ordered a bottle of FertileCM. Has anyone heard of that? I feel like I'm lacking in that department lately.


I've heard of FertileCM, interested to hear what you think/what others think on this!


----------



## Juniper1450

Witch got me a few days ago :(


----------



## turtlemomma

luna_19 said:


> Do you temp? I had a TON of ewcm after o this month, actually I'm still having it on and off, the only reason I know I actually o'ed is by my temps

I've tried temping and it just doesnt work for me- I wake up about 3 times in the night due to DH moving around a lot in his sleep (and I get back pain at night), On the rare occasion I do get good sleep I cant manage to take bbt properly- the other morning I actually fell asleep with the thermometer in my mouth and woke up a few minutes later when it fell and hit my hand. :dohh:


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

Hi everyone ... i am currently 3dpiui (4 days past trigger).. this TWW is already taking so long lol. The worst part is... tww started on the weekend. At least during the week i have work to preoccupy me!

No real symptoms yet apart from dull cramps. I am not looking any of these symptoms.. as last 2 months i had twinges.. dull acches... niggles... etc.. and we werent even TTC!! I thought ti myself.. wow..if i was in my tww... i'd have gone mad with those symptoms lol.

This is our first month if TTC # 2. Doing IUI.


----------



## lorojovanos

CRYSTAL and BEAUTIFUL- I cannot wait to see your next tests:) So exciting!

AFM, ff wont load but my temps were 36.68 today, 8 days since my lasy p[rovera pill, negative opk's and preg tests, and creamy cm...


----------



## lizlovelust

So now im super itchy around my clit and the cm is more light brown tinged watery cm, it also has a mild iron smell to it, yeast infection maybe?


----------



## serenity9712

if its itching yes I'd suggest going to doctor. could be a couple things


----------



## serenity9712

I'm 5dpo and very queasy. been burping a lot today and smells are really getting to me. trying not to ss but its hard not to. and i feel bloated. like a thick heavy feeling in lower abdomen. i got 3 bd's in before ovulation. one of which was on o day and was quite deep. the next day my abdomen was quitw tender


----------



## lizlovelust

What else could it be? Neither of us have stds


----------



## serenity9712

it could be either yeast infection or bacterial vaginosis. if you douche with store bought douche you can cause bv on yourself by stripping both good and bad bacteria. you can also get bv from a few different other ways. go see a doctor and stear away from baths just use showers . but get a doctors appt tomorrow and figure out what's wrong and get it taken care of


----------



## Platinumvague

Like mentioned above go to the doctor or try one of those vagisil screening kits


----------



## lizlovelust

Well I already have an app for tomorrow so ill get it checked!


----------



## Crystal5483

??? :bfp: ???

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=61252


----------



## Harley Quinn

Crystal, looks promising. I see it better when I invert it.

As for me, AF showed up this afternoon. Boo! On to next month. Looking forward to having lots of sex! Hee hee.


----------



## Crystal5483

Good luck harley quinn! 

And yes it's very very faint but showed up in 3 minutes and I can still see it now. It was definitely pink! Can't wait for tomorrow's test and for Tuesdays!


----------



## lorojovanos

I can see it CRYSTAL, without a question. I cannot wait for the mornings test...
Are you freaking out?


----------



## Crystal5483

Just A LOT ... 

*tweaked*

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=61258


----------



## turtlemomma

That's awesome Crystal! Make sure to post tomorrows! Can't wait to see that line get darker!!!


----------



## Crystal5483

Thank you! I'm truly surprised I can see anything at all this early!


----------



## wendyk1

Hi Crystal,
Sorry to crash in on the thread, but CONGRATS!! I totally see the line and hope it gets darker and darker! I looked at your chart, you had a dip at 5dpo...I bet that was an implantation dip!!!

I will be stalking!!


----------



## taurusmom05

congrats, crystal! :)

hope everyone is doing well. i did not temp this cycle so not exactly sure where i am as far as DPO...but i am CD29, i have a 10-11 day LP and i tested this morning, BFN. I could be 6-11DPO! lol Starting to feel my usual pre af cramping but holding on to hope. Not feeling discouraged yet! No symptoms other than usual PMS symptoms!


----------



## Babiesimready

wallflower27 said:


> Im testing Thursday
> 
> cant wait!!!

Me too!!! I pray we both get our BFPS!


----------



## Quest55

relationship issues have me really doubting I want to have another child with him. I do want another baby so badly. But its not worth having another baby with him, we have a lot of issues we would need to work out. right now I am just going to concentrate on finishing my degree and see how long this marriage is really going to last. In a way, despite my strong desire to have another child, I am relieved to not be pregnant. I have been spotting the last three days, not full on AF yet but tested BFN this morning. This is a great forum, hopefully I will be back on here in the years to come when I am ready to try to conceive again. Good luck to all that are IN LOVE (jealous) and trying for a precious baby, baby dust and I am sad to leave the forum. :cry::cry::cry:

:dust::dust:


----------



## pandaspot

Af got me yesterday afternoon. See you in November :) 

Fingers crossed to all those waiting to test 

Congrats to everyone with their bfp

Baby dust to all


----------



## Sarahrn04

testing today! Please cross your fingers, and pray and sprinkle...no douse me with baby dust!


----------



## whigfield

Omg crystal I totally see it! So excited for you!


----------



## whigfield

Sarahrn04 said:


> testing today! Please cross your fingers, and pray and sprinkle...no douse me with baby dust!

Sending a ton of baby dust your way hun! Keep us posted! :happydance:


----------



## Crystal5483

Thanks whigfield!

I'm a LITTLE nervous - my temp is slowly falling, and even though I know that my FMU SUCKS in comparison to my evening urine, I'm still nervous as this morning's tests produced barely visible lines :-/


----------



## lizlovelust

Congrats crystal!! Afm... My cm is back to the normal creamy again with no spotting! Im surprized my temp has been the same for so many days! What do you thimk its doing?


----------



## lorojovanos

Crystal5483 said:


> Thanks whigfield!
> 
> I'm a LITTLE nervous - my temp is slowly falling, and even though I know that my FMU SUCKS in comparison to my evening urine, I'm still nervous as this morning's tests produced barely visible lines :-/

I understand with your history, but it's hardly dropping hon, dont jump to conclusions. Especially when you know evening urine is your best. Just enjoy your day, and test tonight and I'm sure itll put your mind at ease!:kiss:


----------



## Crystal5483

Thanks ladies. But Loro you're right it's my history that weighs heavily on my worries. 

Here's hoping u have a sticky little bean!!


----------



## hiri786

First month ttc number 5....... tested since 9dpo now 13dpo all BFN....... I am a POASA have been since i was 17!!!!! Hoping for my BFP husband says if i dont get preg this month then no more trying. So lucky to have my beautifull children but always wanted a big family and 6 was my goal........... every day i say i wont test then end up keeping my FMU till i go to the shops (without telling hubby) to get a test!!!!! Hate the 2ww


----------



## lebo1981

i put down to test today but going to wait till tomorrow as i will be 14dpo then, im really hopeful this month as my lp phase is usually only 9/10dpo but started taking ac this month so dont know if that has had an affect fx i get my bfp this month and so does everybody else. baby dust to all xx


----------



## hiri786

cogratulations crystal!!! xx


----------



## Mrs. 2010

I'm out AF showed this morning. I think I'm going to take a break until the holidays are over.... Who am I kidding. I'm making a dr. Appointment for next week. I'm scared to death taking any fertility drugs (multiple babies at once scare the bee geez outta me) but I really don't wont my babies be to far apart. So hears to hope. 

Baby dust to all of y'all!!


----------



## hiri786

Does anyone know how i can add my fertility friend chart? x


----------



## Beautifullei2

Crystal5483 said:


> Thanks ladies. But Loro you're right it's my history that weighs heavily on my worries.
> 
> Here's hoping u have a sticky little bean!!

Im doing the Happy Dance all the way from Texas :happydance: lol!!! I tested again yesterday & :bfn: My temp spiked which it usually does before it falls down so im sure tomorrow it will drop.


----------



## lorojovanos

Beautifullei2 said:


> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies. But Loro you're right it's my history that weighs heavily on my worries.
> 
> Here's hoping u have a sticky little bean!!
> 
> Im doing the Happy Dance all the way from Texas :happydance: lol!!! I tested again yesterday & :bfn: My temp spiked which it usually does before it falls down so im sure tomorrow it will drop.Click to expand...

It was only last cycle your temp did that, your previous ones didn't, so don't give up yet hon


----------



## tugAwug

I'm just 1DPO and I already feel like I'm out. I BD'd only once during my fertile week and that was the very first day(lol). Well anyways, I'm officially in the 2ww so I'll do what we all do.......SS:happydance:

Babydust to us all!!


----------



## MrsMM24

As promised...... to help ease the stress.

You *MUST* keep in mind that this is based on a 28-30 day cycle. So if you _*know*_ that yours is shorter or longer, you have to tweak the numbers or days a little.... GL Ladies

*October!!!*


https://thomasgwyndunbar.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/conception2implantation.jpg?w=513&h=388

This is just an idea of the timing, give or take a day ladies!

This really only works/makes sense to look at if you *know* (based on temp drop or specific digi monitor) the exact Ovulation day.

*AFTER IMPLANTING* HCG does not build up enough to show on an HPT or Blood test for 2-3 days! Keep this in mind... Implantation can occur as late as 12DPO!


(Just to keep us in perspective... The thread moves quickly and everyone can't keep up as it does or are new to the thread and haven't read back. I think this will give some good motivation in the middle of the week!)

*Thanks DEBZIE*


----------



## Platinumvague

Congrats to all the BFP! Lucky ladies! I stalk a lot of threads but this one is my favorite.Im hoping it's still going in June next year when we start TTC again.Sorry to all those AF got.Mine came Saturday.I was secretly hoping she wouldn't show :p.Good luck to everyone! Lots of Baby Dust!


----------



## Crystal5483

Beautifullei you're still in hunnie! I have faith!!! But thank you. As you saw I'm slightly worried. 

Sorry the witch has caught some of you. 

I'm definitely bloated. I'm down 10lbs but yet my "big" jeans are tight... Lovely!! :)


----------



## MrsMM24

:hi:Welcome all New Joiners!!!! GL FXD! _*You will notice that your name has been added to the front page...*_:dust::dust:




:test: *LEVO1981, MRS. 2010, PRAYING41MORE, SARAHRN04, STACIE79 *:test: Good Luck to you Hun! :dust:​


:book: Still waiting on some news Ladies, we are here for you either way... *TTCMUMMYOF3, MAMAx3, MISSAMANDA, CASSAFRASS, RIANNE85, BABYNUMBER03, JESSTHEMESS, QUEST55, 2YEARSANDTRYI, LOROJOVANOS, JTHRO24, MUSTANGGTGIRL, BABY_DREAM, JENWANTSABABY, GEM1210390, and SUNFLOWER5678...*



CONGRATS!!!! :bfp: *CRYSTAL5463* Wishing you a H&H 9 months!!!​

*1st Trimester Thread*!!:happydance: LINK:https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1251845-spring-summer-2013-babies-24-we-here.html

*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:


:hugs: Sorry to hear that the :witch: flew in on that dreadful broom *PANDASPOT, ECHO, and DRAGONFLY26*, your next cycle IS going to be the one!
The November Thread will be up this week! Hope to see you there!:dust:



*GNOME* I always use soft cups, I swear by them! GL :dust:


*SHOLI* Yeah, one HSG is enugh.... It is great you got the all clear, now the 21CD bloods should be the last step and you will have that BFP super quickly! :dust:


*CRYSTAL5463* I get my soft cups at CVS, I think I have seen them once at Walmart but they are scarcely stocked or found as many don't use them.... 


*MRS. 2010* The HSG is also used to see the ovaries as well and your lining. For instance, I learned that my tubes were all clear, my lining was in tact and looked to be of good thickness and both ovaries seemed well. Of course keep in mind this is usually done AFTER AF has ended, directly after so they can see a clearer pic and during the rest of your cycle some of the things can change such as the lining and whether the ovary releases an egg. Alot of FS and Gyno's recommend an HSG if you have been trying for a while or have had a couple early MCs, but it is ot until after then that they would recommend without your inquiring... GL :dust:


*PLATINUMVAGUE* I am sure that I will be here in these threads in June 2013 so we will see you testing then!!!:dust:


*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp* Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a free account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. :dust:



Please look at *page 101* once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Crystal5483 said:


> Beautifullei you're still in hunnie! I have faith!!! But thank you. As you saw I'm slightly worried.
> 
> Sorry the witch has caught some of you.
> 
> I'm definitely bloated. I'm down 10lbs but yet my "big" jeans are tight... Lovely!! :)

Yes but try not so stress hun! Its still above the cover line & your chart looks fine! :) Have you tested again for the day hehehehe! 

I have noticed these past two days my stomach seems super sore & Im getting aches down there as if I am gearing up to O again. I really hope these are good signs. I looked up on FF charts with + tests & most I saw happen about 12dpo so I may retest tomorrow :happydance:

I will say also my boobs are killing me. They never hurt unless I am on my cycle but these past few days they have been. FXED We get our bfp!


----------



## under25ttc

I will be testing Oct 30th. I'm currently Ovulating. So tomorrow starts my 2ww. This is my first month Ever ovulating.


----------



## Stevi11

Congrats Crystle!!!!! That is so exciting! I hope it sticks! Fingers Crossed

As for me, I went to the doctor on friday to get my follies checked and i had one on each side (thats good) but they were still small (15 & 16 at CD13) I got another round of clomid already bc the doctor isnt hopeful about this cycle. She said i will ovulate to lae this month again. I got bummed up to 100mg.


----------



## echo

hiri786 said:


> Does anyone know how i can add my fertility friend chart? x

In FF, at the bottom of your chart, click 'SHARE'. Copy the code (BB code or thumbnail). Go BnB and to your USER CP. Go to 'Edit Signature' on the left. Paste and Save. :)


----------



## Crystal5483

Thanks beautifullei! You're definitely still in! 

I'm hopeful still I keep getting waves of nausea. But I'm at work so I can't test. I was tempted to run home at lunch but didn't. I chose to wait until 515... I think that will help keep me a bit sane through the day though!! Hehe

So bloated!

The one thing I noticed is how fast my nails grew this past week!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Crystal5483 said:


> Thanks beautifullei! You're definitely still in!
> 
> I'm hopeful still I keep getting waves of nausea. But I'm at work so I can't test. I was tempted to run home at lunch but didn't. I chose to wait until 515... I think that will help keep me a bit sane through the day though!! Hehe
> 
> So bloated!
> 
> The one thing I noticed is how fast my nails grew this past week!!

I can't wait to see your test later. 

My breasts & minor cramps are the only thing I am having. I used a cheapie at work & it was :bfn: but As I saw on FF alot of women don't get a + until about 14dpo or later. Im trying to be hopeful!!! My last dip was at 9dpo so it may be to early to even test as the hcg hasn't had enough time to build up.


----------



## hiri786

Thank you echo :thumbup: x


----------



## Crystal5483

I swear they forgot my nerves in my boobs! I never feel ANYTHING in them lol :haha:

Decided ill call the doctor on Friday if I get nice string positives over these next few days. Ill be 13dpo at that time!


----------



## hiri786

Getting AF like cramps :growlmad: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3fa735

Baby Dust to everyone Have been stalking these pages for ages but only just decided to join as its 'last chance saloon'


----------



## echo

Stevi11 said:


> Congrats Crystle!!!!! That is so exciting! I hope it sticks! Fingers Crossed
> 
> As for me, I went to the doctor on friday to get my follies checked and i had one on each side (thats good) but they were still small (15 & 16 at CD13) I got another round of clomid already bc the doctor isnt hopeful about this cycle. She said i will ovulate to lae this month again. I got bummed up to 100mg.

:hugs: Maybe 100 is your lucky number? Good luck!


----------



## gnome86

well cd8 n the cyst hell is starting up again so been to doc n she given me strongest cocodamol she can and booked me for day 21 bloods. got to have them 3 consecutive cycles which i never realised x


----------



## hiri786

Quest55 said:


> relationship issues have me really doubting I want to have another child with him. I do want another baby so badly. But its not worth having another baby with him, we have a lot of issues we would need to work out. right now I am just going to concentrate on finishing my degree and see how long this marriage is really going to last. In a way, despite my strong desire to have another child, I am relieved to not be pregnant. I have been spotting the last three days, not full on AF yet but tested BFN this morning. This is a great forum, hopefully I will be back on here in the years to come when I am ready to try to conceive again. Good luck to all that are IN LOVE (jealous) and trying for a precious baby, baby dust and I am sad to leave the forum. :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> :dust::dust:

Read your post and felt so sad. Its good that you have something else to focus on (studying).sometimes love can be a bad thing it can make you stay with someone that is no good for you. Thats why I wanted a big family so that whatever happens in the future I will have my kids. (makes sense In my head lol) xxx baby dust for the future


----------



## luna_19

Congrats Crystal! :happydance:


----------



## PrayingLady

Congrats to all the BFP's!! :thumbup:


----------



## lizlovelust

Test results back, confirmwd pcos! Blood test and ultrasound thursday! Doc saya i may have an issue with my insulin due to pcos and wants to do a test foe it and then put on metamorfin and clomid. Woo!


----------



## Crystal5483

omg.... it's official!!! :bfp: !!!


----------



## PinkPeony10

Crystal5483 said:


> omg.... it's official!!! :bfp: !!!

YAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYY!!!! SO excited for you Crystal!!! Congrats! :)


----------



## Crystal5483




----------



## PinkPeony10

crystal5483 said:


> View attachment 496753
> 
> 
> View attachment 496755

beautiful!!! :)


----------



## Safariguri

Crystal5483 said:


> View attachment 496753
> 
> 
> View attachment 496755

That's so awesome Crystal!! :happydance:
Congrats! :)

What type of tests do you use, and are they really sensitive? What tests do y'all recommend if I wanted to go to the store like now.... I'm 11dpo and just itching to test...


----------



## Crystal5483

Now I have to go buy more FRERs so I can see the progression... lol


----------



## PinkPeony10

Crystal5483 said:


> Now I have to go buy more FRERs so I can see the progression... lol

The POAS never stops does it? lol I will probably be doing the same thing if I ever get a bfp.


----------



## Crystal5483

My tests are my addiction.

Safari - I use Wondfo internet cheapies to tame my POAS addiction, FRER to confirm, and Clear Blue digital to confirm the FRER hahaha


----------



## lizlovelust

Aw no support for me? :(


----------



## Crystal5483

Sorry Liz... I got carried away with my news.

I'm glad that they finally figured out what your issues have been with conceiving. And here's hoping that the combo will get you on track, ovulating and PREGNANT!


----------



## Safariguri

lizlovelust said:


> Aw no support for me? :(

I'm excited for you too! It's about time they found something, and now you have something to work with.. that's so good that there are answers and a path to take. 
:hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

Thanks ladies, i cant wait!


----------



## Crystal5483

Did they have any idea to the "itching" ? And also - did they indicate if they are going to use Provera to induce your period and jump start you?


----------



## PinkPeony10

Crystal5483 said:


> My tests are my addiction.
> 
> Safari - I use Wondfo internet cheapies to tame my POAS addiction, FRER to confirm, and Clear Blue digital to confirm the FRER hahaha


Yeah...I go through spurts. I will be able to go a cycle or 2 without testing early...then I will go a few cycles where I just get too impatient and I just want to test asap. lol This cycle I am testing on 10DPO which is in 2 days! My birthday as well! :) I'm really tempted to test tomorrow...but I am going to force myself to hold off. 



lizlovelust said:


> Aw no support for me? :(

Sorry liz! I'm glad that they were able to figure things out for you! I just wish my doctors would get the ball rolling on my side. They've only ordered for a SA for my hubby...and after getting the results all they wanna do is have him do another one. In the mean time...they could be doing tests on me. Ugh! We have been trying for over a year now...and I want to know what is going on! So hopefully now that you know what's going on with you...they will be able to fix it so you can get your bfp or at least help you get your bfp! :)


----------



## lizlovelust

Crystal, the doc wants ro hold off.giving me anything until after the us and blood work


----------



## lizlovelust

And congrats crystal, good luck to you pink!


----------



## Crystal5483

PinkPeony - DHs birthday was yesterday! When I first found out! Good luck hun!!

Liz- that makes sense. Good luck!


----------



## cassafrass

Yayayayaya crystal !!!!! 

Liz I'm glad your moving forward in your journey!!! 

Hugs to AF suffering ladies 

:)


----------



## lorojovanos

LIZ- I am so glad you finally have some answers, I knew it was PCOS. NOW, I recommend you buying the Ultimate PCOS handbook, it is my bible!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Don't be too down either hon, it isn't a death sentence, at least you know what the issue is, and you guys are all on the same page for next steps!
CRYSTAL- You go girl! I'm beyond elated for you love... I hope you don't take off to first trimester and forget about all of us here...especially me:) You've been one of my biggest supports...


----------



## Crystal5483

Lori I'm not going anywhere!!!

I just emailed my FS wanna get bloods tomorrow so I can go Friday for doubling lol


----------



## Beautifullei2

Crysta I'm soooo excited for you :)


----------



## echo

Congrats Crystal!! :dust: for a sticky bean!

Liz-you must be so relieved to have an answer! Hopefully now you will be pregnant in no time!


----------



## lizlovelust

thanks echo! I hope so!


----------



## Crystal5483

beautifullei I am waiting for you next!

Thanks Echo!!! And thanks for the dust for a sticky bean. That is by far my worst fear!


----------



## Shawty

Guess who's pregnant? I am! Got my BFP today :)


----------



## Crystal5483

Yay Shawty!!! Congrats!!! Me too!


----------



## PinkPeony10

Shawty said:


> Guess who's pregnant? I am! Got my BFP today :)

Congrats!!! :)


----------



## serenity9712

I'm trying so hard not to test. well not to go to store and get tests but with REALLY sore boobs last night and some episodes of nauseous ness and headache and heartburn. well tonight got me excited. i ended up getting nauseated on dinner and had to run to the bathroom and puke:(. but I'm not "sick" at all. smells have been driving me crazy. i have a huge amount of energy like weird. my other kids i was this way until like 6 weeks. and every cycle for the last 2 years I've been lack of energy and crampy at this time. i feel amazing. normally my neighbor has my pms symptoms too and for once she has no symptoms going on. i start af monday the 22nd or tuesday the 23rd i believe. does my chart look good all? this mornings temp was kinda crooked. dh woke me 2 hrs early and i tempted and then went to sleep and tempted when i woke up it looked more normal then. when i woke up the first time tho i was sweating and i don't sweat. oh and my pants feel weird on my stomach. like my stomach feels bloated or idk i don't like the constriction AT ALL. 

grats to the positives. fingers crossed to the ones waiting, and good luck and baby dust to the next cycle ladies


----------



## RayeAnne

Can I be on your October testers? I will be testing the 18th.

thanks!


----------



## cassafrass

Yay shawty!!!! :) welcome rayeanne ... Serenity I feel like I out grew my pants too ... I'm 11 days late doc app on Wednesday morning Fx ... But I have a awful feeling about this :( something isn't right


----------



## hopeforbfp

Congrats Crystal, H&H 9 months. Liz it must feel so good to get some answers. I had blood work done after my second miscarriage and they didn't find anything wrong. I know I should be happy about that but part of me wanted something to fix. I hope in your case they give you everything you need to get your BFP. Pink I saw you said you doc ordered a SA for your DH. Do you guys have the same insurance? I asked my DH to call a fertility place today to see if he could get a SA done but they told him he needed a doctors referral. He and I have different insurance and I wasn't sure if it was my doc (dealing with my case) that needs to give him the referral or if he has to find a doc with his insurance that will give a referral.


----------



## serenity9712

I'm quite calm. I'm idk i feel good but have a gut feeling. at same time I'm like hmm is af gonna show next week. i get progesterone level check tomorrow. results wednesday and then waiting to see if AF shows


----------



## serenity9712

to hopeforbfp my doctor had a referral for my dh referral. he hasn't had to get it done tho because his work schedule compared to when they are able to do it. my doctor gave me perscription for femara this last cycle. waiting for my bfp next week or maybe early. I'm waiting to test tho


----------



## echo

In regards to SA...just wondering, since I want my hubs to get one when our insurance kicks in....do you bring a sample in, or will he have to provide one at the office? My husband is a little concerned about having to...in a doctors office and all. If you know what I mean. :blush:


----------



## echo

hopeforbfp said:


> Congrats Crystal, H&H 9 months. Liz it must feel so good to get some answers. I had blood work done after my second miscarriage and they didn't find anything wrong. I know I should be happy about that but part of me wanted something to fix. I hope in your case they give you everything you need to get your BFP. Pink I saw you said you doc ordered a SA for your DH. Do you guys have the same insurance? I asked my DH to call a fertility place today to see if he could get a SA done but they told him he needed a doctors referral. He and I have different insurance and I wasn't sure if it was my doc (dealing with my case) that needs to give him the referral or if he has to find a doc with his insurance that will give a referral.

LOTS and lots of sticky :dust: for you!!
:dust: :dust:

:hugs:


----------



## lebo1981

i am so happy i just got my bfp really thought i was out this month only bd once in the 5 day window and not had many symptoms although i did start taking actus angus this month so maybe that helped. congratulations to all those who have got there bfp this month, fx for all those who are getting ready to test and lots of baby dust going out to those on there next month.


----------



## Special_K

Yay!!!! Congrats Lebo!!!


----------



## hiri786

Congratulations lebo!!!!!!!!!!!

I resisited testing today 14dpo...... will test on friday BUT only have one clear blue test left and feel af is coming :sad2:



9 dpo :bfn: £1 test and first response 1 step
10dpo:bfn: £1 test
11dpo:bfn: First response one step
12dpo:bfn: £1 test
13dpo:bfn: £1 test and clear blue plus


----------



## Crystal5483

Echo my DH did it at home and brought it in. You have to pretty much do it and jump in the car as they need it within 40 minutes. You have to keep it warm though. So DH drove with it in between his legs lol


----------



## Crystal5483

Congrats Lebo!


----------



## Safariguri

Crystal5483 said:


> Congrats Lebo!

Congrats Lebo and Shawty!!
I'm so excited for you both!

Ladies, I need help. I tested yesterday at what I think is 11 dpo, and pretty sure it was BfN.

But this morning, I tested again, and I want to know if you see anything...
Having a hard time postin the picture, it won't let me do it from my phone... I'll try here in a sec from my computer


----------



## Crystal5483

I'll be on the lookout as I'm getting ready for work... and getting DD ready for her day too lol


----------



## Safariguri

I'm going to try this...
in the first the one on the left is yesterdays, the right is todays
the second is just todays. I haven't tweaked or anything, I don't know how to do that...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 18









image_2.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Crystal5483

I HATE blue dyes... BUT I definitely see the line in the 2nd picture!


----------



## Safariguri

I hate blue dyes too! When I bought the test I wasn't paying attention. I"m going to get a different one tonight and test again to see.


----------



## lorojovanos

SAFARI- Without a question BFP:)


----------



## Beautifullei2

*ECHO* My DH also did his at home but they said to make sure & have it there within 30 minutes .


----------



## tugAwug

lebo1981 said:


> i am so happy i just got my bfp really thought i was out this month only bd once in the 5 day window and not had many symptoms although i did start taking actus angus this month so maybe that helped. congratulations to all those who have got there bfp this month, fx for all those who are getting ready to test and lots of baby dust going out to those on there next month.

Congratulations and H&H 9 months. I just posted yesterday that I'm thinking I'm out due to only bd'd once w/in the fertile week. So just in case I BD'd last night. Hopefully the sperm meets the egg........


----------



## tugAwug

Crystal5483 said:


> View attachment 496753
> 
> 
> View attachment 496755

Congratulations to you!!!!


----------



## tugAwug

Shawty said:


> Guess who's pregnant? I am! Got my BFP today :)

Hey, that's what I'm talking about. Congrats to you!!!


----------



## tugAwug

Safariguri said:


> I'm going to try this...
> in the first the one on the left is yesterdays, the right is todays
> the second is just todays. I haven't tweaked or anything, I don't know how to do that...

I think I see a line. Def looks like a BFP to me.


----------



## hiri786

Safariguri said:


> I'm going to try this...
> in the first the one on the left is yesterdays, the right is todays
> the second is just todays. I haven't tweaked or anything, I don't know how to do that...

Definitely a BFP!!!!


----------



## lorojovanos

I got my period!!!!!!!!!! I never thought I'd be so frickin' happy!!!! 124 cycle days...So now to start the Clomid on day 5 and pray that it makes me ovulate and this is our cycle:)


----------



## echo

lorojovanos said:


> I got my period!!!!!!!!!! I never thought I'd be so frickin' happy!!!! 124 cycle days...So now to start the Clomid on day 5 and pray that it makes me ovulate and this is our cycle:)

:happydance:


----------



## echo

Woohoo, more BFP's!! Congrats!!


----------



## Babiesimready

Safari I see it!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Crystal5483

Yay Loro!!!!


----------



## Crystal5483

30 mins until my first blood draw!!! EEEK!!!


----------



## lorojovanos

Crystal5483 said:


> 30 mins until my first blood draw!!! EEEK!!!

It'll be great!:happydance:


----------



## Crystal5483

I hope so I'm having major hot flashes lol


----------



## Safariguri

lorojovanos said:


> I got my period!!!!!!!!!! I never thought I'd be so frickin' happy!!!! 124 cycle days...So now to start the Clomid on day 5 and pray that it makes me ovulate and this is our cycle:)

That's so awesome! I'm so happy for you Loro, it's great that you get to progress an get closer to that BFP!!


----------



## Safariguri

Crystal5483 said:


> 30 mins until my first blood draw!!! EEEK!!!

It'll be great! Let us know :)
I don't know much about the beta and blood draws, but its exciting to hear about it!


----------



## Crystal5483

Betas tell you your actual HCG level and your progesterone levels. Mine also include tsh for my thyroid due to hypothyroidism. 

Betas are done every 48 hours-ish because HCG doubles every 2-3 days. 

Helps to determine if its viable.


----------



## lorojovanos

Girls, I have a question about my upcoming cycle. I have been perscribed Clomid days 5-9. The first 2 cycles I took it, I wasnt temping so not entirely sure even when I ovulated, if I did. Then I started temping and took Clomid days 5-9 and FF says I didn't ovulate until cd42 however, it was my first month and I was temping orally. Then after that, I switched to vaginal and took it days 3-7, ovulated CD 18 without a question. Then this last insane cycle with no clomid and it last over 120 days. Since this is our last shot, I'm feeling very empowered and confident in my temping and checking my cm. I just am wondering on some opinions about which days I should take it this cycle. I will be taking b6 (although someone said it should be a b complex?) EPO and my prenatals. Should I be doing the vitex as well or no? Any and all help would be amazing!


----------



## MrsMM24

:hi:Welcome all New Joiners!!!! GL FXD! _*You will notice that your name has been added to the front page...*_:dust::dust:




:test: *BEAUTIFULLEI2 and HARLEYQUINN*:test: Good Luck to you Hun! :dust:​


:book: Still waiting on some news Ladies, we are here for you either way... *TTCMUMMYOF3, MAMAx3, MISSAMANDA, CASSAFRASS, RIANNE85, BABYNUMBER03, MUSTANGGTGIRL, BABY_DREAM, JENWANTSABABY, SUNFLOWER5678, STACIE79 ...*


CONGRATS!!!! :bfp: *SHAWTY and LEBO1981* Wishing you a H&H 9 months!!!​

*1st Trimester Thread*!!:happydance: LINK: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1251845-spring-summer-2013-babies-24-we-here.html


*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:


:hugs: Sorry to hear that the :witch: flew in on that dreadful broom *on some of you ladies*, your next cycle IS going to be the one!
The November Thread will be up this week! Hope to see you there!:dust:



*LIZLOVELUST* So extremely happy you finally have some answers and can get some assistance in this TTC journey.... GL FXD!:dust:


*SAFARIGURL* Blue dye tests are the worst for false positives and false negatives... that being said, I definitely see a line on the 2nd one! Hope you get the same lovely dark result tonight with your new tests! :dust:


*LOROJOVANOS* Now you won't hear this from me too often, but... YAY, so happy that AF has flown in on you and you can start to get to that wonderful forever rainbow baby BFP! :dust:


*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp* Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a free account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. :dust:



*November Thread:* https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...mber-fall-testers-0-here-we.html#post22214851

Please look at *page 101* once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!


----------



## taurusmom05

hello ladies! :)

I am feeling hopeful today despite anything else going on. I had a teeny tiny tiny tiny tiny tinge of pink cm when i went to the restroom yesterday around 6pm. It's 3pm now a day later and still no af. I am hoping and PRAYING she does not show today. I have never had a tinge of anything and af not show full force by the afternoon the next day. Oddly, I am not feeling stressed about it. I am actually quite calm and still feeling good. I have a full feeling in my abdomen and some dull cramps...that's it. Once I see that tinge of pink I usually have full blown af cramps that are undeniable...but not yet! 

Wish me luck!

Hows everyone doing this week??


----------



## Mrs. 2010

Well, I am currently CD 2 is there a November thread up yet Mrs.MM24?


----------



## Stevi11

lorojovanos said:


> Girls, I have a question about my upcoming cycle. I have been perscribed Clomid days 5-9. The first 2 cycles I took it, I wasnt temping so not entirely sure even when I ovulated, if I did. Then I started temping and took Clomid days 5-9 and FF says I didn't ovulate until cd42 however, it was my first month and I was temping orally. Then after that, I switched to vaginal and took it days 3-7, ovulated CD 18 without a question. Then this last insane cycle with no clomid and it last over 120 days. Since this is our last shot, I'm feeling very empowered and confident in my temping and checking my cm. I just am wondering on some opinions about which days I should take it this cycle. I will be taking b6 (although someone said it should be a b complex?) EPO and my prenatals. Should I be doing the vitex as well or no? Any and all help would be amazing!

I would take it whenever your doctor told you too bc taking it at different times cause the clomid to do different things. When you take it earlier in your cycle it creates more folicles, when you late it later it will create less folicles but will grow them to be larger in size. The earlier you take it the higher of a chance for multiples.


----------



## MrsMM24

Mrs. 2010 said:


> Well, I am currently CD 2 is there a November thread up yet Mrs.MM24?

Hi *MRS 2010*, yes... located on front page and towards end of my daily update post! GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## echo

Loro, don't take the vitex with the clomid. I have recently read they might cancel each other out and could cause an anovulatory cycle. I was going to take soy this cycle until I read that. I've been taking the vitex, and think I'll wait on the soy for now. That and I want to take it earlier, too.


----------



## tugAwug

taurusmom05 said:


> hello ladies! :)
> 
> I am feeling hopeful today despite anything else going on. I had a teeny tiny tiny tiny tiny tinge of pink cm when i went to the restroom yesterday around 6pm. It's 3pm now a day later and still no af. I am hoping and PRAYING she does not show today. I have never had a tinge of anything and af not show full force by the afternoon the next day. Oddly, I am not feeling stressed about it. I am actually quite calm and still feeling good. I have a full feeling in my abdomen and some dull cramps...that's it. Once I see that tinge of pink I usually have full blown af cramps that are undeniable...but not yet!
> 
> Wish me luck!
> 
> Hows everyone doing this week??

I hope you get that BFP. When are you going to test?


----------



## Harley Quinn

Hey, I posted a few days ago, but I guess it got missed. AF came, so I'm already on to the next cycle. See you in November!


----------



## luna_19

Loro so great to see your crazy cycle come to an end. I just know you'll be seeing a bfp soon :)

Liz glad to see you finally have some answers, I hope to see your bfp soon too :)

Question for anyone who temps vaginally...i was going to make the switch next cycle but I did a test run and I can't hear my thermometer beeping under the covers! :dohh: any advice?


----------



## lizlovelust

Question ladies, my oh doesnt want to do the ap em annalysis, doctor said he should do it just to see, but he is refusing. I also higjly doubt its him if i have pcos. What should i do?


----------



## Stevi11

Tell that boy to tough it up and take the test. We are doing all the work and testing for this process. It is the only thing they have to do. Thats how i would put it. But i'm a pretty blunt person so my hubby wouldnt take offence to it. But just word it like that kinda. Bc its true, that is the only darn thing they have to deal with while we pratically drive ourself crazy with this process.


----------



## taurusmom05

Tugawug, if af doesn't show today ill test tomorrow morning...and most likely everyday after that until BFP or af. Lol I have a bunch if ic's and still one frer left!!
How much longer for you??


----------



## lorojovanos

luna_19 said:


> Loro so great to see your crazy cycle come to an end. I just know you'll be seeing a bfp soon :)
> 
> Liz glad to see you finally have some answers, I hope to see your bfp soon too :)
> 
> Question for anyone who temps vaginally...i was going to make the switch next cycle but I did a test run and I can't hear my thermometer beeping under the covers! :dohh: any advice?

I temp vaginally, and you have to listen very carefully. This cycle was a bit of a challenge, cause I moved up my testing to 8am, and my hubby is getting ready for work so its noisy, and kind of embarrassing. This new cycle, I will go back to 5:30 when everyone is still sleeping and the house is quiet. Then I can pass right out again:thumbup:


----------



## lorojovanos

lizlovelust said:


> Question ladies, my oh doesnt want to do the ap em annalysis, doctor said he should do it just to see, but he is refusing. I also higjly doubt its him if i have pcos. What should i do?

Dont just jump right to if you have PCOS, thats the reason you're not pregnant. That may not be the case and assumptions dont get anyone anywhere. For my experience, since I have pcos also. When our Dr mentioned for my hubby to do a SA, right away he said no problem. He did have concerns at first but his reasons were valid. He said he was worried how I would react if his sperm were so good that he should be able to impregnate concrete, how that would affect me. You know what, it would hurt me, of course cause you feel "broken." But when TTC, I personally feel all information known, is valuable information. If he is the issue, as well as the PCOS, for months and months (that I've been on here with you) you constantly beat yourself up about your lack of BFP's. I would wonder what his refusion is about? I know some men, worry that if it isnt ideal, their numbers or motility, they feel like less of a man. But, on the flipside, dont think twice about letting us as women, feel incompetant as women who cant give them offspring...


----------



## Sholi

lizlovelust said:


> Question ladies, my oh doesnt want to do the ap em annalysis, doctor said he should do it just to see, but he is refusing. I also higjly doubt its him if i have pcos. What should i do?

Liz, my husband actually suggested having the sa done and i said no because i was worried for him should it have been negative. He wants to be a dad so bad, he couldn't care less. After i had my hsg last week, he told me that it was terrible of men to refuse doing sa's and not doing it first thing, when women have to have so many uncomfortable tests done. We went to a private clinic, he had a room for himself with what he claims is the best porn he's ever watched!!!!

All i can suggest is that you explain to him what you need to have done and what you need to go through and maybe he'll be able to see it from a different perspective. It's all men need to do and considering they'll get pleasure at the end, it can't be that bad. I hope this helps :hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

I know its me that cant conceive duw to pcos now, but im going to try to talk to him again. I think hes just had enough if me talking baby and us not getting pregnant.


----------



## Platinumvague

Liz I know you don't want to but why don't you guys take a break and relax.It could help the situation a lot.Perhaps a break will give him time to think.Do you think it's possible he is going back and forth on a baby? I know most men do not like to share their true feelings or maybe he is afraid to tell you.I really do think you two need a break.Even if its just for a month or two


----------



## Platinumvague

Also this situation reminds me of my brother in law.He wants a child but is not truly ready.he is just going a long with it because his wife is nagging him to death.Its really dad he can't stand up for himself!I just thought if that because if post you've made awhile ago.Now I don't know you two but I think you two should have a serious heart to heart talk if you have not yet.A child is forever and holy heck they can be challenging lol.Hope I'm wrong on all of this but please just make sure he is 100% ready :)


----------



## lorojovanos

LIZ- you're making me frustrated hon! Please do not think, especially say out loud the reason you are not pregnant is because of you because you have PCOS! For crying out loud, you do not know that. Tonns of women have babies who have pcos, I am one of them! Granted now, I am struggling, but 4 years ago, I had one with ZERO help what so ever. If he has not seen a dr, been tested etc, you guys are only speculating, you are only speculating and placing blame on yourself. Negativity does no good to TTC, trust me. Stress basically kills all chances. My main concern is you and what you think and feel. You have to know this is not your fault, and you only just found out about this pcos, you dont know to the degree and you dont know both sides of the story. You know your side and youre jumping to conclusions, being too hard on yourself. When you are under stress, your body will no cooperate in terms of TTC. You can tell yourself 1000x youre ready but our bodies are built to know better. It sounds like BS but it is not I assure you. Please speak to him and ask him what his reservations are and explain to him that you are blaming yourself and TTC can not be one sided, which it appears it is right now...Again, its only my two cents


----------



## PinkPeony10

hopeforbfp said:


> Congrats Crystal, H&H 9 months. Liz it must feel so good to get some answers. I had blood work done after my second miscarriage and they didn't find anything wrong. I know I should be happy about that but part of me wanted something to fix. I hope in your case they give you everything you need to get your BFP. Pink I saw you said you doc ordered a SA for your DH. Do you guys have the same insurance? I asked my DH to call a fertility place today to see if he could get a SA done but they told him he needed a doctors referral. He and I have different insurance and I wasn't sure if it was my doc (dealing with my case) that needs to give him the referral or if he has to find a doc with his insurance that will give a referral.

Yes, we have the same insurance. My hubby is covered under mine. We actually have pretty good insurance too. His first SA was covered and we only had to pay $15. Our co-pay is $20, but since we only had to pay $15 for the entire thing...we didn't even have to pay the full co-pay. lol It was such a relief when we received the bill! We need a referral as well if we want our insurance to cover it. The doctor that I am dealing with (which is my OBGYN) is the one that ordered both SA's. So no...he doesn't need to go to his own doctor. Just ask yours and see if they will order one for you or not. Hope this answered your question! :)


----------



## Baby_Dream

Hey sweet ladies,
I have been away and just reading the posts and cause of the disappointment, I wasn't able to write anything. AF came 4 days early and the month before it came 3 days early. I am not sure what is happening. I am still breast feeding my 17 months old DD. My cycles were messed up, they reached 52 days , the last 3 cycles were 34 , 31 and 27 days in order. Meaning that my last one wad 27. Am I getting regular, is this a good sign. Help me girls plz.

Congrats to all who got there BFP . H&H 9 months ladies :)


----------



## PinkPeony10

Baby_Dream said:


> Hey sweet ladies,
> I have been away and just reading the posts and cause of the disappointment, I wasn't able to write anything. AF came 4 days early and the month before it came 3 days early. I am not sure what is happening. I am still breast feeding my 17 months old DD. My cycles were messed up, they reached 52 days , the last 3 cycles were 34 , 31 and 27 days in order. Meaning that my last one wad 27. Am I getting regular, is this a good sign. Help me girls plz.
> 
> Congrats to all who got there BFP . H&H 9 months ladies :)

Sounds like they may be getting shorter/more regular. I wish mine would do that. Mine seem to be doing the opposite. I would take it as a good sign tho. It just means that you get more chances to try. :) Do you know for a fact that you are ovulating? Do you temp?


----------



## Baby_Dream

PinkPeony10 said:


> Baby_Dream said:
> 
> 
> Hey sweet ladies,
> I have been away and just reading the posts and cause of the disappointment, I wasn't able to write anything. AF came 4 days early and the month before it came 3 days early. I am not sure what is happening. I am still breast feeding my 17 months old DD. My cycles were messed up, they reached 52 days , the last 3 cycles were 34 , 31 and 27 days in order. Meaning that my last one wad 27. Am I getting regular, is this a good sign. Help me girls plz.
> 
> Congrats to all who got there BFP . H&H 9 months ladies :)
> 
> Sounds like they may be getting shorter/more regular. I wish mine would do that. Mine seem to be doing the opposite. I would take it as a good sign tho. It just means that you get more chances to try. :) Do you know for a fact that you are ovulating? Do you temp?Click to expand...

. 

Hey Pink, 
Thanks for responding. No I am not temping or anything. I just try to BD whenever possible . I think that trying to calculate everything makes ttc really frustrating. I wish i get my BFP and get twins :)


----------



## PinkPeony10

Baby_Dream said:


> PinkPeony10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby_Dream said:
> 
> 
> Hey sweet ladies,
> I have been away and just reading the posts and cause of the disappointment, I wasn't able to write anything. AF came 4 days early and the month before it came 3 days early. I am not sure what is happening. I am still breast feeding my 17 months old DD. My cycles were messed up, they reached 52 days , the last 3 cycles were 34 , 31 and 27 days in order. Meaning that my last one wad 27. Am I getting regular, is this a good sign. Help me girls plz.
> 
> Congrats to all who got there BFP . H&H 9 months ladies :)
> 
> Sounds like they may be getting shorter/more regular. I wish mine would do that. Mine seem to be doing the opposite. I would take it as a good sign tho. It just means that you get more chances to try. :) Do you know for a fact that you are ovulating? Do you temp?Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> Hey Pink,
> Thanks for responding. No I am not temping or anything. I just try to BD whenever possible . I think that trying to calculate everything makes ttc really frustrating. I wish i get my BFP and get twins :)Click to expand...

You're welcome! :) That is very true! It does make things a little more frustrating. However...I like it so I know that I am ovulating and when. If I wouldn't have been temping all this time...I don't know how many times I would have thought I was pregnant. Ovulation has been delayed a few times throughout the last year and I can't imagine how excited and hopeful I would have been if I didn't know when I ovulated. I hope you get a bfp soon too! I've always secretly kind of wanted twins myself. :) But I will take whatever I can get at this point!


----------



## echo

PinkPeony10 said:


> Baby_Dream said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PinkPeony10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby_Dream said:
> 
> 
> Hey sweet ladies,
> I have been away and just reading the posts and cause of the disappointment, I wasn't able to write anything. AF came 4 days early and the month before it came 3 days early. I am not sure what is happening. I am still breast feeding my 17 months old DD. My cycles were messed up, they reached 52 days , the last 3 cycles were 34 , 31 and 27 days in order. Meaning that my last one wad 27. Am I getting regular, is this a good sign. Help me girls plz.
> 
> Congrats to all who got there BFP . H&H 9 months ladies :)
> 
> Sounds like they may be getting shorter/more regular. I wish mine would do that. Mine seem to be doing the opposite. I would take it as a good sign tho. It just means that you get more chances to try. :) Do you know for a fact that you are ovulating? Do you temp?Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> Hey Pink,
> Thanks for responding. No I am not temping or anything. I just try to BD whenever possible . I think that trying to calculate everything makes ttc really frustrating. I wish i get my BFP and get twins :)Click to expand...
> 
> You're welcome! :) That is very true! It does make things a little more frustrating. However...I like it so I know that I am ovulating and when. If I wouldn't have been temping all this time...I don't know how many times I would have thought I was pregnant. Ovulation has been delayed a few times throughout the last year and I can't imagine how excited and hopeful I would have been if I didn't know when I ovulated. I hope you get a bfp soon too! I've always secretly kind of wanted twins myself. :) But I will take whatever I can get at this point!Click to expand...

Just popping in to say I agree...I thought charting was stressful at first, but since my cycles are irregular, it was so nice to see that I was actually ovulating. It made me feel so much better. I hope you get your twins! I would love twins, too.


----------



## Baby_Dream

:flower:Pink and Echo:flower:

I hope we get our babies soon. Plz god, we r not being greedy but plz bless us with :twinboys:

I don't think this will be my cycle cause my DH is leaving for 2 weeks this Thursday and I will be ovulating while he is away I think. Hopefully I get a December BFP. What about you ladies, how is it going with u ?


----------



## echo

Maybe your cycle will decide to wait for him?

I am being very optimistic this cycle. I was going to do soy, but I have already started vitex and you can't mix them, so if Nov isn't my month, then I will do the soy. I am going to get preseed though, for this cycle. If my cycle stays relatively 'normal', I should be ovulating around Halloween. I *may* use progesterone cream after o. We'll see....how about you?


----------



## Safariguri

My heart goes out to all those having a hard time, hugs and I'll be praying for you.

Afm, I made it official with a digital test this evening, so it's a BFP for sure. Thank you all for your support and encouragement. Look forward to hearing more good news! And I'll be praying these next few days get better and better for everyone.


----------



## taurusmom05

congrats, safariguri! very happy for you...wishing you a happy n very healthy 9 mos! :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Luna - I temp vaginally & sometimes its very hard..I sleep with a fan on which makes it hard to hear the beep but luckily DH wakes up 5 min. Before me just to turn the fan off <3 gotta love him but when he forgets I just put my head under the covers so I can hear better. Or if DH is up I have him turn the light on & check it while its in me to see if the number is on the screen. I know it seems like a lot hehehe!! Oh one of the joys of ttc ;) GL with it doll!


----------



## MrsMM24

:hi:Welcome all New Joiners!!!! GL FXD! _*You will notice that your name has been added to the front page...*_:dust::dust:




:test: *PINKPEONY10*:test: Good Luck to you Hun! :dust:​


:book: Still waiting on some news Ladies, we are here for you either way... *TTCMUMMYOF3, MAMAx3, MISSAMANDA, CASSAFRASS, RIANNE85, BABYNUMBER03, MUSTANGGTGIRL, JENWANTSABABY, SUNFLOWER5678, STACIE79, BEAUTIFULLEI2 and HARLEYQUINN ...*


CONGRATS!!!! :bfp: *SAFARIGURI* Wishing you a H&H 9 months!!!​

*1st Trimester Thread*!!:happydance: LINK: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1251845-spring-summer-2013-babies-24-we-here.html


*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:


:hugs: Sorry to hear that the :witch: flew in on that dreadful broom *BABY_DREAM*, your next cycle IS going to be the one!
The November Thread is up! Hope to see you there!:dust:



*LIZLOVELUST* I have to agree with LORO on this, since having you on my threads for a long while, I think that for you, it may be something totally different holding things up for you, mostly your stress over TTC. Yes, we all stress but yours is compounded and now that you have some very valuable information, it shows there are other things that are making it difficcult. I also agree that you should speak with DH to make sure things are ok right now with TTC because your reluctance to take a break may not be how he feels. Believe it or not, all the stress we are feeling, they feel in some way shape or form as well... GL! dust:


*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp* Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a free account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. :dust:



*November Thread:* https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...mber-fall-testers-0-here-we.html#post22214851

Please look at *page 101* once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!


----------



## tugAwug

Taurusmom05--What's going on?? Did you test yet? AFM: I'm only at 3 dpo (I think). I have a loooongggg time to go, at least that's how it feels. I'm feeling sick today and telling myself not to put this on pregnancy symptoms.....it's far too early for all of that lol.


----------



## Beautifullei2

started spotting last night so im out!


----------



## ..Julie..

I tested earlier than I wanted to .. I really wanted to hold out until saturday. I broke down today and tested, HOWEVER it came back a :bfp:

:happydance:


----------



## Crystal5483

SO SO SORRY beautifullei

Julie congrats!!!


----------



## hiri786

..Julie.. said:


> I tested earlier than I wanted to .. I really wanted to hold out until saturday. I broke down today and tested, HOWEVER it came back a :bfp:
> 
> :happydance:

congatulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## taurusmom05

congrats, julie! :) Wishing you a happy n healthy 9 mos! WOO HOO!!!!!


----------



## taurusmom05

tugawug, i have not tested yet... fmu wasnt concentrated enough...too clear... so im not drinking ANYTHING and holding on for a while. lol no af yet! i am cramping, however. i have never had pink tinged cm and not have full blown af by the next day- im hoping my body isnt playing tricks on me! 
so you're 3dpo? whats your testing date? i will be hanging out waiting for it with you!!! :)


----------



## echo

Good luck Taurus!


----------



## lorojovanos

Congrats Julie!!!!!!!!
So whats the conclusion girls about when to take my Clomid? So you dont have to go back and read my thread heres a quick rundown. My first two rounds I took it 5-9 but didnt temp or track so i dont know if or when I did ovulate. Then I temped, orally, and took it 5-9, and maybe ovulated on like 42, but then had like a 30 day LP... Took it 3-7, switched to orally, and ovulated on cd18 I think. So this is my VERY last chance. I'm on CD2 right now. I'm taking EPO, prenatals, B6 (going to get B12's tonight...)


----------



## Crystal5483

I vote 4-8 lol :) my doc had me take it 2-6 crazy! But he said 3-7 if I had to do it again.


----------



## tugAwug

taurusmom05 said:


> tugawug, i have not tested yet... fmu wasnt concentrated enough...too clear... so im not drinking ANYTHING and holding on for a while. lol no af yet! i am cramping, however. i have never had pink tinged cm and not have full blown af by the next day- im hoping my body isnt playing tricks on me!
> so you're 3dpo? whats your testing date? i will be hanging out waiting for it with you!!! :)

[-o&lt; for your BFP. I hope this is it for you!!! Well I usually don't test and just wait for AF to show, but I'm really thinking about testing when I'm 12 dpo. It's just that when I hold off I'm symptom spotting non-stop and feelings get hurt when af shows.


----------



## taurusmom05

thank you, echo!
thanks, tugawug! i tested with smu, about a day and a half after i saw a teeny tiny amount pink tinged cm, once when i wiped. used frer... will post a pic. i think its bfn! its ok tho, bc af still hasnt shown so im not out just yet. i have ZERO will power to wait to test! idk how u stay so strong! lol


----------



## taurusmom05

https://i49.tinypic.com/2vc6e0l.jpg

what do you think ladies? i know ill need to test again in a few more days.


----------



## taurusmom05

i think i might just be seeing the anti body strip. wah. lol


----------



## serenity9712

i got my day 21 test back for progesterone back its 29.9 last cycle it was only 12.5 at this time. does this mean i COULD be pregnant? I'm waiting to start testing till tomorrow morning. and if i get a positive i think i may faint


----------



## Platinumvague

Taurusmom-I don't see anything but I usually never do! Good luck. Congrats to all the BFPs


----------



## taurusmom05

thank u platinum... i think its more wishful thinking, now that im staring at it. this has been the longest 13 mos ever! ugh!!!!!! lol ill try again in a day or two.


----------



## Platinumvague

I'm guessing by your signature you were on Mirena? I had Paragard for 2 years and fell pregnant after 3 cycles.I know Mirena has hormones and Paragard doesn't but maybe that will give you some hope? I really hope I'm wrong about your test!


----------



## taurusmom05

Yes, I had mirena in for 2.5 years after having DS...and I've had it out and been TTC with DH for 13 mos now. I'm still super hoping this is the cycle!!
Your profile pic is adorable!!!


----------



## Platinumvague

Thank you :) 
I think Mirena goes both ways.Ive seen plenty of people get pregnant quick after having it removed and I've seen it take others a lot longer.I got my Paragard removed a second time because I kept seeing the lawsuit commercials for Mirena.From what I understand IUDs irrates the uterus lining so its "undesirable" perhaps yours is still trying to get back to normal plus the hormones that's in it?


----------



## Crystal5483

I see it taurus


----------



## taurusmom05

Platinum, its very possible. I'm going to see the doc if af shows this cycle!

Crystal, thank u! I so hope this is the month for me. I'd love to join you!!


----------



## gnome86

Taurus i can see something but very faint, how many dpo are you? 
:thumbup:

sorry to be a nusicance but i bought a clearblue digital ov stick thing this month and was so excited when the smiley appeared this evening. was negative this morn, my query is im only cd10 so could this mean i am ovulating too early? got my ultrasound scan on fri, so excited will she be able to see me ovulating to see if im working?!


----------



## serenity9712

taurus not to makr you down. but we've been trying for #4 for 3 years since mirena was taken out. i had mirena for a year and half. my tubes are clear i have regular periods and regularly ovulate. i finally started seeing my obgyn back in august after finally saying enough is enough. she has done the hsg test and blood work and this was my first cycle of letrozole (femara) & did my progesterone level check yesterday day 21 it was 29.9 last cycle it was only 12.5 im due for AF on monday the 22nd. I'm waiting to test till this weekend. I'm hoping this is our month for sticky bean. but my words of advice if you've already been trying for 13 months. go to your doctor and start getting help, don't wait or you'll end up possibly waiting as long as me. they say if your of healthy age and healthy lifestyle if you've been trying for a year to then seek help. if your over 35 and been trying for 6 months to see a doctor. good luck hope you get a sticky bean.


----------



## Crystal5483

Please do Taurus!! 

I'm just waiting for betas on Friday! I want good solid ones!!!


----------



## Julesillini8

Crystal5483 said:


> Please do Taurus!!
> 
> I'm just waiting for betas on Friday! I want good solid ones!!!

Will these be your second set? Fingers crossed for great numbers!!


----------



## taurusmom05

gnome, thank you. i didnt temp or anything this cycle (tried to relax, haha, right?) my LP is about 11 days, typically, as I have temp'd and used OPKs in the past. my cycle is usually 28-33 days...and today is cd32. I would guesstimate me being around 10DPO.
good luck at your scan! i have never had one, and im not really sure how that works... but maybe you DO O early. i think that would be a good thing? a nice long LP!! good luck! :)

platinum, so sorry its been 3 years. i will NEVER go back on BC until im done having children. lol I didnt really "try" for DS so idk what the deal was then... i used to have irregular cycles...but after having DS and mirena, i know have a pretty normal cycle. I have seen a dr. once already...she went through my charts, opk info, etc...and thought all looked normal. DH is ready to do some testing whenever i give him the word. I will definitely be going to see her, per her recommendation if af shows up this time around. GOOD LUCK to both of us!!!!!

hopefully my ICs will show a better result in the coming days, crystal! idk how they will compare with the frer. they are pink handled wondfos. good luck on your betas! i cant wait to hear the GREAT results! :)


----------



## Crystal5483

Julesillini8 said:


> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> Please do Taurus!!
> 
> I'm just waiting for betas on Friday! I want good solid ones!!!
> 
> Will these be your second set? Fingers crossed for great numbers!!Click to expand...

Yup and I can't wait!!! I'm hoping to hear awesome numbers!!! Then ill feel more at ease.


----------



## whigfield

Think I'm seeing something taurus!! Keep testing!! :happydance:


----------



## taurusmom05

thanks, whigfield! i feel like a crazy person right now... wish i could jump forward like...72 hours in life. lol


----------



## taurusmom05

double post, whoops! :)


----------



## tugAwug

taurusmom05 said:


> https://i49.tinypic.com/2vc6e0l.jpg
> 
> what do you think ladies? i know ill need to test again in a few more days.

Why can't I see the pix???


----------



## Charliegirl27

Taurus, I see a faint line and I dont usually see anything! Good luck x


----------



## serenity9712

i don't see the line on Taurus's pic. but it maybe just the lighting idk


----------



## taurusmom05

i appreciate everyone's input. i wish i had another frer but i have 3 ic's and a cb digi to use over the next few days. my fingers are crossed so hard for me to see something tomorrow!


----------



## taurusmom05

and idk why u cant see the pics!? ill try to post another.


----------



## taurusmom05

TTC is making me C.R.A.Z.Y. lol


----------



## cassafrass

I see it too Taurus !


----------



## Safariguri

I see the line too Taurus! It should be better on your test tomorrow :)


----------



## Crystal5483

It was a dark picture so it was hard to tweak... but I definitely see something there!


----------



## luna_19

ooh taurus I really hope that's the start of your bfp! :)

10 dpo and feeling really discouraged...only a few more days to go


----------



## Crystal5483

Good luck Luna!!


----------



## taurusmom05

oh Crystal, thank you :) i cant wait to test again tomorrow!! aaagghhhh

Good luck, Luna! We are about the same DPO... we can do this!! heh


----------



## luna_19

taurusmom05 said:


> oh Crystal, thank you :) i cant wait to test again tomorrow!! aaagghhhh
> 
> Good luck, Luna! We are about the same DPO... we can do this!! heh

waiting this long is just horrible isn't it? When are you due for af? My cycles are usually 26 days but the last 2 were 25 and 24 so I guess I'm due anywhere from Thursday to Saturday. I'm so sick of seeing bfns that I decided to wait until Saturday to test.


----------



## taurusmom05

luna_19 said:


> taurusmom05 said:
> 
> 
> oh Crystal, thank you :) i cant wait to test again tomorrow!! aaagghhhh
> 
> Good luck, Luna! We are about the same DPO... we can do this!! heh
> 
> waiting this long is just horrible isn't it? When are you due for af? My cycles are usually 26 days but the last 2 were 25 and 24 so I guess I'm due anywhere from Thursday to Saturday. I'm so sick of seeing bfns that I decided to wait until Saturday to test.Click to expand...

I have a 28-33 day cycle... I'm on cd32 right now...with an 11 day LP. Waiting is the worst! thats why I love these threads...so I don't feel so alone in this boat! DH talks to me about ttc all the time but its nice to talk to other women feeling what I feel! Saturday sounds like a good day to test...you have much more willpower than me. Hehe


----------



## Crystal5483

I can't take talking TTC with DH... he doesn't understand half the things I say and basically tells me just to tell him when to be ready :haha:


----------



## luna_19

That's basically what we do too. He doesn't want to know the specifics, just when to be ready to go


----------



## lorojovanos

LUNA and CRYSTAL- yu guys are lucky. Mine doesnt even want to know when its "Good to go" anymore. He says he likes the element of surprise. But to keep it kind of fun, every couple weeks, I get on him for like three days straight:)
So i decided to take the clomid days 3-7, so tomorrow will be the first day! Well tomorrow night so i dont get hot flashes during the day. I am sorry but I cannot remember who told me to take the b12 along with the b6's im already taking. So I bought some b12's tonight. They are 100mg and my b6's are 50mg. I was previously taking only one b6 a day. Whats the ratio i should be taking? Also ,I'm only taking 3 EPO a day, I cannot remember the dosage, whats every one else taking?


----------



## hiri786

arrggggghh!!!!!!!!!!:wacko: 16dpo no af and still :bfn:. Took a clear blue plus yesterday and thought i saw a very very faint line but asked husband to get me cheapie test for this morning (which he did VERY reluctantly) and stark white bfn. Soooo confused i thought my chart looked good????????? If af does come maybe husband will feel bad and let me try one last time....[-o&lt;


----------



## Crystal5483

Good luck Loro!!! I hope that the 3-7 produces one good health egg that gets the sperm of their dreams to come inside :) hehe 

I'm in an odd mood this morning!


----------



## MrsMM24

:hi:Welcome all New Joiners!!!! GL FXD! _*You will notice that your name has been added to the front page...*_:dust::dust:




:test: *BABIESIMREADY, HARLEAN, RAYEANNE, TAURUSMOM05, abd WALLFLOWER*:test: Good Luck to you Hun! :dust:​


:book: Still waiting on some news Ladies, we are here for you either way... *TTCMUMMYOF3, MAMAx3, MISSAMANDA, CASSAFRASS, RIANNE85, BABYNUMBER03, MUSTANGGTGIRL, JENWANTSABABY, SUNFLOWER5678, STACIE79, HARLEYQUINN, and PINKPEONY10 ...*


CONGRATS!!!! :bfp: *..JULIE.. * Wishing you a H&H 9 months!!!​

*1st Trimester Thread*!!:happydance: LINK: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1251845-spring-summer-2013-babies-24-we-here.html


*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:


:hugs: Sorry to hear that the :witch: flew in on that dreadful broom *BEAUTIFULLEI2*, your next cycle IS going to be the one!
The November Thread is up! Hope to see you there!:dust:



*TAURUSMOM05* I don't see a line, but it is early, and you know that, plus youknow my line eye is non-existent :haha: I hope that what you and everyone else is seeing is your BFP and you will be joining us soon!:dust:


*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp* Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a free account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. :dust:



*November Thread:* https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...mber-fall-testers-0-here-we.html#post22214851

Please look at *page 101* once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!


----------



## echo

hiri786 said:


> arrggggghh!!!!!!!!!!:wacko: 16dpo no af and still :bfn:. Took a clear blue plus yesterday and thought i saw a very very faint line but asked husband to get me cheapie test for this morning (which he did VERY reluctantly) and stark white bfn. Soooo confused i thought my chart looked good????????? If af does come maybe husband will feel bad and let me try one last time....[-o&lt;

Wow! Do you normally have such a long LP? Your temp hasn't dropped, so maybe if you test in a day or two you'll get a nice clear positive! FX"d!


----------



## hiri786

Wow! Do you normally have such a long LP? Your temp hasn't dropped, so maybe if you test in a day or two you'll get a nice clear positive! FX"d![/QUOTE]

Ah thanks echo my trusty replyer :) I only started temping this month so not really sure about usual lp length. Couldnt afford OPK's this month (typical!) Not sure whether ff got my od right. Have been temping with an ear thermometer so that might have affected temps. If i do get to try again then i will get a bbt thermometer. 

:dust: for your november BFP!


----------



## lorojovanos

You got those temps with an ear thermometor? WOW
Your temps may not be "accurate" in terms of to 100th of a degree but you cannot say, regardless of temps, you dont have a clear and sustained thermal shift! I hope you get your BFP:)


----------



## hiri786

Thank you loro! I have seen your posts for a long time now even though i only just joined. I have been testing every month for the last 18months (and stalking these pages) even though husband has been trying to avoid, hoping nature would find a way er it didnt lol!!! Have symptom spotted every time convinced i was pregnant :nope:

Tons of sticky baby dust to everyone

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## babyhopesinmi

Looks like no BFP for me this month. My temp started to dive today :cry:


----------



## hiri786

Its not over till witchy shows her face


----------



## tugAwug

Wow.....where is everyone? I think that I'm currently 3-4 dpo and I'm am going CRAZY SS'ing. I think I'm coming down with a bladder infection or something, I just don't know.

Taurusmom, did you test?? What happened?


----------



## lorojovanos

tugAwug said:


> Wow.....where is everyone? I think that I'm currently 3-4 dpo and I'm am going CRAZY SS'ing. I think I'm coming down with a bladder infection or something, I just don't know.
> 
> Taurusmom, did you test?? What happened?

I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## lizlovelust

So i had my US today and the lady said i have an a,azing looking uterus but my ovaries are larger than normal and my folicles are not in ideal locations. She said this is common with PCOS but there are no cysts right now so thats good. I also had my blood drawn to test my insulin, i should get a call in a few days to go in and see my next step!


----------



## lorojovanos

LIZ- I am beyond elated for you that you finally are getting answers. 
Have you chatted with the OH yet?


----------



## Dantz

lizlovelust said:


> So i had my US today and the lady said i have an a,azing looking uterus but my ovaries are larger than normal and my folicles are not in ideal locations. She said this is common with PCOS but there are no cysts right now so thats good. I also had my blood drawn to test my insulin, i should get a call in a few days to go in and see my next step!

Sounds like things are really moving in the right direction for you :)


----------



## taurusmom05

sorry for the delay i was at work all day! 11DPO...bfn. waaaaaaahhhh... lol I didnt have another frer so i used an ic...wondfo strip. i think they are the same sensitivity! :( will keep testing until af or bfp! cramping has gotten more intense tho.


----------



## gnome86

well OH walked in to find me falling around getting out of work clothes, in my unattractive large work underwear and two deep heat patches stuck on my stomach, one over each ovary lololol cant say i blame him if he doesnt fancy me tonight :haha::haha: just good job got some bding in yesterday :)
that is all :)


----------



## luna_19

taurusmom05 said:


> sorry for the delay i was at work all day! 11DPO...bfn. waaaaaaahhhh... lol I didnt have another frer so i used an ic...wondfo strip. i think they are the same sensitivity! :( will keep testing until af or bfp! cramping has gotten more intense tho.

IT's still really early :hugs:

Gnome that is pretty funny :lol:


----------



## Platinumvague

Just want to send lots of **~baby dust~** to everyone!


----------



## turtlemomma

gnome86 said:


> well OH walked in to find me falling around getting out of work clothes, in my unattractive large work underwear and two deep heat patches stuck on my stomach, one over each ovary lololol cant say i blame him if he doesnt fancy me tonight :haha::haha: just good job got some bding in yesterday :)
> that is all :)

LOL! I love it! I needed this little bit of a cheer today- :flow::laugh2:


----------



## danismom10

I'll be testing Oct 22 if :witch: doesn't show. :)


----------



## hiri786

gnome86 said:


> well OH walked in to find me falling around getting out of work clothes, in my unattractive large work underwear and two deep heat patches stuck on my stomach, one over each ovary lololol cant say i blame him if he doesnt fancy me tonight :haha::haha: just good job got some bding in yesterday :)
> that is all :)

thats so funny, twin heat pads very sexy will see if it works on hubby


----------



## lizlovelust

Loro-yea i talked to him, im pretty sire he is going to do it.


----------



## tugAwug

taurusmom05 said:


> sorry for the delay i was at work all day! 11DPO...bfn. waaaaaaahhhh... lol I didnt have another frer so i used an ic...wondfo strip. i think they are the same sensitivity! :( will keep testing until af or bfp! cramping has gotten more intense tho.

Hopefully you'll get that BFP w/in the next few days. :dust:


----------



## Sholi

woo hoo liz good for you!!!!

afm - currently approaching ovulation. not using opk's, no chlomid, no progesterone not bothering with anything. this month I'm just going with the flow because i can't be bothered and because I'll be getting the cd21 blood test done. I will attack DH tonight and the next few days and then that's it. This is our 14th cycle and emotionally it's getting too taxing, so I'm taking a more relaxed approach and sadly i have my appt with the pyschologist on friday. I've been anti depressant free since September 2011 and was fine, but lately I'm just really frustrated, which then makes me angry and then very very very sad. I'm not back on the pills, but need some help. Maybe i can relax with the psych and that will help get us a BFP. 

sorry for all the girls that the :witch: got and truckloads of :dust: for everyone xxx


----------



## Platinumvague

Good luck Sholi! I think that might be the beat approach..or atleast the most stess free.Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## PinkPeony10

Platinum: I just wanted to say that I think your little girl is adorable! She's just so precious!!!


----------



## Platinumvague

Thank you Pink! Are you testing tomarrow? I try to keep up with everyone but sometimes I miss things


----------



## PinkPeony10

Platinumvague said:


> Thank you Pink! Are you testing tomarrow? I try to keep up with everyone but sometimes I miss things

You're welcome! And yeah...I think I am going to test tomorrow. As long as my temp stays up. Not getting my hopes up tho. I'm having all my normal pre-af symptoms. The only thing that I've noticed that's a little odd is that I've had this weird taste in my mouth since yesterday morning. Kind of like that metallic taste. Don't know what that's about. It's probably just all in my head tho. lol


----------



## Platinumvague

I'm excited to see your test tomarrow.I don't know anything about charting but I do know a temp staying higher is good so to me it looks promising! I actually never had that weird metallic taste but I know its a symptom.Good luck :)


----------



## PinkPeony10

Unfortunately my temps never really drop a whole lot until the day before AF or the day of AF. So we will see!


----------



## Platinumvague

Ohh big news for me! Hubby just came home and said we could try for another! To be honest I want it but kind of nervous to start the process all over again.We are goin to try for a boy(yah I know silly) but hey it's worth a shot.Neither one of us would be devastated with another girl though.We start again in November.Ill be on the threads on and off because of the "timing" for a boy.


----------



## Mrs. 2010

Good news... I get to start temping again tomorrow, YAH!!! Is it me are does it seem that AF takes it sweet precious time going away....lol. Maybe it's me, I'm so impatient. LOL. Back to making Whoopy!!!

Baby dust To every1!!


----------



## PinkPeony10

Platinum: That's great!!! Good luck with everything! How long did it take you to get pregnant with your first? 

Mrs: Have fun making whoopy! lol Good luck!


----------



## Platinumvague

Pink-it took my three cycles.i had Paragard taken out after 2 years in June and got pregnant in September.I missed ovulation in June though.The month I got pregnant I was using OPK,period/ovulation tracker,and taking a b vitamin complex.


----------



## PinkPeony10

Wow! Lucky you! I wish it was that easy for all of us! Hopefully the second time around is just as quick for you!


----------



## Platinumvague

Thank you.I wish it was that easy for everyone on here too.Both of my sister in laws have been trying for 3+ years.Both are on thyroid meds to keep their levels normal but still no luck


----------



## Safariguri

Hey congrats to platinum for getting to try!
And congrats to Mrs. 2010 for the temps!
And GL Pink! Can't wait to her the results.

Anyone heard from Crystal? I hope things are going well for her, I hadn't heard yet on her betas.


----------



## Platinumvague

I just read in the November thread she had a chemical :( my heart goes out to her


----------



## hiri786

:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko: :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:

Thanks ff for telling me 'You have more than 18 days of high temperature
Please take a test,
you may be pregnant!'

I did and it still BFN


----------



## FirstTry

I'm pretty sure I'm out. BFN today on IC and CB digital. My blood pg test is on Monday.

Congrats to all the BFPs!
And good luck to those still in the TWW!


----------



## PinkPeony10

BFN this morning! Now I'm losing hope! :(


----------



## echo

PinkPeony10 said:


> BFN this morning! Now I'm losing hope! :(

Don't lose hope!! :af:

Chart still looks great!


----------



## echo

hiri786 said:


> :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko: :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:
> 
> Thanks ff for telling me 'You have more than 18 days of high temperature
> Please take a test,
> you may be pregnant!'
> 
> I did and it still BFN

Hmm. Your chart looks great!


----------



## serenity9712

i just got my faint but clear BFP. i think imma puke and faint at the same time.[IMG]https://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w12/fuknprinczess2003/20121020_064636.jpg[/IMG]

https://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w12/fuknprinczess2003/invertpositive.png


----------



## cassafrass

serenity9712 said:


> i just got my faint but clear BFP. i think imma puke and faint at the same time. how do i post a picture?


yay!! i def laughed out loud puke and faint lol congrats!


----------



## Dantz

serenity9712 said:


> i just got my faint but clear BFP. i think imma puke and faint at the same time. how do i post a picture?


WOOHOO!! Click on the little paper clip next to the smiley face up there ^^ when you are posting. :)


----------



## serenity9712

i edited the post and added 2 pictures ones invert. seriously im waiting to wake up from the dream. we've been trying for over 3 years. now its to find out if its one or more. because i was on fertility meds and had 4 follicles maturing eggs


----------



## Cristeena

serenity9712 said:


> i edited the post and added 2 pictures ones invert. seriously im waiting to wake up from the dream. we've been trying for over 3 years. now its to find out if its one or more. because i was on fertility meds and had 4 follicles maturing eggs

I have been trying to edit my posts...how do I do that please?? :/


----------



## lizlovelust

I talked with OH last night and he agreed to do the seman analysis ans was so cute talking about how mad he wants a LO! Doc said after she gets my results.back she may want to put me on clomid and metformin!


----------



## taurusmom05

congrats, serenity!! what a beautiful bfp! so excited and happy for you!!

liz, so happy DH is going to do the SA! :) i bet that is a relief for you. you are SO close to your bfp now, i just KNOW IT!

afm, today is CD35. last cycle was the longest cycle I ever had... and i started around 6am on CD35. I am usually 28-33 days... its 12:15pm and NO AF YET. im nervous. didnt test today in case the witch flew in right after, thats the worst. will test tomorrow...or maybe monday if she is a now show. it FEELS like she is about to show up.


----------



## hiri786

Congratulations serenity lovely pic xx


----------



## luna_19

congrats serenity :happydance:

I was supposed to test today but I chickened out...will test tomorrow as long as my temp stays up :)


----------



## serenity9712

from my calculations. i will be due july 2nd the day before my middle daughters bday july 3. and family already guessing what its gonna be. lmfao. well i wish everyone BFP and lots of baby dust. to those still trying


----------



## PinkPeony10

Serenity- Congrats! It's always nice seeing bfp's from ppl that have been trying for a while. It helps give all of us a little hope for ourselves! :) 

Liz- It's great that your OH has decided to get a SA done. Hopefully everything will come back normal! 

Luna- Good luck tomorrow! FX'd for you!!! :)


----------



## Dantz

Welp, tested today and got a :bfn: ='( It feels like AF will be showing her face any moment, so I'm sure I'm out for this month now. On to November, and month #5 TTC #1


----------



## taurusmom05

dantz, you arent out just yet! hold on to the hope :) i am pulling for a surprise bfp for you! 

afm, this is cd35. i am officially having the latest cycle i have had since TTC #2! didnt test today (after having bfns CD31-34)... but cramping like the witch is gonna swoop in any moment. hanging on to the faith i could still be in this month! :)

hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## Special_K

My TTW ended today with AF showing up this morning :cry:


----------



## taurusmom05

Sorry special_k. It's tough every time the witch shows. Hopefully this is the last time you see her for a long while!!!! FX November is your month!


----------



## luna_19

Special_K said:


> My TTW ended today with AF showing up this morning :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## lorojovanos

LUNA are you anxious to test in the am?


----------



## luna_19

Omg yes! I'm actually considering testing tonight...i have 3 hours of pee saved up so far :haha:


----------



## taurusmom05

FX for you Luna!!!!


----------



## Platinumvague

I'm excited for everyone! Can't wait to see your test luna


----------



## luna_19

Bfn :(

I guess that's it for this month :cry:


----------



## Platinumvague

Ugh sorry luna..


----------



## taurusmom05

im sorry luna! i refuse to believe this cycle is over for u yet tho! im keeping the faith! maybe you implanted a little later than you think? its possible!


----------



## Dantz

my usual first day of AF spotting and cramps are officially here. See you all in the November thread


----------



## lizlovelust

My birthday today!


----------



## luna_19

Dantz said:


> my usual first day of AF spotting and cramps are officially here. See you all in the November thread

:hugs:
She should be here for me within a few hours too :(

Happy bday Liz! :)


----------



## Dantz

lizlovelust said:


> My birthday today!


Happy Bday :)


----------



## KalonKiki

lizlovelust said:


> My birthday today!


Happy birthday! Mine is the 26th, I'm hoping to get that :bfp: by then. ^_^
AF is due the 23rd.


----------



## PinkPeony10

I'll be joining you in the November thread Luna! AF is on her way! :( On to cycle #11 for me. :cry: 

Happy Birthday Liz!


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: pinkpeony


----------



## hopeforbfp

Happy Birthday Liz!
Well I stopped taking my progesterone on Thursday and the witch showed up yesterday. I'm glad I didn't have to wait too long for her to show. I got bloods done on Friday to confirm there was no pregnancy. Now I'm off to November. I actually have surprisingly great PMA right now for next month. My insurance is going to do the SA for DH so we will hopefully get that scheduled in the next week and I'm going to take FertileCM this cycle. We also bought an elliptical off craigslist so I can exercise this next month. I was going to the gym during my last BFP so I'm very happy for the changes coming this month. Good luck to everyone else waiting to test. Hugs to everyone the witch got and a H & H 9 months to all the BFP's.


----------



## echo

Love the PMA Jen! Fx'd for your turkey baby! (and mine too) 
:hugs: Luna and pink. November should be lucky for all of us!


----------



## babyhopesinmi

Congrats to all those that got their :bfp: and :hugs: to those who didn't..


AF got me on Friday..........taking a small break and will be back in Jan.


----------



## lizlovelust

Thanks for all the birthday wishes!! I cant wait to get my blopd and US results back!


----------



## luna_19

Well apparently this isn't over yet for me...i guess I'll test in the morning if the :witch: still hasn't shown


----------



## lorojovanos

Good luck LUNA:)


----------



## taurusmom05

Yea good luck, Luna!! :)

Afm, Idk what's going on...I've never made it past a 34 day cycle....and here it is cd36 around 8:30pm and af is mia...but bfn when I tested around 3pm. I'll try again Tuesday if she doesnt show. Idk what's up with my body this cycle!


----------



## KalonKiki

taurusmom05 said:


> Yea good luck, Luna!! :)
> 
> Afm, Idk what's going on...I've never made it past a 34 day cycle....and here it is cd36 around 8:30pm and af is mia...but bfn when I tested around 3pm. I'll try again Tuesday if she doesnt show. Idk what's up with my body this cycle!

Maybe you should test in the morning. I've heard that your urine can be quite deluded throughout the day and it might mess with the amount of hormone in your urine if you test later in the day. Apparently the hormone is most concentrated in your urine when you first wake up in the morning.


----------



## lorojovanos

taurusmom05 said:


> Yea good luck, Luna!! :)
> 
> Afm, Idk what's going on...I've never made it past a 34 day cycle....and here it is cd36 around 8:30pm and af is mia...but bfn when I tested around 3pm. I'll try again Tuesday if she doesnt show. Idk what's up with my body this cycle!

Thats weird, especially since you spotted on CD 30 and 31 and nothing in pervious cycles. You'd think something would show by now... I agree, to test in the morning:)


----------



## taurusmom05

Kalonkiki I usually wait until morning... I just thought if I held for a few hours it would be enough....bc I had a tiny pink tinge when I wiped one time 6 days ago, and once more the day after that. I'd love to test again in the a.m. but I'm so scared of af showing...and I don't want to see another bfn!


----------



## taurusmom05

That's what I thought loro! I'm typically a 28-33 day cycle... 34 is the longest. I guess I could have ovulated late but I haven't been stressed or had much going on. Waiting stinks!


----------



## luna_19

Waiting does stink! I had a random 30 day cycle back in June, worried that's what is happening with me again :( I just want to get on with my next cycle!


----------



## KalonKiki

Before I got on the Depo Privera when I was 17, I think I had about a 25 or 26 day cycle with a 7 day long period. Now that I've been off of the horrid shot for about 3 years (stopped when I was 18 because I hated it, with good reason, it's a terrible form of birth control no matter how effective it is) my cycle is now about 30 to 31 days long on the dot every month with a 5 day period (it's been exactly 31 days long for the past three months, that's when I started recording my cycles). I hope the depo didn't mess with my ovulation or fertility. ):


----------



## luna_19

Depo is horrible! I had an awful doctor that left me on it for 10 years :(


----------



## echo

Luna, your chart has me perplexed! What is your normal luteal phase?


----------



## luna_19

Yeah it's a bit of a disaster :haha: my last 3 cycles were 12, 11, and 13 days so af was due today at the latest


----------



## turtlemomma

luna_19 said:


> Yeah it's a bit of a disaster :haha: my last 3 cycles were 12, 11, and 13 days so af was due today at the latest

Is it possible that you Ov'd a few days later than you thought and the dip you are seeing is implantation? :)


----------



## KalonKiki

luna_19 said:


> Depo is horrible! I had an awful doctor that left me on it for 10 years :(

10 years? Yikes! I was only on it for one year and I felt like that was bad enough. I'm glad that I got off the stupid thing when I did. I think it took me over two years to get a normal cycle (or any bleeding in general) back. I literally bled every day for about about 9 months straight when I finally did start bleeding again. It was terrible. I'm so glad I'm back on a normal cycle!


----------



## annaimi10

Hi ladies - well after bombing out with a BFN at the start of the month got my BFP this morning 12DPO (I think). So excited - good luck everyone xx


----------



## KalonKiki

annaimi10 said:


> Hi ladies - well after bombing out with a BFN at the start of the month got my BFP this morning 12DPO (I think). So excited - good luck everyone xx

Congrats hun! I was 12DPO today, but got a :bfn: this morning. AF isn't due for a couple more days though, so hopefully I'll be joining you with a :bfp: soon. ^_^


----------



## taurusmom05

luna- FX you O'ed a bit late and your bfp is on its way :)

congrats annaimi!! i am hoping to join you very soon! happy and healthy 9 mos to you!

kalonkiki, when is af due for you? i am excited to see your results! i feel like we are going to get a ton of bfps this month. even with my crazy cycle i feel so optimistic about this month for some reason. FX for you!!!

afm, STILL no af. I have officially made it to CD37, which is unheard of for me! 34 is the latest of LATE cycles. I do have a 10-11 day LP so maybe...just maybe I implanted on the later end and ill test positive soon... this is me trying to be positive. lol


----------



## annaimi10

Thanks ladies, am sure you will get your BFPs soon!! Zero symptoms for me this month (same as my first pregnancy) so hope that gives hope to some! x


----------



## KalonKiki

taurusmom05 said:


> luna- FX you O'ed a bit late and your bfp is on its way :)
> 
> congrats annaimi!! i am hoping to join you very soon! happy and healthy 9 mos to you!
> 
> kalonkiki, when is af due for you? i am excited to see your results! i feel like we are going to get a ton of bfps this month. even with my crazy cycle i feel so optimistic about this month for some reason. FX for you!!!
> 
> afm, STILL no af. I have officially made it to CD37, which is unheard of for me! 34 is the latest of LATE cycles. I do have a 10-11 day LP so maybe...just maybe I implanted on the later end and ill test positive soon... this is me trying to be positive. lol

AF is due on the 23rd for me and I've only ever been more than a day late a couple of times due to serious stress and I've been pretty happy and excited this month so I doubt that AF would be late if she's going to get here (and even if I did O late, DF and I have been BD a LOT this month even during times when I wasn't supposed to be fertile). The latest I've ever gotten AF late was by 5 days. Lots of baby dust your way! Hopefully we'll get to be bump buddies. ^_^ :hugs:


----------



## taurusmom05

kalonkiki i hope we get to be bump buddies, too! i am so ready for this tww to be over already... it seems to have been months rather than 2 weeks. the unknown is the worst, ever! i am so hopeful for your bfp this cycle- it sounds like you really have all your bases covered! i would not be surprised if you saw two lines VERY VERY soon!! :)


----------



## mom2pne

I am going to be testing today and I am freaking out! I am so worried I won't get a :bfp: and that is I do get one that I will have another loss! It's driving me crazy! So much so that it is after 12:30am here and I cannot sleep! I was lucky and got a :bfp: at 11 dpo with my son, Lennox, and am hoping I can do the same this time. I also am worried because I had 2 days of temp dips and am hoping I get a temp spike when I wake up. Well, I better get to bed!


----------



## taurusmom05

mom2pne- wishing you the best of luck for tomorrow! will be thinking of you... FX for a beautiful BFP! :)


----------



## mom2pne

Thank you!


----------



## KalonKiki

taurusmom05 said:


> kalonkiki i hope we get to be bump buddies, too! i am so ready for this tww to be over already... it seems to have been months rather than 2 weeks. the unknown is the worst, ever! i am so hopeful for your bfp this cycle- it sounds like you really have all your bases covered! i would not be surprised if you saw two lines VERY VERY soon!! :)

I hope we both get our :bfp: in the morning. It's off to bed with me for now though. :p


----------



## mom2pne

:bfn: and spotting.


----------



## tugAwug

Congratulations to all the BFP's so far and those to come:happydance:

:hugs: to those that got that Witch!!

AFM: I'm 7-8 dpo with hardly any symptoms. I've been hell've gassy over the wkend which just about my only symptom. I'm very doubtful for now but hopefully things will turn around w/in this week. Hopefully I'll still get that precious BFP.


----------



## taurusmom05

So sorry mom2pne. It's not over yet, tho! Stay away af!!!

Hi tugawug! With DS I had ZERO symptoms. Had af not been late I would have never realized...there's definitely a good chance you will see those 2 beautiful lines this cycle! :) when ya testing?

Afm...I don't even know anymore. Cd37... I tested midday yesterday but nothing since then. Hoping I can hold out and ill get my BFP!


----------



## KalonKiki

taurusmom05 said:


> So sorry mom2pne. It's not over yet, tho! Stay away af!!!
> 
> Hi tugawug! With DS I had ZERO symptoms. Had af not been late I would have never realized...there's definitely a good chance you will see those 2 beautiful lines this cycle! :) when ya testing?
> 
> Afm...I don't even know anymore. Cd37... I tested midday yesterday but nothing since then. Hoping I can hold out and ill get my BFP!

I hope I can hold out too. Still :bfn: this morning (13DPO). AF is due tomorrow, pleeeaase don't let her show! >.<


----------



## tugAwug

Hey Taurusmom--This sounds good for you especially since you had that spotting, right? I'm really thinking about testing either this Friday or Saturday; I'm just tired of waiting and SS till the Witch gets me. I'd rather just know so I can move along to the next thread.......you know?

Well good luck to you girl and to all the others waiting on that long awaited BFP....We so deserve it.:happydance:


----------



## HBelcher33

Im not suppose to test til 11/2 but i will probably start testing on 10/27!! I would be 9dpo! GL everyone!


----------



## KalonKiki

Friday is my 21st birthday, I really hope that I know by then. If I'm having a baby then I will be ecstatic. If I'm not then at least I can drink off the disappointment before trying again in November.


----------



## HBelcher33

GL! I hope you get one!!! FX!


----------



## MrsMM24

:hi:Welcome all New Joiners!!!! GL FXD! _*You will notice that your name has been added to the front page...*_:dust::dust:




:test: *DANISMOM10 & MOM2PNE*:test: Good Luck to you Hun! :dust:​


:book: Still waiting on some news Ladies, we are here for you either way... *TTCMUMMYOF3, MAMAx3, MISSAMANDA, CASSAFRASS, RIANNE85, BABYNUMBER03, MUSTANGGTGIRL, JENWANTSABABY, SUNFLOWER5678, STACIE79, HARLEYQUINN, BABIESIMREADY, HARLEAN, RAYEANNE, TAURUSMOM05, WALLFLOWER, MRSNORM, HUGBUG925, LACILYN, LUNA_19, MBRINK, VIC20581, CRISTEENA, FIRSTTRY, and TULIPS123 ...*


CONGRATS!!!! :bfp: *SERENITY9712 and ANNAIMI10* Wishing you a H&H 9 months!!!​

*1st Trimester Thread*!!:happydance: LINK: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1251845-spring-summer-2013-babies-24-we-here.html


*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:


:hugs: Sorry to hear that the :witch: flew in on that dreadful broom *BABYHOPESINMI, PINKPEONY10, SPECIAL K, DANTZ, and HOPEFORBFP *, your next cycle IS going to be the one!
The November Thread is up! Hope to see you there!:dust:



*TAURUSMOM05* hoping the next test you do shows that lovely BFP!:dust:


*BABYHOPESINMI* see you after your short break in January!:dust:


*LIZLOVELUST* so glad to hear that you are getting answers!:dust:


*FIRSTTRY* Good Luck today getting Bloods! :dust:


*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp* Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a free account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. :dust:



*November Thread:* https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...mber-fall-testers-0-here-we.html#post22214851

Please look at *page 101* once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!


----------



## danismom10

AF is due yesterday/today, she still hasn't showed. I will test tomorrow morning if she hasn't by then. :)


----------



## tugAwug

danismom10 said:


> AF is due yesterday/today, she still hasn't showed. I will test tomorrow morning if she hasn't by then. :)

Good Luck.


----------



## whigfield

Ladies! I wasn't planning to test until I was "late" but I was feeling a bit of nausea earlier so did a test tonight and got what I *thiiiink* is a really faint positive! :wacko:

Can you see it???
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Stevi11

Your picture sint coming up for me. I hope the line is there....good luck


----------



## whigfield

Just made it an attachment instead x


----------



## PinkPeony10

I see something! FX'd this is it for you!!! :)


----------



## Cleobelle

whigfield said:


> Just made it an attachment instead x

I see it!!:thumbup:


----------



## Cristeena

Hello ladies! Originally I was going to test on the 21st, but I realized I ovulated way later than I thought, most likely around the 13th, so I will not be OFFICIALLY testing until the 25th or so, but I am 9 DPO today, and I THINK i may have a VERY faint positive. Yesterday at 8dpo, two of you ladies said you saw it too with a FRER after tweaking, but today with an Answer, it seems even lighter :/ I have to bend my laptop screen to see it, but Im not as hopeful anymore. Any opinions on this hpt today? Can anyone tweak it or me please? Thanks ladies, BABYDUST to ALL!!! <3
 



Attached Files:







9DPO Afternoon.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 22









9DPO Afternoon Invert.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## whigfield

Cristeena said:


> Hello ladies! Originally I was going to test on the 21st, but I realized I ovulated way later than I thought, most likely around the 13th, so I will not be OFFICIALLY testing until the 25th or so, but I am 9 DPO today, and I THINK i may have a VERY faint positive. Yesterday at 8dpo, two of you ladies said you saw it too with a FRER after tweaking, but today with an Answer, it seems even lighter :/ I have to bend my laptop screen to see it, but Im not as hopeful anymore. Any opinions on this hpt today? Can anyone tweak it or me please? Thanks ladies, BABYDUST to ALL!!! <3

If I tilt my screen I *think* I see it.. Keep testing! Either way you're not out unless AF shows! :thumbup:


----------



## luna_19

Another bfn and still no af :(


----------



## Cleobelle

whigfield said:


> Just made it an attachment instead x

I see it!!:thumbup:


----------



## Cristeena

whigfield said:


> Ladies! I wasn't planning to test until I was "late" but I was feeling a bit of nausea earlier so did a test tonight and got what I *thiiiink* is a really faint positive! :wacko:
> 
> Can you see it???

If I tilt my screen, I see a line! :)


----------



## DBZ34

Cristeena said:


> Hello ladies! Originally I was going to test on the 21st, but I realized I ovulated way later than I thought, most likely around the 13th, so I will not be OFFICIALLY testing until the 25th or so, but I am 9 DPO today, and I THINK i may have a VERY faint positive. Yesterday at 8dpo, two of you ladies said you saw it too with a FRER after tweaking, but today with an Answer, it seems even lighter :/ I have to bend my laptop screen to see it, but Im not as hopeful anymore. Any opinions on this hpt today? Can anyone tweak it or me please? Thanks ladies, BABYDUST to ALL!!! <3

I don't see it, sorry, but it's still way early! Are you going to test again tomorrow or are you going to wait a couple of days? 

Good luck!


----------



## echo

Sorry, I can't see it Cristeena, fx'd for a clear positive soon!

:hugs: Luna. Say, did you check your cp/cm at what your chart lists as 7-9dpo? To me, that looks like you could have o'd around then. In which case, you are testing too early. FX'd.


----------



## Cristeena

DBZ34 said:


> Cristeena said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! Originally I was going to test on the 21st, but I realized I ovulated way later than I thought, most likely around the 13th, so I will not be OFFICIALLY testing until the 25th or so, but I am 9 DPO today, and I THINK i may have a VERY faint positive. Yesterday at 8dpo, two of you ladies said you saw it too with a FRER after tweaking, but today with an Answer, it seems even lighter :/ I have to bend my laptop screen to see it, but Im not as hopeful anymore. Any opinions on this hpt today? Can anyone tweak it or me please? Thanks ladies, BABYDUST to ALL!!! <3
> 
> I don't see it, sorry, but it's still way early! Are you going to test again tomorrow or are you going to wait a couple of days?
> 
> Good luck!Click to expand...

Hi! I think I would LOVE to wait and test at 12-14 DPO but I know myself and I am a spaz so I will prob test again. Going to try to wait a few days though. I cant really see it at all on this one, but on my FRER it was clearer I think. Thanks!


----------



## PrayingLady

Is there a november listing yet?


----------



## lizlovelust

GUESS WHAT LADIES (no not a bfp)


----------



## echo

What? Do I have to guess? I'm terrible at guessing. 

Hmm. OH went and had his SA? You found out you have something else besides PCOS? You ovulated? Um...


----------



## echo

Come on Liz! What is it? I'm intrigued. Is it birthday related?

Did you get engaged?


----------



## lizlovelust

Nope lol, i got my results back from the insulin and US. I have a ton of little cystes on my ovaries, none big enough to hurt but enough of them to prevent O. Insulin was normal but on the high side, doc said its fine for now. Buuuttt good news starting clomid tomorrow!


----------



## luna_19

echo said:


> Sorry, I can't see it Cristeena, fx'd for a clear positive soon!
> 
> :hugs: Luna. Say, did you check your cp/cm at what your chart lists as 7-9dpo? To me, that looks like you could have o'd around then. In which case, you are testing too early. FX'd.

I actually had ewcm until cd18 so that's the absolute latest I could have o'ed, I think I stopped checking my cp already by then. Ugh waiting!

Great news Liz!


----------



## FallynAngel79

Im 7dpo had a temp drop this morning. Im on CD16. Cramping last night and today on right side, felt like throbbing. I will be testing on Oct. 25th. NEP is Oct 30th. Have been TTC #1 since April 2011 with no luck. On our 3rd round of Clomid!


----------



## lorojovanos

Thats great news Liz. My immediate thought was a birthday engagement... Your Dr didnt want you to have a period before starting the Clomid?


----------



## KalonKiki

Well, just went to the bathroom a while ago and saw that AF came a day early (not surprising as I normally do have my period on the 22nd of every single month). Looks like I'll be joining the rest of you that got hit by the Witch in the November thread. Congrats to those of you who did get a :bfp: this month and a H&H 9 months to you! Hugs for everyone :hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

Loro, nope she said since i havent Oed yet i can go ahead and just start the clomid!


----------



## lorojovanos

AWESOME, 50 mg?


----------



## luna_19

Onto November :(


----------



## HBelcher33

whigfield said:


> Ladies! I wasn't planning to test until I was "late" but I was feeling a bit of nausea earlier so did a test tonight and got what I *thiiiink* is a really faint positive! :wacko:
> 
> Can you see it???


Yea i see something faint! GL


----------



## HBelcher33

luna_19 said:


> Onto November :(


:cry: Im sorry hun. GL this next cycle!


----------



## lizlovelust

Loro, I cant remember but I pick it up tomorrow!


----------



## whigfield

After barely any sleep last night, I tested with a FRER and can confirm a positive!!! :happydance:

I really can't believe it! 

Please put me down as a BFP!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## taurusmom05

so sorry, luna :( *hugs*

congrats, whigfield! what a beautiful positive!

lizlovelust, alright clomid! time to get the eggy :) GOOD LUCK!! FX for you!

afm, idk whats going on. CD38 now. tested yesterday with FMU...bfn. Ive never had a late cycle like this before. wondering if i had an anovulatory cycle, or something else is going on. This is cycle #13 so since im past the year mark my midwife told me to come on in and see her... so I guess ill hang out a few more days, see what happens, then make an appt!


----------



## lizlovelust

Conrats whig!


Afm... I cant wait to pick up my clomid after work!


----------



## lorojovanos

Congrats WHIGFIELD:)
TAURUS- I'm sorry you're having such a hard cycle, I've been there. At least when you go to your midwife, she can give you some insight, hopefully. And you dont have to wait too long to see her which is a bonus


----------



## tugAwug

whigfield said:


> After barely any sleep last night, I tested with a FRER and can confirm a positive!!! :happydance:
> 
> I really can't believe it!
> 
> Please put me down as a BFP!

Congratulations!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## lizlovelust

IM SO EXCITED,

I can't wait to pickup my clomid after work! I've heard so manty success storys of ladies conceiving one or two babies the first try with clomid!


----------



## Stevi11

Liz- Just please try to remember that clomid is not a magic pill and most of the time it doesnt happen on the first try. Just dont get to upset when it doesnt work on the first try.


----------



## lorojovanos

LIZ- I agree with Stevi. It can do wonders for some women, absolutely. But my first two rounds, I never even ovulated let alone got pregnant. Just keep it mind, it may take a bit but dont be discouraged!!!!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

good luck with the Clomid Liz! :happydance:

Not trying to be a debbie downer but Stevi is right! I wish it was a magic pill though lol. That would make everyones life much better heheh!! 

I took it for 2 months & hated the side effects so my FS switched me to Femara which I didn't mind other than the headaches.. But after 3 months of that I decided to give myself a break. my fs has done tons of tests & said I check out fine but DH SA was low & since has gone up big time. Now we just wait to get our bfp naturally :D 

:dust: that it works for you!


----------



## HBelcher33

Congrats on your bfp!!!!:winkwink:


----------



## lizlovelust

Took my first clomid pill!


----------



## lorojovanos

Whats the dosage?


----------



## MrsMM24

:hi:Welcome all New Joiners!!!! GL FXD! _*You will notice that your name has been added to the front page...*_:dust::dust:




:test: *Any ladies from past days*:test: Good Luck to you Hun! :dust:​


:book: Still waiting on some news Ladies, we are here for you either way... *TTCMUMMYOF3, MAMAx3, MISSAMANDA, CASSAFRASS, RIANNE85, BABYNUMBER03, MUSTANGGTGIRL, JENWANTSABABY, SUNFLOWER5678, STACIE79, HARLEYQUINN, BABIESIMREADY, HARLEAN, RAYEANNE, TAURUSMOM05, WALLFLOWER, MRSNORM, HUGBUG925, LACILYN, MBRINK, VIC20581, CRISTEENA, FIRSTTRY, TULIPS123, DANISMOM10 & MOM2PNE ...*


CONGRATS!!!! :bfp: *WHIGFIELD* Wishing you a H&H 9 months!!!​

*1st Trimester Thread*!!:happydance: LINK: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1251845-spring-summer-2013-babies-24-we-here.html


*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:


:hugs: Sorry to hear that the :witch: flew in on that dreadful broom *KALONKIKI and LUNA_19 *, your next cycle IS going to be the one!
The November Thread is up! Hope to see you there!:dust:



*TAURUSMOM05* This is a strange cycle for you, I had one like that in December, hoping this is a late implanter and you have a BFP in the next day or so:dust:


*CRISTEENA* I can't really see a line, but then I suc at line eye things, it is still VERY early so GL FXD!:dust:


*LIZLOVELUST* so glad to hear that you are getting answers and are moving on to the next stage of the TTC arena. I do have to caution you like many of the other experienced ladies here on Clomid.... it isn't the magic pill, it is an aid that will help but most have to see how it effects their body to see if it is indeed helping:dust:


*PRAYING* Yes, the November Thread was up last week... it's on my daily updates and 1st page... come on over! :dust:


*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp* Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a free account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. :dust:



*November Thread:* https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...mber-fall-testers-0-here-we.html#post22214851

Please look at *page 101* once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!


----------



## tugAwug

:nope: I've been trying not to SS but it's SO HARD!! I think AF is gonna catch me this month. I've been cramping.......:cry: I think I'm going to take a test either Friday or Saturday if AF don't catch me first.


----------



## lizlovelust

Loro, its 50mg!


----------



## taurusmom05

Yes a very strange cycle! I had an ultrasound today that showed no issues. I was told my endometrium looked good...I had a small cyst on my left ovary but I was told it was normal. Both ovaries normal in size and lookin good. I emailed my midwife and we are going in week after next...DH said he will do any tests necessary. I think I'm moving on the to the next step finally! I still have hope for a BFP this cycle tho!


----------



## lorojovanos

YAH Taurus:)


----------



## mom2pne

Well I am out! :witch: showed up in full force last night. So I won't be testing agin until mid-November. 

GL to all those still able to get October :bfp: s


----------



## turtlemomma

I'm out too- Stupid witch. 12dpo, cd29. Sigh, on to November. :witch:

See ya there mom2pne... :hugs:


----------



## Cristeena

CONGRATS for your BFP WHIG!!!!!!!! woo hoo!


----------



## Cristeena

I think I am out too :( AF is due in 2 days on Thurs but yesterday and today major major AF type cramping and BFN as of this afternoon....


----------



## taurusmom05

so sorry mom2pne and turtlemomma! *hugs* hoping you get a beautiful November BFP!

Cristeena, you arent out yet! fx you still have a bfp coming! sending you lots o' baby dust!

thank you, loro! i am so nervous about going to the doc. i know she is going to want me to temp some more. blah. hopefully they will do some bloodwork and see if there is anything hormonal going on. EVEN better hopefully i will just get my bfp this go around. how are things your way?

afm, idk. CD39. Kind of lost right now... I will NOT test again until Friday if the witch has still not shown.


----------



## Mmmoreos

I'm out too. Totally gutted. :-(


----------



## danismom10

I have nothing. :( No af, and no bfp either. Took a test this afternoon.. bfn. I haven't taken one with fmu yet..but I should be past that point? 3 days late. Lots and lots of cm, and tons of symptoms. I'm starting to think I'm crazy. I will test again Friday or Saturday with fmu if af still hasn't showed.


----------



## taurusmom05

so super sorry mmmoreos! :( *hugs* fx november is your lucky month!

danismom10... i am so there with you. I am 5 days past my latest cycle ever...and idk WHAT is going on. fx we get a bfp soon!! :) woop woop!


----------



## danismom10

Sure hope so... This poas thing is getting expensive and I have no will power when I genuinely _feel_ pregnant! Lolol


----------



## taurusmom05

ikr! i have used up all my tests...and promised myself i wouldnt test again until friday if af is still a no show. we need willpower!! lol i am too weak! haha


----------



## lizlovelust

Day two of clomid! :) feeling hopefull.


----------



## lorojovanos

Ladies, I'm so sorry to those who are moving onto next month:(
TAURUS- I hope you get some answers soon hon, I cannot believe how long your cycle is. Can you get BW just to confirm one way or another since youre so late? I'm doing ok over here, thanks! Day 9 I think, just waiting for something to happen! This AF is the longest by far, I had like 3 days of spotting, normally I'm totally done after 5 days, not 8. No symtoms to speak of. No cramps, nothing is sore, so its pretty boring. I should be able to check cm today so thats something new!!!! lol


----------



## MrsMM24

:hi:Welcome all New Joiners!!!! GL FXD! _*You will notice that your name has been added to the front page...*_:dust::dust:




:test: *CAT2B*:test: Good Luck to you Hun! :dust:​


:book: Still waiting on some news Ladies, we are here for you either way... *TTCMUMMYOF3, MAMAx3, MISSAMANDA, CASSAFRASS, RIANNE85, BABYNUMBER03, MUSTANGGTGIRL, JENWANTSABABY, SUNFLOWER5678, STACIE79, HARLEYQUINN, BABIESIMREADY, HARLEAN, RAYEANNE, TAURUSMOM05, WALLFLOWER, MRSNORM, HUGBUG925, LACILYN, MBRINK, VIC20581, CRISTEENA, FIRSTTRY, TULIPS123, and DANISMOM10 ...*


*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:


:hugs: Sorry to hear that the :witch: flew in on that dreadful broom *MOM2PNE, TURTLEMOMMA, and MMMOREOS *, your next cycle IS going to be the one!
The November Thread is up! Hope to see you there!:dust:



*TAURUSMOM05* it is good that you are getting some answers right now, hoping that this and the late AF is the start of your BFP!:dust:


*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp* Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a free account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. :dust:



*November Thread:* https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...mber-fall-testers-0-here-we.html#post22214851

Please look at *page 101* once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!


----------



## Stevi11

danismom10 said:


> Sure hope so... This poas thing is getting expensive and I have no will power when I genuinely _feel_ pregnant! Lolol

Have you looked at getting your tests online?? That is where i get my OKP's and HPT's. I get 40 OKP's and 10 HPT's for $13.


----------



## danismom10

Stevi11 said:


> danismom10 said:
> 
> 
> Sure hope so... This poas thing is getting expensive and I have no will power when I genuinely _feel_ pregnant! Lolol
> 
> Have you looked at getting your tests online?? That is where i get my OKP's and HPT's. I get 40 OKP's and 10 HPT's for $13.Click to expand...

No I haven't... I doubt they'll get here for this cycle. Will def have to look into them if AF shows. :)


----------



## Cristeena

SO sorry Mmmoreos! Lots of luck to you for a Nov BFP.


----------



## Cristeena

SO sorry Mom2ne and Turtlemama! :( baby dust for Nov!


----------



## Cristeena

taurusmom05 said:


> so sorry mom2pne and turtlemomma! *hugs* hoping you get a beautiful November BFP!
> 
> Cristeena, you arent out yet! fx you still have a bfp coming! sending you lots o' baby dust!
> 
> thank you, loro! i am so nervous about going to the doc. i know she is going to want me to temp some more. blah. hopefully they will do some bloodwork and see if there is anything hormonal going on. EVEN better hopefully i will just get my bfp this go around. how are things your way?
> 
> afm, idk. CD39. Kind of lost right now... I will NOT test again until Friday if the witch has still not shown.

GL at the doc Taurus!!


----------



## Cristeena

:witch: just got me!! :( Time for a glass of :wine: GL ladies!!!!! :)


----------



## taurusmom05

Oh cristeena I am so sorry :( I really hope November is your lucky month! My fingers are crossed for you...sending you tons of baby dust! Enjoy that wine!!!!!!


----------



## Stevi11

Cristeena said:


> :witch: just got me!! :( Time for a glass of :wine: GL ladies!!!!! :)

I hear ya on that glas of :wine:. My AF is due the day before my Halloween party. I hope if she is gonna show her face she will do it before the party so i can enjoy a glass of wine with some friends


----------



## lizlovelust

Three more days of clomid! Then I hopefully will O!


----------



## taurusmom05

good luck liz! hope you release a super awesome eggy :)


----------



## tugAwug

:hugs: to those the Witch came to visit......good luck to you ladies in November.

AFM: I've been having this cramping sensation still. I think I'm just gonna POAS tomorrow with fmu. I'm tired of wondering......


----------



## taurusmom05

ooooh good luck, tugawug! i cant wait to see the results of your POAS! will be thinking of you! :)


----------



## lizlovelust

Day three of clomid!


----------



## Photogmommy

Please help! Im 13dpo, I took a test at 6am I was too tired to wait for the results lol, So I went back to bed. I got up at 7:20 went to look at it and Saw the faintest of all faint lines!!! I mean its so faint that the only way i could get something to show with my camera was to invert it in photoshop. Tell me your opinions. 

Go here https://bubblesnpuddles.zenfolio.com/p873930478
password: bb


----------



## Safariguri

Hey all!
Well, guess we will have to count me out. Even with my 10 positive pregnancy tests last week and over the weekend, AF showed yesterday with some pretty heavy cramping.
Boo... but I'll be moving on to the next group and keep trying!
I'm going to stay really positive and just have a glass of wine :)

Thanks all!
Jenn (Safariguri)

Sad to see my angel go :cry:


----------



## Dantz

So sorry Jenn =/ We'll be here with you in November!


----------



## tugAwug

Sorry to hear the sad news Safariguri :hugs: Good luck to you in November....

AFM: I had this really vivid dream that I POAS and got this positive. It was so real until I awaken in my bed so I went to take it and got the clearest BFN!!! Anyways, well at least I know. I'll stop SS and just wait for the lovely AF(sarcasm).

Babydust to everyone else in the running.


----------



## ashknowsbest

I used to follow these threads a couple of months ago but stopped because I just wasn't getting pregnant and felt that I needed to go over to the IUI/IVF threads ... well I've decided to come back and join you ladies. I'm in the middle of my 1st IVF and am extremely excited and nervous about the whole thing.


----------



## echo

Hi Ash! Good luck!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks echo!


----------



## FallynAngel79

Well ladies Im supposed to test tomorrow. Temps still up and cramping a bit but more of a slight "stabbing" feeling in my uterus in the same place. Last time I was pregnant and went for my sonogram I felt this way and the sono ladies couldnt find my bean so I told her where it was and she found it! It was right where this slight "stabbing" feeling is :) Talk about being in tune with your body!! Im extremely emotional for the last few days, crying for no reason, yesterday my right nipple was sore and when I looked at it the skin was peeling off of it. Ouch! Today when I woke the sides of my boobs more by my armpits were sore but they go away when I wake up?? I dont understand this. Considering the fact that every other time I was pregnant I didnt find out until I was 9weeks, I dont think I should put too much thought into this. Im having AF like cramps today but not due for AF until Oct 31st or Nov 1st. The TWW sucks!


:dust: to all the ladies waiting for your BFP and Congrats to all the ladies that got their BFP!! :)


----------



## FallynAngel79

lizlovelust said:


> Three more days of clomid! Then I hopefully will O!

Liz- what days did the doc tell you to take your clomid??


----------



## lizlovelust

Omg it's snowing like crazy here in Minnesota! Just thought I'd share! lol


----------



## lizlovelust

FallynAngel79 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Three more days of clomid! Then I hopefully will O!
> 
> Liz- what days did the doc tell you to take your clomid??Click to expand...

Well I haven't Oed this cycle yet so she just said it wouldn't hurt to put me on it right away, I started three days ago. My cycle is in my signature!:thumbup:


----------



## Dantz

lizlovelust said:


> Omg it's snowing like crazy here in Minnesota! Just thought I'd share! lol

Oh man! I have lots of family in MN, I'll have to call them up. It's on its way to NE but not here yet. I hope it holds off a little longer, it's already too cold for me :coffee:


----------



## lizlovelust

photogmom can't view photo, says need a password!


----------



## lizlovelust

dantz, yea it's a pretty big storm! I don't think any of it will stick thogh, it's still in the high 30's!


----------



## Beautifullei2

photogmommy- I see a faint line :)


----------



## ClassicMom

Can I still join in? I will be testing 10/31 if AF hasn't arrived. How does everyone determine their ovulation date? I'm brand new to this site. I've just used day 14 in my cycle.


----------



## Dantz

ClassicMom said:


> Can I still join in? I will be testing 10/31 if AF hasn't arrived. How does everyone determine their ovulation date? I'm brand new to this site. I've just used day 14 in my cycle.

I use OPK's :) You can get cheap ones called Wondfo's on ebay :)


----------



## Photogmommy

lizlovelust said:


> photogmom can't view photo, says need a password!

bb is the password


----------



## echo

Feel any different from the CLomid Liz?


----------



## FallynAngel79

Liz-
The Dr put me on the Clomid CDs 5-9 are you on the Clomid CDs 3-7 or 5-9?? Im starting to think that 3-7 might work better?? Dr told me the 3-7 is quantity and 5-9 is quality of the eggs??


----------



## Stevi11

Photogmommy said:


> Please help! Im 13dpo, I took a test at 6am I was too tired to wait for the results lol, So I went back to bed. I got up at 7:20 went to look at it and Saw the faintest of all faint lines!!! I mean its so faint that the only way i could get something to show with my camera was to invert it in photoshop. Tell me your opinions.
> 
> Go here https://bubblesnpuddles.zenfolio.com/p873930478
> password: bb

I see a line on both Pictures!!!! Congrats!:thumbup:


----------



## FallynAngel79

Congrats Photo :))


----------



## Photogmommy

Stevi11 said:


> Photogmommy said:
> 
> 
> Please help! Im 13dpo, I took a test at 6am I was too tired to wait for the results lol, So I went back to bed. I got up at 7:20 went to look at it and Saw the faintest of all faint lines!!! I mean its so faint that the only way i could get something to show with my camera was to invert it in photoshop. Tell me your opinions.
> 
> Go here https://bubblesnpuddles.zenfolio.com/p873930478
> password: bb
> 
> I see a line on both Pictures!!!! Congrats!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Im holding my pee as we speak. Im gonna take my one and only Frer and hope there is a more defined line. The inverted one was inverted and curved, the color one i added saturation to, because in the photo it wasnt showing like it was in real life. Ahhh im going nuts! lol............any suggestion on how long to hold urine before testing? Been holding since 8:11 am lol


----------



## FallynAngel79

Lol @ Photo :) I dont think you need to torture your bladder! A BFP is a BFP just hope its a sticky bean! :) I think Im going to hold my pee with you! Starting now and Ill probably test around 3pm. So in 4hrs!


----------



## Photogmommy

FallynAngel79 said:


> Lol @ Photo :) I dont think you need to torture your bladder! A BFP is a BFP just hope its a sticky bean! :) I think Im going to hold my pee with you! Starting now and Ill probably test around 3pm. So in 4hrs!

haha, its all fun and games till we actually pee our pants and try and wring them out into a cup to stick pg test in:haha:! lol


----------



## FallynAngel79

Lol I needed that! First time I smile and laughed in this TWW! :)


----------



## MrsMM24

As promised...... to help ease the stress.

You *MUST* keep in mind that this is based on a 28-30 day cycle. So if you _*know*_ that yours is shorter or longer, you have to tweak the numbers or days a little.... GL Ladies

*October!!!*


https://thomasgwyndunbar.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/conception2implantation.jpg?w=513&h=388

This is just an idea of the timing, give or take a day ladies!

This really only works/makes sense to look at if you *know* (based on temp drop or specific digi monitor) the exact Ovulation day.

*AFTER IMPLANTING* HCG does not build up enough to show on an HPT or Blood test for 2-3 days! Keep this in mind... Implantation can occur as late as 12DPO!


(Just to keep us in perspective... The thread moves quickly and everyone can't keep up as it does or are new to the thread and haven't read back. I think this will give some good motivation in the middle of the week!)

*Thanks DEBZIE*


----------



## MrsMM24

:hi:Welcome all New Joiners!!!! GL FXD! _*You will notice that your name has been added to the front page...*_:dust::dust:




:test: *All ladies that dates has passed*:test: Good Luck to you Hun! :dust:​


:book: Still waiting on some news Ladies, we are here for you either way... *TTCMUMMYOF3, MAMAx3, MISSAMANDA, CASSAFRASS, RIANNE85, BABYNUMBER03, MUSTANGGTGIRL, JENWANTSABABY, SUNFLOWER5678, STACIE79, HARLEYQUINN, BABIESIMREADY, HARLEAN, RAYEANNE, TAURUSMOM05, WALLFLOWER, MRSNORM, HUGBUG925, LACILYN, MBRINK, VIC20581, FIRSTTRY, TULIPS123, DANISMOM10, and CAT2B ...*


*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:


:hugs: Sorry to hear that the :witch: flew in on that dreadful broom *CRISTEENA and SAFARIGURI *, your next cycle IS going to be the one!
The November Thread is up! Hope to see you there!:dust:



*PHOTOGMOMMY* That second pic is very clear that it is a line with color. I would count that as a BFP Hun! It is very early which is why it is so faint, 10DPO. Give it another 24 hours and it should darken. However, I know that it isn't dark enough for your nerves yet, so when you are ready to announce it as such I will be ready!!! :dust:


*ASHKNOWSBEST* Welcome Back Hun!!! So good to see you and happy to hear that you have begun the IVF journey. How is NY treating you, last we spoke you had just moved. Hope all is well. :dust:


*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp* Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a free account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. :dust:



*November Thread:* https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...mber-fall-testers-0-here-we.html#post22214851

Please look at *page 138* once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!


----------



## Photogmommy

Im 13dpo :)



MrsMM24 said:


> :hi:Welcome all New Joiners!!!! GL FXD! _*You will notice that your name has been added to the front page...*_:dust::dust:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :test: *All ladies that dates has passed*:test: Good Luck to you Hun! :dust:​
> 
> 
> :book: Still waiting on some news Ladies, we are here for you either way... *TTCMUMMYOF3, MAMAx3, MISSAMANDA, CASSAFRASS, RIANNE85, BABYNUMBER03, MUSTANGGTGIRL, JENWANTSABABY, SUNFLOWER5678, STACIE79, HARLEYQUINN, BABIESIMREADY, HARLEAN, RAYEANNE, TAURUSMOM05, WALLFLOWER, MRSNORM, HUGBUG925, LACILYN, MBRINK, VIC20581, FIRSTTRY, TULIPS123, DANISMOM10, and CAT2B ...*
> 
> 
> *PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Sorry to hear that the :witch: flew in on that dreadful broom *CRISTEENA and SAFARIGURI *, your next cycle IS going to be the one!
> The November Thread is up! Hope to see you there!:dust:
> 
> 
> 
> *PHOTOGMOMMY* That second pic is very clear that it is a line with color. I would count that as a BFP Hun! It is very early which is why it is so faint, 10DPO. Give it another 24 hours and it should darken. However, I know that it isn't dark enough for your nerves yet, so when you are ready to announce it as such I will be ready!!! :dust:
> 
> 
> *ASHKNOWSBEST* Welcome Back Hun!!! So good to see you and happy to hear that you have begun the IVF journey. How is NY treating you, last we spoke you had just moved. Hope all is well. :dust:
> 
> 
> *Ladies wanting to Chart/temp* Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a free account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> *November Thread:* https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...mber-fall-testers-0-here-we.html#post22214851
> 
> Please look at *page 138* once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!


----------



## FallynAngel79

This is driving me crazy! Now I want to POAS so bad it's crazy! If I go by the chart posted Im 3 days past implantation!! As soon as I get my BFP Im suppose to call the dr and get a progesterone shot so Im anxious now...I feel like I cant stay in my chair!!


----------



## Photogmommy

FallynAngel79 said:


> Lol I needed that! First time I smile and laughed in this TWW! :)

Im peeing in 10 minutes Wish me luck!!!!! :confused:


----------



## FallynAngel79

:dust: :dust: :dust: Good Luck! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Lindss

Hi Ladies!
Good Luck and Baby dust to all!!
I am 8 or 9 days post ovulation.......having so many symptoms and making myself nuts. Tested this am...even though I know its super early and thought I could make out a squinter...but made myself throw it away after ten min of staring at it and going cross eyed!! Going to try and hold off for two more days and test again..............its torture!!!:wacko:


----------



## Charliegirl27

Lindss said:


> Hi Ladies!
> Good Luck and Baby dust to all!!
> I am 8 or 9 days post ovulation.......having so many symptoms and making myself nuts. Tested this am...even though I know its super early and thought I could make out a squinter...but made myself throw it away after ten min of staring at it and going cross eyed!! Going to try and hold off for two more days and test again..............its torture!!!:wacko:

Good luck x


----------



## bellablue

lots of baby dust ladies xxx


----------



## danismom10

Jenn~ I'm so sorry AF showed. :( Fx for next month!

Photogmommy~ I see the lines too. :thumbup:

Still no AF here. Promised DH I won't test until Saturday am when he's home. :wacko:


----------



## Photogmommy

Go look now! 

*password is BB* 

https://bubblesnpuddles.zenfolio.com/p873930478


----------



## echo

Congrats!


----------



## FallynAngel79

Yep! :) Now I think its safe to say you can stop POAS! :) No more wringing out panties! :)


----------



## Photogmommy

FallynAngel79 said:


> Yep! :) Now I think its safe to say you can stop POAS! :) No more wringing out panties! :)

Lmao! cracking up!


----------



## Photogmommy

Offically :bfp: !!!!!!!! :dust: to every one! xoxoxoxoxo ladies


----------



## Charliegirl27

Photogmommy said:


> Offically :bfp: !!!!!!!! :dust: to every one! xoxoxoxoxo ladies

Congrats x


----------



## FallynAngel79

I quit! Every time I POAS the test doesnt show a control line or a test line...this happened to me in my last pregnancy and I let it go and found out at 9wks that I was pregnant. NO, Im not using too little or too much urine. This happens to me every time! Im over the nerves and the waiting game. I'll probably be back in a week or so. I think Im going to stop the Clomid and wait if Im not pregnant this month. Good Luck Ladies and :dust: to all of you! :)


----------



## lizlovelust

echo said:


> Feel any different from the CLomid Liz?

Well not a whole lot, I had bad diahrea the past two says and bad gas today but that's pretty much it.



FallynAngel79 said:


> Liz-
> The Dr put me on the Clomid CDs 5-9 are you on the Clomid CDs 3-7 or 5-9?? Im starting to think that 3-7 might work better?? Dr told me the 3-7 is quantity and 5-9 is quality of the eggs??

Oh I have no idea! I was given 5 pills to take and told on the 5th day to come in for an US! :thumbup: I'm on CD91! lol


----------



## Charliegirl27

FallynAngel79 said:


> I quit! Every time I POAS the test doesnt show a control line or a test line...this happened to me in my last pregnancy and I let it go and found out at 9wks that I was pregnant. NO, Im not using too little or too much urine. This happens to me every time! Im over the nerves and the waiting game. I'll probably be back in a week or so. I think Im going to stop the Clomid and wait if Im not pregnant this month. Good Luck Ladies and :dust: to all of you! :)

Sounds like a duff batch of tests to me. Try another brand x


----------



## FallynAngel79

Liz- CD91?? Wow! I see. You weren't O'n on your own so they are just trying to jump start your Ov. I had some small cysts when I went to the Dr. and after 2 rounds of Clomid 50mg on CDs 5-9, I went in for a US and they said the cysts were gone. I hope the same happens for you. Ive made up my mind that Im going to go back to the Dr and if Im not pregnant this month Im going to have him remove any cysts or fibroids and do a lap and dye. Luckily my Dr does whatever I ask. Im such an emotional wreck crying and looking for every little sign that Im exhausted. Good luck! :))


----------



## ashknowsbest

MrsMM- NYC is treating me okay. I'm still getting used to it but OH is happy and I'm not unhappy so it's good! I can't believe I'm at IVF but ... finally happy to be doing something aggressive and getting that long awaited :bfp:. I see your got pregnant! That's awesome, congratulations!


----------



## lizlovelust

Aww good luck fallyn!


----------



## FallynAngel79

Thanks Liz! I hope the Clomid works for you! I guess Im still gonna be hanging out here but Im not going to test until 10/31! My Dr told me I was a "slow-riser" anyways so there isnt much point in wasting money on tests!


----------



## Photogmommy

FallynAngel79 said:


> Thanks Liz! I hope the Clomid works for you! I guess Im still gonna be hanging out here but Im not going to test until 10/31! My Dr told me I was a "slow-riser" anyways so there isnt much point in wasting money on tests!

Good luck!!!! keep me posted on your results! xoxo!


----------



## lizlovelust

Fourth day of clomid, US seduled for next wednesday at 2pm to see if any folicles are maturing. My temp did drop today, so who knows?


----------



## taurusmom05

Congrats to all the BFPs!!! :) happy n healthy 9 to you!!!

Cd41 here...I had some cramping yesterday but its gone again. Haven't tested since cd37... Just waiting I guess! Lol


----------



## FallynAngel79

Ok ladies I have a question! This morning around 5am I had a small amount of watery brown cm when I wiped after peeing. I didnt sleep well last night at all and it's unusually cold here for this time of year. This morning I didnt get to sleep until after 6am. I tried to go back to bed and sleep for 4hrs but I wasnt really able to sleep to well. Can a temp dip after implantation and Implantation bleeding mean problems are on the horizon? Possible low progesterone?? HELP!! Im freaking out!


----------



## taurusmom05

Fallyn, I don't think so! I've had lots of friends on here get a temp dip later in their LP and a bit of spotting...and plenty of them have had beautiful BFPs, some not...but a couple months later got BFPs. I don't think its necessarily a bad sign :) plus, being brown it means it was old blood...sometimes that takes a while to come down and out so it could very well have been from several days earlier. Hope this helps! I'm no expert but that's what I think!


----------



## MrsMM24

:hi:Welcome all New Joiners!!!! GL FXD! _*You will notice that your name has been added to the front page...*_:dust::dust:




:test: *PLEX*:test: Good Luck to you Hun! :dust:


CONGRATS!!!! :bfp: *PHOTOGMOMMY* Wishing you a H&H 9 months!!!​

*1st Trimester Thread*!!:happydance: LINK:https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1251845-spring-summer-2013-babies-24-we-here.html


:cake: Happy Birthday KALONKIKI!!


:book: Still waiting on some news Ladies, we are here for you either way... *TTCMUMMYOF3, MAMAx3, MISSAMANDA, CASSAFRASS, RIANNE85, BABYNUMBER03, MUSTANGGTGIRL, JENWANTSABABY, SUNFLOWER5678, STACIE79, HARLEYQUINN, BABIESIMREADY, HARLEAN, RAYEANNE, TAURUSMOM05, WALLFLOWER, MRSNORM, HUGBUG925, LACILYN, MBRINK, VIC20581, FIRSTTRY, TULIPS123, DANISMOM10, and CAT2B ...*


*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:


:hugs: Sorry to hear that the :witch: flew in on that dreadful broom * to some of you ladies*, your next cycle IS going to be the one!
The November Thread is up! Hope to see you there!:dust:



*TAURUSMOM05* This is a long cycle for you, I sure hope that it is a late implant situation and your BFP is lingering until the weekend:dust:


*ASHKNOWSBEST* I am excited for your journey in IVF, I just know you will see a BFP soon! Yes, I am currently cautiously preggars! Each day is another day closer.... :dust:


*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp* Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a free account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. :dust:


I also wanted to add for all of you that are looking to Progesterone, I currently take it, and it isn't someting that helps you get pregnant as much as it is something that helps sustain a pregnancy. It is the combo of estrogen and progesterone that helps get the BFP. That is the reason that they check the levels at certain times because it isn't increased in the body until a certain time unless you are menopausal. When I was given it, it was because I was getting preg but not sustaining. Everyone however is different. GL :dust:


*November Thread:* https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...mber-fall-testers-0-here-we.html#post22214851

Please look at *page 138* once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!


----------



## Crystal5483

MrsMM - did you have spotting or anything associated with needing the progesterone. I never have spotting before my period - it just comes full force - but will all three of my losses the progesterone levels were really low... and I want the doc to give me it to start right after O... I took it with the 2nd loss... but not until like 14dpo which I believe was 9 days past implant...


----------



## lizlovelust

Good evening ladies, last day of clomid, temps dropping and opks are getting darker plus watery CM and increased sex drive! I think its working


----------



## Plex

Heya all - looks like im out for this month =( 

Massive CONGRATULATIONS to all who got their BFP!!!!! xxxx :hugs:


----------



## under25ttc

Congrats to all the BFP ladies!

As For me I'm out :( AF came early!


----------



## Sophiasmom

Got my :bfp: yesterday!!!


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: plex and under25ttc

congrats sophiasmom :)


----------



## danismom10

Hi Ladies! Congrats to everyone with BFP and FX for next month if AF showed for you. 
:witch: was due a week ago for me and I started spotting and cramping yesterday. Today I'm still really crampy and bleeding heavier so I'm going to say she's finally showed. :(


----------



## lorojovanos

AFM- Had a blast last night, I dont ever drink, and I let loose. I do not feel good today:( I discarded my temp from this morning, just because I had drank so much last night, I know that can elevate your temps. So I'm assuming thats why my temp was crazy high this morning. Ithink my hubby wanted to get busy last night, which would have worked, that was my plan. I foiled that one! And now, hungover, I've got to make the moves tonight:( My opk's are weird, I dont know if I should trust them or not with the pcos but today is cd13. This morning I took my opk, same time as the last few days, and it was like almost positive, 98% I'd say. This aft, it was def negative. 24 hours previous, it was negative, barely saw a second line. I'm wondering if this am's was a fluke cause of the pcos, or if I had a really quick surge and I just happened to catch the tail end this morning. I'll post a pic later on to show you girls...


----------



## MrsMM24

:hi:Welcome all New Joiners!!!! GL FXD! _*You will notice that your name has been added to the front page...*_:dust::dust:




:test: *NNE0813 and STEVI11*:test: Good Luck to you Hun! :dust:


CONGRATS!!!! :bfp: *SOPHIASMOM* Wishing you a H&H 9 months!!!​

*1st Trimester Thread*!!:happydance: LINK:https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1251845-spring-summer-2013-babies-24-we-here.html



:book: Still waiting on some news Ladies, we are here for you either way... *TTCMUMMYOF3, MAMAx3, MISSAMANDA, CASSAFRASS, RIANNE85, BABYNUMBER03, MUSTANGGTGIRL, JENWANTSABABY, SUNFLOWER5678, STACIE79, HARLEYQUINN, BABIESIMREADY, HARLEAN, RAYEANNE, TAURUSMOM05, WALLFLOWER, MRSNORM, HUGBUG925, LACILYN, MBRINK, VIC20581, FIRSTTRY, TULIPS123, CAT2B, BABYT2013, and HBELCHER33 ...*


*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:


:hugs: Sorry to hear that the :witch: flew in on that dreadful broom * PLEX, UNDER25TTC, and DANISMOM10*, your next cycle IS going to be the one!
The November Thread is up! Hope to see you there!:dust:



*TAURUSMOM05* Any updates?:dust:


*CRYSTAL5483* I hope they sort out the Progesterone. I am in my 30's and the hormone does begin to decrease for some. I did not have spotting, in fact I have gotten pregnant which the FS was excited about, however, my body was having issues sustaining. I had missed miscarriage (naturally) that wasn't detected until 2 wks after, and the last MC was natural and in that case no spotting just full AF after doctor confirmed. However Progesterone is used differently for some. I am monitored now and if you recall from my journal, this time, the FS did not give me Progesterone until CD23, which was well after my BFP and also after doctor confirmed and took a physical look at my Cervix... GL Hun:dust:


*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp* Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a free account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. :dust:


*November Thread:* https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...mber-fall-testers-0-here-we.html#post22214851

Please look at *page 138* once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!


----------



## lizlovelust

Me and OH are foing to be BDing every other day until my US and a few days after! We will be BDing tonight too! I think the clomid is working!


----------



## lorojovanos

I'm glad to see youre optimistic LIZ:)
FYI, you shouldn't be doing opk's yet. You should wait about 3 days after your last pill as it can cause false positives. 
Every other day is a great idea!!!


----------



## lizlovelust

My last pill was yesterday, my opks have been light but its almost pos today


----------



## lizlovelust

My temp rose today and my breasts are killing me, think I Oed? We couldnt BD last night so ithinki missed my chance :(


----------



## echo

From what I have heard Liz (I haven't ever taken Clomid), Clomid can cause temp changes, cramps, headaches, and breast soreness because it elevates your estrogen levels, that's why you aren't supposed to use opk's until at least 3 days after your last pill. So don't count yourself out yet! Loro had sore breasts, too, I think. Just wait it out and keep :sex:.


----------



## lorojovanos

echo said:


> From what I have heard Liz (I haven't ever taken Clomid), Clomid can cause temp changes, cramps, headaches, and breast soreness because it elevates your estrogen levels, that's why you aren't supposed to use opk's until at least 3 days after your last pill. So don't count yourself out yet! Loro had sore breasts, too, I think. Just wait it out and keep :sex:.

i would say very unlikely u o'd. my boobs hurt so bad and ur temps can really fluctuate...
Echo- are u feeling like u o'd yesterday?
Afm- im sure yesterdays high temp was a fluke because of the drinking, temps back down to pre o temps


----------



## lorojovanos

I looked back a couple charts, and one night I drank it really raised my bbt too


----------



## echo

Yeah, drinking raises my bbt, too. Sometimes I leave it there, if I think it won't hurt my chart, overall. Other times I discard. Glad you had fun, though! Hopefully you o soon!
Yeah, I am pretty sure I o'd yesterday.


----------



## tugAwug

I'm out ladies!!:brat: That :witch: flew in early evening. I really think my body is just getting back on track after being on BC for 2 yrs. Just happy she came on time and not early like she did in previous months. GL Ladies.:happydance:


----------



## Stevi11

AF is now 1 days late. Had cramps that were like most of the day yeserday but she never came. Now today no cramps but i am super nauseous as i type this. I at work and it is taking everything in me to not run to the bathroom. I havent tested yet.

Oh PS my counter below is off by one day


----------



## lizlovelust

omg I'm confused right now, 2 days since last clomid pill and my temp is up, and today I went to the bathroom just a few seconds ago and had a small clot of blood/white stuff, and now I'm spotting dark red/brown, what's this mean?


----------



## lorojovanos

Spotting? How do you mean spotting? Like you need to wear something or just when your wipe? Could be a few things, ovulation spotting, or maybe AF is coming; that has been known to happen on such a long cycle, or it could just be nothing. Your temp being up is normal, Clomid tends to make your bbt a bit higher


----------



## lizlovelust

spotting as in a little on my panties but not enough for a panty liner, no cramping at all.


----------



## Stevi11

liz- This exact thing happened to me this cycle. 2 days after i was done with the pills i spooting for 3 days. I needed a panty linner but it was still really light. The color was brownish. The doctor said it is a SE fromt he clomid and as long as the blood wasnt bright in color either pink or red that you are in the clear.


----------



## lizlovelust

Thanks stevi, I just did an OPK and it came up super dark pos right away! Think I am Oing today?


----------



## Stevi11

what CD are you on?? and what CD's did you take the clomid. sorry i dont remember.

You could be O'ing super early but i think the bleeding is due to the clomid not O'ing.


----------



## lizlovelust

Took clomid CD89-CD93, im currently CD95.


----------



## lorojovanos

I guess its possible to be ovulating, but not super likely since its only been 2 days since your last pill. I still think its too early to be testing with opk's but thats just my opinion love. Most women who do ovulate, do so about 5-9 days after their last pill...


----------



## lizlovelust

Thanks, so maybe its just tje clomid causing it


----------



## lorojovanos

I cant say for sure hon. I'd bd every other day until ovulation is confirmed but keep in mind itll raise your temps a bit. Make sure youre taking something for your cm, EPO? That will help; it does wonders for most women. 
I cant help u with the spotting though, I never had that. Sore bb's, I had that every single cycle I was on Clomid, so I think its fairly normal.


----------



## lorojovanos

Also,in your apt, did you bring your charts from previous cycles and ask why you have numerous patches of spotting throughout every single cycle?


----------



## lizlovelust

Loro, yea I did and she told me this is because of the PCOS it causes frequent spotting. Why do I need to take something for my CM? I have super watery CM the past few days and today.


----------



## lizlovelust

https://i49.tinypic.com/303e7lw.jpg 

see dark positive today!

horrible photo but the test line is darker than the control!


----------



## Dantz

lizlovelust said:


> https://i49.tinypic.com/303e7lw.jpg
> 
> see dark positive today!
> 
> horrible photo but the test line is darker than the control!

WOOHOO!!:happydance: Get to baby dancing! :sex: :spermy:


----------



## lizlovelust

Dantz, oh we did a little bit ago! hehe. But I've been getting told it could just be clomid making a false positive OPK? but it's been two days since my last clomid pill?


----------



## lizlovelust

https://i46.tinypic.com/11gn3gn.jpg
here's another photo

https://i49.tinypic.com/33adlwn.jpg
and another.


----------



## lorojovanos

All I know is my Dr said, wait at LEAST 3 days before using an opk to ensure no false positives. You dont need to take anything for cm; usually you dry up with clomid but if you take EPO, it helps not with just watery cm, but with EWCM as well


----------



## lizlovelust

my OPKs were negative during clomid and im day 2 past the last pill and it's dark positive...


----------



## lorojovanos

Thats how mine were as well. I got hardly any visable line until 3 days into it. Postive 2 days after but back to nothing now. Only temps and time will tell you for sure, if you think it's a real positive, then get to bd'n and good luck:)


----------



## lorojovanos

Especially now that you have pcos confirmed, you need to be extra cautious with that and the clomid for your false positives throughout your cycle.


----------



## lizlovelust

We did BD earlier! :D

I just have a really good feeling about this cycle!


----------



## Dantz

I know nothing about Clomid :( Alls I know is that at this point, it's exciting to see two lines on anything. Last month I peed on an opk the day before AF just to see two lines on SOMETHING. And I haven't even been in the race as long as you guys =/


----------



## lizlovelust

Dantz, aww well I'm sure you'll be lucky and get a BFP before a years mark, it's been a year and two months since we started trying :(


----------



## lizlovelust

OMG QUESTION

so what if I am Oing today, my US isn't until Wednesday afternoon, what if she does the US and there's no mature eggs cause they already came down?

Would she see the eggs in my tubes?


----------



## HBelcher33

Just wanted to say i got a :bfp: on Saturday! I just had a beta and progesterone drawn and am starting progesterone suppositories tonight! GL everyone!! Can't wait to hear of more bfps!!!:happydance::yipee::wohoo:


----------



## lizlovelust

congrats to your 6th! Wish I could get at least one! lol


----------



## ClassicMom

We got our BFP this morning!


----------



## Dantz

ClassicMom said:


> We got our BFP this morning!


Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## luna_19

Congrats classicmom :)


----------



## gnome86

has anyone in the uk used the cheapie preg tests from the £ shop? just wondering how reliable they are, AF not due until next mon n have had ton of BFN but the 2 times ive held it in have had a faint line but there def something there so wondering if just poor tests or if could be start of bfp. 
doubt it is although if i were symptom spotting would be having a field day this month. got a frer but wanna hold out longer to use that. 
not getting excited tho as trying to be realistic with how long it been ttc now.


----------



## Stevi11

AF got me lastnight


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: stevi

Gnome the dollar store tests you can get here get horrible evap lines, haven't heard about the UK ones though


----------



## Footiec

ClassicMom said:


> We got our BFP this morning!

Congrats so happy for you, keep us updated with your progress :happydance:


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies-I had a long hard emotional journey ttc #1, but finally got my bfp in september thanks to IVF with ICSI-I see some familiar ladies from these past threads and I wanted to congratulate those who got bfps and to tell those who do not have a bfp yet that it can happen after a year of trying or longer. Be hopeful and positive as much as possible (I know how hard that can be but you need to hold on to hope!!!) I can't wait to see some of you long term ttc'ers get your bfps soon!


----------



## lizlovelust

Congrats on the new BFPs!! 

AFM still spotting and still mixed with watery CM, increased sex drive and I'm 3 days past last clomid pill, and super dark OPK again today.


----------



## almosthere

GL liz!!!


----------



## Dantz

lizlovelust said:


> Congrats on the new BFPs!!
> 
> AFM still spotting and still mixed with watery CM, increased sex drive and I'm 3 days past last clomid pill, and super dark OPK again today.


I keep seeing AFM. What is the M in AFM???


----------



## lizlovelust

Means as for me


----------



## Dantz

lizlovelust said:


> Means as for me

:dohh: OOOOOHHHH! :dohh: I kept trying to put M words behind Aunt Flo and nothing made sense lol


----------



## lizlovelust

Lol its okay, if you go to the main page theres somewhere you can find a list of all the avreviations and the meanings.


----------



## lorojovanos

Good luck at your US tomorrow LIZ


----------



## lizlovelust

Thanks loro, so thimk since im 3 days past my last clomid pill, maybe my pos opks are tellimg me im about to o?

Also im having pain/pressure on my left side near where my ovary would be


----------



## lorojovanos

They very well could be.


----------



## 7andcounting

https://i1061.photobucket.com/albums/t466/trevinokeri/101_0776.jpg

https://i1061.photobucket.com/albums/t466/trevinokeri/101_0774.jpg

https://i1061.photobucket.com/albums/t466/trevinokeri/101_0773.jpg

same test...do u think indent or BFP?


----------



## 7andcounting

its a BFP!!!

https://i1061.photobucket.com/albums/t466/trevinokeri/101_0783.jpg


----------



## 7andcounting

i am only 5 dpo based on clearblue digi OPK on 10-25. 10-26, and 10-27, is this a concern?


----------



## almosthere

Hey it says you are pregnant then you are, congrats!!! Why don't you test again in a day or two with another frer and see if the line gets darker-congrats!!


----------



## almosthere

And my opk progressed to super super positive when I was preg-it detects hcg!!!


----------



## lizlovelust

um so FF says I Oed on the last day of clomid... I am almost 100% sure that's wrong! Lol


----------



## Photogmommy

I miscarried yesterday. you can take my name off the BFP list.


----------



## Dantz

Photogmommy said:


> I miscarried yesterday. you can take my name off the BFP list.


So sorry to hear that :cry: We'll be here for you as soon as you're ready to get back on the horse


----------



## MrsMM24

:hi:Welcome all New Joiners!!!! GL FXD! _*You will notice that your name has been added to the front page...*_:dust::dust:




:test: * DBZ34 and FALLENANGEL79*:test: Good Luck to you Hun! :dust:



CONGRATS!!!! :bfp: *HBELCHER33, CLASSICMOM and 7ANDCOUNTING* Wishing you a H&H 9 months!!!​

*1st Trimester Thread*!!:happydance: LINK:https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1251845-spring-summer-2013-babies-24-we-here.html



:book: Still waiting on some news Ladies, we are here for you either way... *TTCMUMMYOF3, MAMAx3, MISSAMANDA, CASSAFRASS, RIANNE85, BABYNUMBER03, MUSTANGGTGIRL, JENWANTSABABY, SUNFLOWER5678, STACIE79, HARLEYQUINN, BABIESIMREADY, HARLEAN, RAYEANNE, TAURUSMOM05, WALLFLOWER, MRSNORM, HUGBUG925, LACILYN, MBRINK, VIC20581, FIRSTTRY, TULIPS123, CAT2B, BABYT2013, NNE0813, BRUTUS09 and LINDSS ...*


*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:


:hugs: Sorry to hear that the :witch: flew in on that dreadful broom * TUGAWUG and STEVI11*, your next cycle IS going to be the one!
The November Thread is up! Hope to see you there!:dust:



*TAURUSMOM05* Any updates?:dust:


*LIZLOVELUST* I hope your U/S goes well today. I am not on clomid but was asked to read up on it, have worked in a hospital and have met loads of ladies here taking it and they all say to wait till day 3 to begin with OPKs after your last pill because it will alter the results. I think that you will get osme light shed today and be on your way to a BFP soon Hun! :dust:


*PHOTOGMOMMY* :hugs::hugs: I am sooo sorry for your loss. I know how you must be feeling and hope that you and DH are ok.


*7ANDCOUNTING* That is most certainly NOT an indent. However, 5DPO, I think that the OPK is off, any doctor will let you know that once you get there for tests. GL FXD!:dust: for a sticky!!!


*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp* Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a free account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. :dust:


*November Thread:* https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...mber-fall-testers-0-here-we.html#post22214851

Please look at *page 138* once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!


----------



## lorojovanos

PHOTOG- I am so sorry love
LIZ- I agree that FF is wrong; good luck today!


----------



## lizlovelust

Photog-omg I'm so sorry hun!!! :hugs:


----------



## echo

So sorry photog!! :hugs:

Liz, I agree, FF is wrong.


----------



## lizlovelust

https://i46.tinypic.com/suzi3l.jpg

Am I about to O? Ahh cant wait till US after work!!

Edit: Today I have not taken an OPK, the last one on there is from yesterday!
I also am having pressure/pains on my left side near where my ovary would be!


----------



## Crystal5483

SO SORRY Photogommy


----------



## 7andcounting

i took a 10 miu IC and it came back BFN....so i took another digi and it came back BFN....how possible is it that i got false pos


----------



## lorojovanos

I dont see how that is possible either, your FRER's were positive, no question!


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: photogmommy, I'm so sorry for your loss

7andcounting maybe your urine was too dilute? I really don't think it's possible to get a false positive digi


----------



## gnome86

Hey
had my cd21 blood test for progesterone level and was 28. from what i can gather that is way too low? does anyone know about cd21s, progesterone and what sort of plan i need to hit my doc with please?x


----------



## luna_19

I'm pretty sure 28 is good!


----------



## Crystal5483

28 is good!


----------



## MrsMM24

*GNOME*, I take progesterone... 28 is GOOD!!


*7ANDCOUNTING*, something was faulty, no known to get a false pos digi.... Time to see the doc :dust:


----------



## Sholi

my progesterone level was 32.something and the doc said it had to be 37 to show ovulation, so I didn't ovulate this month. I got tested on cd21.


----------



## FallynAngel79

Hi Ladies, 

Congrats on all the BFPs!! 

So heres whats going on with me, I started spotting around 10dpo. It was dark red almost black blood and some brown streaks when I wiped. No cramping. It lasted 1 day. I havent tested because I just havent felt like even dealing with this. I felt like I would be better off to find out if I was pregnant later into it. I tend to get symptoms as soon as I see my BFP. Projectile vomiting...so, I was due for AF yesterday, but nothing. I've been so tired I can hardly keep my eyes open even as soon as I wake up from a full nights sleep. I went to the bathroom yesterday and when I wiped I had creamy CM with a pink tinge to it. Ive lost a total of 15+lbs since my last weight check. I always lose weight rapidly when Im pregnant. For the last few days my ribs have been sore and I just feel blah! I've kept temping but FF keeps moving my O day and my coverline!! My temps have dropped a few days and then they started running low like 96.80 today. Im going to give it a few more days before I test. Im really confused because I had the spotting/bleeding a bit over a week before AF was due and now that its due its nowhere to be found. My doctor previously said something about putting me on progesterone. Maybe I should call him and ask him for a script. He's really good at calling in whatever I need. Im not sure why he didnt give it to me when he gave me the clomid I actually think it slipped his mind. 

So thats whats going on with me, Im tired today so I will probably clean then go back to bed. I have no energy what so ever. Blahhh......


----------



## 7andcounting

I dont understand....first i get a faint pos with frer then a definite pos with clear blue digi and a pos OPK, then the next morning i get a neg digi and a neg IC, that afternoon i get a neg IC, and then this morning i get a neg OPK and what looks to me like a neg frer....how is this possible...why does life feel the need to mess with me like that?

here are todays test
https://i1061.photobucket.com/albums/t466/trevinokeri/101_0815.jpg
https://i1061.photobucket.com/albums/t466/trevinokeri/101_0816.jpghttps://i1061.photobucket.com/albums/t466/trevinokeri/101_0818.jpg


----------



## gnome86

thanks for the replies ladies,
i dont knw, from reading bout it it seems to be over 20 is good in us and over 30 in uk so god knows how that figures. 
i had real strange time this month, at 8dpo had stabbing behind me nips like glass, few days ago boobs were like a map of blue lines, had nausea, abdomen was swollen, craving icecream n snickers 2 things i never eat. 
had three faint positive on cheapie tests but all negs yesterday on branded tests, AF due mon. did have excrutiating pain cupla days ago. now the cheapies definite bfn. n pale brown d.chrge today with 2 specks of brown blood. Clearly witch knew it was halloween yday so decided she thinkina flying in early. 
hang the witch i say or drown her lol x


----------



## hopeforbfp

:hugs: I'm so sorry for all the October angels


----------



## almosthere

7andcounting-I am so sorry-a false pos is the worst-the test you are using is very prone to PINK evaps...I had a couple from it really looked positive....but if no af, then perhaps you still have a shot this cycle!


----------



## Platinumvague

I got my BFP today at 9dpo.I will continue testing though.AF is 2 days late
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## echo

Congrats Platinum! You should go to the November thread and get your BFP put on the list!! H & H 9mos!


----------



## Platinumvague

almosthere said:


> 7andcounting-I am so sorry-a false pos is the worst-the test you are using is very prone to PINK evaps...I had a couple from it really looked positive....but if no af, then perhaps you still have a shot this cycle!

That's why I kind of wish I didn't get a first response.Im worried its not a true BPF


----------



## lorojovanos

Oh, its a BFP, for sure hon:)


----------



## almosthere

if it came up in the time limit and is clearly a pink line all the way through i say bfp congrats!!!


----------

